# DAYS OF FUTURE PAST, Issue #1



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2004)

This thread is for in-charcater posts for the Mutants and Materminds system game, Days of Future Past.

In Character Threads can be found here:
Issue #2
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=

Issue #3
www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2581317#post2581317

Out of Character posts can be made here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1488653#post1488653

The NEW OOC Thread can be found here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1957362#post1957362

The Character Roster is found here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520683#post1520683

Hope you enjoy the game!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2004)

Monday September 30, 2019, 7:51 a.m.
The front walk and driveway of Whitmyer High School, Smalltown, Ohio.

Teenage students covered the school grounds enjoying the warm Fall morning and trying to make it last before the first bell rang.  The children’s spirits were high despite this being the beginning of their school week.  There was an exception to this.  There was a group of students who woke up this morning knowing they would be the brunt of every joke and criticism of their peers.  It is an unavoidable fact of life they have no choice but to accept.  However, they were teenagers and by nature they must constantly learn to adapt to the cruel world they live in.  As these students arrived for school they were pointed at and laughed at.  But, so was the source of their humiliation, the scoreboard across the street at the football field, displaying their overwhelming defeat by the Birkey Hills Panthers.

Inside the glass covered, front entrance to the school, at the top of the stairs overlooking the arriving students and the scoreboard across the street, stood Coach Butch Shelton.  No emotion crossed his face as he staired out across the school grounds. At first glance he looked like an imposing figure standing almost 6' tall, his well built frame obvious from his form-fitting t-shirt and sweat pants and his large arms crossed over his broad chest.  His face was rugged looking with dark eyes that squinted into the rising sun.  His close-cropped salt and pepper flattop was hidden by his favorite, well-worn baseball hat.  He looked very intimidating.  His students knew better.  Teaching History, Gym and Football, Coach Shelton had a kind smile and encouraging word for anyone that made an effort.  Still, the members of the football team were unsure if they should approach him and most avoided eye contact as they entered the school.  Coach Shelton did not turn to look at them as he spoke.   His voice was gravely with a soft hint of a southern accent.  “My office at study hall, boys.  I have the tape of Fridays game and we will learn from it.” 

 “Yes sir.”
 “Yes Coach, ” they responded.

One of the players stopped after passing the coach and spoke up.  “Why did ya leave the scoreboard up there?  It’s embarrassing.”   Coach Shelton continued to look straight out the windows  but he was looking past that now, at another place, another time.  “Really?  That score is staying up there because you earned that score.  And it is going to stay up there until you earn a better one this weekend.”  That got everyone in the halls cheering and yelling as the continued to class.  

The traffic in the halls began to thin as 8:05 grew closer and Coach Shelton was just getting ready to head towards his office when he heard someone yelling his name from down the hall.  “Coach Shelton!  Cooaaach Shelton!”  That was no student.   That voice was far to shrill to belong to one of the students.  That was the voice of Principal Harrington.  That was the voice that finally made the Coach close his eyes and slowly shake his head, wishing he could be somewhere else.  He turned to face Principal Harrington and was surprised to see 3 other men with him.  These three men all wore jet black suits and sunglasses.  Seemed that look never went out of style.  

“Coach Shelton, I wanted to let you know that the gymnasium will not be available today.  The government has sent these gentlemen to conduct the annual gen-scan on the students and they will be setting up in your gym.  But judging by the disaster our football team brought us this weekend, it doesn’t seem like that should be much of an inconvenience.” 		

“The gen-scan!”  Coach Shelton realized he was yelling and quickly dropped his tone.  They were aware of the nature of the scanning, as teachers. The general public was not aware.  It was played off as a safeguard for the students, something that checked for sickness or disease like a high-tech physical.  It seemed very odd that people bought that story but this was all conducted by the Federal Health Department and who was going to question the government.  Especially these days.  “The gen-scan is conducted after winter!  It’s a proven fact that it’s 21% more successful in Spring than any other time of year!”

“Trust us, there is a reason for this,” said the head Federal agent.  He had short, dark brown hiar and was otherwise rather bland looking except for the short, random scars that appeared across his face.  He removed his sunglasses with one hand and extended his other in a handshake.  “We are constantly looking for ways to improve the children’s future.  We have had great success with your school in the past, almost no...illness... has ever been detected here.  That is something that requires closer attention by our department.  I am sure you can understand.   You should be honored that we are here.”		

“Oh, we are very honored!  Aren’t we Coach Shelton?”  Principal Harrington made it obvious the last part was not a question but an instruction for the Coach.  Reluctantly, Coach Shelton returned the man’s gesture and shook his hand.  “Yes, I’m glad we can help each other.”

“Wonderful!” yelled Principal Harrington.  “Now if you would all follow me, I will lead us to the gym where you can unload your equipment and Coach Shelton will provide you with anything you need.”   He continued to talk to the group all the way to the gym, oblivious to the tenseness between Coach Shelton and the government agents.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2004)

*Intro #1: Andrew Ward*

"Hey, Ward!"

Andrew Ward was busy talking to Catherine Kent and all of her cheerleader friends when he was brought back to reality by his name being called out.  He had arrived at school early with Catherine to make the social rounds  and hang out before class.  Andrew took the opportunity to try and  convince the 4 cute girls gathered around, that the game Friday night was not at all his fault.  He was doing a pretty good job, practically reenacting the game right there in the school hallway.  He was getting into it, the rush of the game coming back to him, and the attention and bright smiles didn't hurt either.  So, he was not happy to be pulled out of his display by a couple of his teammates coming to give him a hard time and try and steal all the attention he had built up for himself.

"Dude, you shoulda seen the Coach when we came in.  He was so p!$$ed!"  Jack Rapier did not even wait for Andrew to turn and face him.

"Oh yeah Ward, you shoulda seen him.  He wouldn't even look at us.  He is gonna kill us at practice this week and he says we gotta go over tapes at study hall.  You know those things make me sleepy."  Bobby Holder always had that half-asleep, puppy dog look going on.  It really worked for him when he was whining about something.  

"Man, you gotta talk to him.  He loves you, you gotta go see him and get him to chill out on us.  Really."  Jack was doing everything he could to let Andrew know just how serious he was.  

While the boys all talked about getting out of extra laps the girls who had gathered around became quickly bored.  And Catherine was not happy at all.  "Andrew, aren't you going to walk me to class?  It's almost time."  She did not put everything she had into convincing him that she was the most important thing in his life.  Either she was too mad, it was too early or he was already supposed to know.  

Jack was getting impatient.  he didn't seem to understand why Andrew wasn't chasing the Coach down and changing his mind that very minute.  "Dude, I think he thinks you're like him when he went to school here. You can so use that.  C'mon, man."

Jack, Bobby and Catherine all continued to plead for Andrew's time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 8, 2004)

Kyle whistled lightly while he glanced out from behind the bleachers, his pda humming along lightly while a nest of jury rigged wired mated his handheld with the much older school system and pulled up the coaches network folder. The password was easy enough, his total yards in high school and the year he got most valuable player in college. Sometimes folks just need to leave nostalgia out of thier decisions, or at least leave the webcam off while typing outloud.



A quick touch of the stylus and coach's vid of the game would be replaced with something more interesting to the team. The guys did a good game, not their fault the other team was just that much better. And he was quite sure that they would like the 'training videos' he'd picked out much better than coachs. With a quick practiced hand he pulled the wireless data tap off the server trunk and tucked it back in his bag and slipped out through the bathroom.

 



(OOC: using his gadget power to create a computer link +4 to help him swap the coachs compy of the game for something the team jocks would like more.  Feel free to make Kyle sweat for my goof.  )


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2004)

*Intro #2: Eleyna Robertson, Lorenzo Reynolds, Gabriel Adams*

The student parking lot in back of the school was filling up, not just with cars but with a large number of students.  It had become a custom that as soon as you were old enough to drive and get a car you were in charge of car-pooling your friends to school each day.  A few younger students could be found in the growing crowd but mostly the older kids hung out here.  It was a place they felt they deserved.  It was a pretty big social scene, at least as far as could be considered for the half an hour before school started.  

Lorenzo Reynolds was the first to notice that Chris Weaver had a new set of wheels.  Chris came pulling in at the last minute just as most of the kids were heading in for class.  Not the grand entrance he had hoped for, but his travel time would need a bit of polishing up.  Zack Hawkins and Gabe Adams both climbed out of the sporty,  silver coupe and Lorenzo jogged over to check it out.  He didn’t care if there was a crowd or not he was going to be one of the first to see it.  

As Gabe was sharing in the pride of his friends new ride he noticed Eleyna Robertson walking across the parking lot.  Eleyna had a nice car she had always used to cart all of her friends around to different events.  Since her time off of school and her change in attitude she didn’t carry as many friends around and didn’t bother to park in the parking lot to socialize.  No, for the past few weeks Eleyna had taken to parking on the road in back of the school and walking in as the crowd died down.   As she made her way towards the building she looked over and saw Zo, Gabe, Zack and Chris all getting excited over the flashy silver car.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 9, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

(italics are thoughts, Blue text is speech)

As he stands by the car with his friends, it doesn't take a genius to realise something is on Gabe's mind. He looks tired and anxious, although he's covering it with a veneer of friendliness. _ 'I think whatever's happening to me's getting worse..I mean, after what happened this morning...'_ Gabe remembers early that morning, when he was woken by the sounds of the local early morning radio show. Problem was, Gabe didn't own a radio; the program was coming directly into his head! It took him long enough to figure out how to tune it out that he had got up feeling more tired than when he went to bed. _ 'What am I going to do? I didn't ask to have this happen to me!' _ Almost unconsciously, one of Gabe's hands slips into his shirt, clutching his pendant for reassurance. 

_ 'Uh-oh, Zack's looking at me funny. Gotta act normal.' _ 
Casting around for a distraction, Gabe alights on the newcomer to the small group of kids. 
"Oh, uh, hi Lorenzo! Yeah, it's a cool car, huh? I, uh, I should be getting a car sort of soon too, but, you know..." 
With a weak smile, Gabe trails off and ducks his head, feeing nervous talking to the popular Lorenzo. He blinks a few times, trying to get rid of the burning sensation in his eyes that tells him of his lack of sleep. Trying to avoid eye contact with Lorenzo, Gabe's gaze darts off to the side to see.. _'Eleyna! So she parks outside the school, huh? Wondered why I'd not seen her in the crowd recently. Maybe I should..nah, I'd better leave her alone. I'm sure she's going to meet up with her friends. I wish I knew what was up with her, though.'_

_ 'Ah, Zack's glancing at me again. Gotta stop worrying, act normal.' _
Trying to hide his internal anxieties, Gabe suits actions to words..well, thoughts, and returns to the conversation, although he says little. He's quite shy around the really popular people anyway, so his relative lack of input and rather weak attempts at smiles don't seem as strange as they might; unless you were actively looking for a problem with Gabe, you probably wouldn't notice much out of the ordinary.

(OOC: Hope you don't mind my little digression to do with Gabe's powers. I figure the Hearing Super feats may be some of the hardest to get to grips with, hence the small tangent. Let's hope no-one blows a dog whistle near Gabe before he discovers his Ultra-Hearing..that could _hurt!_)


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs: 2*

Lorenzo had already made his rounds, his classes were about to start any minute.  _’Well, the question is, should I blow off class today or not,_ Zo thought.  _’I really should decide these things before everyone heads in for class . . . especially Stephanie.’_

Lorenzo sighed and thought of his classes.  He had nothing critical that he remembered, though he did want to hang with his friends at school.  He had just decided to go into the school when he saw a silver coupe enter the parking lot.  _’Maybe I can be late to class . . . ,_ Lorenzo considered as he made his way through the lot.

“Nice, very nice . . . finally got the ‘rents to come through, huh?” Lorenzo said warmly to Chris.  He liked Chris and his friends, Zack and Gabe.  “Gabe, Zack . . . what’s up?”


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2004)

*Intro #3: Kyle Graham*

Kyle finished his swap of the vids in the coaches files and tucked all the wires and connections back where they belonged.  No doubt the team would get a lot more out of watching the a vid of the cheerleaders  fund raiser, car wash then last weeks game.  Kyle easily made it out from behind the bleachers and started around the corner for the bathroom when he heard Coach Shelton in the gym behind him.  Wow, did he sound mad.  Kyle had never heard him use language like that before.  Curiosity of who the coach was going off on overtook him and he quickly turned to look back around the corner.  As he did so the lights came on flooding the gymnasium and turning it instantly into day.  He turned back for the bathroom and immediately ran into what felt like a wall. 

 "Watch where you're going kid!"  The voice was deep and loud.  When Kyle looked up he saw why, the guy it belonged to was huge!   Kyle had never seen the guy before and did not recognize the dark blue jump suit he was wearing.  Quickly moving to get past the guy Kyle was surprised to see two more men, dressed in the same jump suits, carrying large crates of equipment into the gym.  Who are these guys?

Without warning there was a strong hand on Kyle's shoulder and he heard an all too familiar voice say, "Early to class today, Mr. Graham?"  Kyle turned to face Coach Shelton.  It was obvious the coach was not in a good mood.  It couldn't be the vid swap, there was no way he could know about that yet.  Had to be something to do with all these guys bringing equipment into the gym.  And it looked like some pretty sweet tech, too!  "I'll take care of him," Coach Shelton said to some ugly guy in a suit.

Coach Shelton walked Kyle into the bathroom and released his grip on his shoulder.  "Listen to me good, Mr. Graham.  Today is not the day for your antics.  There is a time and a place for them and today this building is not one of them."  Coach Shelton stopped talking and looked at Kyle with widening eyes.   After a moment he continued.  "Actually Kyle, today would be a good day to ditch.  If you have somewhere to hang today, why don't you check it out."  With that, Coach Shelton walked back out into the gym.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 9, 2004)

*Kyle Graham, HP: 2/2*

  Kyle finished his swap of the vids in the coaches files and tucked all the wires and connections back where they belonged. No doubt the team would get a lot more out of watching the a vid of the cheerleaders fund raiser, car wash then last weeks game. Kyle easily made it out from behind the bleachers and started around the corner for the bathroom when he heard Coach Shelton in the gym behind him. Wow, did he sound mad. Kyle had never heard him use language like that before. Curiosity of who the coach was going off on overtook him and he quickly turned to look back around the corner. As he did so the lights came on flooding the gymnasium and turning it instantly into day. He turned back for the bathroom and immediately ran into what felt like a wall. 

"Watch where you're going kid!" The voice was deep and loud. When Kyle looked up he saw why, the guy it belonged to was huge! Kyle had never seen the guy before and did not recognize the dark blue jump suit he was wearing. Quickly moving to get past the guy Kyle was surprised to see two more men, dressed in the same jump suits, carrying large crates of equipment into the gym. Who are these guys?

Without warning there was a strong hand on Kyle's shoulder and he heard an all too familiar voice say, "Early to class today, Mr. Graham?" Kyle turned to face Coach Shelton. It was obvious the coach was not in a good mood. It couldn't be the vid swap, there was no way he could know about that yet. Had to be something to do with all these guys bringing equipment into the gym. And it looked like some pretty sweet tech, too! "I'll take care of him," Coach Shelton said to some ugly guy in a suit. 

Kyle jumped a bit at the arrival of the suits and Coach Shelton. As soon as the coach took him from the suit, his stomach twisted, _Great another week of detention for nothing._ He thought as the coach walked him towards the door.

Coach Shelton walked Kyle into the bathroom and released his grip on his shoulder. "Listen to me good, Mr. Graham. Today is not the day for your antics. There is a time and a place for them and today this building is not one of them." Coach Shelton stopped talking and looked at Kyle with widening eyes. After a moment he continued. "Actually Kyle, today would be a good day to ditch. If you have somewhere to hang today, why don't you check it out." With that, Coach Shelton walked back out into the gym. 

_Iron displine Shelton tells me to SKIP? What the frig is goin on._ Kyle thinks to himself as he turns on a sink and slaps some water on his face, and looks at the mirror, something in his gut telling him that this is something he should be clued into. That part of him that tells him when and where to prank, what not to get into and what wasn't safe to pursue was vibrating like a taunt wire. Part of him (the part that sided with his common sense gland) told him to do as the coach said and bail on school, not like he wasn't due for a skip day. The other part (the one that kept his jokes to things that weren't too bad or to 'avenge' others) told him that this was something he needed to check out.

"Well Kyle.. " he says to the reflection in the mirror. "Maybe we can do a bit of both." he says as he grabs his bag and heads for his locker, already trying to figure out how he was going to cooble another downlink into the principal's email account that would let him hack it from out in town. Unlike the coach, the principal had learned long ago how to do a better measure of computer safety. It was never as easy to hack him as it was the coach.

(italics is thoughts, yellow is goutes.. something glitched and didn't wnat to retype it all)


----------



## Synchronicity (May 9, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Nice, very nice . . . finally got the ‘rents to come through, huh?” Lorenzo said warmly to Chris.  He liked Chris and his friends, Zack and Gabe.  “Gabe, Zack . . . what’s up?”




As Lorenzo greets the three, Gabe seems to jerk out of his reverie, although he then jerks again as he realises who's talking to him.


			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Oh, uh, hi Lorenzo! Yeah, it's a cool car, huh? I, uh, I should be getting a car sort of soon too, but, you know..."




Gabe ducks his head, letting his hair mask his face, as his friends take up the conversation. Then he looks up again, rubbing his face and looking tired. His eyes flinch away from Lorenzo's gaze, and seem to alight on something across the parking lot. Another frown creases his face before he seems to realise where he is and return to the task at hand.  He jumps back into the flow of the conversation, occasionally chiming in with affirmatives like 

"Yeah, this year's model. As if Chris needed help to be more of a show-off..hey, get off me, you nut!"  and

 "Like Zack said, that place is kind of overrated." 

Yet his laughter seems short and worried, and his smiles are brief. Throughout the conversation, his eyes keep flicking away to whatever he was looking at earlier, and his input is minimal, reserved to confirming his friends statements and boasts.


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

*Andrew Ward, HP:2*

Andrew answer to his friends. "Calm down Jack! I know he is stressed. The team was not really at his best during last game. Don't fear, I will talk to him. I'll try to calm him, so it will be a bit less rough at the training.

And Bobby, with our great performance, I doubt we will be able to escape it that time, but I'll try to make the coach shorten it to the essentiel, so you won't have the time to sleep. If I were you, I would drink two coffee before going to the training, or the coach may decide to choose you as his target of the day.

But the course are starting soon. So you go both to your course like big boys, and I'll have a walk with a lovely girl, and during next break, I'll go see the coach. See ya you two."

Andrew offer his arm to Catherine "It seems I will have to mend the broken pots with the coach this morning. I'll see with the coach, but he may call an extra prectice after our last performance. As soon as I know which night I am free, I suggest we take one to us. No football, no Jake or Bobby, simply the two of us. I think the week will be tough and you earn at least that attention."


----------



## kid A (May 10, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> As Gabe was sharing in the pride of his friends new ride he noticed Eleyna Robertson walking across the parking lot. Eleyna had a nice car she had always used to cart all of her friends around to different events. Since her time off of school and her change in attitude she didn’t carry as many friends around and didn’t bother to park in the parking lot to socialize. No, for the past few weeks Eleyna had taken to parking on the road in back of the school and walking in as the crowd died down. As she made her way towards the building she looked over and saw Zo, Gabe, Zack and Chris all getting excited over the flashy silver car.




Eleyna got out of her car, reaching back in for her bag and purse before she closed the door.  She had sat in the car almost 20 minutes this morning, waiting for the crowds to thin.  Her abdomen was still clenched from her attack this morning... the pain had been enough to wake her, although truth to tell, she hadn't been sleeping well (if at all) since the end of junior year.  Usually she was able to show up right before the bell, avoiding all but the final stragglers dragging themselves to class.  But this morning there was no way she was going to sleep again after her attack.  Instead, she got up and studied for her psych exam, which was seriously stressing her out.  _Probably what caused the attack this morning._  Clutching her stomach, she headed toward the main building.

As she walked, she noticed that most of the remaining kids were congregated around a car.  She saw a few of her friends there.  Gabe was looking at her.  She flashed a faint smile, hoping it was enough to mask the pain she was feeling, and pulled her hand away from her abdomen.  A year ago, she would have walked over to see what was happening, to say 'hi' to her friends, but she tried to keep to herself now.  She didn't want anyone else to have to somehow suffer for her problems.  She looked toward the school as she walked, wishing that normal aspirin or ibuprofin could take the pain away.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 10, 2004)

_Italics_ = thinking to self



_"Well another day late for class. My parents 
are going to kill me!! I have got to stop staying up 
pirating so late; so early too! I can't believe I got up at 5am
to finish the key gen for Kyle. But, money is money."_

_"Shot, that chick took my spot again. I'm gonna have to say something
one of these days. If she didn't look like such a train wreck in pysch class, 
she's looks like she's got enough to worry about, or I would have already said somethin'. I'm not even old enough to drive, if my parents find out I'm driving
this car they bought me for my up comin' 16th birthday I can kiss it 
and my good mood good-bye."_

_"Just missed the bell!! (sorting through the miscellanious CD's
and disks in his bag) "Lets see game, game, no,no,... (oh, sweet CD was in
the back, can never be in the front) I'll just finish my 
breakfast...(being a marlboro light) and make my sale."_  

Looking across the parking lot Sammy sees a small crowd of people 
around a car he didn't recognize.

_"Wonder what all those 'meatheads' are gathered around there..oh yeah, I remember overhearing Chris in practice saying something about getting his parents talked into a new car. Speaking of which,practice is going to suck after loosing that last game. Man, I just know 
coach is gonna be p*&&ed. If it wasn't for the Donaldson's wanting 
me to play and the hard hitting, I wouldn't even bother with sports."_

Remebering the bell has already sounded Sammy pickes up to pace.


_"Apparently, when you're a upper class men the bell don't pertain to your attendance. O.K. Sammy, stop haten' you'll be there someday. As long as I can make it from being suspended again.
That kid was askin' for it, he shouldn't of been running his mouth 
about where he got all those games from. Thats all I need is to get 
suspended again because some amature wants to play HALO on the schools
network and direct every freshmen to were to get a copy and serial
number."_


_"Anyway, I've gotta find Kyle. He said he needed this software for his
PDA by today!"_

Flicking his cigarette away before entering the school Sammy ajusts his bag, taps his pocket to double check he still had possesion of the CD, exhailed deeply in preparation for the day, dealing with both being extremely tired and 
taking that pysch test today.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2004)

*Intro #4: Jennifer Allen and Corey Vinyard*

The First Bell rang and sent students all over the school rushing off to their classes.  

Corey Vinyard walked into the gym in no real hurry.  Coach Shelton was pretty cool about showing up for gym, especially since they had time to get ready during morning announcements.  Corey's, "just another day" attitude quickly evaporated as he watched several men in blue jump suits carting electronics components into the gymnasium.  A few more of the men were assembling the electronics and 3 guys in jet black suits walked around watching it all.  One of them was on a cell phone.  And there was no sign of Coach Shelton or any other teachers.  After he looked around for a few seconds he finally realized there were 8 other students standing off to the side.  They all looked every bit as confused as he felt.  

Jennifer Allen was having a great morning and she knew there was nothing, and no one, in the entire school that could ruin that.  Then she walked into the gym and directly into Corey Vinyard, who for some unknown reason had stopped directly inside the gymnasium doors.  "What do you think.."  She stopped in mid sentence as Corey stepped to the side and she saw the construction taking place.  "Is there some kind of school assembly today?"  No, she would have heard about it if there was.  Really, she would be part of it if there was.  Something was not right.  "Where's Coach Shelton?"  She asked to no one in particular as she was drawn into the confusion like the rest of the students.  

As Kyle walked back into the gym, to cut across the school to his locker, he saw that the rest of his first period gym class had showed up.  Two more students walked in and almost walked directly into each other as they stared at the odd events taking place in their school gym.  Kyle could not believe the progress the workers were making.  He had only been out of the gym for a few minutes and they were already assembling a huge cylinder of electronics in the middle of the gym.  These guys meant business!  

Almost the entire class stood assembled in a corner of the gym, unnoticed by the workers.  The all mumbled softly, wondering where their teacher was and what was happening to their gym, but no one had any answers.  The man in the suit who was still talking on his cell phone, finally noticed the group of kids and started looking around the room like he had suddenly lost something very important.  He continued to talk on his phone, his muffled words lost in the echo of the gym.  

As the side door to the gym slowly opened, all eyes under the age of 18 watched it expectantly.  Most of the class held their breathe, unknowingly, as they anticipated Coach Shelton stepping and explaining this whole event.  They were disappointed at best when Sammy Donaldson walked in.  "What the hell is this $h!+!!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 12, 2004)

*Kyle Graham Hp: 2/2*

Kyle walks over to join his class mates, tripping a bit as he sees Jennifer.  "Hey guys, seems some suits have taken over the gym today, coach was all like.. " he drops his voice to do a fairly good imitation of the coach. "You need to get going Graham, and none of your shinanegens today.." waves a finger in a tut tut fashion at the others. "so, I figured I'd stop by my locker, put away my stuff.. and I don't know." grins wildly. "commit some shinanegens.. after I look up the word of course."


----------



## Unicron818 (May 12, 2004)

*Sammy*

The hallway vacuum caused by air flow from the long corridors of Whitmyer high combined with the outside air gave off a cold firm breeze when Sammy flung open the door to the school. As usual the air caused his hair to need slight adjustments in order to maintain its already, 'I just woke up and I'm running extremely late look.' Taking a quick glance through the entrance way and straight ahead to the gymnasium, pity runs through Sammy mind.

_Kyle has gym first on Mondays, and he's never ready before announcements. Only he's lucky enough to get gym class first period on a Monday_, Laughing to himself.

_The only fitness I want at 8 am is lifting my soda and cigarette, especially on Monday._

Making his way to the gym door he hears what sounds like the bleachers being taken down from inside the walls were they're stored. Nothing to unusual. Probably another lame assembly or 'special announcement.'

_ Why does this school LOVE special announcements? 
Every five minutes there has to be something 'special' going on...._

As Sammy enters the gym its obvious this announcement is special and without warning. Usually there is a hundred and ten rumors flying around about what’s going on and we know before it even happens. This....this was under the radar.....

"WHAT THE HELL IS THIS $h+t!!", ranted Sammy. Taking notice that it was said loud enough for the small group of students, all which were congregating in a corner looking at him as if he was the one who dropped that pass to loss last Friday’s game. 

"What?", he said, smirking arrogantly. Paying mind that the students were not the only ones to hear his semi-rhetorical question. As the workers, who were at first busy piecing this large cylinder together, along with hand-held scanners, and what looked like para/or actual gen-military equipment; (only kinda resembling airport metal detectors, but on a more grand scale, and obviously more complex.) stoppped production for a brief moment, the 
workers all uniformed in blue jumpsuits, let him know with a unified dirty look, they heard him. Looking back at the discombobulated stares of his fellow students, and not able to be made to look like an idiot even if he's the one responsible for doing so. Sammy points outnthe only man not in a jumpsuit. "Hey, Agent Smith, yeah you, what the hell is goin' on? We're supposed to have gym class!" Sam questioned in a defying voice. "Are we having some kinda rave or game tourne?" 

Thinking to himself, _Wow, you couldn't of come up with anything
better than that?"_

While Sammy had waited for an answer he walked over to the crowd of students. Acknowledging them all with a universal, "Whad up, guys....ladies?" 

"So Jennifer, you're like the main stream guru of organized events here correct?" "What's all this about?" As to half pay attention to her while shaking a green slim jewel case with a CD in the direction of Kyle with pride, handing it to him. (It always gave Sammy a sense of pride knowing he could always be one step ahead of Kyle with coding software. Even if he was better than him at the hacking and cracking aspect of the game.)


----------



## Kangaxx (May 12, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

"Oh, uh, sorry Jennifer." Corey will mumble when she bumps into him.  _C'mon Corey, pull yourself together.  That's *Jennifer Allen *you just walked into. I've spacing out ever since someone yelled at me to beat up Dennis again at lunch yesterday.  How'd that get out?  I didn't talk, I'm sure he didn't.  Maybe someone noticed he stopped bugging me when he got that bump and guessed._ "Um, do you know what that thing is?"   Corey asks in Jennifer's general direction without really looking at her.

Once Sam comes in, Corey will be glad to not be in the spotlight anymore, and will attempt to slide himself into the group of students.


----------



## Radiant (May 12, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Jen crosses the hall with wide stirdes, afterall she is still trying to find the perfect way to make that new coat fly back and still look good at it. 
It's working and she smiles as she imagines the old and cheesy Batman theme acompanying her entrance.
Somehow she just can't get herself to like the idea of gym this morning so she's still trying to decide if she will go at all. 

On her way through the hall she looks for Lorenzo. He was allways up for skipping a class and the mere fact that he didn't care what the girl his age thought about him hanging out with her earned him a few notches of respect. 

Since she didn't meet him she finally enters the gym, sure that there will be some kind of solution and stops dead in her tracks then she sees the ruckus the guys in jumpsuits are making.
_And there it is._
So much for sports, she guesses.



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> While Sammy had waited for an answer he walked over to the crowd of students. Acknowledging them all with a universal, "Whad up, guys....ladies?"
> 
> "Jennifer, right?"
> 
> ...




Jen is just taking a breath to answer then she is interupted by er bump with Corey.



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Oh, uh, sorry Jennifer." Corey will mumble when she bumps into him. C'mon Corey, pull yourself together. That's Jennifer Allen you just walked into. I've spacing out ever since someone yelled at me to beat up Dennis again at lunch yesterday. How'd that get out? I didn't talk, I'm sure he didn't. Maybe someone noticed he stopped bugging me when he got that bump and guessed. "Um, do you know what that thing is?"  Corey asks in Jennifer's general direction without really looking at her.




She gives him a grin that tells him he's forgiven for the bump. Of course it was her who ran into him but that's beside the point. 
Now if she could just remember his name but it's that guy who allways sneaks around alone. No wonder she didn't see him...

"Hi there Sammy. I have no idea what that's about but it looks like gym is cancelled to me."

She turns around on her heels with her coat flapping back in a move so perfectly timed it could have been on a movie and walks out with a shrug.

"So who's up for coffee?"

Some girl is whispering something about her having tried to walk like that in front of a mirror and indeed most boys notice that she somehow allways manages to keep her coat falpping back far enough to make sure it doesn't cover her legs. 
_Or should I go for white? So many decisions. Another bet won, I knew I could go for the tough superheroine look and still make it work. And Tamara still thinks mainstream skirts are the only way to cut it. There's the challenge in that?_


----------



## Nuke261 (May 14, 2004)

Eleyna noticed the boys glance over at her and did her best to act like she had not.  It wasn't that she didn't want to be a part of things any more, she just wasn't sure how.  She moved quickly towards the doors and let out a small sigh as she entered the building.   Of course that was just as some rude underclassman shoved his way past her in a hurry to make it to class.  She held onto her books and threw Sammy Donaldson an angry stare that he was oblivious to.   

Zack noticed the time and Chris started locking up his new car, checking everything 3 or 4 times before walking away.  Chris and Zack were having a good time laughing with Lorenzo while Gabe tired to stay a step behind.  He loved his buddies but this just was not the best morning for him.  Gabe cautiously rubbed his forehead trying to ease the headache that was working it's way into his head.  Felt like it was from lack of sleep and eating.  When had he last ate, anyway.  

Eleyna turned down the empty hall planning out her route to class.  The downside to the student parking entrance was that it was on the backside to the school.  It ran past the gym and around to the front of the school and aside from cutting through the gym, there was no shortcut into the main part of the building.  Eleyna glanced towards Coach Shelton's office, mostly because she could hear an argument and could not decipher who would be fighting with such a friendly teacher.  As she got closer she saw a man in a black suit, pretty much in the Coach's face.  

"You will continue to follow the requests of my team, Shelton.  I have no idea what you are trying to get out of this.  Everything happening here is for the benefit of the children and the community, admit it!"

Coach Shelton closed the gap between the two men.  "This is my school and these are my kids.  I work with them and educate them and train them for their future, every single day.  Don't you even dream of telling me what is best for them!  What are you planning on telling the parents when you drag one of these kids out of here to one of your Internment Camps!  That it's best for the school?"

"We deal with this situation constantly.  This is nothing new to us.  Your position within the school will not be challenged.  We are here by Federal Order and the school Principal accepts that.  So why don't you stop trying to act scarry, go smile at the kids and we can all get on with this."

Coach Shelton adjusted his faded blue baseball hat, the one with the white star on it, and did his best to deescalate.  He knew he could not win this argument and was upset with himself for even getting into it.  "Go ahead out and join your men, I'll be out in  a minute.  I have to grab my class rosters."  The two men continued to stare at each other for what seemed like minutes.  Then the tall man in the suit smiled and walked back into the gym.  Coach Shelton turned and violently punched a locker behind him.  The locker door popped open from the tremendous dent left in it.  He continued to stand there, unmoving.

Zo, Gabe, Zack and Chris all heard the sound of someone hitting a locker as they walked in the door.  Four teenage boys in high school knew the sound well.  The surprising part was that the only person the could see around was Eleyna Robertson, standing in the hall facing the Coach's office.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

*Kyle Graham HP: 2/2*

Kyle nods to Sammy and pockets the small case with a practiced florish. Got to give the guy props, he knows how to find the stuff better than me.

Kyle glanced again at Jen as she settled in with the crowd but forced himself NOT to linger too long. Don't think about that girl's BOD.. DON'T DON'T DON'T DON'T DON'T.. Just.. DO NOT.He thought loudly to himself as he slipped out the gym and headed quickly to his locker, already plotting how he'd drop the datalink in the old janitor's locker, now one of the school network hubs, and maybe drop a squib or two by the Cafeteria, old lunch ladies tend to worry about loud noises a bit since last years exploding casserole fiasco. Funny he'd never found out who did that one, and he wanted to.. gotta give props for stuff like that.

When the inevitable firealarm went up, he'd pull a fade and try to download the principals email from out in town. He was in a mood for a triple chocolate smoothy anyway.

(OOC: Going to use another Datalink courtesy of his Gadget power to hack the principals account, then after that try and make a distraction in the caferia with a small noise maker, then try and ditch school like coach suggested.. he's just doing what his elders told him.. really  )


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe grimaced as he headed into the school. _'Argh, I knew I forgot something in all the excitement this morning..breakfast! Why do I get the feeling this really isn't going to be a good day?'_ Gabe's rather gloomy train of thought was cut short by the slamming, juddering sound of fist striking locker, and he blinked in surprise.

_'Wha? Eleyna? No, that's not her style. At least I don't think it is. Hey, what's she looking at? Someone in the Coach's office?' _ Gabe carefully approached Eleyna, trying to see what had caught her attention without invading her space. His fatigue, coupled with the anxiety he was feeling, was causing a knot of indefinable worry to form in the pit of his stomach. Nervous, he coughed slightly and quietly spoke.

"Uh, E-Eleyna? Did something happen?"

Worry lurks in Gabe's blue eyes, both for the slight oddity of this event, and for Eleyna. As she turns, Gabe's eyes widen slightly, and for a second, he looks a little..surprised? shocked? more worried? It's hard to tell.
_'Wow, up close she's even paler. I know she's been looking sort of ill for a while, but I'd swear that she looks paler today than she did last time I saw her..'_


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Uh, E-Eleyna? Did something happen?"




While walking through the building, Eleyna overheard the conversation (_more like argument, really_) between the man in the suit and Coach Shelton, and she couldn't help but listen.  She had never heard of anybody pushing Coach Shelton around like that and she knew that, despite his gruff outward appearance, the coach cared about his kids probably more than any other faculty member in the school.  If any of his students were in trouble, he was gonna do anything in his power to protect them.  She knew that.  So why was this guy threatening the coach about not doing what's best for his kids?

Something occurred to her then.  Coach Shelton had mentioned "internment camps."  They were talking about mutants.  There was going to be some kind of impromptu gen-scan today, and the coach was fighting it.  But, there wasn't any reason for him to be worried...  unless there were mutants in the school.  Eleyna had always been sickened by how mutants were treated.  Mutants were people too, and that they were born different shouldn't change the way others treated them.  But, even if there were mutants here at school, how would the coach even know who they were...  

Abruptly, Eleyna was brought back to reality with the sound of a slamming locker.  A bit startled by the sound, she stared into the coach's office, deep in thought about the argument that had just transpired.  So much so, that Eleyna didn't notice Gabe walk up beside her.  He frightened her slightly, but she was still reeling from the sound of the locker, and from the remifications of the coach's argument.  She hadn't allowed anyone to get too close to her since junior year, and he had gotten closer than she was comfortable with.  

Still, in spite of herself, she smiled at him, meekly.  "Hey...  um, hi Gabe.  No, I..." she shook her head at first, realizing a moment later that he had been asking about the locker.  She lifted her hand and pointed toward Coach Shelton's office.  "Well, yeah, uh, the coach just got into some kinda argument with some guy in a suit.  He looked like some kind of fed, or something.  I think they're gonna hold a gen-scan today."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Abruptly, Eleyna was brought back to reality with the sound of a slamming locker.  A bit startled by the sound, she stared into the coach's office, deep in thought about the argument that had just transpired.  So much so, that Eleyna didn't notice Gabe walk up beside her.  He frightened her slightly, but she was still reeling from the sound of the locker, and from the remifications of the coach's argument.  She hadn't allowed anyone to get too close to her since junior year, and he had gotten closer than she was comfortable with.
> 
> Still, in spite of herself, she smiled at him, meekly.  "Hey...  um, hi Gabe.  No, I..." she shook her head at first, realizing a moment later that he had been asking about the locker.  She lifted her hand and pointed toward Coach Shelton's office.  "Well, yeah, uh, the coach just got into some kinda argument with some guy in a suit.  He looked like some kind of fed, or something.  I think they're gonna hold a gen-scan today."




Gabe's eyes widen, and an expression passes across his face. A sudden look of...something. It looks like mingled confusion and fear. For a moment, Gabe's outward appearance of nerves and shyness drops to reveal someone who's deeply troubled, and more than a little scared. Then, as he catches Eleyna's eye, he half-turns away from her and ducks his head, letting his hair mask his face.

_A gen-scan? Now? But why? They *never* do it this early..why? What *is* it for, anyway? I know it's a medical sort of thing, but..ohgod. What if what's been happening to me shows up on a medical scan? Or a brain scan? Or whatever the heck it is the gen-scan scans? Ohgod. I...what do I do? Calm, Gabe, breathe. You may be panicking over nothing. But what if I'm not? What happens then?_

Gabe stands there frozen for several moments, seemingly oblivious to Eleyna's presence. Without realising it, his right hand darts up to his neck, pulls something out of his t-shirt, and begins rubbing it with his thumb. A pendant of some kind? Gabe begins muttering quietly, not seeming to realise that he's speaking out loud. 

"But why? They *never* do it this early..why? What if..[pause] ohgod. [pause] What happens then?"

As he mutters "ohgod", something seems to occur to the boy, and his hand tenses around the object in his hand. He goes rigid for a moment, his whole body tensing. After he mutters "what happens then?", Gabe takes a shuddering breath, and glances up through his hair at Eleyna. He looks and sounds drained, as if something just took a lot out of him, or he got a nasty shock. His eyes look worried, or...haunted? When he speaks, his voice sounds different, like he's got something caught in his throat. His normal shy smile is absent, and he looks pale and ill.

"Right. OK. Thanks. I...I have to go." 

Gabe turns and heads in a hurried fashion towards the nearest toilets,the knot in his stomach turning into a churning and acidic throbbing, intent on splashing some water on his face and trying to stop himself getting so worked up over what might be nothing.


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Right. OK. Thanks. I...I have to go."
> 
> Gabe turns and heads in a hurried fashion towards the nearest toilets,the knot in his stomach turning into a churning and acidic throbbing, intent on splashing some water on his face and trying to stop himself getting so worked up over what might be nothing.




Eleyna watched as Gabe became suddenly panicked and fearful.  She knew people, she could figure them out.  It was one of her talents, and the main reason she wanted to persue psychology in the first place.  But, it wouldn't have taken a psychologist to figure out what had happened to Gabe just now, though.  She couldn't let this happen to him...

"Gabe, hold on!  Wait!"  She ran after him and grabbed his arm firmly to turn him.  Glancing around carefully, she looked at him with eyes that expressed nothing but the deepest concern.  In a quiet, hushed voice, she asked, "God, you're a mutant, aren't you?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna watched as Gabe became suddenly panicked and fearful.  She knew people, she could figure them out.  It was one of her talents, and the main reason she wanted to persue psychology in the first place.  But, it wouldn't have taken a psychologist to figure out what had happened to Gabe just now, though.  She couldn't let this happen to him...
> 
> "Gabe, hold on!  Wait!"  She ran after him and grabbed his arm firmly to turn him.  Glancing around carefully, she looked at him with eyes that expressed nothing but the deepest concern.  In a quiet, hushed voice, she asked, "God, you're a mutant, aren't you?"




Gabe's first expression as Eleyna grabs him is a look of profound shock, but when she speaks, his face becomes a mask of terror. For a moment, he tries to pull away, but then seems to shrink into himself, cringing from Eleyna.  His gaze flickers to her hand grasping his arm, but it's obviously not only that that's holding him paralysed. Gabe's mouth works for a moment, his wide eyes locking onto Eleyna's. He can't hold her gaze, however, and he glances down to the side, sagging slightly. When he speaks, it's so quiet as to be barely audible.

"I...I don't know. I...strange things have been happening to me recently. Please..." 

Gabe looks up, meeting her gaze, and grasps the wrist of the hand on his arm with his free hand. He squeezes it slightly, the pressure a silent plea, and whispers, more quietly than before.

"Please don't tell them..."

Gabe is actually shivering now, his body reacting to the extreme anxiety he's feeling. Still whispering, he speaks in broken sentences.

"I..I don't know what to do. What I can do. Will...will the scan tell them what I am? And if it does...what then? How...I don't want...oh, god, don't tell them..please.."

His voice breaks, and Gabe's hand releases Eleyna's wrist, coming up to his face to rub his eyes, trying to hide the imminent onset of tears. He feels ill, his stomach churning. _'This is a nightmare..'_


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> His voice breaks, and Gabe's hand releases Eleyna's wrist, coming up to his face to rub his eyes, trying to hide the imminent onset of tears. He feels ill, his stomach churning. This is a nightmare..




Eleyna reeled.  She had suspected this when he began to panic, but to hear it from Gabe himself?  She had never known a mutant before.  Or, apparently, she had, she just never realized she had known any.  _Strange things have been happening to him?  Oh god.  The gen-scan!  I can't let him get taken away...  I just can't!_

Eleyna gazed at Gabe, and for the first time in a great while, she completely forgot about all of her problems.  In fact, she felt like her old self again, and all she wanted to do was help this poor guy (_mutant_) she had known since freshman year.  She found a comforting smile for him, easier than it had been in months, and held out her hand, "C'mon, let's get out of here before anyone realizes where we are!"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna reeled.  She had suspected this when he began to panic, but to hear it from Gabe himself?  She had never known a mutant before.  Or, apparently, she had, she just never realized she had known any.  _Strange things have been happening to him?  Oh god.  The gen-scan!  I can't let him get taken away...  I just can't!_
> 
> Eleyna gazed at Gabe, and for the first time in a great while, she completely forgot about all of her problems.  In fact, she felt like her old self again, and all she wanted to do was help this poor guy (_mutant_) she had known since freshman year.  She found a comforting smile for him, easier than it had been in months, and held out her hand, "C'mon, let's get out of here before anyone realizes where we are!"




Gabe looked up, brushing away tears, his face shocked. 

"Wha? You..I..."

For a moment, he just stood there, looking at Eleyna and her smile, a look of absolute shock on his face. Then, his face softened and he looked away again, a half-laugh, half-sob coming from him. The tension left his body, and he drew a long breath. Without saying anything, Gabe took Eleyna's hand, almost managing a weak smile.

"Eleyna..." 

Gabe looked away again for a moment, but then returned his gaze to the girl.

"Eleyna..thank you."

Suddenly realising what he was doing, Gabe flushed and ducked his head.
_ 'Her hand feels nice...cool...comforting. Things are pretty bad...but I trust Eleyna. She...she's a good person.'_
Gabe followed as Eleyna began leading him away, asking meekly:

"So...where to?"

And for a moment, as Eleyna takes charge, he almost smiles.
_'I *knew* the old Eleyna was in there somewhere!..Gabe, you idiot, this isn't the time to think about this, you're in a lot of trouble! Focus!'_


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo had entered the school, laughing at another of Zak's impersonations, when the sound of a slamming locker echoed into the hall.  Seeing only Eleyna . . . and Gabe ahead of him, Lorenzo stopped for a moment or two to confer with Chris and Zak.

"You guys wait here a sec . . . I'll go see what's going on.  That way you won't be involved," Zo commented to Chris and Zak.  With that said, he walked quietly up the hallway.

Gabe and Eleyna were talking, quietly . . . urgently.  And Eleyna was talking . . . that was something new.  He just had to get in on it.  It looked like there was something going on and Zo didn't want to miss it - especially if it meant getting someone out of trouble.  When he was close enough he saw Eleyna grab Gabe's hand and say something, though Zo only heard the reply.



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> "So...where to?"




"Hey if you guys are ditching," Lorenzo said with a smile, though quietly - he still didn't know where the locker slam came from, "count me in.  Mrs. Harper has a quiz today that I so do not want to take."

Seeing the paleness of Elenya and Gabe's tear streaked face, Lorenzo paused wondering just what he stepped into.  _There must really be some trouble . . . hope I can help,'_ he thought.


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "So...where to?"




Eleyna's smile grew as Gabe took her hand.  His question resonated for a moment, and she was about to speak when she heard a familiar voice...



> "Hey if you guys are ditching," Lorenzo said with a smile, though quietly - he still didn't know where the locker slam came from, "count me in. Mrs. Harper has a quiz today that I so do not want to take."




Her eyes darted to Lorenzo as he came ambling towards them, and then back to Gabe.  She let go of his hand and switched her satchel from her right shoulder to her left.  Looking once again to Lorenzo, she replied, "Oh, hey Zo.  Been awhile."  Her smile changed, her previous compassion replaced with more of a general friendliness.  "I'm sort of talking with Gabe here...  we're kind of in the middle of something...  can you give us just a second?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna's smile grew as Gabe took her hand.  His question resonated for a moment, and she was about to speak when she heard a familiar voice...
> 
> Her eyes darted to Lorenzo as he came ambling towards them, and then back to Gabe.  She let go of his hand and switched her satchel from her right shoulder to her left.  Looking once again to Lorenzo, she replied, "Oh, hey Zo.  Been awhile."  Her smile changed, her previous compassion replaced with more of a general friendliness.  "I'm sort of talking with Gabe here...  we're kind of in the middle of something...  can you give us just a second?"




Gabe's eyes widened slightly in alarm at Lorenzo's approach. _'Could he have heard us? No, not possible...I hope.'_ His hand tightened in Eleyna's, and he held hers for a moment longer as she let go, seemingly a little reluctant to break the brief contact. He ducked his head, not meeting Lorenzo's gaze, and tried his best to keep Eleyna between himself and the newcomer without really seeming to. Gabe almost imperceptibly relaxed as Eleyna spoke up, covering for him and relieved of the burden of having to explain himself.
_'Seems she really was serious about helping me. Even with this, knowing what she does. Would other people have been as understanding? Guess I was just lucky..really lucky.' _
Gabe remained silent while the others talked, looking at the floor. Every so often, he glanced at Eleyna, too physically and emotionally drained by recent events to take any action, but taking strength from her comforting presence.


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Looking once again to Lorenzo, she replied, "Oh, hey Zo.  Been awhile."  Her smile changed, her previous compassion replaced with more of a general friendliness.




"I'll say," Lorenzo said with a smile, "you've been a tough one to keep up with . . ."

While he spoke, Lorenzo glanced into the coach's office to make certain nothing was going on there . . . and that no one else was listening in.



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "I'm sort of talking with Gabe here...  we're kind of in the middle of something...  can you give us just a second?"




"Hey, no problem," Lorenzo replied. "Offer still stands . . . I know more ways out of this place than just about anyone . . . " _'except for Kyle, maybe'_ Lorenzo finished with a thought.

Lorenzo noticed Gabe slinking behind Eleyna and Eleyna's protective attitude . . . it was good to see her as something other than sullen.  Lorenzo took a couple of steps back to give them some space, and looked into and through the coach's office.


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Hey, no problem," Lorenzo replied. "Offer still stands . . . I know more ways out of this place than just about anyone . . . " 'except for Kyle, maybe' Lorenzo finished with a thought.




After Lorenzo had moved away a bit, Eleyna turned back to Gabe.  Compassion showing in her eyes, she lowered her voice, "Gabe, we need to get out of here soon.  I'm cool with Zo tagging if you are, but you gotta tell me.  I don't know who you can, or even want to trust with this.  Whatever we do though, we need to do it soon, 'cuz I don't know when the gen-scan is gonna start..."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> After Lorenzo had moved away a bit, Eleyna turned back to Gabe.  Compassion showing in her eyes, she lowered her voice, "Gabe, we need to get out of here soon.  I'm cool with Zo tagging if you are, but you gotta tell me.  I don't know who you can, or even want to trust with this.  Whatever we do though, we need to do it soon, 'cuz I don't know when the gen-scan is gonna start..."




Looking up with fearful eyes, Gabe stammered,

"I...Lorenzo's cool, but...I...I can't.."

With a deep breath, Gabe started again, taking reassurance from Eleyna's obvious compassion.

"No-one else. I..I just can't take more people now. I need to get away from here...but I don't know where to go."

Gabe sighed again and rubbed his face, sagging with fatigue.

"I...I'm just so tired and...and scared...and I can't think. Eleyna...all I know is, I don't want to be here. I don't care where we go..so long as it's away. No-one...no-one else knows about..about me being a...about what I am." 

Gabe's voice wavered on the last words, and he shivered. It seemed he still couldn't say the word, couldn't totally admit to himself what he was. A mutant. His hand twitched, as he seemed about to reach out for Eleyna's hand again, but something made him arrest the movement. His darting eyes fixed on Eleyna's again.

"I...whatever you decide...it's OK. Just...just..." 

_'Just stay with me. Don't walk away, don't leave me to deal with this alone..'_

Gabe left his words unfinished, though his eyes told the tale. It looked like he was exhausted, only Eleyna's presence keeping him from collapsing.


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I...whatever you decide...it's OK. Just...just..."
> 
> Gabe left his words unfinished, though his eyes told the tale. It looked like he was exhausted, only Eleyna's presence keeping him from collapsing.




_Poor Gabe...  I don't even know what I'd do if I had to deal with this..._  It was like his whole life was closing in on him.  She couldn't even imagine how he felt, and she did her best to make sure he didn't feel alone.

"Hey...  Gabe...  god, Gabe, it's okay!  I'm...  listen, I'm not gonna leave you alone with this.  I'll get you out of here..  We'll... I dunno...  we'll go... wherever it is, I'll go with you.  You don't have to do this alone.  Okay?  It'll be alright!  Everything's gonna be alright!"

It didn't matter to her that they would be leaving school.  All she had today was a stupid psych exam.  It's not like she couldn't make the damn thing up.  And, to be honest, her performance hadn't been stellar as of late anyways.  _How's another 'C' gonna hurt my 'C' average?_  She couldn't just leave Gabe like this.  He was a good guy and this was obviously crushing him.  

_Now, what to do about Zo?_  Eleyna thought for a moment, and then she tapped Gabe's arm.  "Hold on a sec," she said.  Walking up to Lorenzo to explain, she realized she didn't really want to lie to him.  But this was huge, and it wasn't his concern anyway, unless Gabe made it so.  She certainly didn't want people up in her business.  No, Lorenzo was alright, but she couldn't just open this up to the public without Gabe's permission.  She bent the truth, "Zo, look, I'm sorry, but I gotta get Gabe out of here.  He's seriously stressing, and he just needs to settle down.  To talk, y'know?  I can call you later on your cell when things blow over.  Okay?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> _Poor Gabe...  I don't even know what I'd do if I had to deal with this..._  It was like his whole life was closing in on him.  She couldn't even imagine how he felt, and she did her best to make sure he didn't feel alone.
> 
> "Hey...  Gabe...  god, Gabe, it's okay!  I'm...  listen, I'm not gonna leave you alone with this.  I'll get you out of here..  We'll... I dunno...  we'll go... wherever it is, I'll go with you.  You don't have to do this alone.  Okay?  It'll be alright!  Everything's gonna be alright!"
> 
> It didn't matter to her that they would be leaving school.  All she had today was a stupid psych exam.  It's not like she couldn't make the damn thing up.  And, to be honest, her performance hadn't been stellar as of late anyways.  _How's another 'C' gonna hurt my 'C' average?_  She couldn't just leave Gabe like this.  He was a good guy and this was obviously crushing him.




At Eleyna's words, a look of warmth and appreciation appeared on Gabe's face, almost dislodging the strain and fear. Gabe spoke, keeping his voice low so that Lorenzo didn't overhear.

"Eleyna...thank you. I...you're a really good person, Eleyna. A good...friend." 

Gabe hesitated a little over the last word, as if he wasn't sure how it'd be received, and looked anxious for a moment. 

"Is..is it okay? I..I mean, the..the skipping school, the wandering around with a..with me?"

It looked like Gabe was about to say more, but then his eyes flicked over to Lorenzo and he subsided, obviously holding something back.



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> _Now, what to do about Zo?_  Eleyna thought for a moment, and then she tapped Gabe's arm.  "Hold on a sec," she said.  Walking up to Lorenzo to explain, she realized she didn't really want to lie to him.  But this was huge, and it wasn't his concern anyway, unless Gabe made it so.  She certainly didn't want people up in her business.  No, Lorenzo was alright, but she couldn't just open this up to the public without Gabe's permission.  She bent the truth, "Zo, look, I'm sorry, but I gotta get Gabe out of here.  He's seriously stressing, and he just needs to settle down.  To talk, y'know?  I can call you later on your cell when things blow over.  Okay?"




Gabe nodded quietly at Eleyna's words, obviously willing to just go along with her decisions. _'It'll all be okay. Eleyna said so, and I believe her. I just need to get away from here..but is it going to be okay for her?'_ 

As she walked over to Lorenzo, Gabe slumped against the wall, trying to recover some of his energy by the false sense of relaxation it provided. His eyes, tired but appreciative, watched Eleyna all the while. In his mind, he completed his early hesitant words.
_'I don't know what I can do...what if I accidentally hurt you somehow?'_ Gabe's brow furrowed in worry at the thought.
_'I don't want to hurt anyone. Especially not Eleyna. Hang on..especially? Where'd that come from?' _ Gabe's frown persisted, trying to settle his emotional state into something he could understand..with no real luck.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 15, 2004)

*Attention everyone*

Shortly after the bell sounded the loud speaker came to life with the morning announcements.

"Good morning faculty and students.  Before we get into the daily announcements there is a special event that you need to be made aware of.  The annual Medical-Scanning Process will be taking place today.  It seems that Whitmyer High has never, once been afflicted by anything dealing with the MedScan process.  This has intrigued the agencies involved in their research.  So as you attend gym class or are instructed by your teachers, you will be scanned by high tech medlab gear that will determine any less than common illness or diseases.  I am sure this will prove to be a great day for all of us."


----------



## Kangaxx (May 15, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

As he hears the announcement, Corey visibly pales.  _Medscan?  The genscan?  I thought that was in the spring.  But it's ok, I'm fine, I'm not a genefreak.  Am I?  It only happened once!..  What if they came here because Dennis ratted me?  Oh crap crap crap crap crap what am I going to do crap crap crap gotta get out of here crap crap crap..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2004)

*Kyle Graham, HP: 2/2*

_Med scan? Yeah.. right.. you need all that for a general health examination. DOUBTFUL. Kyle me boy, time ta get yer mutant ass out of here._ Kyle thinks to himself as he tosses the idea of tapping the school network and moves directly to what he kindly thinks of has 'Gettin da hell outa dodge' part of his plan. Moving quickly he heads all the way back to where he came on campus, checking carefully for observers as he starts planning to ditch any of them

(ooc: any sort of cover, forested lots next door, ect.. will be used in Mr. Graham's attempts to leave.)


----------



## Nuke261 (May 15, 2004)

*School Hallway:*
Andrew was making promises to Catherine but his mind was on his talk with the Coach.  "You know I want to see that new Eric Stanford film so bad, Andy.  Can we go do that?  Just for one night can we have a real date with no team and no game?  I would really love it."  Before Andrew Ward could answer, the morning announcements began.  He looked around the halls to see the mixed reactions the med scan news had generated.  This was going to prove to be an interesting day al right.  And it was taking place in the gym.  Coach Shelton always seemed uptight when these things came around, this sure wouldn't help the team any.

*Gymnasium:*
As the students stood there awestruck, the news from the morning announcements seemed to rattle them even more.  The crew working on the equipment did not hesitate, simply continued to attach some kind of reclined chairs to the main cylinder.  This thing was looking monstrous.

Jennifer Allen hesitated to hear the morning announcements.  A stray thought quickly darted through her mind wondering if her new abilities could register on a medical scanner.  

Corey Vinyard began scanning the room for any sign of Dennis laughing at him from the Principal's side.  No one would go through this much trouble just to get to him, would they?

Kyle made his way out of the gym during the announcements.  He has decided a government run health check is not the place for a young mutant.  He made his way out of the building, undetected, and decided his best way off school property was across the back student parking lot.

Sammy Donaldson was a bit shocked by the news.  His first reaction was to look for Kyle who seemed to have disappeared.  He looked over the other kids who still appeared stunned, except for Jennifer.


*Outside the Coach's Office:*
Lorenzo watched Coach Shelton become very obviously tense at the broadcast of morning announcements.  Kind of strange since that guy had a habit of letting almost anything roll off his back.  He also noticed the coach take a hand full of files and lock them in his desk before saluting the American flag hanging on his wall.  He then grabbed his clipboard and roster and walked into the hall.  Coach Shelton closed his door behind him and looked up to see Lorenzo, Gabe and Eleyna.  He just stood there looking at them for a moment.  Lorenzo could have sworn he was about to cry.  He had never imagined Shelton could look that sad.  "Don't you kids have someplace to be.  Not exactly the right day to be making yourselves noticed, is it."  And then he walked into the gym.


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

Coach Shelton said:
			
		

> He just stood there looking at them for a moment.  Lorenzo could have sworn he was about to cry.  He had never imagined Shelton could look that sad.  "Don't you kids have someplace to be.  Not exactly the right day to be making yourselves noticed, is it."  And then he walked into the gym.




"No sir, coach," Lorenzo replied with respect.  He had always liked coach, though he had turned down the opportunity to play on the team when it was given - it was just too much responsibility.  Coach Shelton seemed to understand and let it go at that - he didn't get pushy and threaten, and Lorenzo respected him for that.

Feds were bad news, med scans or no med scans.  Lorenzo wasn't afraid of the scans, he felt healthy.  But this was definitely turning into a good day to skip - and the excuse that he was helping with the scans and stuff might make the perfect excuse . . . for tomorrow that was.  He just would lie low and ditch . . . using the excuse for tomorrow.

Lorenzo turned to Eleyna and Gabe, smiled and offered a final, "Monte Carlo express now departing at the school parking lot gate . . ."

Ditching school was fun and all . . . but it was much more fun if someone was with you.  _'Wonder what Stephanie's up to . . . maybe I can call the school and pretend to be her dad. . . . Dead grandma . . . that might work,'_Lorenzo thought.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

Hearing the speach, he makes a face that said 'not more trouble!'. 

"As I said, today, I'll have many things to fix if I don't want to pass a bad week with the coach and the team. And with the gym taken for that MedScan, the coach will be even harder to talk to. He hates that when someone take his gym. I'll double my effort today to fix all, so tomorrow, I will be able to pass the day and night with you. What you think of it. Give me the day to make what I need to do, and I'll pass 24h hours with you, at your orders. I'll even pay the movie, and the supper."

_Oops, shouldn't told that, she will ask to go to a five star restaurant now... Bah! too late now, and it is the least I can do for what she must support._


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Allready on her way out to get some breakfast Jen barely manages not to stumble then the news come. But keepingher act together is her specialty and she goes on. Despite all that she doesn't worry overmutch. Afterall, no one ever asks her why she wants to go somethere.

Hopefully she can make her way out of the gym without a fuss.

"Tamara, Meg? Let's go, that test won't help our grades in any way. Any of you know who's new car that is down there?"

Maybe a screen of the usuall loyal cheerleader followers will make her exit not too obvious.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 16, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey will calm down a little as he notices that most of the students were unnerved by the announcement. 

_They couldn't possibly be here just for me.  They would have called me to the principal's office or something.  But there's no way they're putting me in that machine.  Kyle just waltzed out!  Can it really be that easy?_


			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Tamara, Meg? Let's go, that test won't help our grades in any way. Any of you know who's new car that is down there?"
> 
> Maybe a screen of the usuall loyal cheerleader followers will make her exit not too obvious.




_And now Jennifer's about to go too.  Maybe I can just follow them._

As the cheerleaders start to leave, Corey will fall in behind them and follow them out of the gym, hoping his usual unobtrusiveness pays off.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 16, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*




> "Hi there Sammy. I have no idea what that's about but it looks like gym is cancelled to me."



 


As Sammy and the others watched Jennifer walk away he was not so unimpressed with her legs as he was with her answer. "Maybe some women ya' just can't talk to." he said aloud. Turning his attention back to the group. "I'll see you guys later, I'm gonna try to find something out about this
thing they're putting up in the gym." Sammy then a justed his book bag and gave a simple hand gesture for good bye and left the gym. 

"I wonder why a team of people all dressed uniformly are rushing to construct a large machine type deal in our gym?" spoke aloud. While at the same time running ways to get the scoop of the situation in his head. Think, think, think, what’s the easiest why to get the what’s and whys of this. Who would know anything? Well, I guess the easiest thing to do would be to ask on of these jump suit guys. Who would spend the morning building something if they didn't know what it was?

After Sammy had given it a couple of minutes he decided to question the closest man working, without trying to draw anymore attention to himself after the whole "Agent Smith joke." He was about 5 feet from him. Sam had stood there working up the tenacity to question the worker.

What’s the worse that could happen, he could tell me to buzz off, right?


----------



## Unicron818 (May 16, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Announcement distorts the air of the gen-scan news.

_Well that announcement answered my question didn't it. No need to go bothering the help now, huh._

_Med-Scan? Just another way of saying Gen-Scan? Kinda out of season for those, huh? Oh, well I'm gain if it gets us out of classes! I can't possibly miss any more school. Everyone would just have a freakin' cow if I failed cause of attendance._

Sammy turns and heads for Theory room 4 for Psyc. Class. _I hope this scan happens soon, I totally didn't study for that Psyc. Test. That would save my butt big time!_

While in thought Sammy realized he was watching his class walk in the direction of the Gym; were he just came from. Except Eleyna who seemed preoccupied with getting out, taking the opposite direction. Huh, Sammy's mind flickering back to prior thoughts _You've gotta be kidding me, what a lucky freakin' break, no test!_
Gleefully, Sammy turns yet again. This time with a more chipper twist then before, smiling to himself at the amount of luck he has had this morning. Catching Kyle right off the bat and giving him his stuff. The gym being used for a gen-scan, which got him out of  gym class, and know getting the scan during a class with a test he didn't study for!
_I gotta buy a lottery ticket today_,  thought Sammy. 

As the class shuffled like sheep into a single file line through the gym doors, 
battling a lite breeze to cross from hallway to gymnasium. Into a long and winding line spanning across the outskirt walls. Down the bleacher line, across the back wall, and turning back to form a huge horseshoe out the door into the hallway. Sammy know he would have to occupy his time since he was a little behind half the line. Luckily, he had remembered he went to the comic book store yesterday afternoon and had not 
had a chance to read the rest of his 'pull.'

Contently, Sammy settled into his space in line behind Sarah Shift, a sophomore with issues, a gothic type chick who had a passion for cutting her forearms across ways. Nothing deep, just all a bunch of superficial wounds to show off her depression and rebel against the machine of the world type stuff. He's never talked to her; just know her by her wounds. He also had no plans to talk to her while he's in line.
Which would probably hurt his head talking with her due to all the drugs 
she’s probably on. Sammy's attention quickly returns to his issue # 11 of Teen Titans. Removing the book from the plastic bag and placing it back in his book bag. "I really need to find a new comic book store, this book should have boards in em', savages!” gripped Sammy in disgust at the improper protocol of the store. 

Some time passed, Sammy is through about half his book, the line moving at the pace of a snail. Sammy couldn't of course let himself be taken totally away by his comic due to having to stop, pick up his book bag, shuffle a couple of feet, place the book bag down, and continue the process over and over again. Meanwhile, the so attractive Sarah Shift, who had remained in front of him the entire time, began to feel the agony of boredom setting it. So, what did Sammy have to put up with during the time of boredom for her, yup, you guessed it. Sarah removed a small nail file from her pocket and began slowly making long horizontal cuts along her forearms. Sammy, who now just has to put the book away for fear of flying skin or blood or getting whatever on it. _Great, just great, like the absence of deodorant from the lovely Ms. Shift wasn't bad enough? I have to watch this crap![/I__] Sammy rocking back and forth now tries to count just how many people he has before he can get his scan and get away from Psycho Sarah. Too many to finish counting, damn it!

If he leaves now he can still have most of the day to do what he wants. Its early and Mcdonalds is still serving breakfast. Its not like anyone is going to notice me slip out the door with a line this long. Sammy descretly picks up his book bag and makes an unnoticed exit. While leaving sammy observed that it seemed like alot of people were on edge about this scan. Weird.

Maybe its not to late to meet up with that whole coffee invite...._


----------



## Nuke261 (May 17, 2004)

Eleyna was startled by Coach Shelton's words.  They did prompt her to take action even quicker.  "Sorry, Zo.  Just realized me and Gabe have some personal stuff we gotta fix, ya know.  But maybe we can catch you later at the mall or something."  With that Eleyna turned and whispered to Gabe, "We gotta go.  Now.  Come on I'll drive."

Everything in Lorenzo was screaming for him to ditch school but nothing seemed to be making it easy.  He couldn't even find anyone to ditch with.  And the Coach had him curious.  Definitely not his normal behavior.  It was almost like he was trying to hide or protect something.  

Andrew hurried off to class trying to figure out how he was going to afford a movie and dinner at Top's Chalet.  But it was worth it, Catherine was a fantastic girl and really didn't mind that he spent so much time with his buddies.  Now if only there was some way to use this medical scan to help out the team in their day of need.  Andrew suddenly remembered that the guys had told him to head to the Coach's office for study hall and that was hid first class of the day.

Kyle was less than pleased to see there were several teachers roaming the school grounds.  The Principal had arranged for several staff members to do that during assemblies and other school wide functions to cut down on student ditching.

Jennifer and 3 other girls had made it out of the gym without incident but were trying to decide who had drove that could get them out of school for the day.  As Corey made his way after them he heard, "Mr. Vinyard would you be so kind as to bring the school nurse down here for me.  Thanks so much.  And be sure to make it back quickly."  Coach Shelton had his hat pulled down low, which was usually a bad sign however, he seemed like he was in a good enough mood.

Kyle made it out of the gym and down the hall when he spotted his class headed back to the gym.  He fell in with them  but got antsy.  He made it out of the gym, again,  and back out to the parking lot to find Eleyna and Gabe ahead of him.  They were talking and walking slowly and seemed oblivious to the fact that they should not be out in the lot during class.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 17, 2004)

_Well you'd think that it would have taken a LITTLE longer for the teachers to figure out that gap in the school perimeter,_ Kyle mused as he slipped out the gym AGAIN and headed out to the parking lot, concentrating hard on keeping a very familiar 'full body' itch down before it got him shipped out of school and into a camp with lots of sentinels around it.


"Hiya Gabe, Ele.. waz up." Kyle asks with a smile as he walks up, "Doing the skip the scan thing too huh.. no telling what sort of things that darn fed machine might do and while the Chemotherapy look might look good on Gabe-ster here, I doubt it would look right on you babe." smiles winningly at Eleyna. Clearing doing a typical Kyle Graham Ham-act.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 17, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe followed Eleyna out into the parking lot, feeling more tired than he'd ever felt in his life. _'It's strange. This place feels so different now and I was out here less than an hour ago. Am I dreaming this? Am I going to wake up?' _ Gabe glanced behind him nervously, squinting against the sun. _'No-one following us. Well, of course there isn't. What was I expecting, a troop of men in body armour shouting "Halt, mutant!"? Hang on..who's that kid? Well, it probably doesn't matter. '_ Gabe walked a little faster, following Eleyna to her car. Turning, she asked him;

"So..any ideas as to where you want to go yet?"

Gabe thought for a moment, but before he could reply, Kyle walked up to the two of them. A look of discomfort appeared on Gabe's face, and at the remarks about the gen-scan, he visibly flinched. Eleyna shot a look of compassion at him as Kyle's well-meant joking struck him painfully. His eyes told the story; no other people, not here. Eleyna turned back to Kyle.

"Listen, Kyle. Sorry about this, but Gabe's got some personal stuff he needs some help with. But we might see you later or something."

Up close, Gabe does look pale, and has obviously been crying recently.
Eleyna looked serious as she talked, but ended with a friendly smile. She turned away, took Gabe by the arm and guided him towards her car.

Gabe whispered as they walked away

"Thanks, Eleyna. Listen, about where..uh..maybe..the memorial park? It's not near the school..and at this time of day it'll probably be mostly empty..and it's..nice there. With the lake, and..."

Gabe broke off, looking anxiously at Eleyna to see what she thought of his suggestion. However, before she could answer, Gabe spoke again, a frown appearing on his face.

"Eleyna.."

Yet, glancing behind them, obviously remembering Kyle's presence, Gabe trailed off.

"Uh...nothing."

Gabe said nothing else for the brief walk to Eleyna's car, but after they had got in, his frown re-appeared. With a deep sigh, he looked at the girl and spoke.

"Eleyna..helping me..is..is it really alright for you to be doing that? I mean...I..I can do stuff. Maybe..maybe dangerous stuff. And I don't know how to control it. You..you might get hurt."

Gabe's voice cracked on the last word, and he looked away. Still not looking at Eleyna, he continued.

"I..doesn't..doesn't that scare you? Make you afraid? Of..of me? Of what I might do? I mean..god, Eleyna. It..it terrifies me. I..I don't want to hurt anybody...I don't want to hurt you. Not..not when you're being so..so..."

Gabe trailed off, obviously unable to find the words. _'So understanding. So helpful. So...so *you*.'_ He slumped in the passenger seat, his words having taken a lot out of him, fighting back the tears which threatened to resurface.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 17, 2004)

Sammy made it out the door, bag in hand. He had to run, teachers were out
and he DID NOT want to get busted leaving. Especially driving without
a license. Where would he go? As Sam heads to his car, he sees Elenya
Gabe getting in Elenya's car. _Interesting, I didn't know they really hung out. An Item perhaps? At least they had been lucky enough to make it out. Which on second thought, why are they in such a rush anyway? They must really want out. Makes me think a certain couple has a mutant or two in it? Maybe, Maybe not._Not that he had anything against mutants. Sammy thought most of them were pretty lucky to have special powers. Although the laws were agianst them, which made him cheer them on even more. 
Tossing his bag into the back seat of his new gun metal gray Chevy 
Trailblazer, pulling himself into the drivers seat with the help of the
steerling wheel. He made it, now if he just had a destination. Sammy
sat in his car, still outside the school, thinking were to go. The mall? The computer store? Maybe hit the coffee shop then, figure out something to do from there. Sammy pulls the keys from his pocket and sat there for a second, making sure he wanted to put up with the lectures from his parents and coach before leaving school property.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

_What is this, the rock?"_
Even Jen starts to feel slightly worried then she sees the teachers from the window. Slipping away through that won't be that easy. But then at least it's more excitment than she usualy gets on a monday morning.

The parking lot suddenly seems like a very likely place for another teacher to sit and watch. It ain't a challenge to find someone to drive the four of them but somehow her diversion just lost its usefullness. There is no way eve this small crowd can slip away now.
Even though she's sorry cause some coffee with friends would have been nice Jen slightly brushes her stomach, looks reasonable suffering and excuses herself from the others.

"Sorry girls I'll catch up with you in a moment.

With a soft smile she looks into the direction of the , now out of sight, restroom they just passed and lets herself fall back. Seeing coach Shelton just gave her an idea. There is at least one place without a teacher now. 
If she can make it into the coachs office she can easily jump out of the window and be over the fence within seconds.
_And there they asked why I took that climbing class. 
Sorry friends, I guess they'll catch you then you try to leave but then all you have to loose is a break... ._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 17, 2004)

*Kyle Graham HP: 2/2*

Kyle watched as Gabe and Elayna walked off. "Well, hell." he mutters to himself. "so much for mellowing out Super-lete and Ms. Stress." he says with a shake of his head as he steps faster for getting off campus. Time to head to get out of dodge.

Moving quickly, Kyle beelines for the covered lot off of campus, considering if he should use his own powers to change once out of view of the campus.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo was having a bad day.  Chris had a new car but wouldn’t take it for a spin.  Gabe was in trouble . . . or Eleyna was in trouble and Lorenzo was told to butt out.  The brain scanners were here making everyone nervous.  The coach, a man he respected, seemed on the verge of a nervous breakdown.

_‘Screw you guys,’_ Lorenzo thought, _‘I’m going home.’_

Lorenzo grabbed his duffel bag, and jogged out of the school, using tried and true routes to the school parking lot.  He looked around to see if anyone had a similar idea, he would just offer them a ride.  Otherwise, he was out of here.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo was having a bad day.  Chris had a new car but wouldn’t take it for a spin.  Gabe was in trouble . . . or Eleyna was in trouble and Lorenzo was told to butt out.  The brain scanners were here making everyone nervous.  The coach, a man he respected, seemed on the verge of a nervous breakdown.
> 
> _‘Screw you guys,’_ Lorenzo thought, _‘I’m going home.’_
> 
> Lorenzo grabbed his duffel bag, and jogged out of the school, using tried and true routes to the school parking lot.  He looked around to see if anyone had a similar idea, he would just offer them a ride.  Otherwise, he was out of here.




[oog: just ignore this post if Lorenzo wasn't in the choachs office before, confusing stuff sometimes]

_Bumping into other people seems to get a habbit today, I really have to work on that._
She looks up, hoping she didn't get busted by a teacher but instead realizes she hit Lorenzo then she turned around the corner. 
Lorenzo, alone, with his duffleback, not in his class. It takes her about a quarter second to put the facts together.

"Hey there big fella. Mind giving me a ride?"

She smiles at him (and her luck) but despite that she does appear just a bit stressed or maybe even firghtened. Considering who she is even that small hint of worry is as spectacular as a rainstorm in the sahara.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 17, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Jennifer and 3 other girls had made it out of the gym without incident but were trying to decide who had drove that could get them out of school for the day.  As Corey made his way after them he heard, "Mr. Vinyard would you be so kind as to bring the school nurse down here for me.  Thanks so much.  And be sure to make it back quickly."  Coach Shelton had his hat pulled down low, which was usually a bad sign however, he seemed like he was in a good enough mood.




Corey doesn't even react to Coach Shelton until he gets out of the gym.

_Get the nurse?  I don't think so.  At least he didn't ask me where I was going... I wonder why he didn't?  Eh, worry about it later.  How am I going to get out of here?  I probably know my way around this school better than the teachers, but I can't walk home.  I bet Jennifer knows where she is going.  Maybe I could get her to bring me?   If she even knows my name.. she never notices me in class.  But it's the best chance I've got. _ 

With that decision reached, Corey takes off at a jog to catch up to her in he hallway.  Not expecting her to have doubled back, he almost plows into her (and maybe Lorenzo?) as he comes around the corner of the coaches office.  

Suddenly confronted with the reality of asking for help from one of the prettiest and most popular girls in the school, After nearly running her over for the second time today, (It never even registered to Corey that the first might not have been his fault,) he finds the words catching in his throat, and his face starts turning red.  "Uh, sorry..."  And he stands there like a deer in the headlights, trying to muster up the courage to either keep talking or keep running.


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Andrew hurried off to class trying to figure out how he was going to afford a movie and dinner at Top's Chalet.  But it was worth it, Catherine was a fantastic girl and really didn't mind that he spent so much time with his buddies.  Now if only there was some way to use this medical scan to help out the team in their day of need.  Andrew suddenly remembered that the guys had told him to head to the Coach's office for study hall and that was hid first class of the day.




Walking in the corridor, Andrew think of his day.

_Now, I have 2 things to think. First, the Coach. I must calm him down about the game. Maybe I can try to pass his frustration on the medical scan that take his gym... I have a feeling that will be not an easy one. Well, I'll take his pulse, maybe something brigther will come to my mind in time.

Second, I need to find a bit more money. If I am successfull with the first, I am sure I could borrow fifty box to Bobby or Jack, maybe twenty-five ot each. Anyway, they will have there money back, I'll just have not to buy my sports magazine this month... and next month... maybe three. Well, three if I buy the football magazine... I'll have to calculate that later. I hate my low budget, I'll have to talk about that to father... again. Hope it will chnage for once._


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2004)

*Andrew Ward*

As Andrew made his way towards the gym he noticed that quite a few kids seemed to be sneaking out.  Probably normal for an assembly or something like that, but the Principal had just announced that all students would spend some time getting scanned in the gym today.  And now it looked like half the current gym class was skipping!  Coach Shelton had to be out of his mind to let this happen.  This was not normal behavior.  

Andrew was surprised to see the gigantic mechanical construct in the gym.  He had been med scanned before, but this thing was unreal and way larger than what they normally used.  The kids that were still in the gym were huddled in a corner, must be their first time.   And a line of underclassmen was entering from the other side of the room.  Coach Shelton walked in at this time from the back door near his office.  He had his clipboard in hand which meant he hadn't taken roll call yet.  As the Coach got closer he saw his class size was about half and slowly started shaking his head.  As he looked up to see Andrew walking towards him, his entire posture seemed to relax, the tension in his face disappearing.

"Mr. Ward, come to try and smooth things over this morning?  Looks like you won't have to worry about that too much.  Actually I am going to have to cancel practice tonight after all of this mess."  He gestured back at the med scan equipment.  "Soon as I'm done with head count I have to explain this thing to the kids.  Hey, isn't today your half day?  Yeah, I thought you said you were taking Catherine to the mall after lunch for some quiet time."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2004)

*Student Parking Lot*

Eleyna started her car and just sat for a minute to let Gabe settle down.  She didn't need him to freak out while they were in the middle of town.  She really hadn't thought about getting hurt by his powers.  _Powers, how strange that this guy I have known for so long now has powers.  I should be scared of him but I'm more scarred for him.  I've got to find some way to help him, but who do I go to!  What can we do!_

"Gabe, listen.  We'll go to the park like you said.  It should be quiet and we can talk and think.  I really need you to try and relax.  We don't know what you can do and we don't want to cause a scene, you know."  Strange how all of a sudden all of her own problems seemed so much less important.  Actually, she did not hurt quite as bad, must have been the distraction.  It really was good to be able to be with friends again, if it only it was for good reasons.  

As she got ready to pull away she saw someone coming towards them and was relieved to see it was just another kid.  Actually, it was that same kid that shoved her on her way into school.  She watched him get into his truck, _how does a kid that young have such a nice truck,_ and gave him a dirty look as he sat there getting ready to pull out.  

Kyle poked his head around the corner to see students all over the parking lot!  It looked like the half hour before school, not the half an hour into school!  Looked like everyone was skipping today, how totally cool!  He even thought he saw Zo and Jennifer Allen walking out across the lot.  He could guess what they would be doing today!  Or maybe not, wasn't that that Corey Vinyard kid tagging along after them.  May as well have hot wired a school bus and filled it up at this rate.   Kyle walked across the lot, a little more confident that he was not about to get caught.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds*

Lorenzo looked around one final time at the hallway . . . even Chris and Zack had run off to class.  He started down the hall, intent on slipping out unseen when . . . 



			
				Jennifer Allen said:
			
		

> "Hey there big fella. Mind giving me a ride?"




Lorenzo about jumped when he heard a voice . . . and a little squeek might have slipped out as well.  But he recovered quickly and motioned for Jennifer to hurry up with a wave from his hand.

"As a matter of fact the Reynold's express does indeed have a seat remaining," Lorenzo replied once she got closer.  "Stick close, we don't want those in charge figuring we went anywhere until after we've left."

With that said, Lorenzo walked out to the parking lot, avoiding the sight lines from the windows of the school and headed for his old black Monte Carlo.  

"Where you want to head today?" Lorenzo asked.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 18, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Eleyna started her car and just sat for a minute to let Gabe settle down.  She didn't need him to freak out while they were in the middle of town.  She really hadn't thought about getting hurt by his powers.  _Powers, how strange that this guy I have known for so long now has powers.  I should be scared of him but I'm more scared for him.  I've got to find some way to help him, but who do I go to?  What can we do?_
> 
> "Gabe, listen.  We'll go to the park like you said.  It should be quiet and we can talk and think.  I really need you to try and relax.  We don't know what you can do and we don't want to cause a scene, you know."  Strange how all of a sudden all of her own problems seemed so much less important.  Actually, she did not hurt quite as bad, must have been the distraction.  It really was good to be able to be with friends again, if it only it was for good reasons.
> 
> As she got ready to pull away she saw someone coming towards them and was relieved to see it was just another kid.  Actually, it was that same kid that shoved her on her way into school.  She watched him get into his truck, _how does a kid that young have such a nice truck,_ and gave him a dirty look as he sat there getting ready to pull out.




Gabe sat in the passenger seat for a minute or two as he wiped away the few tears which had crept out and took deep breaths to try and recover himself. He relaxed a little as Eleyna talked. _ 'She's right. I need to try and calm down. Still, easier said than done! I mean, I'm a m...Gabe, focus, okay? Deep breaths.' _ 

"You're right. I'm sorry. It's just...it's hard."

Gabe closed his eyes and breathed in and out a few times. His hand clutched his pendant as he did so. _'Come on Gabe, get it together! What would Dad think if he saw you now? He raised you to be strong, to face your problems and deal with them! Sitting around crying about it isn't going to help anyone, least of all you!' _ Gabe's brow furrowed as he seemed to come to some decision in the depths of his pseudo-meditation. When he opened his eyes again, he looked a little better; the fear was still there, but he seemed to have it under control. His voice sounded more controlled as well, more confident than before; in fact, more confidant than most people were used to Gabe sounding. His hand still held his pendant tightly, his thumb stroking the raised edges of the Chinese character etched upon it.

"Alright. The memorial park. We can talk there. No gen-scans, no trouble, just a couple of students."

Gabe smiled a weak smile at Eleyna. When he spoke again, it was more like the old Gabe, before the troubles of the morning.

"Um...If that's okay with you, I think I'd like that."

With that, Gabe put his head back and closed his eyes. The strain of recent event was evident in the drawn lines of his face, and sitting there he looked worn out. Gabe settled back in the car seat, letting Eleyna deal with the driving while he almost inadvertantly slipped into a light doze, feeling the toll that lack of sleep, strong emotions and stress had taken on him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 18, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kyle poked his head around the corner to see students all over the parking lot! It looked like the half hour before school, not the half an hour into school! Looked like everyone was skipping today, how totally cool! He even thought he saw Zo and Jennifer Allen walking out across the lot. He could guess what they would be doing today! Or maybe not, wasn't that that Corey Vinyard kid tagging along after them. May as well have hot wired a school bus and filled it up at this rate. Kyle walked across the lot, a little more confident that he was not about to get caught.



Kyle slips over the parking lot, trying to get Zo and Jennifer's attention as they pull out. "Hey guys.. don't suppose the school goof can hitch a ride?"


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

*Student Parking Lot * 



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle slips over the parking lot, trying to get Zo and Jennifer's attention as they pull out. "Hey guys.. don't suppose the school goof can hitch a ride?"




"Hey, Kyle, what's up, man?" Lorenzo said, then looked around to make certain he wasn't drawing too much attention to them.

Lorenzo looked to Jennifer for approval before saying anything, shrugging his shoulders to say that he didn't care.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Student Parking Lot *
> 
> "Hey, Kyle, what's up, man?" Lorenzo said, then looked around to make certain he wasn't drawing too much attention to them.
> 
> Lorenzo looked to Jennifer for approval before saying anything, shrugging his shoulders to say that he didn't care.



Kyle smiles sheepishly. "Think coach caught onto my impromptu edit of his impeding film expose of the team's slaughter this weekend. So, I figured that I'd..well edit it. I got a strong hint that it was time for me to leave..never thought coach would tell me to bail." shurgs. "But he did.. hiya.. Jenn.." trails off sheepishly smiling.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

*Andrew Ward, HP:2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Mr. Ward, come to try and smooth things over this morning?  Looks like you won't have to worry about that too much.  Actually I am going to have to cancel practice tonight after all of this mess."  He gestured back at the med scan equipment.  "Soon as I'm done with head count I have to explain this thing to the kids.  Hey, isn't today your half day?  Yeah, I thought you said you were taking Catherine to the mall after lunch for some quiet time."




_What happening... he isn't in his normal state. Half-day?_

"Hmm, sir, are you all r... I mean." he fell silent for a moment

_He want me to go away? He don't want me to pass the med-test or what? Wait a second..._

"Yeah... it is my half-day, but I have a little problem. I know it is unusual to ask that to the coach, but... as the practice is cancel tonigth, I suppose there will be one tommorow night, and I said to Catherine that we would go to a restaurant and a movie tommorow... I must now do it tonight and I won't have the money needed... I know, I shouldn't ask you, but I would like to have fifty box. I would pay it back this week for sure.

And for tommorow, I have a suggestion for the practice. I know those sessions of looking the recorded bad plays are a good way to improve, but with last game, we won't be able to finish. I suggest to look at a quater at a time and then practice on the field what have gone wrong. And like that, Bobby will not sleep right in your face."


----------



## Kangaxx (May 19, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

As Jennifer and Lorenzo turn and leave without even acknowledging him, the embarassment on Corey's face turns into shock.  _I practically ran them over, they must have seen me._ He thinks as he follows them towards the parking lot.  _I'm used to not being noticed, but it's not like I blend in with the wall._ 

When he reaches the parking lot, he sees them talking to Kyle Graham and stops.  _Who am I kidding?  We just need Andrew Ward out here and it'll be the who's who of Whitmyer High School.  They don't want to hang out with me._  He pauses, lost in thought for a moment.  _Maybe I'm just being paranoid.  Maybe that huge machine is just looking for the flu.  Maybe I'm the tooth fairy.  And it was pretty strange how coach sent me off earlier.  Could he have been letting me go?  But I really want to know what those machines are.  Maybe... I can find out.  It's not like I have anything else to do.  I bet I could climb into the window of the gym bathroom and watch from the entrance to the locker room.  Nobody will be going there today.  Hmm... and maybe if I go to my other classes I can get out of this without a call to my parents._

For lack of any other ideas, Corey starts sneaking around to the outside of the gym.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 20, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> For lack of any other ideas, Corey starts sneaking around to the outside of the gym.




While Sammy had been sitting in his SUV pondering where to go, he noticed Corey creeping around the outside of gym. It didn't look like he was trying very hard to leave. 

 _Didn't he hear the announcment about the scans?
If he's trying to sneak back in he'll get caught and be stuck in that long ass boring line. Maybe even stuck behind someone worse than who I was stuck behind; and I'm not wishing that on anyone. Or maybe he's just waiting for his ride to come out...? I should go see whats up, maybe I can give him a lift and we can figure out somethin' to do in this boring town._

Sammy gives it a second thought, _If I go over there and we both get busted, I'm gonna be P.O'ed!! _  

At the risk of getting caught Sammy unbuckles his seatbealt, turns off the motor and exits the vehicle. *jogging at a good pace to speed things up* 
As he's jogging he notices abunch of people leaving like it was senior skip day or something. Glancing over to see Eleyna and Gabe sitting in her car, and a pack of usuals all grouped talking in the parking lot, together like they aren't gonna get caught if a member of the faculty walks out.

Sammy reaches Corey. "Dude, what are you doin'? Sneakin' around like that it's gonna get you so busted. You waiting on a ride, or you need one? Cause I was just gettin' ready to jet if you want a lift. Only problem is I have no idea what to do or where to go."


----------



## Radiant (May 21, 2004)

*Jeniffer Allen*

"Fancy name for that sad excuse for a car you call your own."

She gives him a wide and disarming smile as she matches his speed to walk beside him. This day is getting better and better.

"Hey your the one with the wheels and I chose last..."

Her bump into Corey interupts her right then she raises an eyebrow in slight agitation.
_What is this? Bump day?_
Normally Corey belongs to those people who carry themself in that certain way that makes them pass under her notice but did he just speak to her? 
_Damn, what is his name again? Oh yeah, Corry or something._
She watches him turn red like light for a few moments, feeling slightly bad for letting him suffer like that but finding it much too entertainning to interupt.
Before the guy catches himself or she finally breaks the moment he is allready gone again.

"What was that all about?"

She allready forgot the whole incident before they turn the next corner.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hey, Kyle, what's up, man?" Lorenzo said, then looked around to make certain he wasn't drawing too much attention to them.
> 
> Lorenzo looked to Jennifer for approval before saying anything, shrugging his shoulders to say that he didn't care.




She matches his shrug but nods slightly to tell him there's no problem for her.



> Kyle smiles sheepishly. "Think coach caught onto my impromptu edit of his impeding film expose of the team's slaughter this weekend. So, I figured that I'd..well edit it. I got a strong hint that it was time for me to leave..never thought coach would tell me to bail." shurgs. "But he did.. hiya.. Jenn.." trails off sheepishly smiling




Lorenzo can see Jens eyes rolling up as she regrets her decision only seconds later. That bragging about what she considers "geek skills" just reminded her that Kyle didn't get the title school goof for nothing. So she's either in for some really stupid pranks or tales about old ones. With four or more people Kyle is pretty much okay and you can redirect him to someone else if it gets too much but with three it gets exhausting.

And even more importantly she is worrying a lot about the attention they are drawing and her eyes are wandering between the doors and the car in an increasing frequency. Today is not the day to get busted.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 21, 2004)

*Kyle Graham HP: 2/2*

Kyle is suprisingly quiet, given his past performances, as he slips into the car and puts on a casual air of indifference as he humms lightly all the while looking back the way he came. Quite strange for the boy who wired up three bullies lockers and stood casually by as all three were covered in showers of flour and food coloring without a hint that he had anything to do with it. 

Quite noticable is the fact that he won't even look at Jennifer, and gone is a lot of his old flirting/joking that he does with the girls in the school (if Jennifer thinks about it, he's not joked or flirted with her for several weeks now) and if anything seems quite tense around her.

Kyle closes his eyes at one point and tries to take a deep focusing breath to relax and keep things locked down before he slips up and lets things get out of hand. As he does so, an almost familar buzz fills his head and he glances around, trying to find where it's coming from. A side glance to Jennifer and Lorenzo line up with the 'vibe' he's getting.

_No way.. like it's not enough being a shapeshifting freak.. but to be one who can sense others? Gimme a break.. That's it.. Uncle Chris is going to tell me some things about dad and like.. YeSTERDAY._ Kyle thinks to himself as he tries to 'turn' off the buzz.


----------



## Radiant (May 21, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

She throws herself into the cars seat, allready feeling a lot better.
_Halfway out now._
Kyle seemed awfully quiet around her for a while now and the way he just went silent then he saw her was pretty strange but it isn't as if today is the first time. Plus there is no sense in complaining about such a rare gift.

"Looks like this place will be more or less empty in a few minutes. I never saw so many work up the nerve to skip. By the way, let's get ouf of here before they notice this crowd."


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo eased into the seat of his Monte Carlo, mock sad expression on his face.  "But, Jennifer, this car's a classic . . . ," Lorenzo said trying to be all sad about Jennifer's comment on his car, then broke into a laugh. "Heck, I'm just lucky my parents let me drive."



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Looks like this place will be more or less empty in a few minutes. I never saw so many work up the nerve to skip. By the way, let's get ouf of here before they notice this crowd."




"Your wish is my command . . . ," Lorenzo replied.  "Yeah, it's never fun getting hauled back in." 

Lorenzo made his way out of the parking lot, but not directly.  Instead, he drove on the far side of the lot away from the school, and onto the access lane that lead into the dirt road along the practice fields.  He knew that this road was out of the sight of the school, and lead onto a less conspicuous side street.  From there, they would be home free.

"So, Kyle, you're looking a little wierded out," Lorenzo said, still smiling and happy with himself, "this can't be your first time cutting school, is it?"


----------



## Kangaxx (May 21, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Sammy reaches Corey. "Dude, what are you doin'? Sneakin' around like that it's gonna get you so busted. You waiting on a ride, or you need one? Cause I was just gettin' ready to jet if you want a lift. Only problem is I have no idea what to do or where to go."




"Umm, I was just going to see what's happening in the gym.  I figured if I stay on campus, they might not notice i skipped gym." Corey sighs.  "I don't really know what I'm doing today."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "So, Kyle, you're looking a little wierded out," Lorenzo said, still smiling and happy with himself, "this can't be your first time cutting school, is it?"



"What? Nah, not the first, only reason I don't get in trouble is I keep it under 2 days a month and keep my grades up." Kyle says quietly and looks at the others nervously as he considers what to say. His hands twitch and he tucks them away and takes a breath and resumes looking out the window. "So, why you two ditching, I mean, I'm just the school prankster, so I know why I would. You two.. skipping cause of the genescan or something?" He finishes up calmly as he looks out the window.


OOC: For any who wants to try and notice, his hands started to change shape. (figure being nervous/excited and a bit freaked by the new power kicking in he's pretty much shifting by instinct before stopping it after his hands shifted). Up to Nuke wether it's possible to spot or not.


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo eased into the seat of his Monte Carlo, mock sad expression on his face.  "But, Jennifer, this car's a classic . . . ," Lorenzo said trying to be all sad about Jennifer's comment on his car, then broke into a laugh. "Heck, I'm just lucky my parents let me drive."




"Of course they do, they know your driving me around so your days at least have a purpose."

She joins his laugh and hurries to get seated in the car.




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Your wish is my command . . . ," Lorenzo replied.  "Yeah, it's never fun getting hauled back in."
> 
> Lorenzo made his way out of the parking lot, but not directly.  Instead, he drove on the far side of the lot away from the school, and onto the access lane that lead into the dirt road along the practice fields.  He knew that this road was out of the sight of the school, and lead onto a less conspicuous side street.  From there, they would be home free.




"At last you realize how to properly treat me.

She looks into the rearview mirror and fixes her hair while Lorenzo drives them out.

"How about going to my place. My parents are at work and Ted's in school. We can catch some breakfast and maybe I can even make up my criticism of your car with some coffee."



> "What? Nah, not the first, only reason I don't get in trouble is I keep it under 2 days a month and keep my grades up." Kyle says quietly and looks at the others nervously as he considers what to say. His hands twitch and he tucks them away and takes a breath and resumes looking out the window. "So, why you two ditching, I mean, I'm just the school prankster, so I know why I would. You two.. skipping cause of the genescan or something?" He finishes up calmly as he looks out the window.




Too busy with her hair Jen doesn't notice the chaning hands but she catches Kyle's woried expression,

"Are you allright Kyle? You don't look too well.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "At last you realize how to properly treat me.




“Of course . . . mama Reynolds made certain that I treated women with the respect they deserve,” Lorenzo said, keeping in the good humor.  

"How about going to my place. My parents are at work and Ted's in school. We can catch some breakfast and maybe I can even make up my criticism of your car with some coffee."

“That should work,” Lorenzo said, “You okay with that, Kyle?”  Lorenzo made the adjustment in his thinking and tried to remember the best way to get to Jennifer’s house . . . without going by anyone that may question them.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yeah I could use a cuppa coffee myself." Kyle says quietly as he concetrates on his hands a bit, trying to think of HIS hands. "That is if you don't mind Jennifer?"




"Of course I don't, what will people say if I take that guy...

she pokes Lorenzo's arm

...home alone?"

turning to Kyle she still wonders what makes him so nervous but most likely he just pulled something while still in school and worries about getting the blame. 

"So what did you do? Come on your not exactly the kind of guy who runs around with such an expression every day."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Of course I don't, what will people say if I take that guy...
> 
> she pokes Lorenzo's arm
> 
> ...



"Oh. you mean the gag.. it was kinda tame, I just put in some videos of the cheerleader car wash from last weekend instead of the game. I mean those guys did okay, no reason to rub their noses in it." Kyle rubs the back of his neck with his hand, trying to untense a bit. (and forgetting that they've shifted in shape up to Jennifer if she notices) "I just got this weird sorta feeling today.. quess I ate something bad or something." He adds with a wry smile, finally unwinding a little around Jennifer for the first time in a while (again, up to her if she notices)


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Oh. you mean the gag.. it was kinda tame, I just put in some videos of the cheerleader car wash from last weekend instead of the game. I mean those guys did okay, no reason to rub their noses in it." Kyle rubs the back of his neck with his hand, trying to untense a bit. (and forgetting that they've shifted in shape up to Jennifer if she notices) "I just got this weird sorta feeling today.. quess I ate something bad or something." He adds with a wry smile, finally unwinding a little around Jennifer for the first time in a while (again, up to her if she notices)




"Of course, I knew that one would be around for a while. But hey I was there and I tell ya, they played like crap. And if I ever agree to become a cheerleader then I loose a bet then someone please shoot me."

For her everything is allready back to usuall again. The feds will leave, she's with friends and everything will just be like before. Then she sees Kyle's hands...
Her eyes grow wide as she stares at them and her mouth allready opens to say something. Then she looks between Kyle and Lorenzo, seeing he hasn't noticed it and biting down a surprised comment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Of course, I knew that one would be around for a while. But hey I was there and I tell ya, they played like crap. And if I ever agree to become a cheerleader then I loose a bet then someone please shoot me."
> 
> For her everything is allready back to usuall again. The feds will leave, she's with friends and everything will just be like before. Then she sees Kyle's hands...
> Her eyes grow wide as she stares at them and her mouth allready opens to say something. Then she looks between Kyle and Lorenzo, seeing he hasn't noticed it and biting down a surprised comment.



Kyle's hands were definitely not his usual bitten fingernail medium sized hands when he rubbed his neck, they were more slender and delicate with longer nails, but as Jennifer watches they start to change, and she can ALMOST hear a light cracking as the bone changes and shifts. Kyle looks over to speak to her and his eyes meet hers and it is easy to see the fear in his eyes, and as if in response to that the change reverses and seems to accellerate as his green/brown/hazel eyes bleed into a sheer (and familar) shade of blue as the change spreads over his whole body. His brown hair changes to a darker hue edging towards black and it seems his whole body is shifting. And from the look in his eyes, he's not the one in control.


OOC: Not sure if I can get away with the whole 'outfit' changes as well bit.. the shapeshift power was kinda vague on that part.. but I think you know what is happening.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Of course I don't, what will people say if I take that guy... she pokes Lorenzo's arm ...home alone?"




Using his best reporter voice, Lorenzo grinned and added, “Smart girl, great catch, steal of the season . . . or something like that.”



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Oh. you mean the gag . . . it was kinda tame, I just put in some videos of the cheerleader car wash from last weekend instead of the game. I mean those guys did okay, no reason to rub their noses in it."




“Classic, Kyle . . . classic,” Lorenzo said admiringly, “Say . . . that means you’ve got a copy of the cheerleader car wash somewhere . . .” Lorenzo looked and Jennifer and winked, “ . . . not that I’d be interested in taking a look, mind you.  But . . . pretty tame, indeed.”

Lorenzo glanced through the rear view mirror at Kyle, noticing nothing unusual . . . of course he’s not really looking for anything in the back seat – being distracted by Jennifer in the front seat, and all.


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle's hands were definitely not his usual bitten fingernail medium sized hands when he rubbed his neck, they were more slender and delicate with longer nails, but as Jennifer watches they start to change, and she can ALMOST hear a light cracking as the bone changes and shifts. Kyle looks over to speak to her and his eyes meet hers and it is easy to see the fear in his eyes, and as if in response to that the change reverses and seems to accellerate as his green/brown/hazel eyes bleed into a sheer (and familar) shade of blue as the change spreads over his whole body. His brown hair changes to a darker hue edging towards black and it seems his whole body is shifting. And from the look in his eyes, he's not the one in control.
> 
> 
> OOC: Not sure if I can get away with the whole 'outfit' changes as well bit.. the shapeshift power was kinda vague on that part.. but I think you know what is happening.




"holy...!"

It seems impossible but Jen's eyes grow even wider while she tries to comprehend what is going on. The changes would be bad enough but suddenly looking into her own eyes is just too much for her to handle.
Refexifly she pushes herself away from him and only the seatbelt prevents her from falling over Loronzo and probably cause a crash.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "holy...!"
> 
> It seems impossible but Jen's eyes grow even wider while she tries to comprehend what is going on. The changes would be bad enough but suddenly looking into her own eyes is just too much for her to handle.
> Refexifly she pushes herself away from him and only the seatbelt prevents her from falling over Loronzo and probably cause a crash.



Kyle looks down as the shifting changes further and reflexivly ducks down, trying to keep otu of Lorenzo's sight. His panic and fear fuel the change and within a few seconds the change actually speeds up. _Why couldn't I have just kept walking.. no had to see the pretty girl.. this soooo sucks... _He thinks to himself as he curles up in the floorboards and tries to get things undercontrol. And losing more control as he fights for it.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "holy...!"




"Whoa, Jennifer . . . what's going on?" Lorenzo asked, keeping his car under control and watching for traffic.  He glanced over at Jennifer, trying to get a read on what's going on.  He glanced into the rear view mirror and didn't see Kyle.

"Kyle, tell me you're not vomiting in my car . . . " Lorenzo said.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Whoa, Jennifer . . . what's going on?" Lorenzo asked, keeping his car under control and watching for traffic. He glanced over at Jennifer, trying to get a read on what's going on. He glanced into the rear view mirror and didn't see Kyle.
> 
> "Kyle, tell me you're not vomiting in my car . . . " Lorenzo said.



"Uh.. I'm not vomitign.. god above I wish I was..." Kyle groans through gritted teeth, hating the fact that nothing was holding still, and yet grateful the voice was at least still his.. though he knew form experience it wouldn't stay taht way for much longer. He was breathing frantically but gradually getting more under control, though he knew that it would be Jennifer whose voice came out of his mouth next. _Defintitely NOT the way I wanted to get to know her._ He thought ruefully as he tried to unclench from the full body cramp.


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Whoa, Jennifer . . . what's going on?" Lorenzo asked, keeping his car under control and watching for traffic.  He glanced over at Jennifer, trying to get a read on what's going on.  He glanced into the rear view mirror and didn't see Kyle.
> 
> "Kyle, tell me you're not vomiting in my car . . . " Lorenzo said.




Lorenzo just sees how she gets her expression back under control. She is still watching the backseat while she tries to get back sitting nomraly.

"Must have been the thought of you NOT wanting to see that video that shoked me so."

She has no idea how she managed to answer at all but this is not good.

"Just keep your eyes on the street and Kyle stop ...whatever it is your doing... .

_Allright get yourself back together. So Kyle's a mutant, no big thing. If he can change into himself again no one has to notice and Lorenzo doesn't even has to get involved._
One look at Kyle dispells her hopes at once. Somehow seeing him change into HER makes this so much worse.
_Yeah and pigs might fly._


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Uh.. I'm not vomiting . .  . god above I wish I was..." Kyle groans through gritted teeth, hating the fact that nothing was holding still, and yet grateful the voice was at least still his..




Lorenzo had heard enough and looked for a spot to pull over (a quiet side street, empty strip mall, etc.).  First, he liked Kyle and if he was hurting, Lorenzo would help were he could.  Second, he liked his car and if 'it' was worse than vomiting then it wasn't happening in his car.  Then, finally when Jennifer made a joke after Lorenzo had just heard Kyle's groan, that was the final straw.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Kyle lay there, the shift finally played through. Everything hurt in his.. her body now. _Please can I just disolve though the floor boards and just evaporate on the pavement. I swear it hurts more everytime I shift. I think it would be more confortable to be the tackle dummy for the entire offensive line._ Kyle silently prays as he closes his eyes and tries hard to ignore the new sense thrumming in his head that lets him _see/feel_ Jennifer and Lorenzo through the seat. It was like being able to see something about them that stood out and yet it had a tangible 'feel' to it as well.

_Now, I just got to figure how to CHANGE BACK before Lorenzo pulls over and looks back here. Jennifer kept it together to not to give it away but she's going to have questions._ Kyle took a deep breath and tried not to think on how that made his new form shift and tried to push his body back into his own form, but nothing 'felt' like moving yet. Kyle sighed and took a long deep breath before trying to do his own voice, and making it sound like he's recovering. _Got to buy a few minutes to recover so I can change back. I so don't want Lorenzo seeing me like this. _

"I'm fine Lorenzo.. just a stomach cramp, gimme a few.. I'll be fine, just head to Jenn's and I'll grunt, groan or scream if I need you to pull over so I can hurl." He managed in a weak imitation of his own voice.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 23, 2004)

"Fifty Bucks?  You want to borrow..." Coach Shelton stopped in mid sentence.  He slowly turned his head to take in the entire scene in the gym with one glance.  Without saying another word he reached into his pocket and pulled out 3 twenty dollar bills.  "I don't want to see you for the rest of the day, Ward.  Get moving."  He immediately turned and went back to roll call with his next breathe.

Sammy was slightly puzzled.  Corey was acting weird.  Sneaking around outside the gym but not really wanting to go?  He did not have time for this, not if he wanted to make a clean get away.  "You coming with me or not.   I'm ditchin' and if you want to ride that's fine but I can't wait around here, ya know."  Corey knew he had to leave even though he hated not knowing exactly what was happening inside.  Finally, he grabbed his stuff and followed Sammy across the street to his truck.  "Yeah.  Uh, thanks man."  The two boys climbed into the suv and quickly pulled out of view of the school, asking each other, "Where you want to go?"

The pain that Kyle felt was the worst ever.  However this was also his fullest change.  The pain he was going through was nothing compared to the embarrassment he was enduring.  He did everything he could to force his change back and none of it seemed to do a thing.  Lorenzo was starting to feel like he had entered the Twilight Zone, hot cheerleader in his front seat and groaning freak in his back seat.  At least he was out of school.  Jennifer tried to make small talk with Lorenzo, actually she tried to ask him anything she could think of to make him talk.  Her brain was trying to come to terms with Kyle melting into an exact image of her.  She just hoped there was someway for him to get himself together before they got to her house.  

Kyle could hardly take the pain anymore.  He fought it all with everything he had and just felt like giving up.  At that moment, when he began to relax, he felt his (her) hair shortening and saw that his hands looked like his again.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 23, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna pulled away from the school and was suddenly a bit concerned at what to do.   She knew she could comfort Gabe and help him come to terms with his...well she really didn't want to even think it.  She turned on her radio and quickly turned up the volume on her favorite movie soundtrack she had loaded.  The park was great but what would they do after that.  How would Gabe's family treat him?  There was going to be a lot to deal with and she did not know where to start.  They would have to work on things slowly and hope nothing major happened until then.

"Gabe,  do you think we can talk to your mom?  Not now, but we are going to have to figure something out."


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

"Thanks! I would like to see you before the training tommorow, if you have nothing."

On that, he walks down the hall.

_What the hell happening. He lend me money!!! That's crazy. He really doesn't want to see me. Now, I must got fetch Cathy. When I will tell that to Bobby and Jake... no, I should not, at least not before I know what really happening. Sixty box. What the hell is happening to have the coach lending me sixty box to miss courses... and that med-test. I am in great health, what's bad with that test?_

When Andrew arrives at Catherine, he sees her sitting, listening to the course.

_Just a few minutes before the end of the course._

He waits and he hear the bell ringing. When Catherine get out, he intercepts her.

"Hi Honey! Ca I speak to you a few minutes."

He takes her apart.

"You know the promise I made to you, I'll have to do little modification. I don't think it will bother you. Instead the 24h start tommorow, it will start now. I know, you have some course this afternoon, but listen to that, you won't beleive it. The coach ask me to take my after off and do someting with you. He asks me to skip course, so here my suggestion, let's go to the mall, take our movie tickets for the first reprresentation, let's do some shopping before it start and after the movie, let's go to the restaurant and then, we will pass teh nigth together. And don't fear for your course, the coach will back us. So what do you think, you like that?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 23, 2004)

_How can something that is SUPPOSED to be a natural part of my own body hurt so damn much._ Kyle wondered as he held up a hand to check it as the bones melted back together into his own hand, somehow he could tell that something was wrong. It was like part of him was actually fighting the change. _Does that mean I could hurt myself badly... or that it might burn out?_ He asked himself as he did a quick 'package' check to ensure EVERYTHING was back. _So much for getting Jennifer to talk to me without thinking I'm a freak now.. Cool move Kyle, look at the girl you day dream of.. and turn into her in front of her eyes. Great opening line. _He chuckled lightly to himself as a humorous thought came to mind. _At least it's safe for me to say I can put myself in her shoes._


----------



## Synchronicity (May 23, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Eleyna pulled away from the school and was suddenly a bit concerned at what to do.   She knew she could comfort Gabe and help him come to terms with his...well she really didn't want to even think it.  She turned on her radio and quickly turned up the volume on her favorite movie soundtrack she had loaded.  The park was great but what would they do after that.  How would Gabe's family treat him?  There was going to be a lot to deal with and she did not know where to start.  They would have to work on things slowly and hope nothing major happened until then.
> 
> "Gabe,  do you think we can talk to your mom?  Not now, but we are going to have to figure something out."





Gabe sat up in the seat, his eyes opening again. At the question, a new spasm of worry crosses his face. 

"My mom! I..I haven't really been thinking about that. I don't know how she'd react..I mean, how can I...what can I say? Hi, mom, good day at school today, fun classes, by the way I'm a dangerous freak whom the government's going to incarcerate if they ever find out and one day I may accidentally hurt you or someone else that I care about because I don't know what I'm doing and..."

Gabe spoke faster and faster, his voice becoming more frenzied, until he broke off, taking deep breaths, his voice cracking.

_'Eleyna's right. What do I do? How do I do it? Am I going to have to run away? Where to? Alone?' _

Gabe had begun shivering again, obviously the anxiety he felt over his condition not far below the surface.


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> "I'm fine Lorenzo.. just a stomach cramp, gimme a few.. I'll be fine, just head to Jenn's and I'll grunt, groan or scream if I need you to pull over so I can hurl." He managed in a weak imitation of his own voice.




Something was definitely wrong with Kyle, and though he desperately wanted to pull over and see what was going on, Lorenzi decided to continue to Jennifer's house.

"Alright, Kyle, just hang in there.  We're almost to Jennifer's house," Lorenzo said. "But when we get there, 'you've got some 'splainin' ta do'."

Lorenzo didn't have a very good imitation of the famous quote of 'I Love Lucy' but he wasn't bad either.

"That goes for both of you," he said to Jennifer.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Something was definitely wrong with Kyle, and though he desperately wanted to pull over and see what was going on, Lorenzi decided to continue to Jennifer's house.
> 
> "Alright, Kyle, just hang in there. We're almost to Jennifer's house," Lorenzo said. "But when we get there, 'you've got some 'splainin' ta do'."
> 
> ...



"Sure thing, I'm getting a clue as why Coach told us all to ditch too.. though how he could know.. I'm not at all sure." Kyle says quietly as he lays on the seat, letting his stomach return to it's typcial place.


----------



## Radiant (May 23, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Something was definitely wrong with Kyle, and though he desperately wanted to pull over and see what was going on, Lorenzi decided to continue to Jennifer's house.
> 
> "Alright, Kyle, just hang in there.  We're almost to Jennifer's house," Lorenzo said. "But when we get there, 'you've got some 'splainin' ta do'."
> 
> ...




"Just get us there."

For once out if wity remarks Jen looks reliefed to Kyle then he changes back to his normal form. Once therer she will lead them both in, doublechek that the house is realy empty and heat some coffee.

"Ok guys, just throw yourself somethere in the living room. Guess we'll have the most space there.

While in the kitchen she throws open the door of the fridge and looks for somthing to calm her nerves. Normaly she goes without breakfast but today she needs something to keep her stomach busy.

"Any of you hungry?!

If she gets a yes she fixes something for the whole group, otherwise she joins Kyle and Lorenzo moments later with bowl of cornflakes and falls into the sofa.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 24, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Sammy was slightly puzzled.  Corey was acting weird.  Sneaking around outside the gym but not really wanting to go?  He did not have time for this, not if he wanted to make a clean get away.  "You coming with me or not.   I'm ditchin' and if you want to ride that's fine but I can't wait around here, ya know."  Corey knew he had to leave even though he hated not knowing exactly what was happening inside.  Finally, he grabbed his stuff and followed Sammy across the street to his truck.  "Yeah.  Uh, thanks man."  The two boys climbed into the suv and quickly pulled out of view of the school, asking each other, "Where you want to go?"




_We're sitting in the parking talking about where to go... this is just asking for trouble._ 

"I could use some food.  Let's just get out of here before a teacher shows up."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Just get us there."
> 
> For once out if wity remarks Jen looks reliefed to Kyle then he changes back to his normal form. Once therer she will lead them both in, doublechek that the house is realy empty and heat some coffee.
> 
> ...



"Yeah, make my whatever with a side order of prozac and valium." Kyle says quietly as he all but collapses on the couch and looks around, 'feeling' out with his new sense and 'watching' Jennifer move about the kitchen with it. He lays down and closes his eyes, trying to not think of what is going though his mind.

After Jennifer comes back with the food  (And perhaps Lorenzo's as well), Kyle sits up and helps her set it all down, making sure no one is holding anything before dropping his bombshell.

"So, given that Coach told all of us to bail and what my .. new found talent indicates.. I'm quessing we're all mutants."


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds (HPs: 2/2)*

It was an easy drive to Jennifer’s house and Lorenzo was glad that he hadn’t needed to ask for directions.  There was enough to worry about with whatever was happening with Kyle to not embarrass himself with Jennifer as well.

Backing into the drive as far as he could (to avoid anyone seeing the car), Lorenzo killed the engine and followed Jennifer into the house.



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Any of you hungry?!




“Nah, Mama Reynolds always makes a huge breakfast for my dad and I before school so I’m not really hungry, though something to drink would be cool.  Need a hand?” Lorenzo offered.

Lorenzo looked over the family room, briefly imagining Jennifer and her family enjoying an evening of fun in the room.  He grinned for a moment, then stood to look at any pictures or photographs on the walls.



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "So, given that Coach told all of us to bail and what my .. new found talent indicates.. I'm guessing we're all mutants."




Lorenzo whipped his head around, with a raised eyebrow and said, “Excuse me?  Kyle, even if this is one of you classic jokes, you might want to go easy on the mutant accusations.  This is Smalltown, not one of those big cities with the detention areas and the mutant problems.”

_'What could he be thinking'_ Lorenzo thought as he considered Kyle's words.

OOC: Use Telepathy, (unknown to Lorenzo of course), 7 uses remain


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> It was an easy drive to Jennifer’s house and Lorenzo was glad that he hadn’t needed to ask for directions.  There was enough to worry about with whatever was happening with Kyle to not embarrass himself with Jennifer as well.
> 
> Backing into the drive as far as he could (to avoid anyone seeing the car), Lorenzo killed the engine and followed Jennifer into the house.
> 
> ...





The wall looks pretty much like in an old series. One big happy family out climbing, swimming or whatever. The most stirking differences are only in the age of the children (depending on the time they where taken) and Jen's ever changing taste of fashion that almost makes her look like a different person on a few.

"Drinks coming right away. And yep you carry this.

She hands him two classes and follows him back to the living room.

"Sorry Kyle, Valium is not on the list but I think you could use something to calm down.

Since her mom allways made enough breakfast to feed a whoke company she just had to warm up stuff in the microwave to produce a decent looking meal in under two minutes. Sometimes she suspects her mom knows she often brings friends then skipping school and leaves the stuff on purpose. 




			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> After Jennifer comes back with the food (And perhaps Lorenzo's as well), Kyle sits up and helps her set it all down, making sure no one is holding anything before dropping his bombshell.
> 
> "So, given that Coach told all of us to bail and what my .. new found talent indicates.. I'm quessing we're all mutants."




Allways aware of appearacne Jen is quite used to keeping her composure even then surprised so she manages not to drop her glass or look like a speeding bus just hit her. But this time it is an effort.
_How can he know?_

She looks at him with that slightly raised eyebrow that is one of her most obvious signs of being unhappy and carefully sets her glass onto the table before she answers at all. 

"Look Kyle, nothing against you jokes but this is not the time to come up with something like that. The feds are in town and nobody will laugh anymore then we all get weeks of trouble because they start thinking there are mutants here."

Her stare tells him she would like to say a lot more but thinks this isn't the right time. 
_No reason to get Lorenzo drawn into this._
Of course she has no idea that Kyle knows they are both mutants. And even being one herself she has no intention of sharing that piece of information. The it comes to keeping secrets two is allready a crowd.


----------



## kid A (May 24, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe had begun shivering again, obviously the anxiety he felt over his condition not far below the surface.




Realizing she had touched a nerve, Eleyna backed off.  When he calmed down, she simply glanced over and smiled reassuringly.  "Gabe, don't worry, I'll help you get through this.  I guess I just wanted to know if your family knew about it.  Do you think you could tell them about it, or would they freak out?"  As she asked her final question, she put her right hand on his left hand, in another effort to keep him calm.

She thought to herself that she had no idea what her own parents would do if she came to them with the same news.  Her parents had always supported her in everything that she did, but what kind of reaction could anyone hope for with this kind of news?  She felt guilty, but she was glad she didn't have to deal with this.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 24, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Realizing she had touched a nerve, Eleyna backed off.  When he calmed down, she simply glanced over and smiled reassuringly.  "Gabe, don't worry, I'll help you get through this.  I guess I just wanted to know if your family knew about it.  Do you think you could tell them about it, or would they freak out?"  As she asked her final question, she put her right hand on his left hand, in another effort to keep him calm.
> 
> She thought to herself that she had no idea what her own parents would do if she came to them with the same news.  Her parents had always supported her in everything that she did, but what kind of reaction could anyone hope for with this kind of news?  She felt guilty, but she was glad she didn't have to deal with this.





Gabe sat there for a moment, calming himself down, before he spoke.

"My mom's the only family I've got.  We kind of drifted out of contact with our other relatives when..when my Dad died."

Gabe looked at the floor for a moment, obviously thinking about his father.

"If Dad was still alive..he'd know what to do. He...he always knew what to do. It's been twelve years..and I still miss him."

Gabe looked up again, wrenching his mind back on topic.

"But my Mom...I don't know. She...I don't think she likes the way they treat...m..people with powers. But...I don't know how she'd take it. I...this last week, since I knew...it's been eating me inside. I mean, look at me!" 

Gabe gave a harsh excuse for a laugh.

"Look at me. One week, and I'm going to pieces.  I want to tell her so badly..but I don't know if she could handle it. I don't want to hurt her..I don't want anyone getting hurt because of something I did."

Gabe looked at Eleyna again.

"I never told you how I found out, did I? I was in the shower...and I wasn't thinking about anythiing in particular...and I entered that kind of state where your mind just drifts. Then something seemed to click in my head...and next thing I know, there's this pulse or something coming out of my hand, and a load of the tiles on the wall shatter! If I did that to tiles...what could I do to people?" 

Gabe said the last part in a whisper, looking at his hands with an expression of trepidation. 

"I don't know what to do. I don't know if I can tell my Mom, or if I need to grab some things and leave town, before They find out. I..I didn't ask for this. I..just want my life back.."

 (OOC: Darn it's good to have you back, kid A! )


----------



## Unicron818 (May 24, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> We're sitting in the parking talking about where to go... this is just asking for trouble.
> "I could use some food. Let's just get out of here before a teacher shows up."




"I totally agree I'm up for some grub...." 

Sammy pulling out of the spot and onto the roadway inserts a CD into the player ....drops the windows.....

...anywhere in particular? It doesn't matter to me, how about the mall? There are bound to be chicks there anyway!?[/



"OK, so you want to know what's up in the gym today? I'll tell ya', its a mutant gen-scan. Nothing major....you should'nt miss much and I don't think sweatin' missing your classes either, they've been pullin' people out by classes anyway."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 24, 2004)

"Well I know I'm one.. Jennifer pretty much knows I am too Lorenzo.. don't ask me to show you that I am.. since it's quite painful and embarrasing that I've only shifted twice so far. I also seem to have a secondary power, I can.. well FEEL both of you in my head." He taps his forehead, "It's like someone tripped a switch and whammo I can sense somethign different about you guys. Not that I would mind anyway, always had this feeling about dad for a long time. My uncle and aunt won't say anything, but I got this feeling he was a mutant hero back before the purges. I found some of his stuff a while back and even being 15 years out of date, it's still cutting edge tech stuff." 


Kyle sips his drink and looks at the two of them before taking a few bites of his snack. "Lorenzo, I figure I can come free and clear, or not, Jennifer already knows about me."  Kyle blushes as he looks around towards Jennifer. Clearly his change wasn't something he intended to do.  (FYI,  Any mind probes reveal that Kyle has only done 2 changes and both of them were the same person, full body changes anywy, and that he is EXTREMELY EMBARRASED by them, and that he has a thing for Jennifer) "It wasn't the way I wanted to out myself Jennifer, but we got more important concerns right now. Like how do we keep from getting called in for a rescan? Cause I'm quessing that we'll all be in a world of hurt if the feds find out. Me, I was planning on keeping quiet and taking a nice scholarship overseas and NEVER coming back. I don't like the idea of being in a camp at all."


----------



## kid A (May 24, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I don't know what to do. I don't know if I can tell my Mom, or if I need to grab some things and leave town, before They find out. I..I didn't ask for this. I..just want my life back.."




She kept the car going at a slow pace.  Memorial Park was not too far away, and she wanted to focus as much of her attention as she could on Gabe.  She squeezed his hand once before pulling it back to the wheel.  Listening intently as they pulled closer to the park, she took all of it in.  Suddenly a wave of guilt washed over her...  she had never realized Gabe didn’t have a father.  Or at least, that he was gone.  

Eleyna spoke up when Gabe had finished, trying to keep her tone light but maintaining her concern.  The last thing she wanted was for Gabe to misconstrue her compassion for condescension.  “It’s okay, Gabe.  Seriously.  Nobody really wants this sort of thing to happen to them.  It just sorta happens.  But, you've gotta just try to deal with these things as they happen, and that...  I mean, that’s the tricky thing.  Have you tried to, I don’t know, like control it or something?  It’s gotta be similar to any other motor function.  You just need some time to adapt to it, and when you begin to control it more, maybe you can hide it until you can figure out what to do with it.  Y'know?”

As they arrived at the park, she pulled the car to a quiet, shaded corner of the parking lot.  A comfortable breeze blew her hair back as she stepped out of the car.  She crouched down and motioned for Gabe to walk with her into the park.


(OOC: it feels good to be back, synch!  missed the drama of it all!!!)


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well I know I'm one.. Jennifer pretty much knows I am too Lorenzo.. don't ask me to show you that I am.. since it's quite painful and embarrasing that I've only shifted twice so far. I also seem to have a secondary power, I can.. well FEEL both of you in my head." He taps his forehead, "It's like someone tripped a switch and whammo I can sense somethign different about you guys. Not that I would mind anyway, always had this feeling about dad for a long time. My uncle and aunt won't say anything, but I got this feeling he was a mutant hero back before the purges. I found some of his stuff a while back and even being 15 years out of date, it's still cutting edge tech stuff."
> 
> 
> Kyle sips his drink and looks at the two of them before taking a few bites of his snack. "Lorenzo, I figure I can come free and clear, or not, Jennifer already knows about me."  Kyle blushes as he looks around towards Jennifer. Clearly his change wasn't something he intended to do.  (FYI,  Any mind probes reveal that Kyle has only done 2 changes and both of them were the same person, full body changes anywy, and that he is EXTREMELY EMBARRASED by them, and that he has a thing for Jennifer) "It wasn't the way I wanted to out myself Jennifer, but we got more important concerns right now. Like how do we keep from getting called in for a rescan? Cause I'm quessing that we'll all be in a world of hurt if the feds find out. Me, I was planning on keeping quiet and taking a nice scholarship overseas and NEVER coming back. I don't like the idea of being in a camp at all."




"It wasn't the way I wanted to out myself Jennifer? How stupid can single human being be? This is not some gay coming out club! Did you even consider just shutting your mouth and keeping it to yourself?"

She is furious and more worried than perhaps every before. She can't even remember then or even if she lost her temper like that before.
This is just too idiotic for her to eve  comprehend it. Of all people it had to be the school good who became a mutant right at her side and now he would draw her in because probably in all his life he never learned then to shut up. If he wants to shovel his own grave that's fine but if Lorenzo beliefes him that allready makes two people who can get her into a detention camp. Looking how easy he dropped it she doesn't even want to consider how many there might be by tomorow.
Thankfully she had allready put her glass down so at least she couldn't shake her coffee all over the place.

"And if you planned to stay quiet and just fly away soon enough was it so hard to keep to that plan? Why did you think I covered for you back in the car? You know it's a crime to not notify the authorities then you know about a mutant so you just had to draw another friend into it and put him in danger too.

Standing up she paces around the room. At least that takes her angry glare from Kyle.
Despite the whole situation she suddenly finds herself regreting that she left her coat at the door, it would have looked perfect right now...
At least the thought is amusing and as allways she is sure there will be a way to solve her problems. There allways is.
If he would just stop claiming she is a mutant. At first she feared he might know but that he is now acusing Lorenzo too makes her sure he is just lost in some heroic comic dreams. That tale of his father is the last drop she needed to totaly dismiss his claims.


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> ” . . . Lorenzo, I figure I can come free and clear, or not, Jennifer already knows about me."




Lorenzo considered Kyle’s statement.  Knowing Kyle, this was either one of his most elaborate gags or it was the truth – there wasn’t really anything in between.  Surreptitiously, Lorenzo looked around the room for any red lights or reflections of camera lenses – waiting for the other shoe to drop.



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "It wasn't the way I wanted to out myself Jennifer? How stupid can single human being be? This is not some gay coming out club! Did you even consider just shutting your mouth and keeping it to yourself? . . . And if you planned to stay quiet and just fly away soon enough was it so hard to keep to that plan? Why did you think I covered for you back in the car? You know it's a crime to not notify the authorities then you know about a mutant so you just had to draw another friend into it and put him in danger too.  Standing up she paces around the room - at least that takes her angry glare from Kyle.  Despite the whole situation she suddenly finds herself regretting that she left her coat at the door, it would have looked perfect right now . . .




Lorenzo was stunned by Jennifer’s reaction . . . and it seemed to clinch it for Lorenzo.  If Jennifer was going to buy into it (and seemed overly angry and nervous), then Lorenzo was too.  Especially since Kyle had said that Jennifer and he were mutants, too.  Lorenzo *knew* that he wasn’t a mutant, but he wasn’t sure about Jennifer – he doubted it . . . maybe Kyle’s little detector was detecting people who weren’t mutants – that would make more sense.

“Kyle, man, I appreciate the trust that you can tell me something like this – really I do,” Lorenzo started.  “And, I know what Jennifer’s talking about, there’s rewards and everything . . . but I’m not gonna rat anyone out . . .” He caught Jennifer’s eye, “ . . . anyone.  You guys know me, I don’t really care how people are classified, cliqued, or pigeonholed – you’re all people on the inside, same as me – that’s the way I was brought up.  That’s not gonna change, man, not today, not tomorrow, not the day after tomorrow.”

“So let’s all just be cool and relax.  We just blew off school – at the insistence of a teacher, no less – though I probably wouldn’t bring that up with anyone other than the three of us around.  We should enjoy ourselves – after we talk a bit,”  Lorenzo finished, waiting to see how everyone reacted.  Usually, people seemed to come to his way of thinking – Lorenzo was good at convincing people of his side of things, always was.


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				keia said:
			
		

> “So let’s all just be cool and relax. We just blew off school – at the insistence of a teacher, no less – though I probably wouldn’t bring that up with anyone other than the three of us around. We should enjoy ourselves – after we talk a bit,” Lorenzo finished, waiting to see how everyone reacted. Usually, people seemed to come to his way of thinking – Lorenzo was good at convincing people of his side of things, always was.




Then her pacing brings he back to the sofa Jen lets herself fall back into it.

"I didn't think you would bust him Lorenzo but there was still no need to get you into it at all. And if he is a mutant than I can only get into trouble if Kyle tells others I am one too. Even if it's you that just ain't funny.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 25, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "I totally agree I'm up for some grub...."
> 
> Sammy pulling out of the spot and onto the roadway inserts a CD into the player ....drops the windows.....
> 
> ...anywhere in particular? It doesn't matter to me, how about the mall? There are bound to be chicks there anyway!?




"Sure, the mall's good."



> "OK, so you want to know what's up in the gym today? I'll tell ya', its a mutant gen-scan. Nothing major....you should'nt miss much and I don't think sweatin' missing your classes either, they've been pullin' people out by classes anyway."




Corey's eyes widen slightly.

"That's really what it is?  A mutant scan?  I thought someone just made that up.  Did you see the machine they've got in there?  It's like a freakin' house.  The machine for the genscan last year wasn't that big."

_Gotta relax.  It doesn't matter what they're doing, I'm not a mutant.  I'm human.  Totally normal.  Coach just really wanted me to get the nurse.  Maybe I should have.  Now tommorrow he's going to lay into me for skipping...  but what if he doesn't?   No, don't think about it._

Corey closes his eyes and takes a deep breath.  

"I'm just glad I'm off for the day.  Thanks for the ride."


----------



## Unicron818 (May 25, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Corey closes his eyes and takes a deep breath. 







> Gotta relax. It doesn't matter what they're doing, I'm not a mutant. I'm human. Totally normal. Coach just really wanted me to get the nurse. Maybe I should have. Now tommorrow he's going to lay into me for skipping... but what if he doesn't? No, don't think about it.
> 
> Corey closes his eyes and takes a deep breath. .





"No problem, I wasn't even sure you needed a ride just thought I'd check."

Sammy does a little double take at Corey and notices him acting kind of wierded out.

"uum...you alright corey? You're kinda on the stressed side, huh? I could tell the way you were sneaking around and sorta jumpy and stuff...none of my business just don't want you wiggin' out in my car. I'm not even supposed to be driving."


Sammy thought Corey played it pretty cool in the past. He never acted _this_ strange before. 

"You care if we swing into a gas station before the mall....I gotta get some gas I on 'E' ?."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Then her pacing brings he back to the sofa Jen lets herself fall back into it.
> 
> "I didn't think you would bust him Lorenzo but there was still no need to get you into it at all. And if he is a mutant than I can only get into trouble if Kyle tells others I am one too. Even if it's you that just ain't funny.



"Relax Jenn, if I do get found out, I'm not telling anyone anything. I mean how many times have I given up anyone that has helped me? None, I don't dime out folks. Ever." Kyle looks over at the others, his usual depreciation and humor gone, a serious Kyle Graham in his place. "I don't rat folks out, but I don't think you get it. If coach knows something about all of us, then maybe he has files or something on us. At the very least, someone else might find out. What I am trying to say is, I.. WE need to work together to keep things from coming out. I'm sorry if I got you all spun up and I'm wrong about one or both of you, but I got this instinct and it's telling me I'm right."  Kyle sighs and pauses to eat a bit more to let the others talk.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 25, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> As they arrived at the park, she pulled the car to a quiet, shaded corner of the parking lot.  A comfortable breeze blew her hair back as she stepped out of the car.  She crouched down and motioned for Gabe to walk with her into the park.




Gabe listened to Eleyna, using the reassuring rhythm of her voice to calm him down. As she got out of the car, Gabe followed beside Eleyna, contemplating what she had said.

"Control it? I never really thought about that. I mean, this morning, I started picking up radio shows in my head, and I managed to turn that off after a while..but that's not exactly control. I haven't been able to make anything happen because I want it to..but then again, I haven't tried to. I mean...at the moment, I'm not doing..whatever it is I can do. Trying to trigger it..what if I *can't* control it, assuming I do manage to trigger it? But...maybe you're right. Adaption and control. However...that's an easy thing to say..and a harder thing to do."

Gabe gave Eleyna a small smile as he finished. 

"I'm not saying that I blame you for saying it, or anything, by the way. I..I really appreciate the way...the way you're helping me. I don't know how many other people would have."

Gabe looked right at Eleyna for a moment.

"You're something special, Eleyna."

Gabe coughed uncomfortably after his statement and ducked his head, blushing.

_'What was *that*, Gabe? Way to creep out the only friend you've got at the moment! Man, they shouldn't let you out of the house without a warning notice; "may be weird." Although if the government find out about you, that's exactly what they're going to do..'_

Gabe looked up again, and looked past Eleyna at something. He moved in that direction, motioning for Eleyna to follow him. The large pond which was part of the park lay before them, quiet in the early morning. Gabe stood there, looking at it, before he spoke again, quietly.

"I always liked it here. Back where we used to live, I remember a lake; bigger than this, but similar. We used to go there for picnics and things, and leave phones and suchlike back at home. I remember them as one of the few times it felt like Dad was really there..not a ghost or an illusion, about to race off to another embassy posting somewhere else in the world. It felt like he was going to be there forever. We stayed there most of the day, and watched the sunset on the water. So..since those days...places like this always seem so peaceful to me. So safe. Like nothing could happen to me here..even with what's been happening. Like...like I have forever."

Eleyna could see that silent tears were running down Gabe's face, and he seemed unaware of their presence. There was an expression of sadness, reminiscence, and great sorrow on his face.

"Forever.."

Gabe pulled his arms up to hug himself tightly, still gazing out across the pond. The tears continued to fall.


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> ". . . we need to work together to keep things from coming out. I'm sorry if I got you all spun up and I'm wrong about one or both of you, but I got this instinct and it's telling me I'm right."  Kyle sighs and pauses to eat a bit more to let the others talk.




"Well, I guess instincts can be wrong, too," Lorenzo said.  "I don't know about Jennifer . . . unless you're a mutant if you're an absolute sweetheart, then Jennifer is one . . . but I'm no mutant.  My eyes don't glow and I'm pretty sure that everything is in the right place and should be there.  Have you ever tested your 'sense' before.  I mean, if there's never been a mutant in Smalltown then how do you know if you detect one.  If you detect one and they admit it, well, then I suppose that's something.  But I'm guessing that's not the case at all."


----------



## Kangaxx (May 25, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "uum...you alright corey? You're kinda on the stressed side, huh? I could tell the way you were sneaking around and sorta jumpy and stuff...none of my business just don't want you wiggin' out in my car. I'm not even supposed to be driving."




Huh?  Oh, I'm fine.

_Now Sammy's getting worried.  That's the last thing I need.  Just relax, don't think about it._ 

Corey opens his eyes, and he looks a little calmer than before.  

I just didn't get enough sleep last night, and today's been, um, crappy.  But I think it's getting better now.



> "You care if we swing into a gas station before the mall....I gotta get some gas I on 'E' ?."




I don't really care where we go as long as I'm home by the time school gets out.  My parents don't get home until later, but they might call.


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Relax Jenn, if I do get found out, I'm not telling anyone anything. I mean how many times have I given up anyone that has helped me? None, I don't dime out folks. Ever." Kyle looks over at the others, his usual depreciation and humor gone, a serious Kyle Graham in his place. "I don't rat folks out, but I don't think you get it. If coach knows something about all of us, then maybe he has files or something on us. At the very least, someone else might find out. What I am trying to say is, I.. WE need to work together to keep things from coming out. I'm sorry if I got you all spun up and I'm wrong about one or both of you, but I got this instinct and it's telling me I'm right."  Kyle sighs and pauses to eat a bit more to let the others talk.




Her expression is calm again, but then it allways is. A more telling sign that she is startig to relax is the glass she picked up again and this time it isn't shaking anymore. She doesn't sound angry anymore either.

"For someone not about to tell anyone anything you did just drop a huge bomb here. Sorry if that doesn't make me feel confident in the faith that you won't do it again. But beside that it could have happened in a worse place so what. But did you listen to us at all? We are NOT! mutants. You should listen to yourself. So you find out your are a mutant, that happens. But then two of your friends suddenly turn up to be ones too and your dad is a forgotten mutant from the heroic age? Come on I wouldn't buy that if I wanted to make a cheap movie. 
And now that conspiracy theory about the coach. You claim he did send a who are mutants away or something as I get it? Well, half the school would have to be mutants in that case, did you see the crowd in the parking lot? 
And last but not least, I do not know about Lorenzo but I saw the coach in the gym today and he did not tell me to bail or anything. I just went because I felt it was a waste of time to let that scan go over me. 
So I see three options here. One the coach doesn't like me and wanted me to be the only mutant they'd catch."

She just smiles and rolls her eyes to show how likey she thinks that could be true.

"Two, the coch did sent mutant he knew about, however he managed to get that knowledge, away. But Lorenzo and me wheren't among them.
Now I don't want to discuss on how likely I think it is that coach shelton has stored away information about all mutants in the city somethere in his _bat cave_ but I think we can all agree it sounds a bit strange.
Three, the coach has no idea what is going on and just sent you on your way 'cause he knew you could get yourself into trouble then trying a prank on the feds. Or maybe he even knew you are a mutant. I could imagine him knowing about one."

She leans back in the coch, lying the back of her head flat and stares at the ceiling.

"However you take it, none of the versions I mentioned supports the idea we are mutants in any way. Don't worry Kyle, you know we won't report you but please do get down to earth, if we want to solve this problem we can't use comic book daydreams."

On the birght side she is sure that Kyle is just making this up, maybe it calms him. Lorenzo has nothing to loose by these ridiculous idea but there is the little fact that she happens to be mutant and she can't have his constant claims forcing her into a test or something similar.


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer (edited) said:
			
		

> ". . . And last but not least, I do not know about Lorenzo but I saw the coach in the gym today and he did not tell me to bail or anything. I just went because I felt it was a waste of time to let that scan go over me . . . However you take it, none of the versions I mentioned supports the idea we are mutants in any way. Don't worry Kyle, you know we won't report you but please do get down to earth, if we want to solve this problem we can't use comic book daydreams."




“Uh, Jennifer, since we’re all being honest an’ all,”  Lorenzo said after she was finished, “the coach pretty much told me, Eleyna and Gabe to cut today and not to get noticed.  It seemed like he really upset about something, I thought it was because he couldn’t use the gym because of that monster piece of machinery in there – especially after what happened to the football team this past weekend.  Or, it was because he knew I was gonna cut anyway and didn’t want the feds to pick me up.  I would who else he told to cut or get out of there.”

Lorenzo will try and remember the last time he was actually at the school for a gen-scan.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 26, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> I don't really care where we go as long as I'm home by the time school gets out. My parents don't get home until later, but they might call.




"That's cool. I'll just swing in this station and fill up. We'll grab some grub at the mall and I'll drop you off...sound like a plan?"

Sammy pulls into a small BP station. Using his parents fuel card fills up with 'the good stuff.' Cleans the windsheild and hops back in his car.

"All right all right....sun is shining, music is loud, a full tank of free gas courtesy of The Donaldson's, and NO SCHOOL.....what a damn great day, huh?!!! Nothing can ruin such a great day!"

Sammy happy to be 'living the dream'...pulls out of the gas station and heads for the mall...were the chicks are hot and the grub is stationed in the all proper designated eateries'!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2004)

*Andrew Ward*

As Andrew moved quickly through the school halls, back to Catherine's class he came to an abrupt halt as a line of students made their way towards him.   As they walked past, several of them saying, 'Hi'  as the got closer, Andrew realized this was Catherine's class.  Her eyes lit up as she saw Andrew in the hall, the excitement at the unexpected visit obvious on her face.  "Andrew!  What are you doing?  I thought you were going to b.s. with the Coach?  You just missed me didn't you?  Come on, you can go with us to the med-scan!"  With that she eagerly grabbed onto his arm to pull him along with her class.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 26, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> “Uh, Jennifer, since we’re all being honest an’ all,” Lorenzo said after she was finished, “the coach pretty much told me, Eleyna and Gabe to cut today and not to get noticed. It seemed like he really upset about something, I thought it was because he couldn’t use the gym because of that monster piece of machinery in there – especially after what happened to the football team this past weekend. Or, it was because he knew I was gonna cut anyway and didn’t want the feds to pick me up. I would who else he told to cut or get out of there.”
> 
> Lorenzo will try and remember the last time he was actually at the school for a gen-scan.



"Okay, I was out of town visiting my Aunt's family during the last one." Kyle says quietly as he looks out the window and tries to 'feel' the presence of any passer bys. "And what about you guys?"

_Gabe and Eleyna, that explains why she's been ready to melt down over the last few months, and why Gabe looked like someone killed his dog. Could he be a mutant to? _Kyle mulls over that concept as he paces the room, looking around a bit nervously 

"Okay, Coach had some reason to get us all off campus. I don't suppose you got a computer I can use? Seems that I might want to take a look at his network files a bit closer than just the video section. Might want to do that before he realizes that his password was too easy to quess."


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I'm not saying that I blame you for saying it, or anything, by the way. I..I really appreciate the way...the way you're helping me. I don't know how many other people would have."
> 
> Gabe looked right at Eleyna for a moment.
> 
> "You're something special, Eleyna."




Gabe seemed a bit taken aback at his last statement, but the only thing Eleyna could think about it was how sweet the sentiment was.  He was a good guy, she knew that, and he was going through so much right now.  The last thing she wanted him to worry about was how this was affecting her.  Chances were, the more stressed he became, the better for his powers to go off if he couldn't control them.  Failing to see the obvious connection to her own problems, Eleyna attempted to keep him as calm as possible.  

She coudn't help but smile as she spoke, "Gabe, listen, I don't care about the law.  You're a good friend, a good person, and I'm not going to let you be carted off and treated like...  like some kind of animal or something.  The way they treat mutants - its horrible.  This country is acting just like Hitler did in Nazi Germany, only no-one seems to be able to recognize this because they're all hiding behind the comfortable facade that mutant incarceration is about our protection..."  Realizing that she had stumbled into a small speech, she felt embarrassed.  "I'm sorry, Gabe, I didn't mean to go off on a tangent like that.  I just...  All I'm trying to say is, I'll help you as much as I can."  




> "Forever.."
> 
> Gabe pulled his arms up to hug himself tightly, still gazing out across the pond. The tears continued to fall.




Only the sound of the wind in the leaves and their faint footsteps could be heard in the park as she followed him quietly to the park.  Listening to him talk...  she couldn't believe what he was saying.  They were feeling so much in common, especially over the last year, and she had never realized.  She'd pushed him away more than anything.  And now here he was, suffering like this...  Eleyna was overwhelmed by the connection to him she was so suddenly feeling.  Tears began to well up, and before she knew what was happening, she had walked up behind him and hugged him around the waist, whispering to him, "Gabe, I'm so sorry."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 26, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Only the sound of the wind in the leaves and their faint footsteps could be heard in the park as she followed him quietly to the park.  Listening to him talk...  she couldn't believe what he was saying.  They were feeling so much in common, especially over the last year, and she had never realized.  She'd pushed him away more than anything.  And now here he was, suffering like this...  Eleyna was overwhelmed by the connection to him she was so suddenly feeling.  Tears began to well up, and before she knew what was happening, she had walked up behind him and hugged him around the waist, whispering to him, "Gabe, I'm so sorry."




Gabe stiffened for a moment as Eleyna hugged him, and caught his breath sharply at her words, but then relaxed. His left hand gripped the fabric of his shirt, while his right hand moved down to position itself atop one of Eleyna's hands. From her position, Eleyna could feel Gabe's heart hammering..but as the moment wore on, its speed slowed. For a long moment he merely stood there, saying nothing, crying silently. Then, Gabe spoke; in a cracked voice, thick with the aftermath of tears, but sounding a lot calmer than he had all day.

"Thank you. For..for all of this. I..."

Gabe gently moved Eleyna's hands and pivoted so that he was facing her. Although his face was red, and the tracks of tears clearly visible, his eyes looked softer, less wild than they had minutes ago. 

"Thank you."

Gabe moved, hugging Eleyna tightly, trying to express his appreciation and gratitude for what she had done, yet alert for any flinching on her part that might arrest his action. He hugged her for a long moment before drawing back. Then he stood there for a moment, just looking at Eleyna. His face broke into a real smile, the kind of smile people who knew Gabe had come to expect: warm, sincere, and in this case, thankful. Slumping down on the grass, Gabe spoke quietly and hesitantly.

"Do you mind if we just sit for a while? I know I've got to make decisions, decide what all of this means...but right now, I just want to...be. To sit, enjoy the company of a friend, be a normal kid, and not think about..the other things. Does that make any sense?"

He looked up, squinting against the sun, seeking a reply from Eleyna.

_'I was right. She *is* something special.'_


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Do you mind if we just sit for a while? I know I've got to make decisions, decide what all of this means...but right now, I just want to...be. To sit, enjoy the company of a friend, be a normal kid, and not think about..the other things. Does that make any sense?"
> 
> He looked up, squinting against the sun, seeking a reply from Eleyna.




As he turned around, she realized what was happening, which then made her realize she didn't mind it at all.  She found herself enjoying Gabe's embrace more than she thought she might, even comforted.  All her problems felt further away than ever before and she was glad for it.  His smile only reassured her comfort.

As he slipped away and sank to the ground, she nodded in reply.  Slowly, Eleyna lowered herself to the ground beside him and sat with her legs crossed and her weight on her arms behind her.  "Yeah, that sounds great."  The smile on her face was radiant...


----------



## Synchronicity (May 26, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> As he slipped away and sank to the ground, she nodded in reply.  Slowly, Eleyna lowered herself to the ground beside him and sat with her legs crossed and her weight on her arms behind her.  "Yeah, that sounds great."  The smile on her face was radiant...




Gabe sat quietly for a while, a gentle smile on his face. He seemed calmer, and there was an acceptance in his face that had been absent earlier. He watched Eleyna out of the corner of his eye, feeling her smile bolster his spirits. Carefully, feeling his old nervousness resurfacing, he spoke.

"It's..uh, it's good to see you smile again. It's been a while. You, ah, have a really nice smile; you shouldn't let it go to waste."

Although he was carefully not looking at Eleyna, it didn't take a genius to work out that Gabe was blushing furiously. _'Well, you're doing your father proud, aren't you? Way to be unable to talk to people without looking like a tomato. Now she's seen you having an emotional breakdown *and* embarassing yourself.' _

Another part of Gabe's brain spoke up. _'Oh, shut up. Can't you just live for the moment?' _

Gabe ducked his head and rubbed the back of his neck, both obvious signs of his embarassment at being so open. He kept looking at the ground until his blush subsided.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Okay, I was out of town visiting my Aunt's family during the last one." Kyle says quietly as he looks out the window and tries to 'feel' the presence of any passer bys. "And what about you guys?"
> 
> _Gabe and Eleyna, that explains why she's been ready to melt down over the last few months, and why Gabe looked like someone killed his dog. Could he be a mutant to? _Kyle mulls over that concept as he paces the room, looking around a bit nervously
> 
> "Okay, Coach had some reason to get us all off campus. I don't suppose you got a computer I can use? Seems that I might want to take a look at his network files a bit closer than just the video section. Might want to do that before he realizes that his password was too easy to quess."




"I wish you could stop using that _us_ but obviously I can tell you I'm no mutant and the coach didn't even talk to me today as often as I want, you're just going to ignore it."

She stands up to show Kyle the way.

"No, but my dad's got one. I'll show you."




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Uh, Jennifer, since we’re all being honest an’ all,”  Lorenzo said after she was finished, “the coach pretty much told me, Eleyna and Gabe to cut today and not to get noticed. It seemed like he really upset about something, I thought it was because he couldn’t use the gym because of that monster piece of machinery in there – especially after what happened to the football team this past weekend. Or, it was because he knew I was gonna cut anyway and didn’t want the feds to pick me up. I would who else he told to cut or get out of there.”
> 
> Lorenzo will try and remember the last time he was actually at the school for a gen-scan.




"Ok, that sounds strange. But I still don't buy it and you allready said you're no mutant. I guess if you where you would have noticed it somehow?2

She has no idea if mutants know about their powers or not. She only discovered hers by accident but maybe it wasn't even there before.


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe sat quietly for a while, a gentle smile on his face. He seemed calmer, and there was an acceptance in his face that had been absent earlier. He watched Eleyna out of the corner of his eye, feeling her smile bolster his spirits. Carefully, feeling his old nervousness resurfacing, he spoke.
> 
> "It's..uh, it's good to see you smile again. It's been a while. You, ah, have a really nice smile; you shouldn't let it go to waste."




The comment and his blushing only made her smile wider.  _Well...  goes from an emotional breakdown to flirting pretty quickly._  Not that she didn't enjoy it.  Eleyna didn't hold herself in high opinion and that anyone thought she had a nice smile...  well, it just made her feel good.  Better than she had felt in a long while.

Playfully, she replied, "Thanks, yours isn't so bad either.  And, yes, it _has_ been awhile.  Feels good to be smiling for a change.  I can honestly say that I didn't expect to be feeling this way when I woke up this morning."  A fleeting pain surged quickly in her abdomen, but was gone in a moment - a brief reminder of this morning's episode.  She flinched, her smile disappearing for only an instant, but returning as she looked over at Gabe.  "I need to thank you, too, by the way.  Despite everything that's happening to you this morning, I guess...  I just really feel better today.  Being here with you, I mean.  I'm glad we've had this time to hang out again."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 26, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> The comment and his blushing only made her smile wider.  _Well...  goes from an emotional breakdown to flirting pretty quickly._  Not that she didn't enjoy it.  Eleyna didn't hold herself in high opinion and that anyone thought she had a nice smile...  well, it just made her feel good.  Better than she had felt in a long while.
> 
> Playfully, she replied, "Thanks, yours isn't so bad either.  And, yes, it _has_ been awhile.  Feels good to be smiling for a change.  I can honestly say that I didn't expect to be feeling this way when I woke up this morning."  A fleeting pain surged quickly in her abdomen, but was gone in a moment - a brief reminder of this morning's episode.  She flinched, her smile disappearing for only an instant, but returning as she looked over at Gabe.  "I need to thank you, too, by the way.  Despite everything that's happening to you this morning, I guess...  I just really feel better today.  Being here with you, I mean.  I'm glad we've had this time to hang out again."




Gabe glanced up quickly as Eleyna flinched, proof that despite his apparently all-consuming interest in the grass, he'd been at least peripherally aware of her. He seemed about to say something, but subsided when Eleyna's smile reappeared, returning it with sincere warmth. When Eleyna spoke, his expression changed to one of surprise.

"Really? Thank me? I just...it.."

Gabe looked sideways at Eleyna and tried again.

"I'm glad too. If I'd known all I had to do to hang out with you again was have an emotional breakdown due to the fact I was different, I'd have done it long ago."

Gabe smiled as he spoke, but his eyes told a different story. It was hard to tell how much his statement was a joke, and how much a sincere truth. 

"Uh...I know we haven't really spoken in a while..but...well, I guess I mean, uh..you can trust me. I know you've not been having the best time, and..and if you need someone to talk to, or hang out with.."

Gabe trailed off, his meaning clear, and looked away again.

"I'd, uh, have tried to talk to you sooner, but...I didn't want to..pry. And..I'm..not exactly good at..approaching people." 

Gabe coughed slightly.

"I guess what I'm trying to say is...my problem...it feels easier to handle with y...a friend. And...if you think your problems might be the same..I'm..uh..around."

Gabe looked away again nervously, the words obviously hard to get out for the shy teen.

"And..uh..would you mind hanging out with me a bit more today? I just feel..better with you around. Like the whole..mutant thing isn't so bad."

Gabe stumbled on the word, the first time he'd said it that day. _'At least I *was* finally able to say it..'_ He glanced at Eleyna nervously, looking for her response, his shyness preventing him from assuming anything.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 26, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "That's cool. I'll just swing in this station and fill up. We'll grab some grub at the mall and I'll drop you off...sound like a plan?"




"Sounds good."



> Sammy pulls into a small BP station. Using his parents fuel card fills up with 'the good stuff.' Cleans the windsheild and hops back in his car.
> 
> "All right all right....sun is shining, music is loud, a full tank of free gas courtesy of The Donaldson's, and NO SCHOOL.....what a damn great day, huh?!!! Nothing can ruin such a great day!"




Corey smiles at Sammy's enthusiam, and really starts to relax for the first time since he walked into the gym this morning.  

"I think a 3-day weekend is just what I needed.  Not as good as a 4-day weekend, but still..."  Corey laughs.

As they drive, Corey pulls a worn deck of cards out of his pocket and starts to absentmindedly shuffle it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 26, 2004)

*Kyle Graham*


"Sorry Jenn, I'll stop that .. the 'us' bit I mean." Kyle says with a wry smile as he lets her lead the way to the computer and pulling out his pda for the info on the school network and the access codes he's lifted off the coach's account. It would take more time to do this from off campus, but hey, life was a challenge.

_Great the girl you got the hots for hates your guts Kyle, smooth move calling her a mutant, not once but at least three times. She's definitely not going to like me any time soon is she? Should I bail then? I'm getting the vibe, and my gut tells me I'm right.. but how do you PROVE it?_ He continues pulling up his notes trying hard not to furth agrivate his hostess.


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Eleyna Roberston*



> "I guess what I'm trying to say is...my problem...it feels easier to handle with y...a friend. And...if you think your problems might be the same..I'm..uh..around."
> 
> ....
> 
> "And..uh..would you mind hanging out with me a bit more today? I just feel..better with you around. Like the whole..mutant thing isn't so bad."




Smiling was more difficult for her when she was reminded of her problems.  She felt another surge of pain in her stomach, remaining a bit longer than the last.  Flinching again, she was reminded that the problem would probably never go away.  And although it was nice to be reminded that she could be normal sometimes, it was so hard to just pretend it wasn't there.

"Gabe, I...  it's okay.  I know you're here... for me.  But, I... your problems are way more important than mine.  It's just...  it's just some medical thing.  It's so not a big deal compared to what you're going through...  I'll stick around here as long as you need me to.  Okay?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 26, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Smiling was more difficult for her when she was reminded of her problems.  She felt another surge of pain in her stomach, remaining a bit longer than the last.  Flinching again, she was reminded that the problem would probably never go away.  And although it was nice to be reminded that she could be normal sometimes, it was so hard to just pretend it wasn't there.
> 
> "Gabe, I...  it's okay.  I know you're here... for me.  But, I... your problems are way more important than mine.  It's just...  it's just some medical thing.  It's so not a big deal compared to what you're going through...  I'll stick around here as long as you need me to.  Okay?"




_'Dammit, change the subject! Can't you see what it's doing to her?'_
Gabe's smile faltered for a moment as he saw Eleyna's reaction to his words.

"I..I'm sorry. I didn't mean to...uh...I'm really glad you're here, you know? The staying around..it means a lot to me. I'm not sure what I'd have done earlier if you hadn't helped me. I'm...not really sure what I'd be doing now if you weren't here."

Whatever else Gabe was going to say was cut off by a gurgling. Gabe glanced down at his stomach in embarassment.

"Uh..the other side effect of what happened to me this morning; no chance for breakfast. Um..are you hungry at all? I think some food could be a good idea."

Gabe smiled at Eleyna.

"So long as you don't mind getting sandwiches or something with a scary mutant freak, that is."

Gabe's voice was almost normal as he tried to joke about his status. Almost.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2004)

Catherine said:
			
		

> "Andrew!  What are you doing?  I thought you were going to b.s. with the Coach?  You just missed me didn't you?  Come on, you can go with us to the med-scan!"  With that she eagerly grabbed onto his arm to pull him along with her class.




"Yeah, I miss you, but before going to the med-scan, I must show you something. We'll be back in a minute." Andrew pull her out of the ranks and lead her far from her class, forcing her a bit if needed. He stops somewhere where there is not too much people.

"Sorry, hope I was not too hard on that. I must tell you something weird. The coach have ask me to skip the classes for the day and the med-scan. Worst then that, I sucessfully borrow him sixty box, pretending I hadn't enough money. He is acting weird, but I must tell, if the coach is backing us, I am more than willing to skip the class for once. And anyway, I don't need that med scan, I am follow by my own doctor, and he always say I am in perfect health.

So, let's get out of here, I bring you shopping and after that, we will go to the restaurant and see that movie. What do you think of that. A day just for the two of us, and the coach is backing us. What else do you want?"


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I..I'm sorry. I didn't mean to...uh...I'm really glad you're here, you know? The staying around..it means a lot to me. I'm not sure what I'd have done earlier if you hadn't helped me. I'm...not really sure what I'd be doing now if you weren't here."




It wasn't her intention to send him off-balance like that.  Eleyna felt instantly horrible.  _I should just tell him the truth.  It's not like it's really a big deal, not compared to his problems.  Plus, he so sweet and he just wants to help and there's really no way it can hurt him...  not really..._  She would have liked to think that were true.  But look at them now.  Something was different.  They were getting closer just sitting here talking, she felt a connection.  But, the closer they got, the more she might end up hurting him.  No, it wasn't fair to him.

"Sure, um...  yeah, we can get, uh...  we can get something to eat, if that's what you want...  But...  um...  Gabe?  First, I...  yeah, I could really use a friend right now, too, so...  It's just that...  I haven't talked to anyone in such a long time.  I trust you, I do...  I just need some...  I need a little time to..."  Guilt overwhelmed her - she was supposed to be helping Gabe, not making things more complicated for him.  But she couldn't stop the tears welling up in her eyes, and it became clear to Gabe whatever she had to say, it was very difficult for her to do so.  She turned away from him, her voice edged with an urgency and desperation that Gabe couldn't ignore.  "I just don't want you to think that this...  that my stuff is more important than you.  I just don't want anyone to suffer for my problems.  I don't want to hurt anyone anymore!”

Shocks of pain began to surge in her abdomen...


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Ok, that sounds strange. But I still don't buy it and you allready said you're no mutant. I guess if you where you would have noticed it somehow?




"Haven't noticed a thing really," Lorenzo said, following along with Kyle and Jennifer - more to act as a referee if they got into it anymore.  Lorenzo smiled and gave a brief chuckle, relaxing and enjoying the now rather than worrying about what ifs.  "And, Jennifer, if you don't buy it that's good enough for me."

Lorenzo continued his natural talent of being easy going - going with the flow.  As far as he was concerned the whole mutant matter was dropped - at least for now.  Now was the time to sneak onto the school's computers and find some secrets . . . and maybe change his days absent again.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 26, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> It wasn't her intention to send him off-balance like that.  Eleyna felt instantly horrible.  _I should just tell him the truth.  It's not like it's really a big deal, not compared to his problems.  Plus, he so sweet and he just wants to help and there's really no way it can hurt him...  not really..._  She would have liked to think that were true.  But look at them now.  Something was different.  They were getting closer just sitting here talking, she felt a connection.  But, the closer they got, the more she might end up hurting him.  No, it wasn't fair to him.
> 
> "Sure, um...  yeah, we can get, uh...  we can get something to eat, if that's what you want...  But...  um...  Gabe?  First, I...  yeah, I could really use a friend right now, too, so...  It's just that...  I haven't talked to anyone in such a long time.  I trust you, I do...  I just need some...  I need a little time to..."  Guilt overwhelmed her - she was supposed to be helping Gabe, not making things more complicated for him.  But she couldn't stop the tears welling up in her eyes, and it became clear to Gabe whatever she had to say, it was very difficult for her to do so.  She turned away from him, her voice edged with an urgency and desperation that Gabe couldn't ignore.  "I just don't want you to think that this...  that my stuff is more important than you.  I just don't want anyone to suffer for my problems.  I don't want to hurt anyone anymore!”
> 
> Shocks of pain began to surge in her abdomen...




Gabe had leapt up almost before Eleyna had finished talking and moved over to her, his face a mask of shocked worry and compassion. 

"Eleyna, it's alright, it's really alright.."

Gabe moved over, gently putting his hands on Eleyna's shoulders and moving so he could see her face. He looked very serious, more so than Eleyna thought she'd ever seen him. The words poured out of him, spoken with a compassion and conviction that Eleyna had never heard from Gabe.

"Look, Eleyna...I'm not competing for attention with your problems. I have my problems, and you have helped and are helping me with them. But you shouldn't feel that you have to put other people's problems *before* your own; you shouldn't feel that you aren't allowed to have time for your own reasons, or think that having such time betrays people you're helping. You're not hurting people by having problems, Eleyna; nobody lives a life free of them. You're hurting yourself by feeling guilty over having your own problems, and it hurts other people to see you hurting. People care about you, Eleyna. They worry about you. Friendship, and understanding, and supporting other people through their problems..it works both ways. You shouldn't feel that you have to deal with whatever it is alone; you shouldn't feel that you're intruding on your friends if you ask for their help. You'd do whatever you could for your friends, I know you would. Accept that other people feel that way about you! I know...I know I do."

Gabe sagged slightly after his impassioned speech, obviously unused to such intense speaking, but his eyes remained steady, fixed on Eleyna's, and his hands remained a comforting presence on her shoulders. There was no deceit in his expression; just a powerful compassion and a deep understanding. He spoke again, his words quieter, but still full of an underlying sincerity.

"Eleyna..whatever the matter is, I'll be here for you. You're not hurting me by asking for help. You're not making me suffer by admitting that you have problems of your own. If..if I can help you, I will. Believe that."

Gabe embraced Eleyna gently, trying to express his support in deeds if the words hadn't already managed it, the idea of food already forgotten.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 27, 2004)

Kyle Graham

"Okay, let's see what your dad has under the hood." Kyle says as he sits down and starts typing away to call out to the school server bank and do the long labourious task of trying to hack in.


OOC: Computer hack rolls, can I add my gadgets' Datalink power to the attempt? What do you want?


----------



## kid A (May 27, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Eleyna..whatever the matter is, I'll be here for you. You're not hurting me by asking for help. You're not making me suffer by admitting that you have problems of your own. If..if I can help you, I will. Believe that."
> 
> Gabe embraced Eleyna gently, trying to express his support in deeds if the words hadn't already managed it, the idea of food already forgotten.




As Gabe embraced her, she gripped him and began to cry even harder.  Much to her surprise, however, the surges in her abdomen began to subside.  For the second time that day, she found herself hugging Gabe and whispering to him, "Gabe, I'm so sorry!"  And although she still felt a great amount of guilt for her actions, a feeling of relief filled her - relief from the pain in her stomach, and a greater relief from the weight of her world that Gabe was now offering to help her with.

Between her residing sobs, Eleyna managed to tell him, "Thank...  Gabe, thank you.  Thank you so much...  I just...  I just need a little, a little time."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 27, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> As Gabe embraced her, she gripped him and began to cry even harder.  Much to her surprise, however, the surges in her abdomen began to subside.  For the second time that day, she found herself hugging Gabe and whispering to him, "Gabe, I'm so sorry!"  And although she still felt a great amount of guilt for her actions, a feeling of relief filled her - relief from the pain in her stomach, and a greater relief from the weight of her world that Gabe was now offering to help her with.
> 
> Between her residing sobs, Eleyna managed to tell him, "Thank...  Gabe, thank you.  Thank you so much...  I just...  I just need a little, a little time."




Gabe just stood there, holding Eleyna as she cried. 

"Eleyna...it's all alright. You don't have to apologise..and you can have as much time as you need. I'll be here for as long as you need me to be. Just..just don't ever think you have to deal with it all on your own."

_'I should have approached her. I should have tried to speak to her earlier. To think she's been going through this....'_

Gabe stood there, holding Eleyna, providing support and letting her to go through whatever she needed to. His own problems seemed rather far away, all of a sudden.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Haven't noticed a thing really," Lorenzo said, following along with Kyle and Jennifer - more to act as a referee if they got into it anymore.  Lorenzo smiled and gave a brief chuckle, relaxing and enjoying the now rather than worrying about what ifs.  "And, Jennifer, if you don't buy it that's good enough for me."
> 
> Lorenzo continued his natural talent of being easy going - going with the flow.  As far as he was concerned the whole mutant matter was dropped - at least for now.  Now was the time to sneak onto the school's computers and find some secrets . . . and maybe change his days absent again.




Things are getting better again and to be honest they've never been bad. They would have been if Kyle had only called her a mutant but so it was all fine.
And now her natural attitude lets her join Lorenzo's calm, he is addictive with it anyway. She starts sorting through ideas of how to help Kyle but it's no big concern to her and if she decides to do it she doesn't think it will be a big challenge. 

"Ok so I normaly call this geek stuff but please tell me if you find something interesting about Catherine."

The uncrowned queen of the school has been in a running battle for rep with her for a few month now. Jen doesn't get it since Catherine is senior to her, looks at least as good as her and dates the captain of the foodball team. But despite all that the older girl seems to consider her a threat to her position. Almost everyone knows that there's no chance that could happen before Cahterine has long finished school but she doesn't seem to realize it and Jen just enjoys the game too much to care if it has a purpose or not.


----------



## kid A (May 27, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Eleyna...it's all alright. You don't have to apologise..and you can have as much time as you need. I'll be here for as long as you need me to be. Just..just don't ever think you have to deal with it all on your own."




Eleyna let herself be held, clutching to Gabe as though she feared he'd let go at any second.  Her head was a swirl of thought - indecision about whether or not to tell Gabe and how much to tell him, guilt over her abrupt dramatic performance, panic about the sudden change in the status of their friendship, concern about Gabe being taken away for being a mutant...  It was the final thought that worried her most.  And the intensity at which she was worrying about Gabe astonished her.  Here was someone with whom she'd been only casually acquainted just this morning, and now, mere hours later, they'd both suffered complete emotional breakdowns, in eachother's arms no less.  The confusion about this made her want to simultaneously talk to him about it and draw away...

Slowly, feeling stable enough to be on her own two feet again, Eleyna withdrew from Gabe's embrace.  She wiped the remaining tears from her eyes with her hands, following up a meek smile with a question, "Can... can we just do something to get our minds off this right now?  Can we just drive, or, or...  or get something to eat.  Or a movie?  Just something.  We can talk, too, it's just... Gabe, it's just that this is so hard for me.  I'm sorry...  Please understand.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 27, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Slowly, feeling stable enough to be on her own two feet again, Eleyna withdrew from Gabe's embrace.  She wiped the remaining tears from her eyes with her hands, following up a meek smile with a question, "Can... can we just do something to get our minds off this right now?  Can we just drive, or, or...  or get something to eat.  Or a movie?  Just something.  We can talk, too, it's just... Gabe, it's just that this is so hard for me.  I'm sorry...  Please understand.  I'm sorry."




Gabe gently released Eleyna as she drew back, and stood for a moment, looking at her searchingly. Evidently what he saw satisfied him, as he gave a gentle smile and nodded. 

"That seems like a plan to me. How does getting some food and then some kind of movie sound? I don't know about you, but I'm sort of in the mood for something without too much in the way of thought required..I'm not exactly up to deciphering intricate artistic masterpieces right now. And...Eleyna, it's OK if you don't want to talk. I'm not trying to force you into anything. But if you feel like talking at all...well, I'm more than willing to listen."

Gabe stood there for a few moments before he spoke again.

"And..you don't have anything to apologise for. I do understand. Really."

"So..where d'you think a pair of students commiting the incredible crime of skipping school should look for food?"

Gabe grinned as he spoke the last words, though there was still something in his eyes..

_'Whoa. I..I never told somebody else so much about me and my problems before. Seems like Eleyna may be feeling the same sort of thing. What does all this mean? What happens next?' _

Hesitantly, Gabe offered Eleyna his hand, unsure whether it was the right thing to do or not, feeling like he was in a whirlpool of thought and emotion, not even really knowing which way was up anymore.


----------



## kid A (May 27, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Hesitantly, Gabe offered Eleyna his hand, unsure whether it was the right thing to do or not, feeling like he was in a whirlpool of thought and emotion, not even really knowing which way was up anymore.




Looking up at him, Eleyna smiled again.  "I don't care.  As long as we can just go somewhere and forget about our problems for awhile."  Gabe offered his hand, and as she took it she felt a tingling sensation inside of her.  It was so strange...  She felt completely safe with him.

For a moment she lingered there with her hand in his.  Eleyna became aware of the not-so-uncomfortable silence, and she began to walk back to her car, pulling him as she went.  "Let's get outta here."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 27, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Looking up at him, Eleyna smiled again.  "I don't care.  As long as we can just go somewhere and forget about our problems for awhile."  Gabe offered his hand, and as she took it she felt a tingling sensation inside of her.  It was so strange...  She felt completely safe with him.
> 
> For a moment she lingered there with her hand in his.  Eleyna became aware of the not-so-uncomfortable silence, and she began to walk back to her car, pulling him as she went.  "Let's get outta here."




Gabe's face broke into a smile as Eleyna took his hand. _'Well, this feels...good. Shouldn't it be feeling weirder? It just feels..nice.'_ Gabe stood there for a moment just smiling at Eleyna, and then allowed himself to be led back to her car.

"Sounds good to me. I don't really care where we head either; guess we'll find out where we're going when we get there."

Gabe was still smiling, a broad and happy smile. He seemed much happier than he had scant hours ago, shivering and terrified of the gen-scan. 
_'You realise you're grinning like an idiot, don't you?' _
_'Yep. I just can't seem able to stop.'_ 
Gabe had a strange feeling in his stomach, and an odd lump in his throat; but both seemed somehow alright. The sense that the world was somehow upside down had not subsided - Gabe felt like he was drifting along in a dream of some kind, and he had no interest in waking up.


----------



## kid A (May 27, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Sounds good to me. I don't really care where we head either; guess we'll find out where we're going when we get there."




When they reached the car, Eleyna released Gabe's hand and walked around to the driver's side door.  She started the car, and ejected the CD that was currently in the player...  the soundtrack to _'Donnie Darko'_.  _Too depressing.  I... we need something a little more uplifting right now._  Placing the CD back into her book, she pulled out another CD, The Atari's, and put it in the player.  Looking over to Gabe, she noticed how great he looked when he was smiling.  Offering one in return, she said, "Let's head toward the mall.  There's plenty of places to choose from out there."

Her hand went to the transmission and put the car into reverse.  She was about to pull away, and she stopped.  Glancing at Gabe, she just said, "Thanks, Gabe.  Thanks, again."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 27, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Looking over to Gabe, she noticed how great he looked when he was smiling.  Offering one in return, she said, "Let's head toward the mall.  There's plenty of places to choose from out there."
> 
> Her hand went to the transmission and put the car into reverse.  She was about to pull away, and she stopped.  Glancing at Gabe, she just said, "Thanks, Gabe.  Thanks, again."




Gabe just nodded in response to Eleyna's suggestion. As she looked at him, he nodded again and spoke quietly, but with his trademark sincerity.

"I've got just as much to thank you for. More, I would say. So..thank you, Eleyna."

Gabe looked away, slightly rattled by the suddenly strange silence, but his smile returned swiftly. Indeed, he seemed unable to keep it away. He kept looking at Eleyna out of the corner of his eye as she drove. _'Why's my skin tingling like this? And why can't I stop myself looking at Eleyna all the time? It's not like she's going to vanish if I look away..'_

Lost in his thoughts and sidelong glances, Gabe was silent as they drove towards the mall, his head a jumble of confusing feelings. He felt oddly energised, the tiredness of only an hour ago utterly vanished.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 27, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> As they drive, Corey pulls a worn deck of cards out of his pocket and starts to absentmindedly shuffle it.





"Dude you brought your cards? So me acouple of sweet tricks while we're driving...it'll kill the drive time. Have you learned any new tricks? You should seriously hit the streets with that stuff, David Blaine  style...ya know?"

Sammy's head moved like a tennis match between the traffic/driving and Corey shuffling his cards. 


_The traffic is heavy this morning for some reason. It would be wise to pay more attention the road but, heck I got airbags._


----------



## Kangaxx (May 28, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "Dude you brought your cards? So me acouple of sweet tricks while we're driving...it'll kill the drive time. Have you learned any new tricks? You should seriously hit the streets with that stuff, David Blaine  style...ya know?"
> 
> Sammy's head moved like a tennis match between the traffic/driving and Corey shuffling his cards.




"I always bring my cards."  Corey grins.  "But I don't think I can do any good tricks in the car.  I'll show you something new when we've got some food in front of us."


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo hung out in the room with the others, actually looking forward to seeing Kyle work his magic.  All thoughts of mutants were forgotten - temporarily.  

"Computer's kinda slow, huh?"  Lorenzo asked while he waited.


----------



## kid A (May 28, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I've got just as much to thank you for. More, I would say. So..thank you, Eleyna."




At his statement, Eleyna was again reminded of Gabe's dilemma.  Pangs of residual guilt for what had occurred in the park still troubled her.  As far as she was concerned, her behaviour had been intolerable.  This morning she had reached out to help him out, only to eventually (if unintentionally) turn the spotlight back onto herself.  Despite her comfort in knowing now that Gabe would be there for her, she still felt horrible for the way she had treated him when he so desperately needed someone.  It's not like someone was threatening to incarcerate her for abdominal pains.  

Her reply was quiet but genuine.  "It's no problem, Gabe, I'm glad to help.  I don't... want... I don't want to lose you."  She realized what she was saying only as it left her lips, and yet it felt right.  That's what she was feeling, and she owed it to him to speak the truth.  Driving down the back roads of Smalltown, Eleyna simply smiled.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo hung out in the room with the others, actually looking forward to seeing Kyle work his magic. All thoughts of mutants were forgotten - temporarily.
> 
> "Computer's kinda slow, huh?" Lorenzo asked while he waited.



"Not really, it's just not been tweaked to an inch of it's operation system like mine. Took me three days to get rid of all the extras that folks get when they do a typical installation. I just have to make sure a couple things are turned off, shuffled around or whatever before I call out. Don't want the school thinking Jennifer's family is trying to snoop you know." Kyle says with a chipper voice as his fingers dance over the keyboard, whistling lightly to himself from a classic movie song as he goes.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 28, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Her reply was quiet but genuine.  "It's no problem, Gabe, I'm glad to help.  I don't... want... I don't want to lose you."  She realized what she was saying only as it left her lips, and yet it felt right.  That's what she was feeling, and she owed it to him to speak the truth.  Driving down the back roads of Smalltown, Eleyna simply smiled.




Gabe's head jerked round at Eleyna's quiet words. _'What did she just say? Have my abilities expanded to include hallucinations now?'_ For a long moment he just stared at her, surprise and a kind of shocked joy clear on his face. Blushing furiously, Gabe looked down at his hands, clenched together in his lap. He could hear the blood pounding in his ears, and for some reason his lungs didn't seem to be working properly. Gabe swallowed hard, trying to focus. Still looking at his hands, he tentatively spoke.

"I...I don't want to...to lose you either. You..."

Gabe's grip tightened, turning his hands white. When he spoke again, it was very quiet, only barely audible to Eleyna.

"You..you're, ah..important...to me."

"Even though I..haven't been much help to you, since...since, ah, your..problems started...I...what happens to you, it, uh...it matters. I, um..I wanted to approach you...well, before...and see if I could...do anything...but I...ah...I didn't know if...you'd have...if, uh, it'd have been ok."

His words coming even more nervously than usual, Gabe fell silent, not looking at Eleyna. His mouth felt very dry all of a sudden, and his breath seemed to be coming quickly, like he'd just run a race. _'I could really use a hole opening up to swallow me right now. Or a distraction. Any distraction.'_


----------



## Nuke261 (May 28, 2004)

*Whitmyer High School*
Catherine gave Andrew an odd look and then quickly looked down the hallway to see who was around.  "What are you talking about?  We have to go to the med scan.  Why would we skip and why would the Coach tell you to skip?"  She looked at him with a very puzzled expression.  She had been holding his hand but her grip became weaker as she spoke.  "The med scan goes into your school transcripts and it's every bit as important as your SATs, I can't mess that up."  She moved a little bit closer to Andrew, looking quickly down the hall again before speaking in a hushed tone.  "Plus my parents say the med scan tests for genetic problems like if you have the mutant gene, what would people think if I skipped?  Andrew, everyone would think we were some kind of mutants.  You don't want that, do you?"

*Whitmyer Shopping Village*
Sammy pulled into the mall parking lot and easily found a space.  The mall had only opened minutes earlier and shoppers had not flocked to it yet.  Sammy and Corey got out and headed into the food court entrance.  Sammy stopped briefly as he stepped inside, a smile crossing his face.  It was official now, they had successfully skipped school, nothing could ruin their day.

Sammy and Corey both failed to notice the police car drive by the mall entrance as they walked inside.

*Memorial Park*
Eleyna and Gabe were relatively quite for most of the trip across town.  They both held a smirk on their face but were too caught up in their thoughts to realize it.  Traffic was not bad, although it got worse the closer they got to the mall.  That was always the case, though.   They drove past several semi-busy restaurants and settled on going into he mall.  There would be plenty to do while they talked, plus it was familiar ground for both of them.  And comfortable sounded like a good idea, they had gone through enough excitement for one day.

*The Allen Home*
Kyle indeed worked his magic.  Screens popped up and disappeared as his fingers danced across the keyboard.  It took only a few minutes for him to have the system in front of him operating in an acceptable manner.  Soon, all  three kids were staring at the Whitmyer High School main screen.  Kyle punched in Coach Shelton's codes and they were into the secure portion of the system.  Kyle went into the Coaches files and tried to access his files but the passwords would not let him in.  He laughed a bit nervously and tried a few more tricks, backdoors and shortcuts, but nothing would get him into the Coaches private files.  Jennifer was becoming bored and walked across the room and drug a chair over to sit in.  

Lorenzo was staring at the screens Kyle was accessing, sort of zoning out as it all flashed before his eyes.  Suddenly, without realizing it, he spoke.  "Dude, Shelton's files are encrypted.  You have his public pass codes, not his private ones." After speaking Lorenzo stood up, curious to why he said that.  He looked back at Kyle and suddenly his world stopped.  His stomach tensed up and he felt just a little dizzy.  There was a feeling in the back of his mind that was gone as soon as he noticed it.  For that brief, half a second he understood what Kyle was doing.  One thought went through his head.  _Oh no, we are mutants._


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Whitmyer High School*
> Catherine gave Andrew an odd look and then quickly looked down the hallway to see who was around.  "What are you talking about?  We have to go to the med scan.  Why would we skip and why would the Coach tell you to skip?"  She looked at him with a very puzzled expression.  She had been holding his hand but her grip became weaker as she spoke.  "The med scan goes into your school transcripts and it's every bit as important as your SATs, I can't mess that up."  She moved a little bit closer to Andrew, looking quickly down the hall again before speaking in a hushed tone.  "Plus my parents say the med scan tests for genetic problems like if you have the mutant gene, what would people think if I skipped?  Andrew, everyone would think we were some kind of mutants.  You don't want that, do you?"




"Mutant gene? That's not serious. Anyway, with the number of control I must pass with the team, I would have known that I have some mutant gene. Anyway, I think my class go later to the med-scan, so I suggest you to go, if you would feel more confortable, and after that, we will go shopping. And for my files, I have enough follow up to seal such a minor breach, and the coach will support me anyway.

Cathy, I have the chance to pass almost a whole with you. Long time we didn't. I don't want to miss that. You derserve that I want you to pass a great day. So, go to the med-scan and then, come join me on the field behind, I will do some visualisation of the last match, I really need to understand what have happen that turn so worst."

While he say that, he try to be the more reassuring to Catherine.


----------



## kid A (May 28, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "You..you're, ah..important...to me."
> 
> "Even though I..haven't been much help to you, since...since, ah, your..problems started...I...what happens to you, it, uh...it matters. I, um..I wanted to approach you...well, before...and see if I could...do anything...but I...ah...I didn't know if...you'd have...if, uh, it'd have been ok."




If he had seemed nervous before, about her figuring out he was a mutant, Gabe seemed on the edge of disaster when Eleyna had told him she didn't want to lose him.  Her grin widened noticably when he replied in agreement, and even more so when Gabe told her that she was important to him.  For an instant, she was as radiant as she had been in Memorial Park, happiness glistening in her eyes.  

But as he continued, Eleyna felt the pressure of her life coming to bear yet again.  She was flattered that he had wanted to ask about her...  to see what had been bothering her all this time.  But the weight of guilt began taking shape in the form of abdominal pain.  "I just don't want to bother anyone with it.  It's really...  it's no big deal, I just..."

Then something unexpected occurred.  As she spoke, she glanced over at him, looking down at his clenched hands.  _God, his hands are white!!!  Don't...  Don't do this to him.  Eleyna, don't push him away...  he's all you've got right now.  You know you can trust him._

"... I just...  Gabe...  I've been...  I...  strange things are happening to me.  I've got...  the doctors I've seen... they don't know what's wrong with me.  I'm having...  god...  it's like these horrible pains in my abdomen and an almost constant migraine.  Last year..." she grimaced as she remembered being taken to the hospital for the first time, "last year I was taken to the, the hospital and they found major internal hemorrhaging...  It's...  I'm just, I'm a mess, Gabe."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 28, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> But as he continued, Eleyna felt the pressure of her life coming to bear yet again.  She was flattered that he had wanted to ask about her...  to see what had been bothering her all this time.  But the weight of guilt began taking shape in the form of abdominal pain.  "I just don't want to bother anyone with it.  It's really...  it's no big deal, I just..."
> 
> Then something unexpected occurred.  As she spoke, she glanced over at him, looking down at his clenched hands.  _God, his hands are white!!!  Don't...  Don't do this to him.  Eleyna, don't push him away...  he's all you've got right now.  You know you can trust him._
> 
> "... I just...  Gabe...  I've been...  I...  strange things are happening to me.  I've got...  the doctors I've seen... they don't know what's wrong with me.  I'm having...  god...  it's like these horrible pains in my abdomen and an almost constant migraine.  Last year..." she grimaced as she remembered being taken to the hospital for the first time, "last year I was taken to the, the hospital and they found major internal hemorrhaging...  It's...  I'm just, I'm a mess, Gabe."




Gabe looked at Eleyna as she spoke, compassion and sympathy plain on his face. _'Wow. No wonder she's been looking ill. Poor Eleyna..'_

"Eleyna..."

"I...I guess there's nothing I can do on the medical side of things. But..you don't have to deal with this all by yourself. You don't have to shut yourself away from other people, or feel guilty over something like this.  I'm..I'm here for you, for as long as you can put up with me. Things...things will get better. I know it."

There was nothing but sincerity in Gabe's words as he offered Eleyna a compassionate smile. His hands slowly relaxed, the blood returning to them.  

"Eleyna..I believe in you. I trust you. I...care about you. And I think it'll take a lot more than this to stop you."

Gabe reached over and gently squeezed Eleyna's shoulder for a moment in a silent gesture of support, a gentle smile on his face all the while.

"We can deal with this. I..I know that when I'm with you, I feel like I can handle my problems. And..and maybe, we can handle yours. T..Together."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *The Allen Home*
> Kyle indeed worked his magic. Screens popped up and disappeared as his fingers danced across the keyboard. It took only a few minutes for him to have the system in front of him operating in an acceptable manner. Soon, all three kids were staring at the Whitmyer High School main screen. Kyle punched in Coach Shelton's codes and they were into the secure portion of the system. Kyle went into the Coaches files and tried to access his files but the passwords would not let him in. He laughed a bit nervously and tried a few more tricks, backdoors and shortcuts, but nothing would get him into the Coaches private files. Jennifer was becoming bored and walked across the room and drug a chair over to sit in.
> 
> Lorenzo was staring at the screens Kyle was accessing, sort of zoning out as it all flashed before his eyes. Suddenly, without realizing it, he spoke. "Dude, Shelton's files are encrypted. You have his public pass codes, not his private ones." After speaking Lorenzo stood up, curious to why he said that. He looked back at Kyle and suddenly his world stopped. His stomach tensed up and he felt just a little dizzy. There was a feeling in the back of his mind that was gone as soon as he noticed it. For that brief, half a second he understood what Kyle was doing. One thought went through his head. _Oh no, we are mutants._



"Yeah, I sorta get that now Lorenzo." Kyle says with a grumble as he pulls out a new CD from his bag, "Let's see if my software connection came though with a decent codebreaker after all. Seems Coach cares more about some stuff than his grade book it seems." Kyle continues without noticing that Lorenzo had exactly mirrored his thoughts or looking back to see his expression. Kyle seems completely different now, focused on several diverse blocks of seemingly sense gibberish as he types away quickly, not the typical class clown he is at school. (OOC: any way for him to hack/figure out the decryption or copy it over to the pc?)


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I sorta get that now Lorenzo." Kyle says with a grumble as he pulls out a new CD from his bag.




Lorenzo felt his stomach lurch and blood drain from his hands and face.  He took a couple of unsteady steps to lean with his back against the wall, facing the other two.  "Yeah, but I don't get it . . . ,"  Lorenzo said aloud. He looked to Kyle, "I mean, I have no idea why I said what I said . . . it sort of popped into my head and I said it like I was thinking it . . . but I wasn't."

"Did I just get that thought from you?" Lorenzo asked, uncertainly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo felt his stomach lurch and blood drain from his hands and face. He took a couple of unsteady steps to lean with his back against the wall, facing the other two. "Yeah, but I don't get it . . . ," Lorenzo said aloud. He looked to Kyle, "I mean, I have no idea why I said what I said . . . it sort of popped into my head and I said it like I was thinking it . . . but I wasn't."
> 
> "Did I just get that thought from you?" Lorenzo asked, uncertainly.



Kyle stops while the computer compiles the mass of code on the disc and swings around. "I don't know man, but let me tell you this.. if you can, me and you need to stop by the school caferteria and find out what the meatloaf special really is.. cause let me tell you it's bugging me." Kyle says with a smirk as he clearly tries to get Lorenzo to calm down. "Can't be anyworse than turning it the girl you have the hots for.." Blinks and looks over at Jennifer in embarrasment before turning around to look at the screen. REALLY interested in the progress of the program as it ticks off the installation of the code breaker.


----------



## kid A (May 28, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "We can deal with this. I..I know that when I'm with you, I feel like I can handle my problems. And..and maybe, we can handle yours. T..Together."




It would be lying to say she didn't feel a little better having gotten some of this off her chest.  And Gabe had been really great about trying to comfort her, considering what was on his plate.  But Gabe just didn't understand what it...  what _she_ was causing.  "Gabe, look...  you don't get it.  I'm a complete mess!  And I'm messing up everyone's life around me.  My parents...  they've got all... all these medical bills to pay now...  the specialty doctors aren't covered by their health insurance.  I've...  I had to start seeing a psychiatrist.  Th-They keep warning me to keep my stress levels down - I've had to stop extracurricular activities, I hardly see my friends anymore..."

They were within sight of the mall, but she didn't feel like she could drive the distance safely.  As she was talking to him about it, the pain began to grow again.  Head throbbing, she felt as though her body was going to explode...  only that would have been some measure of relief.  Eleyna was at the point of another breakdown.  She pulled the car off the road, into a parking lot of some used CD store where she put it in park over two spaces.  It had begun snowballing and there was no way she could stop it now.  

"Everyone keeps telling me...  my parents, my friends...  they keep telling me it's gonna stop - only, y'know, it _never_ stops!!  I-I start to think...  I start to feel like I'm...  like I'm okay, and then I start hurting again, or bleeding again, or I pass out from a migraine.  Gabe, my parents...  I've heard them fighting...  th-they're so... so stressed about the money, I'm just...  they...  I'm just causing all th-these problems and they _never seem to stop!_"  

Tears were falling, uncontrollably, down her cheeks.  Unaware, Eleyna clutched her abdomen with her left hand, pressing down on the armrest of the car with her right to alleviate some of the pain in her stomach.  Her body ached as she sobbed, and she just wanted to be finished with this...  she wanted it to go away.  "Please, Gabe, help me!  Please make it stop!  I don't want this anymore!  I can't do it anymore!  Please make it go away!"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 28, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Everyone keeps telling me...  my parents, my friends...  they keep telling me it's gonna stop - only, y'know, it _never_ stops!!  I-I start to think...  I start to feel like I'm...  like I'm okay, and then I start hurting again, or bleeding again, or I pass out from a migraine.  Gabe, my parents...  I've heard them fighting...  th-they're so... so stressed about the money, I'm just...  they...  I'm just causing all th-these problems and they _never seem to stop!_"
> 
> Tears were falling, uncontrollably, down her cheeks.  Unaware, Eleyna clutched her abdomen with her left hand, pressing down on the armrest of the car with her right to alleviate some of the pain in her stomach.  Her body ached as she sobbed, and she just wanted to be finished with this...  she wanted it to go away.  "Please, Gabe, help me!  Please make it stop!  I don't want this anymore!  I can't do it anymore!  Please make it go away!"




_'Oh, God, Eleyna!'_ Gabe moved across the car, and embraced the crying girl.

"Eleyna..."

_'What can I do? What do I say?! I...it hurts so much to see her like this!'_ At a loss for words, he held her gently, stroking her hair and murmuring her name. _'It's so unfair! Eleyna's a great - a wonderful person! She doesn't deserve to have this happening to her! What can I do? What can I do?!'_ Tears began pricking Gabe's eyes, crying for his frustration in being so useless to Eleyna, and for the pain she was suffering.

"God, Eleyna...it *isn't* your fault! It isn't! I..it..you..Eleyna, you help so many people! You don't cause problems, you solve them! You...you...Eleyna..I...this isn't your fault! And..and I..I don't know what I can do..but...but..I know I can be here for you! Whatever happens, I...I'm here! I'll..I'll always be here."

Gabe trailed off, out of his depth. Guilt over his ineffectuality and pain over Eleyna's suffering caused a knot to form in Gabe's stomach. Knowing there was nothing he could say to make things right, he held the crying girl, sharing her pain as best he could, quietly crying with her.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> "I don't know man, but let me tell you this.. if you can, me and you need to stop by the school caferteria and find out what the meatloaf special really is.. cause let me tell you it's bugging me." Kyle says with a smirk as he clearly tries to get Lorenzo to calm down. "Can't be anyworse than turning it the girl you have the hots for.."




Lorenzo really tried to settle his stomach and thought _'Kyle's got some wierd mental powers if he can put thoughts in my head - pretty cool though.'_ 

Lorenzo smiled let the thought of the cafeteria run through his mind.  "Then again, maybe we don't want to know what's going on in the lunch lady's mind - just, wrong, man, way, way wrong!"  Lorenzo said as he snickered.  Lorenzo looked over to Jennifer to get her reaction and thought, _'I wonder if he can put thoughts in her head too?'_


----------



## kid A (May 29, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "God, Eleyna...it *isn't* your fault! It isn't! I..it..you..Eleyna, you help so many people! You don't cause problems, you solve them! You...you...Eleyna..I...this isn't your fault! And..and I..I don't know what I can do..but...but..I know I can be here for you! Whatever happens, I...I'm here! I'll..I'll always be here."
> 
> Gabe trailed off, out of his depth. Guilt over his ineffectuality and pain over Eleyna's suffering caused a knot to form in Gabe's stomach. Knowing there was nothing he could say to make things right, he held the crying girl, sharing her pain as best he could, quietly crying with her.




His arms felt stronger than she would have initially thought, providing comfort for her shaking body.  Eleyna simply let herself be held, and continued to cry, not caring what kind of commotion it may cause outside.  She needed him now.  Her body hurt all over, the pain was almost intolerable and he was the only thing preventing her attack from getting worse.  In her mind, she silently pleaded, 

_makeitstopmakeitstopgodi'msosorrypleasemakeitstoppleasemakeitstop..._ 

As time passed and exhaustion began to set in, a calmness finally came over her.  When she was finished crying, her abdominal pains subsided.  However, the throbbing of her migraine became more pronounced, making her too tired to even move.  After awhile, Eleyna mumbled something against Gabe's chest.  Almost inaudible, her words were, "Please don't let me go."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 29, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> As time passed and exhaustion began to set in, a calmness finally came over her.  When she was finished crying, her abdominal pains subsided.  However, the throbbing of her migraine became more pronounced, making her too tired to even move.  After awhile, Eleyna mumbled something against Gabe's chest.  Almost inaudible, her words were, "Please don't let me go."





In response, Gabe's grip on Eleyna tightened slightly. Exhausted, physically, mentally and emotionally taxed to his limits, he didn't have the energy for anything but the truth. Gabe rested his head on hers, and spoke quietly into Eleyna's hair, his voice thick with emotion.

"Never going to happen."

_'I don't..want to let her go. She..she shouldn't have to suffer like this. Eleyna..when did she become so important to me?'_


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo really tried to settle his stomach and thought _'Kyle's got some wierd mental powers if he can put thoughts in my head - pretty cool though.'_
> 
> Lorenzo smiled let the thought of the cafeteria run through his mind.  "Then again, maybe we don't want to know what's going on in the lunch lady's mind - just, wrong, man, way, way wrong!"  Lorenzo said as he snickered.  Lorenzo looked over to Jennifer to get her reaction and thought, _'I wonder if he can put thoughts in her head too?'_





Jen was staring out of the window without much interst but the conversation draws her attention back in with a snap. Talk about reading minds can only get her into trouble. And then there's that little something that Kyle said.
To Lorenzo she looks relaxed, grinning as if she's not the least but surprised about Kyle's words.
In fact she isn't, she's used to get that reaction from boys. But still she's thinking frantically of what to make of it. If he's interested in her it's so much more likely he won't give up on that mutant thing until he's proven it and that's just terrific. On the other hand it could make it so much more easy to stir him into other directions.

"So you guys found something interesting? I just hope if the coach realy knew you're a mutant he didn't put it on the server, couldn't the feds just read it then?"


----------



## Kangaxx (May 30, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Whitmyer Shopping Village*
> Sammy pulled into the mall parking lot and easily found a space.  The mall had only opened minutes earlier and shoppers had not flocked to it yet.  Sammy and Corey got out and headed into the food court entrance.  Sammy stopped briefly as he stepped inside, a smile crossing his face.  It was official now, they had successfully skipped school, nothing could ruin their day.
> 
> Sammy and Corey both failed to notice the police car drive by the mall entrance as they walked inside.




As they go into the food court entrance of the mall, Corey glances around.  "Hmm.. Sammy, I think those girls you were looking for are mostly in school right now."  He looks around the food court considering his options. "Howabout we both grab some food and meet up over there."  Corey says, gesturing at an out of the way table.   Assuming Sammy agrees, he walks over to Chic-fil-a.  Looking at the cashier, he suddenly grows self-conscious about being in the mall when he obviously looks like someone that should be in school.  "Um, could I get a chicken biscuit and some OJ?"  

_I can't believe I'm wandering around the mall in the middle of a school day.  I've never done anything like this before. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "So you guys found something interesting? I just hope if the coach realy knew you're a mutant he didn't put it on the server, couldn't the feds just read it then?"



"Look Jen, I'm sorry I said that.. it was kinda outa line I reckon, but as for the whole computer thing, I was maybe hoping for a clue or something. I didn't think it would be as easy as logging in and find 'Coach's big-list-o-mutants' if you mean that, but he clearly has some interest in a bunch of people." Kyle looks back, taking great care not to meet Jennifer's gaze and apparently he's been blushing. "Lorenzo, who all did you hear the coach tell to leave? I could use some more names to cross with the last few years gen-scan visits."


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> "Lorenzo, who all did you hear the coach tell to leave? I could use some more names to cross with the last few years gen-scan visits."




"Man, I had heard something slam by the coach's office, and went to check it out," Lorenzo replied. "The coach was standing there and said something like . . . 'today's not a day to get noticed, isn't there somewhere else you want to be' or something like that.  Eleyna and Gabe were close by talking about something, but they split together and didn't want to have me hanging with them - never would of put those two together . . . . But that's all I know - I'm all for your theories, bud, but only once you've got something."

When talking of what the coach said, Lorenzo puffed out his chest and pretended to be the coach while he said it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Man, I had heard something slam by the coach's office, and went to check it out," Lorenzo replied. "The coach was standing there and said something like . . . 'today's not a day to get noticed, isn't there somewhere else you want to be' or something like that. Eleyna and Gabe were close by talking about something, but they split together and didn't want to have me hanging with them - never would of put those two together . . . . But that's all I know - I'm all for your theories, bud, but only once you've got something."
> 
> When talking of what the coach said, Lorenzo puffed out his chest and pretended to be the coach while he said it.



"Would have been nice to have seen something like that... but anyway, it's not happening so I quess I'll just go with my name and see how it goes out." Grins at Lorenzo with a classic Kyle smartass smile. "Since I'm the mutant an all. Anyway, was hoping for more clues since the more data you have the better a trend you can spot."


OOC: looking for the days of the Gene scans and looking for names in common for being out or missing each time. Most assuredly waiting on the GM for thatt.  Feel free to jump in and keep the talking going though.. this is fun


----------



## Nuke261 (May 31, 2004)

*Whitmyer High School*
Catherine simply stood before Andrew and looked back at him, no real expression on her face.  Then slowly,  she started to smile again, that look that Andrew loved where her eyes seemed to sparkle.  "Okay, I'll meet you but I don't know how long it will take."  She leaned up and kissed him, squeezed his hand and then ran off to join her class.  

Andrew stood in the hall for a minute thinking about the conversation he just had.  After everything had sunk in he made his way to his locker and then out the doors for the field across the street.  Once out the doors he saw two teachers standing near the driveway.  They were talking to each other but stopped and looked up as Andrew walked out the doors.  

*Whitmyer Shopping Village*
Sammy was in his element.  Corey may have felt a bit out of place at this time of day but Sammy could live at the mall and never feel guilt over it.  The boys ordered food and met back at their table.  They talked and joked and finally Corey began to feel more at ease.  Really what was there to be scared of, it was just the mall.  Sammy perked up as a couple of saleswomen from one of the department stores walked through the food court.  They were laughing and talking to each other and looked very beautiful while doing it.  The boys enjoyed the scenery and their meal and both failed to notice the two police officers who walked into the building.

*Eleyna's Car*
It seamed to both Eleyna and Gabe that events in the car had taken hours.   About seven minutes had passed.  The two would most likely have held one another for hours, the stress form the morning overwhelming them and making sleep a very attractive idea.  However, both were startled to hear car horns and emergency vehicles.  They looked out the drivers side window at the usually busy Whipple Ave. to see that all traffic had been blocked off.  Two police cars and an ambulance were at the scene and from what the kids could tell a large semi truck had blown all of it's tires, lost control and slammed into both lanes of oncoming traffic.  The scene was intense and they had a front row view from their spot in the parking lot.  Gabe froze momentarily, feeling very on display.  The feeling passed as he realized that no one was interested in them at all.  Eleyna began to brace herself, anticipating the feeling of pain that was about to hit her body, however it never happened.

*The Allen Home*
Kyle was pretty excited to find a listing of Med Scan visits to the school for the past six years.  That excitement quickly vanished when attendance records for the last six years showed perfect attendance on those dates.  It just didn't seem to make sense.  Jennifer seemed relieved that the hunt was over but Lorenzo asked Kyle to look closer at the dates.  After slowly scanning through each month of the med scan they noticed that last year Eleyna Robertson was absent the week of the scan with a doctor's excuse.  The strange thing was that according to the records she came back to school for the scan and was off the rest of the week.  Very possible but not likely for a school kid to come in for one day when they have an excuse off.  

Lorenzo began to back track in his head and remembered that last year was when Eleyna started missing a lot of school and her mood (and grades) started changing.  He looked over at Jennifer to see if she could read his mind.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *The Allen Home*
> Kyle was pretty excited to find a listing of Med Scan visits to the school for the past six years. That excitement quickly vanished when attendance records for the last six years showed perfect attendance on those dates. It just didn't seem to make sense. Jennifer seemed relieved that the hunt was over but Lorenzo asked Kyle to look closer at the dates. After slowly scanning through each month of the med scan they noticed that last year Eleyna Robertson was absent the week of the scan with a doctor's excuse. The strange thing was that according to the records she came back to school for the scan and was off the rest of the week. Very possible but not likely for a school kid to come in for one day when they have an excuse off.
> 
> Lorenzo began to back track in his head and remembered that last year was when Eleyna started missing a lot of school and her mood (and grades) started changing. He looked over at Jennifer to see if she could read his mind.



Kyle frowns at that. "Okay, now I KNOW this is not right.. I mean, last year I was in Arizona with my aunt and uncle visiting her family. Her dad is a jerk and was like all heavy on me cause I'm not their kid and he was going on how it was not right that they didn't have any of their own." Kyle shrugs as he sits back and looks at the list, trying to figure how else could he look though these things. "Someone is playing with the figures, has to be.. I mean.. who has EVER heard of a schoold day with PERFECT attendence? I don't think it's possible, someone is always sick, slacking off or just plain skipping.  Still, that shows that something is going on. I haven't seen such good trail covering since I tried to find out about my dad."  He slides back with a disgruntled sigh and puts his head in his hands, clearly stumped what to do next.


----------



## kid A (May 31, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Never going to happen."




Squeezing him tighter as Gabe said this, Eleyna finally began to calm down.  She became calm enough, in fact, to hear the sounds of sirens extremely close to her car.  _What the hell?_

She slowly pulled away from Gabe, and observed the chaotic scene taking place just outside her car.  It looked like a semi had crashed into both lanes of traffic - the apparent cause being that it had blown its tires...  all of them!  "What happened?  Did you see what happened, Gabe?  Was that..  ummm...  did you do that?  Did _I make you_ do that?"  A panic started to rise in her, that she may have somehow caused him to trigger his mutant power.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

Andrew walks to the field, saying hello to both teacher, than ignoring them. His way to walk have no hesitation, just as some work was waiting him on the field.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 31, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She slowly pulled away from Gabe, and observed the chaotic scene taking place just outside her car.  It looked like a semi had crashed into both lanes of traffic - the apparent cause being that it had blown its tires...  all of them!  "What happened?  Did you see what happened, Gabe?  Was that..  ummm...  did you do that?  Did _I make you_ do that?"  A panic started to rise in her, that she may have somehow caused him to trigger his mutant power.




"Wh-huh?"

Was Gabe's considered response. He looked up and focused on the scene around them, eyes widening in surprise. 

"What the...uh, no, I didn't see it. I was...uh...preoccupied."

Gabe flushed slightly as he spoke, but Eleyna's next words made him sit up, the denial out of his mouth before he'd really thought about it. Without thinking about it, he put his hands on either side of Eleyna's head and touched his forehead to hers, his next words coming more quietly.

"No! No, Eleyna...you didn't have a hand in that. I didn't do it. I'd know."

Gabe drew his head back slightly, looking Eleyna in the eyes. His hands remained where they were.

"Don't...don't think like that. Being with you..it feels like I'm more in control. Like I can deal with my...my abilities. You're not making me randomly destroy stuff or anything, so don't...don't...well, don't think you are. I..I couldn't handle you feeling any more guilt because..because of me. Whatever happened just now, it wasn't your fault, and it wasn't something I've done."

Gabe focused on the situation, his instinctive response done with, and noticed what he was doing. He quietly flushed as he let his hands drop, and glanced away.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> As they go into the food court entrance of the mall, Corey glances around. "Hmm.. Sammy, I think those girls you were looking for are mostly in school right now." He looks around the food court considering his options. "Howabout we both grab some food and meet up over there." Corey says, gesturing at an out of the way table.




Corey, seriously, relax man....the mall just opened. We'll have a great time..and get you home before your parents call, what could go wrong? 

_Man, this is kinda like that old movie...when the guys skip school and the other guy wrecks his dads car...and then they join in on a parade or somethin'....oh yeah, Farris Buller's Day off....what a nightmare...ha ha..today will be way better then that!!_


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Whitmyer Shopping Village
> Sammy was in his element. Corey may have felt a bit out of place at this time of day but Sammy could live at the mall and never feel guilt over it. The boys ordered food and met back at their table. They talked and joked and finally Corey began to feel more at ease. Really what was there to be scared of, it was just the mall. Sammy perked up as a couple of saleswomen from one of the department stores walked through the food court. They were laughing and talking to each other and looked very beautiful while doing it. The boys enjoyed the scenery and their meal and both failed to notice the two police officers who walked into the building.





See Corey all is right with the world. You're a natural rebal against the school system my man!!! haha. This mall is so great, its a hidden treasure of women amoungst the flooded meat markets of socitey. You know what I need....an older woman, someone to teach me the ways of the world.... no, what I need is two older women...yeah, dressed for success with legs up to their shoulders. Quick Corey show them a quick trick!!! Maybe our young charm will influence them into giving up a discount or better yet.....their numbers!!!


----------



## kid A (Jun 1, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Don't...don't think like that. Being with you..it feels like I'm more in control. Like I can deal with my...my abilities. You're not making me randomly destroy stuff or anything, so don't...don't...well, don't think you are. I..I couldn't handle you feeling any more guilt because..because of me. Whatever happened just now, it wasn't your fault, and it wasn't something I've done."




The panic began to subside and a meek smile graced her features once more.  She found herself enjoying the comfort of his proximity before he pulled away.  "Okay, I...  I didn't know.  I just didn't want to make things more difficult for you is all...  Thank you, Gabe."  

Looking out the windshield of her car, she found herself still amazed at the scene.  "Did you notice that all the tires were blown out on that truck?  What are the chances of that happening, do you think?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> The panic began to subside and a meek smile graced her features once more.  She found herself enjoying the comfort of his proximity before he pulled away.  "Okay, I...  I didn't know.  I just didn't want to make things more difficult for you is all...  Thank you, Gabe."
> 
> Looking out the windshield of her car, she found herself still amazed at the scene.  "Did you notice that all the tires were blown out on that truck?  What are the chances of that happening, do you think?"




Gabe blushed and looked at his hands. _'My hands are..tingling and..I didn't want to let go. Ah, focus!'_ 
"Ah...sorry. I may have overreacted. I just..didn't want you worrying."

Trying to find a distraction, Gabe looked away from Eleyna and really surveyed the scene for the first time.

"Wow...you're right. I'd say the chances of that are next to none."

Gabe looked back at Eleyna, a worried frown on his face.

"Do..do you think a..ah, someone like me could have made the tires blow out? But..why would anyone want to do that? Unless..they didn't mean to?"

Almost unconsciously, Gabe moved his hand over Eleyna's, taking comfort in the contact. He craned his neck, trying to make out more details of the scene.

"I hope nobody's hurt.."


----------



## kid A (Jun 1, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Do..do you think a..ah, someone like me could have made the tires blow out? But..why would anyone want to do that? Unless..they didn't mean to?"




Eleyna took Gabe's hand when he offered it.  It made her feel very comforted, knowing how much he was trying to help her.  As she continued to look on, she remembered what he had said earlier, and attempted to dispel his worry.

"I think...  I'd guess a mutant could do something like that.  I don't know, but it seems like something they could do with or without controlling it.  But, I'd think that they'd know somehow.  You even said that when you used your...  ummm...  powers?  You said you could feel it, right?  Even when you didn't mean to do it.  You were still aware that something happened.  So I think that one way or another, whoever did it would know about it."

In the recesses of her mind, Eleyna knew something wasn't right.  But with everything that happened today, the feeling didn't seem entirely out of place, and it was definitely not enough to make her think something else was happening...


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

*The Allen Home*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Lorenzo began to back track in his head and remembered that last year was when Eleyna started missing a lot of school and her mood (and grades) started changing.  He looked over at Jennifer to see if she could read his mind.




Lorenzo looked somewhat apprehensively at the dates and names.  He didn’t want to rat out Eleyna on something that didn’t seem to be coincidence.  Lorenzo wasn’t about to betray a confidence even if it was to support a theory.  _ ‘Though if Eleyna was being covered for, maybe she was a mutant . . . and if she was – and I was, then that means that Gabe could be as well,’_ Lorenzo thought.  

He tried to remember if he had perfect attendance on the med scan days.

“Kyle, I don’t know what to tell you,”  Lorenzo said with conviction, “I’ve never known you to have any issues with computer information – so if you say the information’s been doctored, I’m pretty sure I agree with you.  Is there any way to determine when it was doctored, or, more importantly, by who?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "I think...  I'd guess a mutant could do something like that.  I don't know, but it seems like something they could do with or without controlling it.  But, I'd think that they'd know somehow.  You even said that when you used your...  ummm...  powers?  You said you could feel it, right?  Even when you didn't mean to do it.  You were still aware that something happened.  So I think that one way or another, whoever did it would know about it."
> 
> In the recesses of her mind, Eleyna knew something wasn't right.  But with everything that happened today, the feeling didn't seem entirely out of place, and it was definitely not enough to make her think something else was happening...




Gabe squeezed Eleyna's hand quietly.

"Yeah. I guess you're right. I didn't really think about it..it feels odd to think of me knowing about how it works for..mutants. I mean, just over a week ago, I thought I was just like everybody else. Then..then I thought that I was all alone, and if anyone found out they'd avoid or report me. Now..."

Gabe spoke reflectively,musing rather than fear in his words. 

"Now...there's you."

Gabe's face said much more than his simple words, a grateful happiness in his eyes. Then, Gabe lapsed back into silence, while his hand remained holding Eleyna's in a steady grip. A small frown appeared on his face as he surveyed the accident, not really sure what to make of it.


----------



## kid A (Jun 1, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Now...there's you."




Despite everything that had happened, his comment made Eleyna beam.  Her smile was warm, and appeared more affectionate than any other smile Gabe had seen all day.  She understood the context in which Gabe was speaking, but to her, it meant more than just supporting him as a mutant.  And knowing that he felt this way about her - not simply that he could trust her - it gave her a renewed strength.  She felt so happy, even giddy.

"Thanks, Gabe.  I..."  She trailed off, suddenly realizing she wanted to kiss him.

The wail of another approaching siren brought her attention back to the accident.  Unfortunate as it was, something had made her realize that they shouldn't be there.  "Gabe, ummm...  we should probably get going.  I mean, I know they've got alot going on over there... but if someone sees us, they might start asking why we aren't in school.  And the last thing I want is for you to have to go back to Whitmyer, today of all days."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Gabe.  I..."  She trailed off, suddenly realizing she wanted to kiss him.
> 
> The wail of another approaching siren brought her attention back to the accident.  Unfortunate as it was, something had made her realize that they shouldn't be there.  "Gabe, ummm...  we should probably get going.  I mean, I know they've got alot going on over there... but if someone sees us, they might start asking why we aren't in school.  And the last thing I want is for you to have to go back to Whitmyer, today of all days."




Gabe returned Eleyna's smile happily. _'Wow..she's beautiful when she smiles. I..want to see her smile. To make her smile. All the time...'_
Gabe sat there looking at the smiling Eleyna, so engrossed that he missed the beginning of what she was saying. 

"Huh? Uh, yeah. We should...go..somewhere.."

Gabe's mind seemed to be somewhere else for a moment as he gazed at Eleyna, something different in his eyes. _'Why am I thinking that I want to...Gabe, this isn't the time for this! You've got to concentrate on what you're doing, not space out over Eleyna!'_ A flicker of..something..crossed Gabe's face, and he shook himself slightly, trying to focus on the matter at hand..though obviously not without some effort. 

"Yes. You're right, we have to go somewhere less conspicuous. Uh..do you want to try for the mall, and blend in with the people there? Or go somewhere else? I admit...I'm kind of low on ideas.."


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 1, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> See Corey all is right with the world. You're a natural rebal against the school system my man!!! haha. This mall is so great, its a hidden treasure of women amoungst the flooded meat markets of socitey. You know what I need....an older woman, someone to teach me the ways of the world.... no, what I need is two older women...yeah, dressed for success with legs up to their shoulders. Quick Corey show them a quick trick!!! Maybe our young charm will influence them into giving up a discount or better yet.....their numbers!!!




"Uh wha?  You've got to be kidding!  They're like twice our age.  They'd probably tousle my hair and pinch my cheeks."

_No way I'm going to talk to them.  I'd probably turn fire engine red._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *The Allen Home*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Not too sure as to the who? As to the why? There are a lot of folks who don't like the ways things are going, did you know if you go by goverment figures and publically collected figures there are two trends in the country? The number of 'genetically flawed' folks out there is holding steady by goverment figures, but if you go by publically collected figure's it's going up?"  Looks around to the others, clearly this is a thing he's been watching over time. "And if you're 'not pure' you can't get scholarships, loans, federal jobs with the same amount of ease. The country is factioning hard into the haves and the have-nots. A lot of people are starting to realize that they are on the wrong side of that line and in dire danger of losing rights and liberties that we all once took for granted." Shrugs and deflates a bit. "Sorry to be so preachy, but it's always been an issue in my house, we are big into protecting our rights."

(OOC: I seem to recall (and feel quick to correct me) that american's in the future's past setting were classed into three groups... 'pure' human with no mutant potential (who had full rights), 'anomolous' and mutants who were accordingly restricted.. feel free to correct me.. if I'm wrong just assume Kyle's seeing what 'might' be coming. )


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

...


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Corey, listen I know you're the shy type. Not a problem....you wink and be the strong silent with the tricks and I'll do the talkin'. Follow me..and just follow my lead!

Sammy motions to Corey to follow; brushing off his shirt and tugging on the bottom to pull and minor flaws from his shirt. While motioning to Corey and giving him a look as if to say with or without you I'm talkin' to them--but, without being rude.


Excuse me ladies....how are you this morning? Looking absoulutly smashing at such an early hour of the day. I'm Sam and that young man looking shy and mysterious is my friend Corey. I was wondering if you could do me a favor?
(Ladies giggle and nod over to Corey's direction..)
(right now Corey is still far enough away that he can't hear everything that Sam is saying...)

You see, my friend's parents just died a horrific death. (Please don't mention it.) They passed away a couple of days ago and he is obviously devistated.
The whole thing is really bitter sweet considering his parents left him a lone trust of a crap load..(I mean a crap load) of money. So you see what I mean by bitter sweet. Anyway, he had mentioned that you, (points to one of the women) reminded him of his late mother, when she was younger. In her....(cough) modeling days. 
I think it would make him feel better if you young attractive ladies would be so kind as to take a few minutes for my poor friend and have a coffee or perhaps an OJ with us? Again, its a sore subject so if you say yes, please, don't say anything that has to do with his parents, ok?

Sammy realizing that he may have just actually gotten them to come over, waiting for there reply. Looking over at Corey giving him a low below the detection of the female radar guys thumbs up and a wink.

What a great day... Sam smartly thought to himself.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

...


----------



## kid A (Jun 1, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Yes. You're right, we have to go somewhere less conspicuous. Uh..do you want to try for the mall, and blend in with the people there? Or go somewhere else? I admit...I'm kind of low on ideas.."




Eleyna wasn't quite sure what to do.  Skipping school without a written doctor's excuse was something new to her, and she was a little paranoid about being caught.  It's not that she cared about getting into trouble - that wasn't it at all, really - she just didn't want Gabe getting taken back to Whitmyer for a gen-scan.  Her mind raced, considering places they could go to keep clear of the school.  

"Let's...  actually, let's stay away from the mall.  I bet that's where most skippers would go, and I don't want to run into anyone else, if we can avoid it.  Plus, y'know, if someone working thinks we should be in school...  I don't know, I just don't want you taken back."  She looked up at him.  "So...  no ideas, huh?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Let's...  actually, let's stay away from the mall.  I bet that's where most skippers would go, and I don't want to run into anyone else, if we can avoid it.  Plus, y'know, if someone working thinks we should be in school...  I don't know, I just don't want you taken back."  She looked up at him.  "So...  no ideas, huh?"




Gabe blushed at Eleyna's words. _'Doesn't want me taken back, huh? I..no, now isn't the time! Stop daydreaming!'_ 

"Uh...no, not really. I..my Mom doesn't have regular work, so we can't really go to my place...plus, if they are checking, they'd probably look there first. I..."

Gabe broke off with a sheepish smile and rubbed his face.

"To tell you the truth, I'm so tired I barely know what day it is...let alone what we do next. Sorry. I...I don't want to burden you, but...I..my brain's not really working."

He did look tired around the eyes, and Gabe's cheeks were flushed even as his earlier blush faded. Yet he was still smiling, and there was a strange expression in his eyes. _'I wish I had a plan..that I didn't have to put the burden of having ideas on Eleyna along with everything else. I just want her to smile...to see that look on her face again.'_


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

...


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 2, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Corey, listen I know you're the shy type. Not a problem....you wink and be the strong silent with the tricks and I'll do the talkin'. Follow me..and just follow my lead!
> 
> Sammy motions to Corey to follow; brushing off his shirt and tugging on the bottom to pull and minor flaws from his shirt. While motioning to Corey and giving him a look as if to say with or without you I'm talkin' to them--but, without being rude.
> 
> ...




With a gulp, Corey gets up and follows Sammy towards the woman, staying a short distance behind.  As Sammy talks to them, he just tries to keep himself from fidgetting and thinking about the absurdity of this entire day.  _They're just girls.  Relax.  I hope they don't listen to him.  But maybe they will.  Oh man, what am I going to do?_


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Whitmyer High School*
Andrew could hear the teachers talking as he continued passed them, laughing about the coach having him start on his extra laps during study hall.  That was fine, at least he was on his way off property and soon he would be off on a whole day of just him and Catherine.  This would be a day to remember.

*Whitmyer Shopping Village*
Sammy actually stopped and thought for a moment, not something he normally did  but, the look the women were giving him made him think that maybe his plan was not as perfect as it had seemed.  He turned to check on Corey and saw that the women were not looking at him, but at Corey walking over to them.  "Oh, the poor kid."  "Aww, we have to talk to him."  "Really, she was a model?'  They were going for it!  This was going to be a day to remember!

Corey was trying his best to muster a cool smile and act as care free as Sammy seemed.  As he made his way over to the group of women and Sammy, he noticed two policemen enter the food court.

*The Allen Home*
After Lorenzo's question, Kyle started looking at the data closer.  There was no doubt it had been changed but no way to know who did it.  Jennifer was a bit tense that Kyle was going to end up pointing an electronic finger at her.  She did not want that.  But he really seemed to have done his homework on the whole mutant thing, even if his information was slightly biased.  

While Kyle tried to retrieve the original records, something he had his doubts about but he had to know, Jennifer heard the familiar sound of the garage door opener lifting the door open.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna's Car*
If not for the odd accident outside their car window and the fact that they were skipping school to harbor a mutant, this would have been a moment of their lives they could have never imagined being so perfect.  

Unfortunately, while they discussed where to go and what to do and tried to finish a thought without blushing, they both failed to notice one of the policemen had walked up to the side of the car.  He reached out and tapped on the drivers side car window.

*nock, nock, nock*

They had no choice.  Their perfect world had been invaded by an interruption from the outside world.  They both instinctively did the only thing they could, they both jumped and screamed!

And then Eleyna felt the anxiety build within her but not like all the other times.  This was a different feeling.  Quicker, more concentrated and then it was over, in the blink of an eye.  

Every window in Eleyna's car exploded!

Glass flew everywhere!  The policeman hit the ground as hundreds of shards of glass flew at him as if hurled by a hurricane!  The sound was tremendous!  And when it was over, half a second later, everyone around was laying on the ground trying to hide for their lives!

Gabe and Eleyna sat in the car, untouched by a single piece of glass.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Eleyna's Car*
> If not for the odd accident outside their car window and the fact that they were skipping school to harbor a mutant, this would have been a moment of their lives they could have never imagined being so perfect.
> 
> Unfortunately, while they discussed where to go and what to do and tried to finish a thought without blushing, they both failed to notice one of the policemen had walked up to the side of the car.  He reached out and tapped on the drivers side car window.
> ...




As the windows exploded, Gabe did the first thing that came to mind; throwing himself on top of Eleyna, and trying to shield her from the shattering glass. As the tinkling sound of thousands of tiny shards hitting the tarmac faded, Gabe looked up, shock on his face, and then down at Eleyna, seeing if she was injured.

"Holy...! What the hell was that?! Eleyna! Are you alright?!"

_'Was that me? That wasn't me, I'd know! But..what...'_

Gabe glanced around the vehicle, his mind in a whirl. 

_'Not a single piece of glass fell inside the car. We're totally untouched. We..what the...was that...no, it couldn't be! ..Could it?'_

Gabe looked back at Eleyna, worry and a fearful question in his eyes.  

_'Oh, God. Eleyna...No! Questions later! Now, we have to get out of here! We're both in real danger!'_

Gabe moved back into his seat, but kept his hands on Eleyna's shoulders, turning her to look at him. He scanned Eleyna's face, a terrible worry for her showed in his eyes. _'God, what do I do? She could be...I've got to keep her attention on me. Got to keep her focused, so she doesn't go to pieces in...one way or another.'_ 

"Eleyna, stay with me. Look at me. Please.."

_'Don't..don't just think about what happened. Don't..I've got to..protect her. Get us somewhere safe. I can't let anything happen to her, no matter what.'_

Gabe leant in towards the girl, whispering urgently.

"Eleyna, we..we have to get out of here. Before they..Can..can you do that?"


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe leant in towards the girl, whispering urgently.
> 
> "Eleyna, we..we have to get out of here. Before they..Can..can you do that?"




It all happened so quickly!  She remembered screaming - realizing that one of the officers from the accident had walked up to her car without either of them noticing.  Shattered glass.  Gabe, covering her, protecting her from the exploding shards.  Now, up and looking around, she was mesmerized.  She felt an eerie calm, and although she did not immediately register it, somewhere in the back of her mind she realized that, physically, she felt better than she had felt in a long time.  Her abdominal pain was gone, and the headache had all but disappeared.  But there was too much happening, too many things going on at once for her to understand what it meant.  Sirens wailing...  people running...  screams...  a sudden jerk, Gabe was holding her, talking to her...  what was he saying?

A puzzled look remained on her face until her brain managed to catch up with what he was saying.  Running from the police, well, she didn't like the idea, but if it would stop the government from hauling him away, she was willing to risk it.  These people had witnessed evidence of his powers and she needed to get him somewhere safe before they arrested him.  All Eleyna knew now was that Gabe's life depended on her finding a safe place for him to hide.  "I...  ummm...  y-yes, we can g...  I think we'd better go...  I don't want them to catch you."  She lunged for the keys and started the engine.  "Put...  buckle your seatbelt."  Slamming on the gas, she manuevered the car around any people lying in the parking lot and sped as quickly as she could away from the scene.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> A puzzled look remained on her face until her brain managed to catch up with what he was saying.  Running from the police, well, she didn't like the idea, but if it would stop the government from hauling him away, she was willing to risk it.  These people had witnessed evidence of his powers and she needed to get him somewhere safe before they arrested him.  All Eleyna knew now was that Gabe's life depended on her finding a safe place for him to hide.  "I...  ummm...  y-yes, we can g...  I think we'd better go...  I don't want them to catch you."  She lunged for the keys and started the engine.  "Put...  buckle your seatbelt."  Slamming on the gas, she manuevered the car around any people lying in the parking lot and sped as quickly as she could away from the scene.




_'Catch me? ..She...I...no, I need her to stay together right now. We..we can talk about this later.'_

Gabe buckled his seatbelt, but never took his eyes off Eleyna. His face looked even paler than it had before, and there was a strange and powerful worry in his eyes.

_..She...she doesn't know. Doesn't know it wasn't me. And if it wasn't me, then it has to be...how do I tell her that? Do I? I can't keep it from her..What do I do?!'_

"They..they didn't get a good look at us, and I doubt..I doubt they saw the plate. My..my house isn't far. If we drive a ways, then walk from there...I..I don't have any other ideas. I don't know if it'll be alright...how my Mom'll react..but...I don't know what else to do.."

Gabe was speaking in a dazed tone of voice, the lack of coherence in his voice frightening. He kept staring at Eleyna, emotions moving across his face.


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

> "They..they didn't get a good look at us, and I doubt..I doubt they saw the plate. My..my house isn't far. If we drive a ways, then walk from there...I..I don't have any other ideas. I don't know if it'll be alright...how my Mom'll react..but...I don't know what else to do.."
> 
> Gabe was speaking in a dazed tone of voice, the lack of coherence in his voice frightening. He kept staring at Eleyna, emotions moving across his face.




Constantly checking the mirrors, Eleyna took back routes away from the CD store, moving quickly but not fast enough to catch the attention of any more police.  She didn't know where exactly Gabe lived, but wherever it was, she was sure he could navigate her through back roads once they were out of sight.  Concern about the car windows kept her preoccupied for a moment - the appearance moreso than the damage.  All she hoped was that not too many people took notice of a car without windows before they could get to Gabe's house.  

After they had travelled a short distance, she glanced at Gabe, who appeared pale.  As pale as he had looked earlier this morning.  _Oh god, he's worried about what just happened.  I've got to get him to safety...  And I'm not so sure his house is the safest place to go!_ 

"Listen, Gabe, ummm...  Look, I don't know, if...  if they got a look at us - a good look at us or at the plates - they might be able to figure out where we live.  Y'know?  That might be the first place they look for us.  I don't know where to go, but I'm not sure that's the best idea.  Do you have any other suggestions?"  She thought quickly, mind racing, trying to decide where might be the safest place to go.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Listen, Gabe, ummm...  Look, I don't know, if...  if they got a look at us - a good look at us or at the plates - they might be able to figure out where we live.  Y'know?  That might be the first place they look for us.  I don't know where to go, but I'm not sure that's the best idea.  Do you have any other suggestions?"  She thought quickly, mind racing, trying to decide where might be the safest place to go.




Gabe blinked a few times as Eleyna began speaking, seeming to have to wrench his mind away from something before he could pay attention to the conversation.

"I...maybe you're right. But...I don't know where else we can...after that...maybe..maybe we should abandon the car for the moment? Go on foot? It..it might be less conspicuous.."

Gabe seemed to be in some form of shock, his speech almost absentminded, as though he wasn't really paying attention to what he was saying. His eyes flickered, something in them now that hadn't been before.

_'I...I have to tell her...have to...she needs to know..but.I must be wrong, surely. It can't...Eleyna isn't...'_


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I...maybe you're right. But...I don't know where else we can...after that...maybe..maybe we should abandon the car for the moment? Go on foot? It..it might be less conspicuous.."
> 
> Gabe seemed to be in some form of shock, his speech almost absentminded, as though he wasn't really paying attention to what he was saying. His eyes flickered, something in them now that hadn't been before.




Gabe was acting strange.  It almost seemed as though he wasn't concerned about deciding what to do.  _It's not like he doesn't have reason.  His mutant power goes off right when a police officer is standing outside the car.  He's gotta be scared for his life about now..._

His suggestion to lose the car made sense, though.  Quite honestly, Eleyna didn't know why she hadn't thought of that already.  "No...  I mean, yeah, you're probably right.  Let's ditch the car behind a... a... a building or something and just go somewhere on foot.  What do you think?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Gabe was acting strange.  It almost seemed as though he wasn't concerned about deciding what to do.  _It's not like he doesn't have reason.  His mutant power goes off right when a police officer is standing outside the car.  He's gotta be scared for his life about now..._
> 
> His suggestion to lose the car made sense, though.  Quite honestly, Eleyna didn't know why she hadn't thought of that already.  "No...  I mean, yeah, you're probably right.  Let's ditch the car behind a... a... a building or something and just go somewhere on foot.  What do you think?"




Gabe was sitting back in his seat with his eyes shut as Eleyna spoke, and didn't reply immediately. He took a few deep breaths and then opened his eyes again. _'Focus, Gabe! You have to get somewhere safe before you can go any further into this!'_

"Yes. Yes, it's a good plan. This car's very noticeable, especially at the moment. Perhaps..perhaps the park again? Or anywhere mostly deserted? Your...your house...are there people there at the moment?"

Gabe seemed incredibly tense, his attempts at calming down merely holding something back rather than diffusing it. He kept darting glances at Eleyna, something unfathomable in his gaze.
_'I'm no good at keeping things from her. I have to tell her soon...but just a little longer...'_


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Yes. Yes, it's a good plan. This car's very noticeable, especially at the moment. Perhaps..perhaps the park again? Or anywhere mostly deserted? Your...your house...are there people there at the moment?"




"Not the park," she replied quickly, "Too close to the school.  I don't think my parents would be home, so yeah, maybe we could go th..."  Her voice trailed off for an instant.  As the words had left her mouth, she thought better of it.  "No, y'know what?  My house isn't gonna work.  If they saw the car, _this_ car, they can track us there.  Actually, come to think of it, your house might not be such a bad idea.  Even...  think about it.  Even if they got a look at you, Gabe, they're not gonna recognize you.  Not unless you've got some kind of criminal record.  They can track me, but not you.  How far is your house?"

When she glanced at him, she saw Gabe's eyes were closed.  Undoubtedly he was somehow attempting to deal with all this.  They had come so far this morning, only to have this happen and ruin everything.  She wished that there was something more she could do.  Instead, Eleyna reached over to him again, taking his hand and saying, "Don't worry.  We'll find somewhere to hide.  I won't let them take you."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Not the park," she replied quickly, "Too close to the school.  I don't think my parents would be home, so yeah, maybe we could go th..."  Her voice trailed off for an instant.  As the words had left her mouth, she thought better of it.  "No, y'know what?  My house isn't gonna work.  If they saw the car, _this_ car, they can track us there.  Actually, come to think of it, your house might not be such a bad idea.  Even...  think about it.  Even if they got a look at you, Gabe, they're not gonna recognize you.  Not unless you've got some kind of criminal record.  They can track me, but not you.  How far is your house?"
> 
> When she glanced at him, she saw Gabe's eyes were closed.  Undoubtedly he was somehow attempting to deal with all this.  They had come so far this morning, only to have this happen and ruin everything.  She wished that there was something more she could do.  Instead, Eleyna reached over to him again, taking his hand and saying, "Don't worry.  We'll find somewhere to hide.  I won't let them take you."




"It's...it's not far. We'll..we'll need to take the car a little further, then leave it and walk the rest of the way."

Gabe began giving Eleyna directions, but as she reached over and took his hand, the words died in his mouth. Gabe looked at Eleyna with a strange look; a look of incredible affection, yet backed with a terrible fear and a strange..determination. For a moment, it looked like he was about to say something, a yearning to speak clearly written on his face, but then he looked away, physically biting his lip to keep himself quiet. _'No! I can't tell her yet! Just a little longer...my house...then..'_ Gabe's hand tightened in Eleyna's to the point of becoming painful, but then relaxed a little. Eleyna could feel his extreme tension, his hand practically rigid. With an effort, Gabe continued giving directions, his voice oddly neutral; like it was taking so much effort to hold something in that he had to hold in all his emotions as well.

_'Eleyna....'_


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> ...Eleyna could feel his extreme tension, his hand practically rigid. With an effort, Gabe continued giving directions, his voice oddly neutral; like it was taking so much effort to hold something in that he had to hold in all his emotions as well.




Driving slowly and nonchalantly(as nonchalantly as one can drive in a windowless car), Eleyna followed Gabe's directions carefully.  Minutes seemed to crawl by as she waited to arrive somewhere they could leave their car.  She recognized where they were, but still had no idea how far it would take to get to Gabe's house.  She felt his hand squeeze hers, and Eleyna pulled lightly until he loosened to a more comfortable hold.  _God, he's so nervous!  I hope his mom's not home, so we don't have to worry about him dealing with that just yet.  Man, I am an idiot!  Here I take him out of school to avoid the gen-scan and I just end up making things worse!  Now, someone's seen him use his powers!_

Finally, what had just happened began to sink in and, slowly, it began to build again.  Eleyna started to brood over her guilt at bringing Gabe into the spotlight.  Her abdomen was becoming painful and her headache worsened.  She removed her hand from Gabe's and clutched her stomach to ease some of the pain.  Tears began to well up in her eyes and she hoped that they were close, biting her lip to keep herself from crying.  _Don't cry, Eleyna.  Don't start crying.  Solve the problem, you can figure everything out if you just focus on the problem._  "Gabe...  oh, god, Gabe, I'm so sorry!  This... this is all my f-fault!  I tried to g-get you away from the school... the gen-scan, and now th-they've seen you use your...  y-your powers!  Gabe, I'm sorry...  I won't let them find you!  I promise!"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Finally, what had just happened began to sink in and, slowly, it began to build again.  Eleyna started to brood over her guilt at bringing Gabe into the spotlight.  Her abdomen was becoming painful and her headache worsened.  She removed her hand from Gabe's and clutched her stomach to ease some of the pain.  Tears began to well up in her eyes and she hoped that they were close, biting her lip to keep herself from crying.  _Don't cry, Eleyna.  Don't start crying.  Solve the problem, you can figure everything out if you just focus on the problem._  "Gabe...  oh, god, Gabe, I'm so sorry!  This... this is all my f-fault!  I tried to g-get you away from the school... the gen-scan, and now th-they've seen you use your...  y-your powers!  Gabe, I'm sorry...  I won't let them find you!  I promise!"




"Eleyna! Eleyna, it..it isn't your fault! I...I know you won't...won't let them find me, but...Eleyna...Eleyna, stop the car a moment. There...there's something else. Something..something I *have* to....please. Stop the car just here."

Gabe looked incredibly worried, Eleyna's words seeming to add to whatever was troubling him. Tears formed in his eyes as he looked at her.
_'I...I *have* to tell her what really happened back there! I can't keep it to myself! She deserves...no, she doesn't, she deserves a happy, good life. But she needs...she needs to know the truth...'_

As the car stopped, Gabe reached out for Eleyna, gripping her by the shoulders and turning her to face him. He looked very serious, and there was fear..for her?..in his eyes.

"E..Eleyna...what happened back there...it..."

Gabe broke off for a moment, struggling with his emotions.

"You see there isn't a single piece of glass inside the car? It came from in this car...but...but...Eleyna, it _wasn't me_. I'd *know*. And...and if it wasn't me..."

Gabe broke off again, looking at Eleyna pleadingly.

"Oh, God...Eleyna...I'm so sorry I have to...hurt you like this...but...but Eleyna...I think that was _you_. Listen to me! I..before it happened, did you..did you feel anything? A...a release, inside? Like something in your head suddenly _clicked_? Like something inside you was suddenly..freed? Please...try to think back..."

Frustration appeared on Gabe's face as he tried to explain the nebulous feeling he himself had only experienced once himself. But the frustration didn't linger. The look on Gabe's face was heartbreaking, worry, guilt and pain mingled on his face. Tears were rolling down his face now as he spoke, his words and their effect on Eleyna obviously hurting him.

"Eleyna...I...I wish I could be wrong...but inside, I...I know I'm not. That _wasn't_ me. Which means...Eleyna, I think you're like me. I think you...you have abilities too."

Gabe clung to Eleyna, praying that his words weren't going to shatter the bond they'd built up only that day. _This is so hard...why does it have to be so hard?'_

 (OOC: kid A, hope you don't mind me assuming Eleyna would stop the car when asked. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to make much of a post..if it's not alright, tell me and I'll edit..)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2004)

_Now the teacher laugh at me... The coach have better a good reason to ask me that. Would Cathy's parents say the truth, that med-scan is to find mutant? Would my performance in my last training be some kind of mutation? I hope I am wrong. Good thing I just stick to the match planning and didn't try to do all myself with my new talents, they could have suspect something. But we wouldn't have lost, at least, not that badly. What am I saying? I am no mutant, I am just a great athlete._

Andrew sits down and start to looks at the field. He try to get all those thought away from his mind and concentrate on the last game, try, where in the team play, he can find some weakness.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *The Allen Home*
> After Lorenzo's question, Kyle started looking at the data closer. There was no doubt it had been changed but no way to know who did it. Jennifer was a bit tense that Kyle was going to end up pointing an electronic finger at her. She did not want that. But he really seemed to have done his homework on the whole mutant thing, even if his information was slightly biased.
> 
> While Kyle tried to retrieve the original records, something he had his doubts about but he had to know, Jennifer heard the familiar sound of the garage door opener lifting the door open.



Kyle (assuming he didn't hear) keeps typing, frowning as he goes from the school records to the system logs to see who else has had access to these files of late, making note of his need to delete the evidence of his own meddling. "So, that was a big zero..."


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Eleyna! Eleyna, it..it isn't your fault! I...I know you won't...won't let them find me, but...Eleyna...Eleyna, stop the car a moment. There...there's something else. Something..something I *have* to....please. Stop the car just here."




At first, she thought they had arrived at a decent place to stow the car.  She pulled off the road, and waited a moment for Gabe to direct her where to park.  When he didn't, when he reached for her instead, she pushed the transmission into park and looked at him.  "What is it?  Why are you looking at me like that?"




> "Oh, God...Eleyna...I'm so sorry I have to...hurt you like this...but...but Eleyna...I think that was you. Listen to me! I..before it happened, did you..did you feel anything? A...a release, inside? Like something in your head suddenly clicked? Like something inside you was suddenly..freed? Please...try to think back..."




"Gabe, I...  what are you talking about?"  Memories of about 15 minutes ago came flooding back to her, clearer than they had been in the moments immediately following the incident.  Eleyna remembered...  what?  She remembered hurting.  _My head and my abdomen._  It had been gone when they were observing the accident.  They were trying to decide what to do when...  _the officer!  He knocked on the window - scared the hell out of us._  Slowly, things came back into focus...  She and Gabe had both screamed...  glass shattered, the officer flew backwards (_like he was hit by an oncoming car!_)...  Her mind searched itself until... there it was.  She remembered.  Her pain had disappeared.  _I felt better.  Healthier than I have since before the hospital.  I felt...  relief?_  "Release."

_But what did it mean?_




> "Eleyna...I...I wish I could be wrong...but inside, I...I know I'm not. That wasn't me. Which means...Eleyna, I think you're like me. I think you...you have abilities too."




Words.  They were just words.  They may as well have been bubbles, stones, butterflies.  Gabe was talking and Eleyna couldn't understand...  what was he saying.  "Gabe, I..."  It was like trying to put together pieces from different puzzles.  Nothing seemed to fit.  "What?  No...  I...  No...  I can't be..."

And then, all of a sudden, it hit her.  Someone had...  it was Gabe...  like he had punched her in the stomach.  It hurt.  Her head, her stomach.  Her pain (the nosbleeds, the headaches, the abdominal pain, the hemorrhaging) all of it...  it all made sense.  She had read a great deal of books about mutants - how their powers manifested, how to spot a manifestation, how to report a mutant - and it all finally added up.  The tires on the truck.  _18 freaking tires - all blown out!_  The windows - they had exploded outward.  Away from she and Gabe.  _Not a single shard of glass touched us._  She was a mutant.  Her powers, whatever the hell they were, they were manifesting.  Her world was falling apart.  She was a mutant - she was going to be hunted down, and if she was lucky she'd be killed.  She and Gabe...  Gabe...  mutants...  both of them...  it all made sense.  _Oh god._

Eleyna went as pale as a ghost.  A single word left her lips before she stopped responding to the world around her.  "No."

(OOC: synch, no worries!  i just worked it in.  nice post by the way!!  good luck with this one!!!)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Words.  They were just words.  They may as well have been bubbles, stones, butterflies.  Gabe was talking and Eleyna couldn't understand...  what was he saying.  "Gabe, I..."  It was like trying to put together pieces from different puzzles.  Nothing seemed to fit.  "What?  No...  I...  No...  I can't be..."
> 
> And then, all of a sudden, it hit her.  Someone had...  it was Gabe...  he had punched her in the stomach.  It hurt.  Her head, her stomach.  Her pain (the nosbleeds, the headaches, the abdominal pain, the hemorrhaging) all of it...  it all made sense.  She had read a great deal of books about mutants - how their powers manifested, how to spot a manifestation, how to report a mutant - and it all finally added up.  The tires on the truck.  _18 freaking tires - all blown out!_  The windows - they had blown outward.  _Not a single shard of glass touched us._  She was a mutant.  Her powers, whatever the hell they were, they were manifesting.  Her world was falling apart.  She was a mutant - she was going to be hunted down, and if she was lucky she'd be killed.  She and Gabe...  Gabe...  mutants...  both of them...  it all made sense.  _Oh god._
> 
> Eleyna went as pale as a ghost.  A single word left her lips before she stopped responding to the world around her.  "No."




_'God...Eleyna! I shouldn't have done this. I shouldn't have...'_

Gabe gripped Eleyna tighter, locking gazes with her.

"Come on, Eleyna! Please...don't...Eleyna! Look at me!"

Gabe's hands moved from Eleyna's shoulders to her face, as he leant in so close that their faces were almost touching. He spoke quietly, exhaustion, guilt and desperation underlying his words.

"Eleyna. Please. Focus. Stay with me, Eleyna. Eleyna...we...it...I'm still here, Eleyna. I know how hard it is. You..you know I do. But..but you're not alone, Eleyna. You...you're not...this..don't let it control you, Eleyna. The fear. The shock. I know what it feels like. You can't let them control you, not now. They...you're still you. You're still Eleyna. You..."

Gabe bent his head, touching his forehead to Eleyna's, and continued talking.

"I'm still here. This isn't the end. Fight, Eleyna! Don't give in! You..you deserve...you deserve a life, a good life. Don't let this...I'm here. I'll..do whatever I need to...they aren't going to take you. We...we can run...w...we can hide...we can escape. We can..."

Gabe barely knew what he was saying, his thoughts spilling out into disjointed sentences. All he knew was that he had to help Eleyna, be there for Eleyna, protect Eleyna. She'd been there for him; now it was his turn.
_'But...what can I do?! What can I say?! How..what...'_ Gabe's body shook with the intensity of his emotions. Brokenly, he spoke his innermost thoughts.

"E..Eleyna...I don't have...I don't have the right to ask..ask you to...but please...trust me. Trust that...we can survive this..and that I will protect you, no matter what happens...please...trust me.."


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "E..Eleyna...I don't have...I don't have the right to ask..ask you to...but please...trust me. Trust that...we can survive this..and that I will protect you, no matter what happens...please...trust me.."




The shock consumed her.  Slumped in her seat, facing the windshield, she didn't respond to him.  She couldn't hear Gabe.  She wanted to see him.  Hear him.  Feel his embrace again.  Eleyna wanted Gabe to hold her, to tell her that it was a story, a dream, a lie.  Anything but this.  She just wanted him to tell her that everything was going to be okay.

But Eleyna just stared straight ahead.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> The shock consumed her.  Slumped in her seat, facing the windshield, she didn't respond to him.  She couldn't hear Gabe.  She wanted to see him.  Hear him.  Feel his embrace again.  Eleyna wanted Gabe to hold her, to tell her that it was a story, a dream, a lie.  Anything but this.  She just wanted him to tell her that everything was going to be okay.
> 
> But Eleyna just stared straight ahead.




Gabe moved back for a moment, his eyes wide. _'It's like she doesn't even see me. She's in shock? I...what do I do?'_

Gabe reached over and pulled Eleyna into a fierce embrace, crying as he did.

"Eleyna..don't...please don't...leave me to do this by myself...I can't do this without you! I need you!"

_'What do I DO?! This is all my fault!'_

Gabe sat there, holding Eleyna, crying, entirely at the end of his endurance. His trembling right hand gently stroked her cheek as he whispered brokenly into her hair.

"Eleyna...please..I need you...don't...God...Eleyna...I'm so sorry...this is...this is..all my fault! Please..speak to me...please...smile again..I just want to see your smile..I'm..I'm so sorry...that…that…"

_‘That you have to go through this. That there’s nothing I can do. That this is all my fault…’_

The guilt and pain weighed down on Gabe so much that he could barely breathe, helplessly clinging to the silent form of Eleyna.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy standing there in all his glory, takes a moment out and thinks to himself... _if i was twenty-one I would so be THE MAN!! (not that I'm not aready)_

Sammy quickly takes a couple of large double steps to catch up with the women and Corey..

Yeah Corey, these lovely ladies wanted to say hello and wish you well and condolences with the *death of your parents and that LARGE trust inheretence * and all....wasn't that nice of these two single beautiful *MODEL TYPE * women?...Almost like  your former *MODEL TYPE MOTHER...HUH*, Sammy says. Hoping Corey will relax the rest of the way since he seems so cool and natural with his greeting, (you almost wouldn't be able to tell he was really shy at all) and pick up on the story lines as Sammy widens his eyes and locks eyes with Corey as if to say...Yeah...this is the story buddy!!!


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 3, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

As the women approach, the chaos insdie or Corey's head condenses into a single thought.  _What do I say?_  For a second, he stands there silent and unmoving... then, as if he's hearing someone else's voic in his head; _It's just like when dad introduces me to a new waitressat the restaurant.  Just say hi._ "Hi.  I'm Corey." _That was easy.  Nothing to it._  In the back of his mind, Sammy's normal thoughts, the ones that keep him away from Dennis and older women, are trying to tell him about something important, but it barely registers to him.  



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Sammy quickly takes a couple of large double steps to catch up with the women and Corey..
> 
> Yeah Corey, these lovely ladies wanted to say hello and wish you well and condolences with the *death of your parents and that LARGE trust inheretence * and all....wasn't that nice of these two single beautiful *MODEL TYPE * women?...Almost like  your former *MODEL TYPE MOTHER...HUH*, Sammy says. Hoping Corey will relax the rest of the way since he seems so cool and natural with his greeting, (you almost wouldn't be able to tell he was really shy at all) and pick up on the story lines as Sammy widens his eyes and locks eyes with Corey as if to say...Yeah...this is the story buddy!!!




Corey smiles a little at Sammy's exuberance, and tries to copy it.  "T-they do look like models."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Jeb lounges on the couch, reasonably sure that Kyle won't risk agitating her again even if he finds something about her attendance. She doesn't mind of he thinks she is a mutant as long as he doesn't say it. 
Then she hears the sound she stands up startled.

"Guys, we've got a problem. Shut down that thing right about now!"

She looks at the table and the rests of breakfast, realizing there is no chance she can get it all in order and out before her mom or dad bust in.
But then panick is not like her. With fast but efficient moves she rearanges the rests on the table to make them look like she just took a huge breakfast herself. Explaining that she left later wouldn't be too bad. She would just have to explain why she skipped the first class and something would come up soon enough. Together with an apology for letting the stuff in the living room everything should be fine.
Of course that whole plan depended on them being gone and that fast.

"Get moving we an get out right through the front door if they enter from the carage."

Lacking any idea what to do with the additional two classes and no way to get into the kitchen and back in time she simply takes them with her and stuffs them into the side pocket of her coat then she pulls it over.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Get moving we an get out right through the front door if they enter from the carage."
> 
> Lacking any idea what to do with the additional two classes and no way to get into the kitchen and back in time she simply takes them with her and stuffs them into the side pocket of her coat then she pulls it over.



"Gotcha." Kyle says as he clicks on a single icon and screen starts showing all the things he'd installed going away quick, another click sends the info he found to his own email and as he collects his bag he looks around to see if there are any more clues to his being there. "Ah.. Jen. I'm sorry if.. well you know.. I upset you or anything.. the whole bit in the car.. trust me wasn't intentional at all.. honest." Kyle looks out a side window to make sure they aren't coming through the front door. "Can.. we talk later.. I should explain somethings.. beyond my knack to put my foot in my mouth."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> Kyle looks out a side window to make sure they aren't coming through the front door. "Can.. we talk later.. I should explain somethings.. beyond my knack to put my foot in my mouth."




"Less talk, more moving,"  Lorenzo said with a grin, "If we get caught, though, let me do the talking . . . I've got a whole list of excuses ready to use."

Lorenzo didn't think he had anything with him when he came into Jennifer's house.  He had left his stuff in his car.  He briefly thought about where to go next, but quickly shook it off, realizing that they had to get out of the house before they had a chance to go somewhere else.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Less talk, more moving," Lorenzo said with a grin, "If we get caught, though, let me do the talking . . . I've got a whole list of excuses ready to use."
> 
> Lorenzo didn't think he had anything with him when he came into Jennifer's house. He had left his stuff in his car. He briefly thought about where to go next, but quickly shook it off, realizing that they had to get out of the house before they had a chance to go somewhere else.



"Okay okay.. are you saying I don't know how to lie to authority figures?" Kyle asks as he lets Lorenzo manhandle him out the door. "Jen, we'll head to my place if you want to call.. you know.. to yell at me or call me stupid." grins stupidly as they head out. "Come on Lorenzo.. my aunt/uncles place is just a few blocks over and they are gone ALL day."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> "Okay okay.. are you saying I don't know how to lie to authority figures?"




"Nahh, I'm saying by the time I'm done, they'll be thanking us for being out of class,"  Lorenzo said quietly, "You may have some lines for yourself, I think I can get us all out.  But hopefully, that won't be necessary! More moving!"


----------



## kid A (Jun 3, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe sat there, holding Eleyna, crying, entirely at the end of his endurance. His trembling right hand gently stroked her cheek as he whispered brokenly into her hair.
> 
> "Eleyna...please..I need you...don't...God...Eleyna...I'm so sorry...this is...this is..all my fault! Please..speak to me...please...smile again..I just want to see your smile..I'm..I'm so sorry...that…that…"




Eleyna fell lifelessly into Gabe's arms, her gaze unbroken.  If Gabe's words had any effect on her, he did not see them on the surface.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Nahh, I'm saying by the time I'm done, they'll be thanking us for being out of class,"  Lorenzo said quietly, "You may have some lines for yourself, I think I can get us all out.  But hopefully, that won't be necessary! More moving!"




With her coat thrown over again Jen stuffs the two classes in her pocket and shoves Kyle out with Lorenzos help, followong hersefl.

"What makes you think I'll be staying here? If they find the food they'll just think I was late if I'm still here, well take a look at the clock.
And what he said, more moving. And just shut up for now, I can call you stupid any time I like now is really not the moment to think about that."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Nahh, I'm saying by the time I'm done, they'll be thanking us for being out of class,"  Lorenzo said quietly, "You may have some lines for yourself, I think I can get us all out.  But hopefully, that won't be necessary! More moving!"




"You guys may be expert liars but I don't have practice with it. I'm cute, people eat out of my hand whatever I offer. But that just doesn't work on my parents."

By now Jen is wearing that slight grin again that is almost a permanent feature of her. Things are back to normal and the situation is just fun.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "You guys may be expert liars but I don't have practice with it. I'm cute, people eat out of my hand whatever I offer. But that just doesn't work on my parents."
> 
> By now Jen is wearing that slight grin again that is almost a permanent feature of her. Things are back to normal and the situation is just fun.



"Oh you're more than cute." Kyle says with a smirk as he's pushed shoved out the door. "And I'm moving.. no need to shove me down the path."


----------



## kid A (Jun 4, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

_...thiscan'tbehappeningtomeitjustcan'tbehappeningpleasemakeitstopit'stoomuchican'thandlethisit'stoomuchpleasepleasepleasemakeitstop...gabe?...gabe!...whereishewhyisthishappeningtomeohpleasemakeitstop..._

Despite the lack of expression on her face, Eleyna's mind was frantically working to make sense of everything that had occurred.  This kind of thing...  it wasn't supposed to happen.  _Not to me!_  She had enough problems to deal with and this, this was too much!  _What did I do to deserve this!?  I never asked for all this!!_  It all added up, and yet her mind seemed incapable of handling this new information.  

But it was all there.  Everything Gabe had said...  she didn't realize it at the time, but she could _feel_ it when the windows...  when _she_ blew the windows outward.  _I did that.  Me._  And she had felt relief...  of abdominal pain and her headache...  were they somehow related to her...  _mutant_...  abilities?  Could she even control them?  What was going to happen to her now?

Memories of the last year were abundant in her mind.  Eleyna remembered all of her troubles...  her pain.  No wonder the doctors couldn't figure it out.  She was a mutant and her powers were manifesting.  They wouldn't know unless the specifically searched for it, and why would they need to do that?  Frequent regular gen-scans were conducted at Whitmyer...  Then she realized something amazing.  _I've never even been to a gen-scan!_  Somehow she had inadvertantly avoided every gen-scan the school had conducted without notice.  Her doctors wouldn't have known what to look for if she was never reported a mutant!

The fact that she had survived this long should have been a comfort to her.  That Eleyna was still living a (semi-)normal life should have registered as a positive.  However, all that came to her mind was disappointment and guilt.  Disappointment at being a mut... what she was.  And guilt for making the lives of everyone she loved so difficult.  Her mom and dad forced to pay medical bills that could've been avoided had she tested positive as a mutant.  She needed to put a stop to it.  But what was she going to do?  Tell them?  _Mom and dad already have enough to deal with without THIS!_

Emotion flooded her without end.  Confusion...  guilt...  despair...  anger.  Physical anxiety from the stress began to overload her body.  Distantly, she could feel the pain - she was too deep too feel anything directly - but she knew it was bad.  Worse than she had ever experienced.  If she hadn't been so tormented, she might not have reacted.  But, in a swell of rage, Eleyna pushed back against the pain - pushed as hard as she could.  

Her body stiffened and she awoke in the driver's seat to the sound of at least a half-dozen car alarms.  Her throat was sore, she must have been screaming.  Eyesight blurred, Eleyna's eyes searched for clues to her whereabouts.  Everything came into focus, and what she found was destruction.  Shattered windows of cars...  houses.  Cracked pavement and sidewalks.  Blown tires.  Two people lying on the grass, unconscious.  The rear view mirror showed small amounts of blood coming out of her nose and ears.  She felt exhausted, but she was in no pain.  

"Gabe?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 4, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Her body stiffened and she awoke in the driver's seat to the sound of at least a half-dozen car alarms.  Her throat was sore, she must have been screaming.  Eyesight blurred, Eleyna's eyes searched for clues to her whereabouts.  Everything came into focus, and what she found was destruction.  Shattered windows of cars...  houses.  Cracked pavement and sidewalks.  Blown tires.  Two people lying on the grass, unconscious.  The rear view mirror showed small amounts of blood coming out of her nose and ears.  She felt exhausted, but she was in no pain.
> 
> "Gabe?"




Gabe levered himself away from the passanger side door; he seemed to have been almost physically thrown there by the force of Eleyna's outburst. Considering what had happened, perhaps he had been. For a moment he just stared at her, his face a shocked mask. However, the shock was swiftly replaced by profound relief. Hesitantly, he spoke.

"Eleyna? You're...you're bleeding. Are you...what..how do you feel?"

Gabe moved over to Eleyna, looking concerned. 

"God, Eleyna..I thought I'd...I'm so sorry! This..this is my fault! I shouldn't have..I..."

Gabe broke off, obviously struggling with tears. Guilt tinged his words, and mixed with the relief on his face. He reached out suddenly, and pulled Eleyna into a fierce hug.

"I'm so sorry. I thought..I thought I'd lost you.."

The murmured words were evidently not supposed to be audible, and Eleyna couldn't be sure if she'd really heard them. 

_'You know, you really need to start moving. That outburst of Eleyna's is going to attract a lot of attention.'_

_'I know. I just..I need this.'_

"God, Eleyna..I..I didn't know what to do..."

There was incredible relief in Gabe's cracked voice. He clung to Eleyna, seeming to not want to let go, apparently oblivious to the devastation outside the car.


----------



## kid A (Jun 4, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Eleyna? You're...you're bleeding. Are you...what..how do you feel?"




"I...  yeah, I know, I...  uh, I saw."  Eleyna gestured toward the rear view mirror slightly and brought her hand to her face to wipe the blood from her nose.  She tried to get it from her ears as well, realizing afterword that it had left long red streaks and blotches on her arms.  Looking disgusted, and not quite taking in everything just yet, she looked for something to wipe her hands on before Gabe scooted next to her. 




> Gabe broke off, obviously struggling with tears. Guilt tinged his words, and mixed with the relief on his face. He reached out suddenly, and pulled Eleyna into a fierce hug.
> 
> "I'm so sorry. I thought..I thought I'd lost you.."




Feeling comforted in his arms, she closed her eyes and let him embrace her. Not sure if she was supposed to hear his words, her only answer was to wrap her own arms around him and squeeze.  When next her eyes opened, she finally acknowledged the extent of the damage outside the car.  Gently releasing him as she spoke, Eher question came in a hushed voice, "Gabe...  Gabe, what happened?  I don't...  did I do all this?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 4, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Feeling comforted in his arms, she closed her eyes and let him embrace her. Not sure if she was supposed to hear his words, her only answer was to wrap her own arms around him and squeeze.  When next her eyes opened, she finally acknowledged the extent of the damage outside the car.  Gently releasing him as she spoke, her question came in a hushed voice, "Gabe...  Gabe, what happened?  I don't...  did I do all this?"




Gabe released her, a little reluctantly, and glanced down, not meeting her eyes.

"Uh...yeah. Or your..ah..powers did, at any rate."

Gabe looked up and flinched as he met Eleyna's gaze, guilt in his eyes. He looked down again and wrapped his arms around himself as if cold.

"But it's my fault. I shouldn't have...I should have prepared you better for what I had to say. Or..at least waited until we were somewhere less..public. Then this...this wouldn't have happened. I'm..I'm so sorry. I..I didn't think. Can..do you think you can move? We...we need to get out of here before the police arrive."

Gabe glanced up again, guilt-stricken, and unable to hold Eleyna' s gaze. 

"I always mess things up for the people I care about. I'm...I'm not fast enough, or smart enough, or..or helpful enough...I just end up making things worse. I'm..I'm so sorry I made things worse for you, Eleyna.  I should have....I should have known the kind of effect this could have had on you. I...I never wanted to hurt you."


----------



## kid A (Jun 4, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "But it's my fault. I shouldn't have...I should have prepared you better for what I had to say. Or..at least waited until we were somewhere less..public. Then this...this wouldn't have happened. I'm..I'm so sorry. I..I didn't think. Can..do you think you can move? We...we need to get out of here before the police arrive."




Eleyna felt so confused.  On the one hand, she felt so horrible about all the damage she just caused...  those two people...  who knows how badly they were hurt.  She couldn't even remember it happening.  All she could remember was pushing against the pain.  That was it though.  When she pushed, that was how she caused...  this.  It just made her want to run away - find someplace safe where no-one could follow.  She was fed up her irresponsibility and incapacity to handle her own problems.

On the other hand, her sense of irresponsibility made her want to stay.  The last thing she wanted was to be arrested - carted off to one of those mutant camps.  But, part of her felt as though she needed to do what she could to help those she had hurt with this.  Those poor people on the grass.  Her mom and dad.  And Gabe.  How could he think that this was his fault?  _All he did was tell me the truth._

"Gabe...  oh, no, no, no... Gabe this isn't your f-fault...  it's not..."  She trailed off.  She knew who's fault it was and it was killing her.  Instead of finishing her thought, she simply said, "yeah, I can move.  I...  where do you want to go?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 4, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Gabe...  oh, no, no, no... Gabe this isn't your f-fault...  it's not..."  She trailed off.  She knew who's fault it was and it was killing her.  Instead of finishing her thought, she simply said, "yeah, I can move.  I...  where do you want to go?"




"I...I...maybe my house is still our best plan? I..don't know. After we've..we've checked those people are ok, of course."

Gabe spoke hesitantly, trying to collect his thoughts, but ended on a matter-of-fact note. It was obvious that _not_ checking on the people lying on the grass hadn't even crossed his mind.

Gabe sighed, and rubbed his face. Then he looked at Eleyna, worry on his face. He reached over and clasped her hand, his expression tired and serious.
_'Well...here goes nothing.'_

"I...Eleyna...I know what you're thinking. I know..I know that...that..this must be..must be tearing you up inside. But..but it..it..you couldn't control it. You...you didn't mean to do..to do this, and...you...you need to..to accept that..it was an accident. That...it's not...not as much your fault as...as you think it is. That...Eleyna...you musn't...musn't blame yourself for this. You... never, ever meant to hurt anybody. I know you didn't. Please, Eleyna..don't..it hurts. To...to see you blame yourself for things you couldn't control. This...this is more my fault than it is yours...please understand that."

Gabe sighed again, and looked away from Eleyna.

"I'm..sorry..if you think I'm out of line...but I can't watch you destroy yourself over this. It...it isn't fair."

Gabe looked somehow very small and crumpled sitting there, but the conviction behind his words didn't waver.

"And..and I know it isn't much, but..but...I'm here for you. No matter what. I...please believe that."

_'..I can do so little to help her. There's so little I can say...'_


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Whitmyer High School*
Andrew had managed to stay busy for the hour and a half he waited for Catherine.  He was never bored at the field.  Doing wind sprints and running the bleacher stairs not to mention just nosing around and checking things out.  He was laying on the team bench throwing a football up in the air when he heard Catherine's voice.  "Uh, hey Andrew.  I'm done with the scan and ready to go but I have a question first."  Andrew sat up to see Catherine and Jen and Mary and Erin and Frances.  "Don't get mad, okay."  Catherine sat down with him on the bench while the other girls looked on.   "I was all excited about our plans and the girls were too and since there is nothing going on today and we are just going to the mall I thought they could go with us.  But..."  She looked away briefly as she hesitated.  She looked back up at her friends who were using eye contact and facial expressions to encourage her to continue.  "But, the girls and I think you should go in and get your med scan over with.  I'm sure Shelton will let you cut in line so you can get it over with and then we can all go.  There is nothing to be afraid of, you did fine last year, you know.  And you are obviously in great shape so it will al be fine, right."  She moved her hand onto his arm, rubbing his shoulder.

*Whitmyer Shopping Village* 
Kyle was doing everything he could to not start jumping up and down.  It actually worked!  As Corey walked over, the two saleswomen seemed pretty pleased to see him.  "Oh, you really are a cutie!  Come here and let me give you a hug, honey."  Both women were smiling beautifully and seemed to radiant glamour to the two boys.  As Corey was getting his hug and Kyle was getting ready to ask for one they heard a deep voice speak up.

"Excuse us ladies, are these boys with you?"  Standing behind the women were two police officers.  They looked like the typical police and not mall security.  The police were all run by the state government now and these two fit the part perfectly.  They wore the blue jump suits with Police patches on the shoulders.  They also wore black belts with all that cool-looking cop gear including holstered guns and radios.  Both men had short haircuts and one of them had a mustache.  They both looked at each other as something came over their radio about a disturbance outside of the mall.  The one with the mustache grabbed his radio and asked for the last traffic to be repeated.  It was.  'Officer down, Officer down!  Everhard Road across from the mall at the scene of an accident.  Some kind of explosion was reported, all units in the area respond.'   With that the two police officers ran for the front doors of the food court.

*The Allen Home*
The three of them managed to sneak out the front door and out to Lorenzo's car as the garage door began to close.  Before it shut Jennifer could hear her mother yelling into the house, "Is someone here?  Who's car is outside?"  Kyle gave Lorenzo directions to his Aunt and Uncle's house as they drove away from Jennifer's.   They were headed for Main St. when they heard a large noise.  They all heard it but could not quite describe it.  It sounded like something falling to the earth or a truck running into a giant brick wall.  A moment later car alarms started going off in that same direction.

*Eleyna's Car*
The blast radius was obvious although it was not in a neat pattern, some directions seemed hit harder than others.  Cars and homes had smashed out windows and crumpled sides, yard decorations were overturned or thrown into another yard, tree limbs were scattered across the area like a storm had hit.  And then there were the people.  There were about a half dozen people, scattered, laying on the ground around the area.  People who were out for a walk, watering their lawn and that sort of thing.  Then the car alarms began to go off, several different tones and patterns echoing up and down the street.  Slowly, a few people came out to see what was wrong.  A few panicked and began to yell.  Dogs were barking.  An older woman came out to the street and walked up to the car.  It was hard to hear well or concentrate with all the commotion going on.  "Oh my.  Are you kids al right?"

Sirens could be heard growing louder as they got closer.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2004)

Catherine said:
			
		

> "Don't get mad, okay. I was all excited about our plans and the girls were too and since there is nothing going on today and we are just going to the mall I thought they could go with us.  But... But, the girls and I think you should go in and get your med scan over with.  I'm sure Shelton will let you cut in line so you can get it over with and then we can all go.  There is nothing to be afraid of, you did fine last year, you know.  And you are obviously in great shape so it will al be fine, right."




"Why I would be mad... well, as long as I must not pay for them too" he says with a smile. "And for the scan, I am not sure Shelton will not let me cut the line. He has been acting weird, and it will take even more time, and we waste enough time like that. I have to pass a whole medical exam four times per year. If it can make feel easier, I'll fix with my doc my next exam as soon as possible, and i'll ask him to do the med-scan too. If I push him a bit, I'll have my result even before you. But today, it is for you, and I won't make you wait after me. I am not the type to make a lady wait after me, even less many ladies. Come on, let's join up your friends, we will pass a good afternoon with your friends, a great night both of us and tommorow, I'll fix my appointment. Did you invite them to the restaurant too? And the movie?"

Andrew have keep his gently and assuring tone during all the time, except for the two last question, where a big smile was drawn on his face and he used a fake-nervous tone.


----------



## kid A (Jun 7, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe looked somehow very small and crumpled sitting there, but the conviction behind his words didn't waver.
> 
> "And..and I know it isn't much, but..but...I'm here for you. No matter what. I...please believe that."




She wanted to believe him, but still, Eleyna felt completely at fault for what happened.  abe was so sweet, for trying to help her like this, for trying to make it easier on her.  But, right now, there was too much happening to be having this conversation.  They had to go.  Now.  Even if she didn't have another outburst, they had other problems to deal with.  Sirens were already closing the distance.  If they stay put, they might be caught, and she wouldn't allow that to happen to Gabe.  A faint smile touched her face as she squeezed his hand.



> "Oh my. Are you kids al right?"




She jumped slightly at the sound of the older woman's voice.  Eleyna had been about to speak when she heard the question.  Quickly, she came up with something.  Oh, uh....  no.  Whatever h-happened, we got hit by it pretty b-bad."  Using her hand to once again wipe any blood from her face, she hoped that her performance was convincing enough to fool the old woman.  "I think I'll b-be okay, but my friend was slammed into the dashboard.  Pretty hard, I think.  I'm gonna try to g-get him to the hospital...  Thanks!"  Politely thanking the woman, Eleyna attempted to start the car, hoping that it wasn't damaged by...  _whatever it is I just did._


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 7, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She jumped slightly at the sound of the older woman's voice.  Eleyna had been about to speak when she heard the question.  Quickly, she came up with something.  "Oh, uh....  no.  Whatever h-happened, we got hit by it pretty b-bad."  Using her hand to once again wipe any blood from her face, she hoped that her performance was convincing enough to fool the old woman.  "I think I'll b-be okay, but my friend was slammed into the dashboard.  Pretty hard, I think.  I'm gonna try to g-get him to the hospital...  Thanks!"  Politely thanking the woman, Eleyna attempted to start the car, hoping that it wasn't damaged by...  _whatever it is I just did._




Relief touched Gabe's expression at Eleyna's small smile. _'Well, if..if she can even smile faintly, then..ok. Time to move...'_

Gabe jumped at the old woman's question, and blinked at Eleyna's words. Thinking quickly, he lay back in his seat with one hand over his face, trying to look like someone who'd just taken a nasty knock, mumbling disjointed phrases. "Uh..wha..wha...happened?" _'Well...guess I'll let Eleyna handle it for now.'_


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> They were headed for Main St. when they heard a large noise.  They all heard it but could not quite describe it.  It sounded like something falling to the earth or a truck running into a giant brick wall.  A moment later car alarms started going off in that same direction.




"Did you guys hear that," Lorenzo asked, "I wonder what it was . . . not that we should check it out - we are cutting class after all."


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> The one with the mustache grabbed his radio and asked for the last traffic to be repeated. It was. 'Officer down, Officer down! Everhard Road across from the mall at the scene of an accident. Some kind of explosion was reported, all units in the area respond.' With that the two police officers ran for the front doors of the food court.




Sweet!! Did you just hear that Kyle? They said explosion!!! In Smalltown? Dude, we gotta check it out!!  

Sammy turns to the ladies and takes the young looking blondes hand and kisses it gently...

Ladies I apologize for the rude exit of myself and colleage however, there is only one maybe two things that could pull us away from such attractive creatures such as yourselves and an exploision in the same block were we stand is definetly one of them...though maybe we can meet again later in the day, say lunch time?  

As Sammy turns to start to run and follow the cops, he looks at Kyle to see if he's up for checking out an area that will have nothing but law enforcment and saftey managment personal around it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Did you guys hear that," Lorenzo asked, "I wonder what it was . . . not that we should check it out - we are cutting class after all."



"I'll pull up the police scanner or use the computer at the house to get the local news feed on it, maybe pipe in the local news radio station or something." Kyle says as he tries to put a cause to such a sound. "Never heard anything like it though.. have you guys?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 8, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Sweet!! Did you just hear that Corey? They said explosion!!! In Smallville? Dude, we gotta check it out!!
> 
> Sammy turns to the ladies and takes the young looking blondes hand and kisses it gently...
> 
> ...




Corey will be torn between relief and disappointment as Sammy says he's leaving, but he follows.  After they've gone about ten feet, he moves on to worrying about where they are heading.  " Sammy, why are we running towards a bunch of cops?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'll pull up the police scanner or use the computer at the house to get the local news feed on it, maybe pipe in the local news radio station or something." Kyle says as he tries to put a cause to such a sound. "Never heard anything like it though.. have you guys?"




"Nope, sounds strange."

Her curiousisty and caution battle for a second but as usual it doesn't take the first more than that to win.

"Oh come on, let's chek it out. They will probably be too busy to notice us anyway."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Oh come on, let's check it out. They will probably be too busy to notice us anyway."




Lorenzo smiled and looked admiringly at Jennifer - clearly impressed that she wanted to push the envelope.  He looked at Kyle in the rear view mirror . . .

"Kyle, what do you think?  You wanna check it out or get over to your uncle's?  There's certainly a good risk of getting caught if we head over there," Lorenzo asked.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo smiled and looked admiringly at Jennifer - clearly impressed that she wanted to push the envelope.  He looked at Kyle in the rear view mirror . . .
> 
> "Kyle, what do you think?  You wanna check it out or get over to your uncle's?  There's certainly a good risk of getting caught if we head over there," Lorenzo asked.






"You're not running from some excitement are you? "

Jen gives Kyle a smile that could melt a glacier.

"Please?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Cops?!! There was an explosion for cryin' out loud!!  
Sammy says while running in pace with Corey out of the eastern doors of the mall.

If its as bad and I'm sorry to say this; as cool as that radio sounded they're not gonna care that there are two school kids mixed in with whats probably aready a good size crowd, right? I mean they have to worry about traffic, injuries, fluid hazardous materials...we have no idea what could of blow up dude!! It could be a building, a car..anything. And did you hear him say "officer down!"? Thats just gotta be big!!  

We should pick up the pace alot faster are you up for it? Or you want me to run ahead?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 9, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "You're not running from some excitement are you? "
> 
> Jen gives Kyle a smile that could melt a glacier.
> 
> "Please?"



"Well it's not..." blinks at the smile. _She's smiling at me.. sure it's to use me and manipulate me.. but still .. she's smiling...._ Kyle's willpower wilts at that. "I quess as long as we don't get too close or anything it's alright."  Smiles at Lorenzo with a wry 'she's got me' smile.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 10, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Cops?!! There was an explosion for cryin' out loud!!
> Sammy says while running in pace with Corey out of the eastern doors of the mall.
> 
> If its as bad and I'm sorry to say this; as cool as that radio sounded they're not gonna care that there are two school kids mixed in with whats probably aready a good size crowd, right? I mean they have to worry about traffic, injuries, fluid hazardous materials...we have no idea what could of blow up dude!! It could be a building, a car..anything. And did you hear him say "officer down!"? Thats just gotta be big!!
> ...




_We don't know what could blow up, and that's a good thing?  But I can't lose him in the crowd, I'd be trapped at the mall._

"Alright, let's go."  Corey sounds more resigned than excited.

_Yesterday my life seemed so normal..._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Whitmyer High School*
"No silly, I didn't invite them on our date.  Just to the mall with us."  Catherine stood up and took Andrew by the hand.  "Come on let's go, you spend too much time on this dumb field anyway.  We have to walk back to the school to get our cars so we can just swing by and get your med scan, too."

Somehow between the field and the parking lot, Andrew talked his way out of the med scan.  He had always taken them before, so he was not sure what he was so nervous about.  If they really did test for mutants he would have been noticed.  But if he wasn't a mutant, what was he?  His inner reflection was interrupted by the giggling and talking of Catherine and the other girls.  Then, as they neared the mall they could see a number of emergency vehicles and it looked like Whipple Ave had been blocked off.  But the mall still looked busy so whatever was going on didn't seem like it would stop any of their plans.

*Whitmyer Shopping Village*
As soon as Corey and Sammy turned to leave for the excitement outside, the two saleswomen rolled their eyes and walked off, paying no attention to Sammy's parting words.  

The boys ran outside and could immediately hear the sirens off to the left of the mall.  It looked like the road was blocked off as well as the freeway exit.  Choosing to walk since no cars could get close, they ran across the parking lot and out to the road where several other people had started to gather.  A semi truck had crashed into oncoming traffic, blocking both lanes.  But next to that in the parking lot of the used cd store there was glass scattered across the entire lot and paramedics were treating a policeman who looked like he had been cut to shreds.  The had him bandaged but there was still blood everywhere.  Off to the side, two police cars were parked next to each other, however they had different markings on them.  Similar to cruisers that had 'K-9' on the side and back, these cruisers had 'A-M' on the side.  People were pointing to them and the four officers who were removing gear from the trunks.  The people seemed to know what the letters stood for,  'Anti-Mutant.'

*Lorenzo's Car*
It appeared this would remain a day of excitement.  Lorenzo turned away from the street Kyle's family lived on and headed for the sound they had all heard.  It was easy to spot with the ambulances and police cars rushing down there.  Lorenzo did his best to drive casually but could only get so far due to all the emergency vehicles on the road.  As they began to get closer they could start to see debris scattered around.  Just a little at first but it became more obvious the closer they got.  People were running around in a panic.  Car alarms were going off and dogs were barking everywhere.  Lorenzo felt a sense of panic and frustration come over him that vanished after only a moment.  It was hard to see everything with the squads and cruisers in the way, but Jennifer could have sworn she saw Eleyna's car in the middle of the road.

*Eleyna's Car*
As Eleyna tried to start her car the old woman spoke, again.  "Honey, I don't think this car is going anywhere.  All your tires are flat and all of your windows are smashed out.  Although I don't see any glass around, that's strange.  Anyway, your boyfriend needs some help.  I was a nurse for 17 years so you don't let him move and I will get some nice firemen to help you."  

Gabe looked over the back of his seat and saw the ambulances and police cars that had just stopped some 40 or 60 feet behind them.  The woman who had checked on them was walking over to get the help she had promised.  Gabe and Eleyna looked back at each other.  Although just an hour ago they both saw something beautiful in the other, they now saw a frightened reflection of that person.  Their eyes were wide, their stares wild and their appearance a bit more rumpled looking than when they had left school.  

Medics immediately rushed to the injured and did what they could to treat them.  A police officer approached Eleyna's car with the old woman.  As he got closer he called out to them.  "Are you al right?  Is anyone badly injured?  Can you move okay?"  Eleyna was a bit concerned as he got closer, fearing another incident like the one only moments before.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 10, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe sat up, abandoning his pretense of injury, and looked at Eleyna. Fear chased across his face, to be replaced by resignation..and a determined look that made Eleyna feel uneasy. _'End of the line. Nowhere else to go. Time to see if you can be the kind of person Dad'd be proud of, Gabe.' _

"Eleyna..I...what you've done for me...I'l never forget it. But..you can't do any more. Just..just let me deal with this."

Gabe paused for a moment, and then looked at Eleyna again, the words pouring from him.

"I can tell them I'm a mutant, that the explosion was my doing. That I forced you to help me with the threat of my powers, and that you're just an innocent victim. You can escape, Eleyna; you've got to. I can't let them take you. They'll...test me, and find out I'm a mutant, and with what my powers do, they'll think I'm telling the truth. Let me do this, Eleyna. It's the right thing to do. And...I couldn't live with myself if they took you."

Gabe sat back in his seat with a sigh, and gave Eleyna a rueful smile.

"Guess I was stupid to think I could escape the camps, huh? Maybe it won't be that bad...at least I got to know you before I got taken away. And whatever happens..that was worth it."

Gabe's eyes met Eleyna's as he spoke his final words, powerful feelings for her poorly hidden behind his would-be casual attitude. Fear was poorly masked by his strained grin, but he seemed resolute in what he planned. Now things had come to this, he seemed almost relaxed, resigned to his fate.

"I know what you're going to say. But...I..I have to do this. It's the only way. The only option left."


----------



## kid A (Jun 10, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe's eyes met Eleyna's as he spoke his final words, powerful feelings for her poorly hidden behind his would-be casual attitude. Fear was poorly masked by his strained grin, but he seemed resolute in what he planned. Now things had come to this, he seemed almost relaxed, resigned to his fate.
> 
> "I know what you're going to say. But...I..I have to do this. It's the only way. The only option left."




_He looks so scared!_  Looking at him and hearing the oncoming sirens, Eleyna could not believe what was happening to them.  They had just found one another and now...  now they were going to be taken away!  She didn't want to hurt him anymore.  _I'm so sick and tired of hurting the people I care about.  Oh, god, Gabe!_

She listened in horror as he spoke, realizing what things had come to.  She didn't want him to be taken away.  She wanted him to live a normal life with his friends and his mother.  This morning she had promised him it would be okay, and now...  Eleyna made a clumsy attempt to stop him, but the result was more pathetic whimper than strong argument.  "N-no!  Gabe, no!  Please, I d-didn't m-mean for this to h-happen!!!  I...  D-don't do this!"




> Medics immediately rushed to the injured and did what they could to treat them. A police officer approached Eleyna's car with the old woman. As he got closer he called out to them. "Are you al right? Is anyone badly injured? Can you move okay?" Eleyna was a bit concerned as he got closer, fearing another incident like the one only moments before.




She started panicking - her thoughts astray, she couldn't hold on to them quick enough to form any kind of plan.  It was plainly evident that she was distraught when she spoke to the police officer.  "We...  s-something s-slammed into us.  I, I, I w-was forced... slammed back into the s-seat, and we...  and we...  I've g-got a b-bloody nose...  t-there's... blood's coming out of m-my ears.  Gabe...  my... _(boyfriend?)_f-friend...  he's hurt...  he's hurt, t-too.  I d-dunno how b-bad."  

As the police and EMT continued to gather, Eleyna grew more unstable.  Pain was returning.  Guilt.  She had caused this - they were so dangerously close to being caught and Gabe was going to reveal himself because he thought it would save her.  Inside, Eleyna knew it should be her, not him.  At that point, she felt as though it would be a relief to just be taken away.  She didn't want to go, the last thing she wanted was to be arrested and incarcerated for being a mutant.  But, if she were taken away, she would not be able to hurt her family, her friends.  Gabe.  Not anymore.  It was suicide, she knew, but she simply didn't think she could handle it anymore.  _And maybe this way I can at least save Gabe._

Slowly, she unbuckled her seatbelt, wincing as her stomach clenched.  Fresh tears welled in her eyes - she reached over and squeezed Gabe's hand.  "Hold on, everything will be alright soon, I promise.  I..."  She stopped almost before she started.  _C'mon, Eleyna, do something!  Distract him so that he doesn't realize what you're doing._  She leaned over and kissed him, her last kiss probably, but there it was.  Not wanting it to end, she grudgingly backed away and out of the car before Gabe could react.  "Officer...  I...  I think I d-did this.  I think I m-might be a m-mutant."

_Release._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2004)

Now his thought having wander far from that mutant thing, Andrew is calmly drinving the car, trying to understand all what the girls are talking about. Something about mascara it seems, but he lost his interest as soon as he sees the emergency vehicles.

"Look at that! Never seen that much emergency vehicle in one place. That must be a pretty big accident. If it is big, we can be sure we will hear of it in the news."

He turns into the parking and try to find a place to park.

"Do you have any plan, girls? They so little place here, that I'll let you down at the door you want. Just tell me where you go first, I'll join you there as soon as I've found a place."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 10, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She listened in horror as he spoke, realizing what things had come to.  She didn't want him to be taken away.  She wanted him to live a normal life with his friends and his mother.  This morning she had promised him it would be okay, and now...  Eleyna made a clumsy attempt to stop him, but the result was more pathetic whimper than strong argument.  "N-no!  Gabe, no!  Please, I d-didn't m-mean for this to h-happen!!!  I...  D-don't do this!"
> 
> She started panicking - her thoughts astray, she couldn't hold on to them quick enough to form any kind of plan.  It was plainly evident that she was distraught when she spoke to the police officer.  "We...  s-something s-slammed into us.  I, I, I w-was forced... slammed back into the s-seat, and we...  and we...  I've g-got a b-bloody nose...  t-there's... blood's coming out of m-my ears.  Gabe...  my... _(boyfriend?)_f-friend...  he's hurt...  he's hurt, t-too.  I d-dunno how b-bad."
> 
> ...




For a moment, as Eleyna kissed him, coherent thought deserted Gabe, his eyes half closing, losing himself in the moment. _Eleyna! She..I..wait! What's she doing?!'_ As Eleyna backed out of the car, Gabe's eyes flashed open too late, his frantic grab for her arm missing. Moving with the speed of fear, Gabe whipped out of the car and darted to where Eleyna stood. He knew what he had to do; he just knew without thinking. Despite everything, Gabe forced an expression of resignation and defeat onto his face. He felt oddly detached from his body, as if he was working on autopilot.

"Eleyna, it's OK. You don't have to cover for me anymore. I know that was me, and as soon as they test me, they will too."

His voice, he noted absently, sounded oddly convincing, with none of the shakiness or stuttering that usually accompanied his lies. But then, this lie was for Eleyna. Gabe put an affectionate hand on her shoulder and gave her a small smile, before turning back to the officer.

"Please don't blame her for lying. She's just trying to protect me."

Gabe turned so that the officer couldn't see his face, and darted an imploring, pleading glance at Eleyna. _'Please let me do this...just accept it.. pleaseGodpleaseletmemanagethis! For...her..'_

Gabe looked back at the officer.

"I'm..I'm so incredibly sorry about this. I..I never meant to hurt anybody. I hoped I could just keep it under control, but..."

Gabe's hand found Eleyna's and tightened upon it, mingling silent plea and restraint in its grip. He cupped her face with his other hand and lent in, his movement masking his whispered speech.

"I know what you're trying to do..and I wish it were that easy. But I won't be saved at your expense. I couldn't live with that."

Gabe was crying now as he returned Eleyna's earlier kiss, the taste of salt on his lips. After what seemed to him like too short a time, he pulled away and looked back at the officer.

"You can test me if you like. It's true. I'm a mutant."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Lorenzo's Car*
> It appeared this would remain a day of excitement. Lorenzo turned away from the street Kyle's family lived on and headed for the sound they had all heard. It was easy to spot with the ambulances and police cars rushing down there. Lorenzo did his best to drive casually but could only get so far due to all the emergency vehicles on the road. As they began to get closer they could start to see debris scattered around. Just a little at first but it became more obvious the closer they got. People were running around in a panic. Car alarms were going off and dogs were barking everywhere. Lorenzo felt a sense of panic and frustration come over him that vanished after only a moment. It was hard to see everything with the squads and cruisers in the way, but Jennifer could have sworn she saw Eleyna's car in the middle of the road.



Kyle glances out the car as they pull by, still not too happy with the idea of being in the area. Something about the blast just set him all twitchy, and this newfound sense of his wasn't helping, it was kinda weird to know where Lorenzo and Jen were without even lookign their way. "I don't know about this guys, I .. wait is that Eleyna's car in the blast zone?" He asked as he looked around the area for any other familiar sights

OOC: His mutant senses kicking anything out?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle glances out the car as they pull by, still not too happy with the idea of being in the area. Something about the blast just set him all twitchy, and this newfound sense of his wasn't helping, it was kinda weird to know where Lorenzo and Jen were without even lookign their way. "I don't know about this guys, I .. wait is that Eleyna's car in the blast zone?" He asked as he looked around the area for any other familiar sights
> 
> OOC: His mutant senses kicking anything out?




"You're right. Looks like Eleyna's."

Jen sounds pretty calm, she's sure Elyena isn't hurt, such things are just nothing she's used to.

"See I told you they would be too busy noticing us. Any of you have an idea what could have happened here."

Then she notices the AM marked cars she pokes Kyle in the shoulder and points in their direction.

"Now look at that, from boringville to mutantcentral in just a few hours. What is going on here?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "You're right. Looks like Eleyna's."
> 
> Jen sounds pretty calm, she's sure Elyena isn't hurt, such things are just nothing she's used to.
> 
> ...



"At the risk of sounding like I'm a smartass, I'd say someone knows something is going on." Kyle replies calmly as he tries to keep himself down a bit out of sight. "I very much would like NOT to be here now as at least one person in this car isn't going to like being interviewed by those gents." He glances around looking for Eleyna and Gabe, while trying to 'feel' for anyone who stands out on his 'mutant-dar.'

OOC: Nuke? Anyone 'pinging' on my radar?


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Nuke? Anyone 'pinging' on my radar?





OOC: Nuke's out till monday (noted in the OOC thread)


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 16, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Wow, must've been something big.  Corey says as he and Sammy peer through the crowd.  Then he notices the A-M vehicles, and the machines they're getting out.

_Oh no.  Not here too!  Calm down, this is ridiculous.  I would know if I was a mutant.  I'd be able to fly and throw balls of fire or something.  I can't do anything like that.  _ 

As he's thinking this, Corey gets visibly nervous.  "Uh, Sam, we should get going before someone.. notices us."

As he talks he keeps looking at the machinery, and trying not to think about flying, balls of fire, or moving really fast.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 16, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Andrew cruised through the mall parking lot and quickly found a spot to park.  It seemed the mall was not as busy as he expected, probably due to the time of day.  As he parked and walked the girls into the mall he noticed that the crowd of people surrounding the blocked off area was growing larger.  Whatever happened there must have been big.

_Accident Scene At Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Corey and Sammy were amazed at the amount of people who were showing up to watch the accident.  THey must have been parking and walking over because there was not this many people in the mall.  Corey noticed the anti-mutant team getting their gear out and started to get a little nervous.  He turned to walk back to the mall but realized that he was blocked in be all the people who had showed up after they had.  Sammy was excited having never been this close to anything so big.  After making a comment about the cops looking like they were extras out of Ghostbusters he noticed how nervous Corey was getting.

_Lorenzo's Car_
There was no doubt, that was definitely Eleyna's car, they could all make it out now.  Lorenzo was trying to find a way to turn the car around, this did not seem like a safe place to be at the time.  Kyle was peaking over the car door when Jennifer noticed a policeman walking up to Eleyna's car with an old woman.  Kyle's heart stopped and then leapt up into his throat.  Jennifer was panicked, she didn't know what to do, not something she was used to.  This could easily get bad if Kyle's suspicions were right.  

_Eleyna's Car_
The old woman gasped at their words and the police officer pushed her back away from their car.  He put one hand on his gun without drawing it out of the holster, not that either Eleyna or Gabe noticed.  

"All right, listen kids.  This is not funny.  A lot of people are hurt here and we have to take care of that.  It looks like you two are a little banged up, too.  Why don't you come over to the ambulance and get checked out.  I know you're scared but there is no reason to make things worse right now, okay.  So just step out of the car and come with me to see the medics."  His words were calm but his eyes did not stop moving.  Luckily, he kept his gun in it's holster.  "We're just here to help you kids, all right."


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo looked at the mess ahead.  Police and cars were everywhere.  Driving casual, he said, "Lady and Gent, we need to get out of here . . . way too much attention.  I know that's Eleyna's car - but it's going to be our butts too if we get any closer.  And that's not gonna help Eleyna any, no matter how you slice it."

Lorenzo continued to look for a place to turn around . . . he was not sticking around for the entertainment - especially in his car.  Maybe on foot after he found someplace to turn the car around and stash it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Lorenzo's Car_
> There was no doubt, that was definitely Eleyna's car, they could all make it out now. Lorenzo was trying to find a way to turn the car around, this did not seem like a safe place to be at the time. Kyle was peaking over the car door when Jennifer noticed a policeman walking up to Eleyna's car with an old woman. Kyle's heart stopped and then leapt up into his throat. Jennifer was panicked, she didn't know what to do, not something she was used to. This could easily get bad if Kyle's suspicions were right.



"Lo', just keep driving the car calmly and we'll try our best not to have big flashing panic attacks as we go by. Stay in the legal limits, don't rubberneck and get us out of here.. please?" Kyle says calmly as he forces himself to sit back and take the 'snoozing' dude pose in the back. Inside his new found senses scream at him at the proximity of the mutants in the car (and possibly outside it) and he's deep in concentration trying to keep his own form at this point. "Once we are out of sight of the cops and at my place, then I'll have the nice little coronary I'm working on.After I figure out how I feel too more of those 'preseneces' I felt before." he adds with a sense of false calm as he sits up and tries to get a bearing where he's feeling it from.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

_I shouldn't make my ladies wait... bah, they won't even notice, let's just take a look, and then we will go._

Andrew walk fast near the spot of the accident, curious to see what has happened.


----------



## kid A (Jun 16, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe was crying now as he returned Eleyna's earlier kiss, the taste of salt on his lips. After what seemed to him like too short a time, he pulled away and looked back at the officer.
> 
> "You can test me if you like. It's true. I'm a mutant."




Quite suddenly, she felt hopeless.  Eleyna had revealed the ugly truth to the officer - she'd given Gabe an out and he hadn't taken it.  All at once, she marvelled at Gabe's courage to out himself, admired his sweetness for attempting to save her, but mostly she despaired at his stubborness.  He was not taking the chance she had given him, and she wished desperately that Gabe would just sit down, shut up and escape while he had the chance.  Still, he had been about to do the same for her, and she hadn't allowed it.  A slight smile on her face, Eleyna couldn't argue with her own hipocracy.

Kiss.  Kissing.  Gabe was kissing her again and her knees almost gave out.  When he stopped, she was a vortex of thought and emotion.  She wanted to tell him to get back in the car.  She wanted to kiss him again.  She wanted to pull him away and run.  Run from everything and just escape.  As Eleyna moved to speak, the officer broke in with his words.  It was only then that she noticed his gun wasn't out of his holster...  yet.




> "All right, listen kids. This is not funny. A lot of people are hurt here and we have to take care of that. It looks like you two are a little banged up, too. Why don't you come over to the ambulance and get checked out. I know you're scared but there is no reason to make things worse right now, okay. So just step out of the car and come with me to see the medics." His words were calm but his eyes did not stop moving. Luckily, he kept his gun in it's holster. "We're just here to help you kids, all right."




Confused, Eleyna stared at the officer for a moment.  _Did I hear him right?  He can't think we're lying.  What about all the damage?  What's the explanation?  He's just trying to contain us until the proper authorities get here.  The ones who're gonna take me...  us away._  "I...  ummm...  sure, yeah, okay."  Then, looking to Gabe, she realized then that she didn't care.  At the very least, she would be with him when they were arrested.  "I'm so tired.  Let's just go get checked out by the medics, okay?  I'm here with you."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 16, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Confused, Eleyna stared at the officer for a moment.  _Did I hear him right?  He can't think we're lying.  What about all the damage?  What's the explanation?  He's just trying to contain us until the proper authorities get here.  The ones who're gonna take me...  us away._  "I...  ummm...  sure, yeah, okay."  Then, looking to Gabe, she realized then that she didn't care.  At the very least, she would be with him when they were arrested.  "I'm so tired.  Let's just go get checked out by the medics, okay?  I'm here with you."




Gabe looked as shell-shocked as Eleyna at the officer's response. _'I was ready for fear, or anger, or handcuffs...but I never expected him to think we were lying!'_ Gabe turned a dazed expression on Eleyna, seemingly too tired and bewildered to have a response to this new development. Gabe sagged against Eleyna for a moment, his knees buckling from exhaustion as the adrenalin drained from his system.

"Sorry..." Gabe muttered as he straightened up on suddenly shaky legs.

"I...yeah." Gabe felt a warm sensation in his stomach at Eleyna's words. Too tired to form proper words, he settled for gently squeezing her hand and shooting her a tired but heartfelt smile. With the officer apparently refusing to believe him, the sense of purpose that had temporarily infused Gabe with energy was fading, and his previous fatigue resurfacing. Gabe let Eleyna lead him to the medics, not letting go of her hand or leaving her side. His eyes kept flicking back to her face, his mind remembering the feeling of her lips...

_'I don't know how much more of this I can take...I'm just so tired. But whatever happens, they musn't find out about Eleyna.._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo looked at the mess ahead.  Police and cars were everywhere.  Driving casual, he said, "Lady and Gent, we need to get out of here . . . way too much attention.  I know that's Eleyna's car - but it's going to be our butts too if we get any closer.  And that's not gonna help Eleyna any, no matter how you slice it."
> 
> Lorenzo continued to look for a place to turn around . . . he was not sticking around for the entertainment - especially in his car.  Maybe on foot after he found someplace to turn the car around and stash it.




"Sorry to say that I have to agree. These nice AM people will most likely not be too happy to hear about Kyle's lucky break. Let's get out of here."

Jen tries to appear reasonable excited about the whole mess but not panicked or particularly interested to prevent anyone watching them from noticing anything unusuall as they drive on.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Sorry to say that I have to agree. These nice AM people will most likely not be too happy to hear about Kyle's lucky break. Let's get out of here."
> 
> Jen tries to appear reasonable excited about the whole mess but not panicked or particularly interested to prevent anyone watching them from noticing anything unusuall as they drive on.



"Actually I'm most likely the sorta mutant they don't shoot on sight, so lets get me out of here before I wind up with my brain washed, laundered and starched." Kyle says nervously as he recalls some of the conspiracy news he had read on the net.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Sorry to say that I have to agree. These nice AM people will most likely not be too happy to hear about Kyle's lucky break. Let's get out of here."




"Not to mention the minor fact that we're cutting class, and even the normal friendly police types can ahul our butts back and into a whole mess of trouble," Lorenzo added.  He smiled and maintained his casual attitude,  turning the car around at the first opportunity.


----------



## kid A (Jun 18, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I...yeah." Gabe felt a warm sensation in his stomach at Eleyna's words. Too tired to form proper words, he settled for gently squeezing her hand and shooting her a tired but heartfelt smile. With the officer apparently refusing to believe him, the sense of purpose that had temporarily infused Gabe with energy was fading, and his previous fatigue resurfacing. Gabe let Eleyna lead him to the medics, not letting go of her hand or leaving her side. His eyes kept flicking back to her face, his mind remembering the feeling of her lips...




Eleyna, feeling that the officer was simply trying to handle the situation until proper authorities arrived, smiled and nodded at him.  "C'mon, just let me lead you there," she almost whispered as she guided Gabe, who felt heavy with exhaustion, to the nearest ambulence.  The surrounding scene was a complete disaster.  Forcing tears back, Eleyna concentrated solely on getting her friend to their destination, avoiding the sight of any casualties she knew she had caused.  If she could manage to stay focused on Gabe, she would not stop to think about the damage she had done.  

Taking a moment to look over at Gabe as they walked, she spoke, "How are you feeling?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> After making a comment about the cops looking like they were extras out of Ghostbusters he noticed how nervous Corey was getting.




Sammy laughed to himself, he always was pretty comical. But, the laughter in his mind went silent when he noticed how white Corey's face was.

"Corey? Heello, Corey? Earth to Corey? Man, you are buggin' out somthin' fierce. Whats wrong? You feel ok?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 19, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Eleyna, feeling that the officer was simply trying to handle the situation until proper authorities arrived, smiled and nodded at him.  "C'mon, just let me lead you there," she almost whispered as she guided Gabe, who felt heavy with exhaustion, to the nearest ambulence.  The surrounding scene was a complete disaster.  Forcing tears back, Eleyna concentrated solely on getting her friend to their destination, avoiding the sight of any casualties she knew she had caused.  If she could manage to stay focused on Gabe, she would not stop to think about the damage she had done.
> 
> Taking a moment to look over at Gabe as they walked, she spoke, "How are you feeling?"




"Tired. Confused. Uh...overwhelmed. It's just..everything that's happened...I barely know which way's up anymore."

Gabe looked at Eleyna with compassion.

"Eleyna...God, Eleyna, I'm sorry. This must be hard. I..I wish there was something I could do. I mean, they won't even believe me when..."

He broke off, taking a deep breath.

"Eleyna...whatever happens next, let's face it together. No..no more trying to offer yourself to..to shield me. I...I've never been so scared as when I thought they might take you away, all because you were protecting me."

Gabe took a shuddering breath, the moment obviously still fresh in his mind.

"Do...do you think they really didn't believe us? Or.."

Gabe couldn't finish what he was saying, but the look he darted at Eleyna was eloquent.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 19, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Sammy laughed to himself, he always was pretty comical. But, the laughter in his mind went silent when he noticed how white Corey's face was.
> 
> "Corey? Heello, Corey? Earth to Corey? Man, you are buggin' out somthin' fierce. Whats wrong? You feel ok?"




"Lay off, I'm fine.  It's just kinda crowded here."

Corey continues staring at the A-M units gear, wishing he was somewhere else.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 20, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Andrew leaned away from the mall and guided Catherine towards the accident scene.  She started to complain but saw that look in his eyes like when he had to catch the recap of a game he missed.  Focused and curious all at once.  She told the girls to go ahead, not that it mattered, they were almost in the mall already.  

Andrew could see the large crowd and from the direction he was walking he could see part of the accident the overturned truck had caused.  As he got up closer he realized they were at the end of the blockade and he glanced at the crowd and was surprised to see Sammy Donaldson and Corey Vineyard standing there.

"Oh Andrew look!  Those are anti-mutant cops over there!  I bet some nasty mutie blew up that truck and did all of this."  Catherine wrapped herself around one of Andrews arms.  "Come on, lets go shopping.  I don't want to be around one of those freaky mutants."  



_Accident Scene At Whitmyer Shopping Village_
The focus of the accident had definitely shifted from the truck to the policeman being loaded onto the ambulance as well as the ones who had geared up and were fanning out over the entire blocked off area.  Two of them had on helmets with visors that hid their eyes.  The other two had on backpacks with devices that stretched around to the front and they seemed to be using them for scanning.  One of the cops with a helmet began to walk along the border of the secured area.  People were 'ooing and ahhhing' over the A-M unit as they walked through the area.  




_Lorenzo's Car_
All three kids felt a wave of relief as Lorenzo turned his car back away from the accident.  Kyle gave him the directions to his families house again.  Then Kyle looked back over his seat and saw the police officer who had talked to Eleyna and Gabe was now escorting them over to the ambulances and cruisers.

Then a strange thought ran quickly through Lorenzo's head...







> ...I...I've never been so scared as when I thought they might take you away...



  Involuntarily Lorenzo took a shuddering breath as he drove away.




_Accident Scene Near Eleyna's Car_
The Police Officer walked Eleyna and Gabe to the back of an ambulance and got them both a blanket.  He fumbled around inside the ambulance looking for something when one of the medics ran back over.  He looked Eleyna and Gabe over, gave a brief smile and then looked at the cop.  "What are you doing?  That thing isn't supposed to be yellow like that unless it's picked up a signal."  He climbed into the squad, passed Eleyna and Gabe.  

"I didn't touch anything over there.  I was digging for bandages over on these shelves.  Besides that is just one of the old mutant scanners."  And then he stopped, frozen as his mind replayed the last few minutes.  The medic had missed the earlier conversation but realized the impact, regardless.  Slowly, both men turned to look at the 2 kids.  

The medic took a step towards them, unsure if he should really approach or not.  The cop placed one hand on his weapon and used his other to call out on his radio.  "I need any available units over to squad 12 for a Code 10."  

In an attempt to act normal he asked Gabe, "So, why aren't you kids in school, today?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2004)

_Mutants? Can it be related to Donaldson and Vineyard?_

Seeing the situation, Andrew feels a bit uneasy, as he remembered all the discussions and had in the mornings, all the thoughts he had just wash from his head.

"Yes, you're right." He says with a smile. "Sorry, it is your day, shouldn't waste time like that. Come on, before your friends take all the interesting stuff."

He starts to walk back to the mall with Catherine on her side.

"So, what have you planned to look at first. Bikinis?" he asks with a obvioulsy taunting manner and with a big smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Lorenzo's Car_
> All three kids felt a wave of relief as Lorenzo turned his car back away from the accident. Kyle gave him the directions to his families house again. Then Kyle looked back over his seat and saw the police officer who had talked to Eleyna and Gabe was now escorting them over to the ambulances and cruisers.
> 
> Then a strange thought ran quickly through Lorenzo's head... Involuntarily Lorenzo took a shuddering breath as he drove away.



Kyle growls as he looks over from the cop to the two teens. "Damn, it's them I'm sensing I'll bet.." closes his eyes to double check his bearings. "they're so made.." He looks to Lorenzo and Jennifer. "You guys got any ideas how we can make a break for them?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



> "Damn, it's them I'm sensing I'll bet.." closes his eyes to double check his bearings. "they're so made.." He looks to Lorenzo and Jennifer. "You guys got any ideas how we can make a break for them?"




Lorenzo just about choked as he heard Kyle ask his question, "Kyle, buddy, if I'm playing along and you're senses are what they are - why in the world would we want to be anywhere within a mile of them - with us the way we are.  We're cutting class, minors, and potential mutants - according to you.  That sounds like three strikes to me."

Lorenzo thought for a moment or two, still mulling over the random thought that entered his head that wasn't his.  It had happened before, but Lorenzo had always brushed it off . . . this one though, the emotion, to powerful to be just passed by.

"Aw, heck.  Gimme some ideas and I'll think about it,"  Lorenzo said, resigned, but still driving away from the scene.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 20, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo just about choked as he heard Kyle ask his question, "Kyle, buddy, if I'm playing along and you're senses are what they are - why in the world would we want to be anywhere within a mile of them - with us the way we are. We're cutting class, minors, and potential mutants - according to you. That sounds like three strikes to me."





"Cause, like their our friends, I would think that the best chance we have is hanging together and because it's the right thing maybe?"  Kyle answers with an unsual amount of seriousness and intensity.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo thought for a moment or two, still mulling over the random thought that entered his head that wasn't his. It had happened before, but Lorenzo had always brushed it off . . . this one though, the emotion, to powerful to be just passed by.
> 
> "Aw, heck. Gimme some ideas and I'll think about it," Lorenzo said, resigned, but still driving away from the scene.



At that Kyle deflates, "That's the problem, I DON'T know what to do." He rubs his fingers together nervously and tries to think of something but he can't.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> "Cause, like their our friends, I would think that the best chance we have is hanging together and because it's the right thing maybe?"  Kyle answers with an unsual amount of seriousness and intensity.
> 
> ...




"Kyle, do you have any idea what you're saying? If these guys catch us you're totaly screwed. I'd like to help them too but what can the three of us do?"

Jen looks out of the backwindow, trying to come up with any idea but this is a bit out of her league. She knows about her powers but she has no idea how they could help here in any way.


----------



## kid A (Jun 21, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Eleyna...whatever happens next, let's face it together. No..no more trying to offer yourself to..to shield me. I...I've never been so scared as when I thought they might take you away, all because you were protecting me."




She felt completey and utterly horrible.  Gabe was acting so protective of her, and nothing she did seemed to comfort him.  All she wanted was for him to be okay...  at least, that's what she kept telling herself.  In truth, what she really needed was to stay with him.  Somehow, Gabe was acting as a sort of anchor for her.  Around him, she found it easier to keep calm.  Eleyna did not know how badly things might turn out, but she thought it would be a little easier to take if Gabe was with her.  "I...  o-okay.  I just...  I don't want you t-to have t-to worry about this anymore."




> "Do...do you think they really didn't believe us? Or.."




"No...  I...  I don't think so.  He probably just doesn't want to be the one to deal with us."




> The medic took a step towards them, unsure if he should really approach or not. The cop placed one hand on his weapon and used his other to call out on his radio. "I need any available units over to squad 12 for a Code 10."




As if to confirm her theory, the officer radioed for assistance.  She could feel the stares of the officer and medic as she waited for the A-M officers to arrive - it wouldn't be long now.  She'd failed Gabe.  They were going to be taken away, and nothing they said or did would help them now.  She had powers, yes, they both had powers, but she had no real clue as to what they were or how to use them.  And what was the point?  If they started throwing their powers around, if they (_if I_) caused any more damage, it wouldn't be long before the government sent in the giant machines...  she couldn't remember what they were called...  Sentrys?  To destroy them.  It was over for them.  Eleyna let go as her depression overwhelmed her.  "No!  I dont' want this.  I'm so sorry!"  She could feel pain welling up inside her again.

Only, just then, something happened.  Somehow, this time the pain was different.  It hurt like normal, inside her head and abdomen, but she could feel it in a different way.  Her tears stopped momentarily as she noticed that the pain was...  fluxuating.  She could almost...  control it.  Ignoring the officer's question, she looked over at Gabe.  "C-can you...  d-do you know h-how to do what you...  can you control it?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 21, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She felt completey and utterly horrible.  Gabe was acting so protective of her, and nothing she did seemed to comfort him.  All she wanted was for him to be okay...  at least, that's what she kept telling herself.  In truth, what she really needed was to stay with him.  Somehow, Gabe was acting as a sort of anchor for her.  Around him, she found it easier to keep calm.  Eleyna did not know how badly things might turn out, but she thought it would be a little easier to take if Gabe was with her.  "I...  o-okay.  I just...  I don't want you t-to have t-to worry about this anymore."
> 
> Only, just then, something happened.  Somehow, this time the pain was different.  It hurt like normal, inside her head and abdomen, but she could feel it in a different way.  Her tears stopped momentarily as she noticed that the pain was...  fluxuating.  She could almost...  control it.  Ignoring the officer's question, she looked over at Gabe.  "C-can you...  d-do you know h-how to do what you...  can you control it?"




As Eleyna spoke about not wanting to worry Gabe, he squeezed her hand in a supportive manner.

"Eleyna, what..whatever happens..we'll get through this together."

Gabe's expression became grim as Eleyna voiced her opinion on the actions of the police officer, and he sighed tiredly.

"I was afraid you might say that."

As the cop radioed for assistance, Gabe's face became almost entirely expressionless. His grip on Eleyna's hand tightened, the only evidence that he was even taking the scene in. Gabe's mind raced frantically, trying to devise a plan of some kind. _'What do I do? They know now, and it won't be long before...fight or flee? Fight how? I don't know how my powers work..I could really hurt somebody, or do nothing at all. Flee..how? There're more of them, we're both tired and shaken up, and they have cars. Think, you idiot! There has to be something you can do! You can't fail Eleyna!'_ 

As Eleyna spoke again, Gabe looked over at her in shock.

"Control it? I..I don't know. I've..I've never deliberately used it, in...in case."

_'On the other hand, what have I got left to lose?'_

A frown of concentration appeared on Gabe's face as he tried to conjure up the feeling he'd had a week _'Has it only been a week? It feels like a lifetime..'_ ago, when he'd activated his mutant abilities. He groped for the 'switch' in his head, probing at it as if it were a loose tooth, trying to find the key to his powers.

(OOC: And we'll see what Nuke has to say on the subject, I suppose.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Kyle, do you have any idea what you're saying? If these guys catch us you're totaly screwed. I'd like to help them too but what can the three of us do?"
> 
> Jen looks out of the backwindow, trying to come up with any idea but this is a bit out of her league. She knows about her powers but she has no idea how they could help here in any way.



"It doesn't seem right to just.. watch them get taken away like.. criminals for the crime of existing you know." Kyle says grimly as he looks back too, his hand shifting back and forth as he fumes at the futility of their situation. Inside his mind he swears silently to himself as he takes in the scene. _Never again, you two will be the only ones I fail to help if I have any say in it._ Already the young man is looking for ways to put the tech he uses in his pranks to a better use.


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "It doesn't seem right to just.. watch them get taken away like.. criminals for the crime of existing you know."




"Kyle, no one know if someone's getting taken away.  For all we know, some mutant did that to Eleyne's car . . . or it could be something else.  Regardless, we aren't going to help matters other than to get in trouble right along with them,"  Lorenzo said.  He had made up his mind, it was time to get to Kyle's uncle's house and lay low.

"Maybe when we get to your uncles you can, I don't know, maybe call and report a sighting somewhere else, or jack into their computers and make their sensors go all wacko or something,"  Lorenzo offered.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Kyle, no one know if someone's getting taken away. For all we know, some mutant did that to Eleyne's car . . . or it could be something else. Regardless, we aren't going to help matters other than to get in trouble right along with them," Lorenzo said. He had made up his mind, it was time to get to Kyle's uncle's house and lay low.
> 
> "Maybe when we get to your uncles you can, I don't know, maybe call and report a sighting somewhere else, or jack into their computers and make their sensors go all wacko or something," Lorenzo offered.



"I know.. just don't like it that's all." Kyle says quietly his cheerful manner pretty much gone at this point, his face clearly saying what he's thinking. That he has to just sit and watch. All the while his hand steadily twitches and 'boils' though shapes and colors.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I know.. just don't like it that's all." Kyle says quietly his cheerful manner pretty much gone at this point, his face clearly saying what he's thinking. That he has to just sit and watch. All the while his hand steadily twitches and 'boils' though shapes and colors.




Even Jen stays silent for the moment, thinking that this can't be it and desperatly trying to come up with a solution.

"You know Kyle, you're right. We can't let them just take away our friends. And these guys may think they are big buisness but this is still our town. I got what I wanted my whole life and I'll be damned if I don't do something here.
This one time it might actually be worth the effort. Can you chek if they are arrested at mutants somehow? If they are not we can just sit back but if they are we need to find a way to bust them out."

Her eyes sparkle again then her positive attitude kicks back in. And her smile says that even though she has no idea how to pull this if she has no intention of letting that stop her from trying.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2004)

"Thanks, Jennifer. I can maybe.. hack into the police computer dispatching system, and my uncle has a radio I can tune to the police public bands... " Kyle's eyes get that unfocused look that usually leads to exploding lockers, wiped computers, and bullies being exposed in funny amusing ways. But there is something new in his eyes, something that seems to mean that the old prankster Kyle might be gone for good. Like Kyle had made a decision and in doing so his whole out look on life has changed. "Of course, I will have to come up with something on my own.. I know you guys don't buy into my whole thought on my mutant sense.. could have been a head ache or something. I'll handle the stuff on my own."


----------



## kid A (Jun 22, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Control it? I..I don't know. I've..I've never deliberately used it, in...in case."




Completely ignoring the officer, Eleyna simply stared at Gabe, trying to decipher what exactly he was doing.  She knew he was attempting to trigger his...  abilities.  It was the "how" she couldn't quite grasp.  Mesmerized, she searched his face as though it would reveal some kind of clue, allowing her to access her own...  abilities.  _Oh, grow up, Eleyna.  You are a_ mutant.  _You have _ powers.  _It's not that difficult a concept to grasp._

Eleyna's curiousity had finally trumped her fear and exhaustion.  Too tired to worry about consequences, but without complete disregard for their safety, Eleyna whispered to him.  "Gabe, I...  I can...  I can feel it.  I think...  I don't know, but I think I can...  I know I made it happen before.  I _felt_ it then, too.  I just don't know quite how to make it work now."

Eyeing the officer, with his gun pointed, she turned toward Gabe and, in a hushed tone, said to him, "We really need to get out of here.  _Now._  I've lost almost everything today.  I don't want to lose you, too."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 22, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Eleyna's curiousity had finally trumped her fear and exhaustion.  Too tired to worry about consequences, but without complete disregard for their safety, Eleyna whispered to him.  "Gabe, I...  I can...  I can feel it.  I think...  I don't know, but I think I can...  I know I made it happen before.  I _felt_ it then, too.  I just don't know quite how to make it work now."
> 
> Eyeing the officer, with his gun pointed, she turned toward Gabe and, in a hushed tone, said to him, "We really need to get out of here.  _Now._  I've lost almost everything today.  I don't want to lose you, too."




Gabe whispered in return;

"I..for me, I felt it like a..I don't know, a switch or...maybe your comparrison to...what was it, a muscle or motor function?..was better than you knew. I..I know it's there..I just don't know if I can..trip it."

He similarly eyed the cop and the state the man was in, worry crossing his face. When Eleyna spoke of having lost everything, a momentary flash of profound guilt and pain shot across his face, but was gone almost before Eleyna registered it's presence. And at Eleyna's final words, Gabe's eyes widened. He reached out and touched Eleyna's face, emotion obviously overpowering him. His voice was low, and thick with feeling.

"You won't. I promise."

Gabe's eyes flicked to the side, to the cop standing there. Gabe slowly let his hand drop again and quietly muttered:

"While that cop's there, we can't do anything. If we run...he might shoot. If I could just..."

The frown was back on Gabe's face, the one that told Eleyna he was trying to access the mysterious powers he still didn't really understand. _'If I could just replicate that blast I generated a week ago...that'd give us a chance to escape. But..how? And...what if it really hurts him?....No. That doesn't matter; worst case, it's him or...or her. And that's no decision at all. But..but I may not be able to trigger it anyway..'_ Straining with all his might to activate something he didn't really understand, Gabe's world narrowed to two feelings: the groping around inside his head he was doing, like feeling for a lightswitch in a pitch-dark room, and the sensation of Eleyna's hand, still held in his.

(OOC: Just like it says. If there's anything I can do with HPs to make activating my powers more likely or something, I'll do it. If I've got absolutely no idea how to activate my abilities and am having no luck with my random attempts to do..something.., I guess it'll be Plan B.)


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

"Nice Corey, who pissed in your corn flakes?"  

Sammy laughed as he tried to relax Corey a little more.

"What are you gettin' so tense about? I'm tellin' ya' those mutant cops are flakes, they could care less if we're in school or not. Listen, if your not feeling well we can skip the food and I can go ahead and take you home now if you want. Don't matter to me. It looks like all the cool stuff is over now and we left those chicks just standing there so that idea is a lost cause."

Sammy had tried to maintain a 'coolness' about him. Between trying to get Corey to relax a bit and all these people bumping him. The crowd had grown quite a bit and it started to become compact. You'd have thought it was a small concert or like being in a crowded club. Just no room to move and frankly Sammy had gotten alittle hot around the collar with the bumping and the people. Sammy had still been looking around while waiting for Corey to decide what he wanted to do. 

_Man, whats with that A-M cop, it kinda seemed like he's glared at me for at least a minute or two. Maybe they do care about us not being in school. I'm not hinting the looks to Corey though. From the looks on his face the last couple of minutes he's got enough to worry about. I've never seen someone so worried about getting busted for ditching before. He'll be alright, these people pushing forward is probably on his last nerve too._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 24, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village, Accident Scene_
The crowd grew tense as the Police in the A-M gear began to sweep through the area.  One of them began to shake his sensor and smacked the side of it once.  Hi partner came over and they both looked over the device and then looked over at the crowd.  They did not seem to look at anyone in particular, but everyone seemed to become very tense.  A regular Police Office walked over and they explained things to him.  He got on his radio and parts of his broadcast could be overheard, however the crowd was becoming nervous and louder.  

"Detain all members... multiple hits on the sensors... waiting to confirm...  possible mutant threat...  in area"

Two more Police cars pulled up and four officers got out and moved to the back of the crowd, not allowing anyone to leave the area.




_Accident Scene at Eleyna's Car_
Gabe could feel things in his body reacting.  It was almost like something was filling him up inside that wasn't there before.  He was starting to sweat just a little bit and the cop in the ambulance noticed this and drew his gun.  
"Listen kids, no one wants to hurt you.  We can figure this out but you need to relax so nothing crazy happens."  His hands were steady as he pointed his weapon at Gabe but he was starting to seat as well.  The ambulance driver was frozen at the back of the squad, only his eyes moving.

Eleyna  could feel pressure building inside her again, she knew the feeling, now, but could not seem to get ahold of, to make it do what she wanted.  She could feel her heart racing as she watched Gabe, knowing what he was doing, and the Policeman.

Gabe's concentration skipped for a brief instant as he tried to accept all that was going on around him.  The cop, the gun, the damage, Eleyna, he could almost deal with all of that.  But now that he was searching for the trigger, his release for what he could unleash, his head was starting to swim in all of the sounds that were flooding it.  TVs, radios, police and ambulance radios were all becoming clear thoughts in his head and they were all becoming much, much louder and intense.

**********************

At the end of the road Lorenzo had managed to maneuver his car around and was heading away from the scene.  They were all in a panic but it seemed the plan was to regroup at Kyle's families place.  Lorenzo was trying, without admitting it to himself, to see if he could notice any of the strange thoughts or feeling he had earlier but it seemed like it was all static and it was going to give him a headache if he kept it up.  

As he waited for traffic to clear so he could pull out, Lorenzo could not help but let his eyes grow extremely large as a large, black truck sped past him, lights flashing as it turned the corner, waiting for no one.  Lorenzo was pretty sure he never blinked but in the back of his mind the letters off the side of the truck had burned an image... 

_Sheriff's Office
S.W.A.T.
Anti-Mutant_


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 24, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Detain all members... multiple hits on the sensors... waiting to confirm...  possible mutant threat...  in area"
> 
> _Accident Scene at Eleyna's Car_
> Gabe could feel things in his body reacting.  It was almost like something was filling him up inside that wasn't there before.  He was starting to sweat just a little bit and the cop in the ambulance noticed this and drew his gun.
> ...




Gabe began shaking slightly as he released the instinctive lock he'd had on his powers (certainly his hearing based ones) since that morning. _'If I can just..Detain all members...control it...multiple hits on the sensors... hold on...waiting to confirm...got to ignore the white noise...blot it out...possible mutant threat...  do something about this cop...in area...help Eleyna...'_

Concentraing furiously, Gabe _embraced_ the noise, diving into the cacophony until he though his skull would split. He pushed past it, trying to claw his way towards the deeper understand of his abilities that (he hoped) lay beyond the background noise. He forced out words between gritted teeth as his hands clenched into fists.

"Just...leave...her...leave us...ALONE!!"

Gabe screamed the last word as he thrust his hands out towards the policeman and _pushed_, trying desperately to hold onto the elusive feeling with him and _force_ it upon the cop, to thrust the man away with the power he could feel within him. His vision blurred as he shouted, the sounds of the accident scene suddenly so much louder to him, voices and moans clearer, and the omnipresent police radio chatter filling his mind. But underneath it all he tried to hold on to a semblance of control, holding Eleyna's face firmly in his mind.

(OOC: If I can, Gabe's trying for a full power Energy Blast (stun damage) on the cop. What actually happens, of course, may be entirely another matter...)


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Whitmyer Shopping Village, Accident Scene
> The crowd grew tense as the Police in the A-M gear began to sweep through the area. One of them began to shake his sensor and smacked the side of it once. Hi partner came over and they both looked over the device and then looked over at the crowd. They did not seem to look at anyone in particular, but everyone seemed to become very tense. A regular Police Office walked over and they explained things to him. He got on his radio and parts of his broadcast could be overheard, however the crowd was becoming nervous and louder.
> "Detain all members... multiple hits on the sensors... waiting to confirm... possible mutant threat... in area"
> Two more Police cars pulled up and four officers got out and moved to the back of the crowd, not allowing anyone to leave the area.





"Ummmm, Corey? I believe this would fall under being somewhat...crapy. What the heck do we do now?"

Sammy skims the crowd, the A-M and beat cops, it had been hard to really see anything with so many people. 

_Damn, see what I get for being nosey! This is crap. They can't keep us here. I have rights! Oh, for cryin' out loud, I wish these freakin' people would quit pushing. I feel like a sheep. A hot, sweaty, sheep. I'm just not going to be able to take it...._

"HEY, WOULD YOU IDIOTS PLEASE STOP PUSHING, THIS ISN'T A HILARY DUFF CONCERT YA' KNOW!!

Sammy had been to his point, he had never been one for patients.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Lorenzo was pretty sure he never blinked but in the back of his mind the letters off the side of the truck had burned an image...
> 
> _Sheriff's Office, S.W.A.T., Anti-Mutant_




"Yeah, that cinches it, we're out of here," Lorenzo said, keeping an eye out for any other trucks that were not paying any attention to civilians.  That's all they needed was to get hit by an SWAT anti-mutant team truck.  "That was the county sheriff office truck, the one with the SWAT Anit-Mutant Team.  No way can we put one over on those guys."

"I'm thinking our best way to help Elenya is not to compound the situation by getting into trouble also.  Let's get to your uncle's place and see what we can do from there," Lorenzo offered.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 26, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Yeah, that cinches it, we're out of here," Lorenzo said, keeping an eye out for any other trucks that were not paying any attention to civilians.  That's all they needed was to get hit by an SWAT anti-mutant team truck.  "That was the county sheriff office truck, the one with the SWAT Anit-Mutant Team.  No way can we put one over on those guys."
> 
> "I'm thinking our best way to help Elenya is not to compound the situation by getting into trouble also.  Let's get to your uncle's place and see what we can do from there," Lorenzo offered.




"Wow, if they are using so much force they must think the two are pretty dangerous. But I guess your right, that's way out of out league."

Jen watches after the passing cars.
_Great, I could resist a knife but what about a shotgun? That's nothing I want to test. And I wouldn't even know how to take out a police officer.
Or anyone else for that matter..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 27, 2004)

Kyle Graham, HP: 2/2

Kyle is strangely calm, working away on his PDA, his hand flickign back and forth with the stylus at rapid speed, his face holding a very uncharateristic serious look as he writes quickly. 

He works from memory to recall on of the agents that came to the school last year for the career fair, and reluctantly settles on the one that stands best in his memory for two reasons. One she was a pretty chic, and two she was attached to a division out of state, Seattle if he remembers rightly. _Let's see, she was my height, hazel eyes, red hair-shoulder length, tended towards suits and slacks-good point there- had a serious look in her eyes when she talked and was pretty quick to the point. _He reminded himself as he pulled up a form and filled it out, coming up with a good recall of the woman as he worked on rebuilding what he could of her from the lecture and his run in with her afterwards. As he works on recalling the woman, he closes his eyes to to better concentrate on how she looked and talked and how her voice sounded, trying to build a good 'solid' image to work from.


FYI, Kyle will be trying to recall the male partner too, but he's a guy.. so he most likely only remembers the hot chic in a suit well.


----------



## kid A (Jun 28, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Eleyna could feel pressure building inside her again, she knew the feeling, now, but could not seem to get ahold of, to make it do what she wanted. She could feel her heart racing as she watched Gabe, knowing what he was doing, and the Policeman.




Eyes fixed on Gabe, she watched him for no reason other than to distract her from the chaos ensuing around them.  As she looked on Gabe, her guilt continued to ebb, manifesting physically in the form of her pain.  Head and stomach throbbing, Eleyna felt the pressure building, yet fluxuating, as though she could manipulate it somehow.  Gabe began to sweat, and she saw his face contort - confusion, pain, desperation - Eleyna saw all these things and more in his beautiful face before the officer spoke.




> "Listen kids, no one wants to hurt you. We can figure this out but you need to relax so nothing crazy happens."




Eleyna's concentration had been broken.  The officer had his gun drawn, and in the instant before Gabe spoke, she sensed the danger reaching a new level.  Something was happening and she couldn't control it.  It was too much for her.  Suddenly, she heard Gabe speak, saw him move.  Everything was so blurry, moving so slow.  And once again, she felt something trigger inside her.  Eleyna screamed, putting her hands to her ears and crouching as something inside her pushed outward.  She felt her pain disappear...  no, that wasn't it.  It moved.  For a second it was excrutiating - she punched the concrete as it left - and then it was gone.  Quiet.  Beyond exhaustion.  Her eyes opened, her vision blurred.  The first thing she saw was cracked pavement and her gashed, bloody fists.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

"Oh great! Me and my curiosity. I have been stupid, and now we have to wait for some control. Great! Catherine, next time I want to bring you at something as stupid as going to look of what happen to an accident, remind me of today please, just so I feal cheap enough not to repeat the thing."


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 29, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "Ummmm, Corey? I believe this would fall under being somewhat...crapy. What the heck do we do now?"




"I knew this was a bad idea." Corey seems a little petulant.

_Those machines spot mutants... maybe it wouldn't be so bad if they found me.  At least I would know for sure.  Wait, he said multiple hits!  So there must be someone here other than me.  Maybe it's not detecting me.  Maybe I'm ok?  _


> "HEY, WOULD YOU IDIOTS PLEASE STOP PUSHING, THIS ISN'T A HILARY DUFF CONCERT YA' KNOW!!
> 
> Sammy had been to his point, he had never been one for patients.




Shaken out of his thoughts by the shouting, Corey looks around again.  _What if the mutant that did this is still here?   It must be someone pretty dangerous to make this mess._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 29, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village, Accident Scene_
It took a few minutes for the Police to get organized but it definitely happened.  A hand full of cops were still investigating the accident scene.  However, the rest of the Police and the A-M unit had organized a perimeter around the crowd.  What it seemed like they were doing was sending people away from the accident and back to the mall.  The strange part was they were checking IDs and it looked like the A-M unit was scanning people.

Catherine was not happy.  "Why do we have to go through all of this.  Did a mutant do this?  Are there mutants here with us!"  Her eyes darted wildly through the crowd.  She was not alone, close to half the crowd had become more upset and were very agitated.  Then Catherine noticed two boys from school in the crowd and pointed them out to Andrew.

The crowd was being thinned out and Andrew and Catherine were moving closer to the front of the line as Andrew looked back and saw Sammy and Corey.



_Lorenzo's Car_
Lorenzo, Jennifer and Kyle all began to breathe more normally again, although none of them noticed the difference.  Lorenzo was following Kyle's directions and Jennifer seemed to be on lookout for any other Police.  

Kyle was putting together a decent recreation of the agent from the school fair.  The thought dawned on him that if he made this transformation it would be important for two reasons.  The first was that it would be his first intentional transformation.  The second was that he would be changing into a woman, again.  He really hoped his powers let him turn into men as well, or else he was pretty certain he would need a great therapist at some point in life.

All three tried to look back to check on Gabe and Eleyna but they were out of site now.




_Accident Scene At Eleyna's Car_
It was almost like someone had started flicking the lights, except that they were outside during the day.  Things happened in flashes.  Gabe watched the back of the Ambulance with the cop and the medic, he stared at it.  Then he let loose with the power that had built inside of him and when he opened his eyes again everything had changed.  After the thundering crack that echoed down the street the cop and medic were no longer standing there.  The cop was now in the front of the ambulance, laying over one of the seats and the medic was laying face down on the floor of the squad.  The squad was different too.  One of the doors had been pulled of and thrown towards the front of the vehicle, laying on the ground.  The other seemed to bend around the side of the squad.

Gabe kept looking at the scene before him trying to comprehend what happened.  It was hard to comprehend that he had created all of that.  Then he heard Eleyna cry out and turned to see her punch her fist into the pavement.  Actually the last thing he saw was her fist going down into the pavement, then he felt himself knocked back and hitting the ground.  Then everything went black.

Eleyna looked directly down at her hand as she pulled it up and inspected it.  She had no idea how she had done that but her hand had blood trickling from it and there was a hole in the pavement where her hand had just been.  Actually there were now cracks in the road that had spider-webbed out from her impact.  She looked up to see if Gabe and caught her display and realized that she was still dizzy.  The sudden movement of her head did not help.  She closed her eyes for a moment and realized that nothing inside of her hurt.  She opened her eyes and saw the ambulance in front of her and then looked around and found Gabe laying on the ground.  

As Eleyna moved to Gabe she saw and heard a large black truck pull onto the street.  It had lights flashing on top of it, but no siren.  Several men dressed in black helmets and armor quickly jumped out of it carrying rifles.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

"Relax Catherine, if it was a mutant who did this, there is enough authority around to stop him, there is no reason to get panicked," raising his voice to be overheard, "only to get irritated to have to do that twice a day. At school, then here, with my doc every three months..." back to normal tone, "Just some bad time to pass, it will be soon finish." 

Andrew starts to scan the people who make the test, to see if he doesn't know someone


----------



## kid A (Jun 29, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Eleyna looked directly down at her hand as she pulled it up and inspected it. She had no idea how she had done that but her hand had blood trickling from it and there was a hole in the pavement where her hand had just been. Actually there were now cracks in the road that had spider-webbed out from her impact. She looked up to see if Gabe and caught her display and realized that she was still dizzy. The sudden movement of her head did not help. She closed her eyes for a moment and realized that nothing inside of her hurt. She opened her eyes and saw the ambulance in front of her and then looked around and found Gabe laying on the ground.
> 
> As Eleyna moved to Gabe she saw and heard a large black truck pull onto the street. It had lights flashing on top of it, but no siren. Several men dressed in black helmets and armor quickly jumped out of it carrying rifles.




_Holy &%@#!

What the hell am I going to do now?  This just gets worse and worse..._

Watching the truck move closer to herself and Gabe, Eleyna realized that she was out of ideas.  The...  troops?...  ran toward them as she crouched by her friend.  She no longer felt any pain (at least, no _physical_ pain), but she was completely exhausted.  All that remained was her guilt and an overwhelming tiredness.

Remembering her first aid certification, Eleyna checked Gabe's pulse and breathing, to make sure she hadn't killed him.  _God only knows just what the hell I'm capable of._  Feeling a pulse, she took small comfort in knowing he was still alive - she hadn't killed him after all - just knocked him unconcious.  

Eleyna tried to concentrate.  Carefully, she weighed her options.  The most obvious choice would be to surrender.  If she took the blame for this chaos, then hopefully their attention would be diverted from Gabe.  But, then again, with all their scanners and equipment, they would probably discover him soon after (_if he didn't reveal himself first, the sweet, dumb guy_).  Her only other obvious option was to stay...  to defend him.  But, that would make it her against at least a dozen of the troops.  Which would be crappy odds even without her knowing much about her powers.  But, just then, it seemed a hell of a lot better than being arrested just for being...  her.

Slowly, Eleyna stood up and stepped over Gabe.  She reached inside, searching for the trigger to release her...  powers.  _C'mon, where are you?  Push!_

"Please, please stay away from us!  DON'T COME NEAR US!!!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 29, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Lorenzo's Car_
> Lorenzo, Jennifer and Kyle all began to breathe more normally again, although none of them noticed the difference. Lorenzo was following Kyle's directions and Jennifer seemed to be on lookout for any other Police.
> 
> Kyle was putting together a decent recreation of the agent from the school fair. The thought dawned on him that if he made this transformation it would be important for two reasons. The first was that it would be his first intentional transformation. The second was that he would be changing into a woman, again. He really hoped his powers let him turn into men as well, or else he was pretty certain he would need a great therapist at some point in life.
> ...



Kyle finishes up with the desription and shakes his head as he files it away for the moment, turning his attention to the woman's partner, trying to recall all he could about him. The guy was slender, almost six foot with a lanky build, but he couldn't recall the guy's face beyond some wild black hair cut.

"I'm working an angle, but I don't suppose you two remember the two feds that came to the school last year for the law enforcement fair? I'm having trouble remembering his face and name." Kyle says with a disgruntled sigh as he racks his memory. "I got his partner down pat, but figured it might be easier to try him. You guys remember anything?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> The strange part was they were checking IDs and it looked like the A-M unit was scanning people.




"Oh, this is such crap!!" Sammy vented to Corey. "Dude, you look pretty bad, are you sure you're alright? You're white as a freakin' ghost! Why do look so scared? If anything you should be mad as all get out, no chicks and even though we ditched school, we still end up getting a stupid scan! Lets just get our ID's out so we can get away from these IDIOTS!!!" Sammy purposly projecting his voice into the direction of the tight knitted crowd. "I've never seen such a large group of 'adults' act like a bunch of whining kids! I seriously need to get to my car and hit the A/C, its hot, its cramped, and above all else its aggravating!!!"



> "I knew this was a bad idea."




"Wow, you speak!! Sammy laughes in slight relief. "And of course it had to be I told you so."


As Sammy was pulling out his license his fingers slid off the lamination of license; melted thin plastic stuck to his index finger and thumb strained like pulled gum from your mouth in a long vertical bow from his wallet extending over his head reaching to his hand. Sammy's eyes widen.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle finishes up with the desription and shakes his head as he files it away for the moment, turning his attention to the woman's partner, trying to recall all he could about him. The guy was slender, almost six foot with a lanky build, but he couldn't recall the guy's face beyond some wild black hair cut.
> 
> "I'm working an angle, but I don't suppose you two remember the two feds that came to the school last year for the law enforcement fair? I'm having trouble remembering his face and name." Kyle says with a disgruntled sigh as he racks his memory. "I got his partner down pat, but figured it might be easier to try him. You guys remember anything?"




"No sorry, he wasn't my type. Just too old for me."

Jen sits back, tries to relax and think of what else they might do until see she's the next transformation. This time she manages to stay in her seat and the only reaction is a sharp breath.

"Well, at least it's not me this time."


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "I got his partner down pat, but figured it might be easier to try him. You guys remember anything?"




"Nahh, I don't remember anything about him," Lorenzo replied.  "I think I may have talked to the woman but I don't remember.  It wasn't really a life changing event for me, ya know?"

Lorenzo continued his drive to Kyle's uncle's house, internally trying to put the whole experience behind him.  Instead, he turned his attention to the beautiful girl in the front seat of his car.

"So, Jennifer . . . what's the good word?" Lorenzo asked, flashing her a smile and turning on the charm - at least a little.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Nahh, I don't remember anything about him," Lorenzo replied. "I think I may have talked to the woman but I don't remember. It wasn't really a life changing event for me, ya know?"
> 
> Lorenzo continued his drive to Kyle's uncle's house, internally trying to put the whole experience behind him. Instead, he turned his attention to the beautiful girl in the front seat of his car.
> 
> "So, Jennifer . . . what's the good word?" Lorenzo asked, flashing her a smile and turning on the charm - at least a little.



"Damn.. teach me to drool over the pretty women." Kyle mutters as he tries to fix a image of the male agent in his head but fails. "Right, I'm not going to like this at all. I'm betting it'll hurt LOTS to actually THINK this into action."

As they pull into Kyle driveway (eventually.. feel free to continue the talk) Kyle sets his PDA aside with a frown, completely unable to fix the image of the male agent in his head iwth enoguh confidence to actually use it.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 2, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "Oh, this is such crap!!" Sammy vented to Corey. "Dude, you look pretty bad, are you sure you're alright? You're white as a freakin' ghost! Why do look so scared? If anything you should be mad as all get out, no chicks and even though we ditched school, we still end up getting a stupid scan! Lets just get our ID's out so we can get away from these IDIOTS!!!" Sammy purposly projecting his voice into the direction of the tight knitted crowd. "I've never seen such a large group of 'adults' act like a bunch of whining kids! I seriously need to get to my car and hit the A/C, its hot, its cramped, and above all else its aggravating!!!"
> 
> "Wow, you speak!! Sammy laughes in slight relief. "And of course it had to be I told you so."
> 
> ...




Corey opens his mouth to reply, but no sound comes out as he stares at the trail of plastic coming off Sammy's hand.  For a second he actually forgets about A-M unit that's about to ID him.  "....Whoa, what is that gunk and what's it doing in your wallet?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Whoa, what is that gunk and what's it doing in your wallet?"




Sammy had watched as the long bow of plastic bouced and pulled. The smell of hot, burnt melted plastic had wrinkled his nose, had made Sammy's face contort into a disgusted confused look. What followed up his nose and eyes would be the smell of burnt leather. As Sammy had scanned down towards his other hand holding what use to be his brown leather wallet. He glared down and witnessed plastic colors of the insides of his wallet running together like finger paints for kids. The brown leather now a blackened charred form with red ringed "hotspots" along the outline of this fingertips.
In alarm Sammy throw down his wallets stomping on it to exstingush it.

"What the heck was that? Did you just see that?!"  Sammy said in a panic. 

"Was that one of your magic tricks? If it was there is a time and place for crap like that, this is not it!"  Sammy scoldes. 

Glancing down again to point at what use to be his wallet, Sammy notices that all the plastic buttons on his buttondown shirt are also melted. The soles of his tennis shoes are slightly misformed and has a tacky touch to the step. 

"Corey?"  Sammy whispered, barely being able to speak. "I take that back, that was a great trick....."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 5, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Nahh, I don't remember anything about him," Lorenzo replied.  "I think I may have talked to the woman but I don't remember.  It wasn't really a life changing event for me, ya know?"
> 
> Lorenzo continued his drive to Kyle's uncle's house, internally trying to put the whole experience behind him.  Instead, he turned his attention to the beautiful girl in the front seat of his car.
> 
> "So, Jennifer . . . what's the good word?" Lorenzo asked, flashing her a smile and turning on the charm - at least a little.




"Boy you've got nerves. What do you chew for breakfast? Razorblades?"

She looks at him amazed that he can just go on after what they just saw without caring a bit. However the feeling doesn't last as she realizes that she feels more or less the same. They will do what they can and of course they will get what they want. No reason to waste a thought worrying about it.

"They good word has grown pretty bad. I mean do you realize you climbed to the top five in the _seniors young girls have a crush on_ list? How tasteless is that."

She tries her best to look shoked but her smile is just too broad.

"Of course that's most likely just becasue you're hanging around with me and my charm's enough to make us both popular but somehow only I have realized that truth yet."

She does her best to fake a sigh.

"Oh it is hard to be the best.
No but honestly I've seen your picture in three wallets allready. Take care or you'll be swarmed soon enough. It seems the _Andrew-rush_ is loosing force. I guess it is because people are realizing that he won't be here forever and no one could mess with Catherine in the time left anyway. I mean let her watch you take one wrong look at her boytoy and your screwed."


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Boy you've got nerves. What do you chew for breakfast? Razorblades?"




Lorenzo looked suitably startled at the comment, and said, “I really hope not, considering Mama Reynolds made me breakfast . . . I didn’t have any of the breakfast you offered at your house – though it smelled delicious – so I missed the blades in that one  and I don’t think I’ve offended my mama that much.”  Lorenzo finished with a smile.



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "The good word has grown pretty bad. I mean do you realize you climbed to the top five in the _seniors young girls have a crush on_ list? How tasteless is that . . . Of course that's most likely just because you're hanging around with me and my charm's enough to make us both popular but somehow only I have realized that truth yet."




“That’s definitely not the news I was looking for,”  Lorenzo said.  “I like to stay under the shark radar, but I’d happily accept that burden if it meant spending time with such a wonderful and popular person as yourself.”

“Catherine’s a piece of work to be certain.  Did you know that she’s been hinting at an engagement after the end of the year.  I’m not certain Andrew’s even heard of it, but it might have been his idea, too.  I really don’t know because I heard it from Sharon, and she could have gotten it from either group of friends.”

“I want to help . . . I really do,” Lorenzo said, seriously for the moment, “but I don’t see us throwing much weight into that situation to make a difference.  I think we need to be more subtle, and that’s where Kyle, my friend, comes in.  That, and a plan of some kind.  We kinda need to know what all of our assets are to see if we can do anything.”

_‘Or at least some idea of whether or not I have any thing that I can bring to the table,’_ Lorenzo finished in thought.  _‘These thoughts I’ve been getting in my head that aren’t my own – is it something that I can use?’_


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2004)

*Jeniffer Allen*



			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		

> Lorenzo looked suitably startled at the comment, and said, “I really hope not, considering Mama Reynolds made me breakfast . . . I didn’t have any of the breakfast you offered at your house – though it smelled delicious – so I missed the blades in that one  and I don’t think I’ve offended my mama that much.”  Lorenzo finished with a smile.




She pokes him into the side of his arm and laughs.

"You're such a nut. I can't believe I'm risking my life driving in a car with you behind the wheel."



			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		

> “That’s definitely not the news I was looking for,”  Lorenzo said.  “I like to stay under the shark radar, but I’d happily accept that burden if it meant spending time with such a wonderful and popular person as yourself.”
> 
> “Catherine’s a piece of work to be certain.  Did you know that she’s been hinting at an engagement after the end of the year.  I’m not certain Andrew’s even heard of it, but it might have been his idea, too.  I really don’t know because I heard it from Sharon, and she could have gotten it from either group of friends.”




"Of course you are, who wouldn't?"

Jen blinks innocently while she fakes her best arrogant voice. The act changes to surprise then she hears the next news.

"Engagement? Oh boy that's food for the sharks. But come on from Sharon? You know she believes anything Steff and Mike tell her. And those two are about as informed as a deaf cheesburger. But then she sometimes hangs with Maria and Sally. They could know something."

She spends another minute drawing up possible connections and possibilities.

"I'm so going to dig into this. I'll know tomorow afternoon the latest. This is just incredible. If she manages to get Andrew on a leash before they're out of school her popularity will shoot through the roof. Ok, maybe it will sink again then people realize that it makes the whole scene much more boring but in the meantime..."

Again she muses on possibilities for a while.

"Whatever she gets I'm pretty sure she's going to use any influence she's got to make my life hell as long as she's here."

Without stopping her talk she claps her hands excitedly like a kid.

"This is going to be so much fun!



			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		

> “I want to help . . . I really do,” Lorenzo said, seriously for the moment, “but I don’t see us throwing much weight into that situation to make a difference.  I think we need to be more subtle, and that’s where Kyle, my friend, comes in.  That, and a plan of some kind.  We kinda need to know what all of our assets are to see if we can do anything.”




Her shoulders drop just an inch as her thoughts go back to the scene before.

"Kyle can could it. Come on, there is no prank he didn't get through with. And that shapechanging thing sounds pretty wyrd but it could work. And maybe it won't creep me out that much if I don't see myself.

She closes her eyes a moment to collect her thoughts, not realizing that Lorenzo might here that even better.
_I could tell them but then there's no way the things I can do could help. I don't even know how far my protection goes. Maybe I should try it out with slow steps. It felt really good._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village, Accident Scene_
Andrew was not sure why he felt so tense as he and Catherine moved closer to the front of the line.  All the talk about mutants must have been getting to him.  He knew he was great at what he could do but all of his tests came back normal.  Every time.

This was it.  The moment of truth.
As Andrew and Catherine moved towards the Policemen, the cops stopped and exchanged looks with each other.  One of the A-M cops walked over and quickly glanced at the scanner then looked at the couple.  "Could I see your I.D.s, please.  No big deal.  As it turns out I need to ask you a few questions about a case being investigated at your school.  Just step over here with me and we should be done in a few minutes."   He directed them over to a black van that had pulled up while the search went on.

While Sammy and Corey discussed the appearance of Sammy's I.D. the others in the crowd began to shift away from the two boys.  Especially when Sammy started to smoke.  His eyes grew wide as he stared at Corey and a very scary thought went through his head.  'What if he was a mutant!'

Corey was starting to panic.  this was supposed to be a fun day and now everything was going horrible.  Like something out of a nightmare!  He had no idea what Sammy had done to his wallet or why he was trying to blame him.  But the cops were looking for mutants and Sammy's clothes were starting to smoke and people were looking at them weird.  Corey looked around, unsure what to do.  That is when he saw Andrew and Catherine at the front of the line.  He pointed them out to Sammy just as a couple of cops walked up to the couple and directed them to a black van.


_Lorenzo's Car_
The group made it to Kyle's Uncle's house without any further incident.  The conversation had reverted back to a fairly normal level.   With bits of 'mutant' and 'what are we gonna do' thrown in.  Kyle was feeling confident and immediately got to work on his Uncle's electronics.  While he began to set up the computer for what he needed, Lorenzo and Jen continued to chat while the played with the radio.

Everyone stopped when the Emergency Broadcast cut into all the local programing.
_"A series of situations in the area of Smalltown, Ohio has caused the city government to ask all citizens to remain in their homes.  Events have occurred that all Emergency Services are dealing with at this time.  In an effort to not contribute to these events, all citizens should remain indoors."_
Kyle immediately went to the school web page where the same message played over and over again.  The school's page also said that classes were cancelled and parents could pick up their children at any time.  Children who could not be picked up would remain at the school until it became convenient for families to do so.



_  Accident Scene At Eleyna's Car_ 
Gabe could hear events going on around him but figured it couldn't be real.  It must have been a dream.  What was really going on was the picnic he was having with Eleyna near a stream.  That had to be it.  Eleyna could not be in a shouting match with Police.  Stuff like that never happened to them...

Tears streaked Eleyna's face and her head was throbbing, but she had never felt better.  She could not recall ever being more focused.  The cops coming out of the van looked very frightening in their armor and helmets and guns.  She refused to let them take Gabe.  She couldn't let that happen.  

Eleyna did everything she could to build that feeling inside of her.  She could feel it and her hair started to fly about but that was all she could feel.  She balled up her fists in anger then tried to brush hair out of her face but it was like she was in a wind tunnel.  Or at least her hair was.  She wished she had worn that braid she contemplated before school even though she would probably be pulling it out of anger right now. 

The Police came closer and Eleyna got even more mad.  Gabe stirred but did not speak.  

One of the cops, he did not have a helmet and his face looked nice, the kind of face you wanted a cop to have, came forward a few steps.   "Miss."  He had a nice voice, too.  Deep without being forceful.  Kind.  "Miss, I have no idea what happened here, I just showed up.  I do know a lot of people seem to be hurt and I don't want that to happen to anyone else.  Your friend looks like he needs some help, why don't we check on him before anything else happens.   I am not sure why you are yelling but I do know if you continue to act this way nothing good is going to happen.  What do you say."  He continued to look her directly in the eyes the entire time.  And he may have taken a few more steps closer.

Gabe could hear someone talking.  Was it his dad?  No, someone he did not know was talking.  And where did those lights come from.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> This was it.  The moment of truth.
> As Andrew and Catherine moved towards the Policemen, the cops stopped and exchanged looks with each other.  One of the A-M cops walked over and quickly glanced at the scanner then looked at the couple.  "Could I see your I.D.s, please.  No big deal.  As it turns out I need to ask you a few questions about a case being investigated at your school.  Just step over here with me and we should be done in a few minutes."   He directed them over to a black van that had pulled up while the search went on.




"What are you talking about? Today, there was only a med-scan. I didn't heard anything about some case? If you want to speak with us, no problem, but I am not sure we will be of great help."

Andrwe follow without any resistance, even with the will to finish that as soon as possible.

_With that, it will make Catherine even more nervous about that mutant thing. Why I came here, I am ruining her day instead of making it great. And what the scan told them. Was that the reason why the coach wanted me out of the school today? Or could it be Catherine. NO, that's even more ridiculous. So my late performance would be because of my mutation? Can't be that. The coach would have told me about it. Would he?_


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 7, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe felt light, as if he were floating. He heard echoing sounds around him, but couldn't pinpoint where they were coming from. He was tempted to just relax here; he felt so tired. Wasn't like he had to get up for anything...huh? What was that? A face flashed before Gabe's eyes; a girl, looking sad but determined. She...suddenly, a voice penetrated Gabe's consciousness.

"...D...dad? Uh..."

As the man continued talking, Eleyna heard a low murmur coming from Gabe.

"needs some help..nothing good is going to happen...you say.."

He seemed to be repeating fragments of the words of the policeman as he spoke, as if in a dream..and his voice sounded identical to that of the older man.

Inside his own mind, Gabe's feeling of peace was being disturbed. The face of the girl wouldn't go away. She was important, wasn't she? Wasn't there something he had to do? Didn't she need...help? Gabe's previous lethargy was being replaced by a panicked unease as he struggled to remember what was so important...

To the eyes of those nearby, a frown crossed Gabe's brow and his eyes flickered; was he waking up?

(OOC: Nuke, hope you don't mind a minor and freaky manifestation of Gabe's power there...I'm sure having Gabe mimic fragments of the cop's words perfectly is really going to comfort Eleyna! )


----------



## kid A (Jul 7, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> One of the cops, he did not have a helmet and his face looked nice, the kind of face you wanted a cop to have, came forward a few steps. "Miss." He had a nice voice, too. Deep without being forceful. Kind. "Miss, I have no idea what happened here, I just showed up. I do know a lot of people seem to be hurt and I don't want that to happen to anyone else. Your friend looks like he needs some help, why don't we check on him before anything else happens. I am not sure why you are yelling but I do know if you continue to act this way nothing good is going to happen. What do you say." He continued to look her directly in the eyes the entire time. And he may have taken a few more steps closer.




Fists tightening at every word, Eleyna grew angrier with each passing moment.  _Not sure why I'm yelling?  Maybe it's because you and a team of SWAT officers are inching toward me looking for a reason to exterminate one more mutant!_  Hair whipped about her face as she desperately struggled to maintain her focus on the encroaching officers while trying to find the "trigger" for her...  _whatever the hell it is I can do_.  A thought occurred to her then.  She began to wonder just what exactly she could do...  what her mutant abilities actually were.  She had created some kind of concussive blasts earlier...  the truck's tires, the car windows, the destruction on the street...  and not five minutes ago, she had punched the concrete out of frustration and caused it to crack(_not to mention the fact that I knocked Gabe out_).  She could feel the power inside her even now...  it used to be pain before.  Somehow though, she was creating some kind of centralized windstorm around her.  Eleyna forced her attention back to the officer.  Whatever it was she could do, now certainly wasn't the time to test whether or not she was bulletproof as well.  

"I DON'T TRUST YOU NOT TO HURT US!!  STAY AWAY!!"




> "needs some help..nothing good is going to happen...you say.."




All at once, she heard the officer speak again...  only she had been watching him the whole time, and he had never spoken!  Eleyna began to think she was hearing an echo when she glanced down... and noticed Gabe stirring.  _Oh, thank God!  Gabe!  Did... Gabe say that?  He sounded just like that officer!_  Calmly, and without taking her attention off the SWAT team, Eleyna called to him, "Gabe...  Gabe, wake up.  I need you, Gabe."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Lorenzo's Car_
> The group made it to Kyle's Uncle's house without any further incident. The conversation had reverted back to a fairly normal level. With bits of 'mutant' and 'what are we gonna do' thrown in. Kyle was feeling confident and immediately got to work on his Uncle's electronics. While he began to set up the computer for what he needed, Lorenzo and Jen continued to chat while the played with the radio.
> 
> Everyone stopped when the Emergency Broadcast cut into all the local programing.
> ...



At the announcement, Kyle puts down the gear he's working on and puts his face in his hands, his whole demeanor showing dejection and failure. "I don't know what I can do now.. it would have been easy to walked in and out before they declared an emergency, but now.. I got no clue how to pull this off, I'd need more than a jimmed ID and the agent's name and history to get across town and into the locked down jail." Kyle sighs again and thumps his head against the table. "They'll be in the camps before I get any way of getting to them now. And that is WAY to close to a sentinel for my liking."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> At the announcement, Kyle puts down the gear he's working on and puts his face in his hands, his whole demeanor showing dejection and failure. "I don't know what I can do now.. it would have been easy to walked in and out before they declared an emergency, but now.. I got no clue how to pull this off, I'd need more than a jimmed ID and the agent's name and history to get across town and into the locked down jail." Kyle sighs again and thumps his head against the table. "They'll be in the camps before I get any way of getting to them now. And that is WAY to close to a sentinel for my liking."




 "Shut the f u c k up!"

Jen spins around in a very uncharecteristic fit of anger. 
She watched the news too and realizes how desperate the situation just got. She's almost immediatly sorry for letting it out in Kyle but just makes a mental note about apologizing later.

"Then we'll get them out another way. I don't care if they bring in the whole army. They're our friends. Do you have a ride Kyle? Lorenzo can still get away from this but let's face it we're screwed anyway. After all this trouble they won't go before they have tested every single student in town so we might as well start doing something now."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 8, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "I DON'T TRUST YOU NOT TO HURT US!!  STAY AWAY!!"
> 
> All at once, she heard the officer speak again...  only she had been watching him the whole time, and he had never spoken!  Eleyna began to think she was hearing an echo when she glanced down... and noticed Gabe stirring.  _Oh, thank God!  Gabe!  Did... Gabe say that?  He sounded just like that officer!_  Calmly, and without taking her attention off the SWAT team, Eleyna called to him, "Gabe...  Gabe, wake up.  I need you, Gabe."




"Uhn..."

Inside Gabe's head the face of the girl seemed to bore into his mind. She was important..necessary. She was...

"Eleyna! Agh.."

Gabe sat up sharply, blurting out Eleyna's name...swiftly followed by a moan as a sharp pain shot through his head. He slumped slightly, propping himself up with one shaking arm. His head felt as if it were stuffed full of cotton wool. With eyes slowly coming back into focus, Gabe surveyed the scene. His eyes softened as he saw Eleyna standing protectively over him. Gabe spoke dizzily, not really thinking about what he was saying, just speaking what was in his mind.

"You're beautiful."

He slumped back again, letting the fuzz clear from his thoughts. As Gabe became more lucid, he spoke again, groggily trying to reassure Eleyna even as he tried to get his body to respond to his commands and punctuating his words with a shaky smile. 

"I'm OK...just give me a moment."

Every muscle in his body ached, and his head was pounding. Hesitantly, Gabe tried to clamber to his feet, but abandoned the effort as the movement caused the world to spin crazily. Sitting down again heavily, Gabe put a hand to his aching head.

"OK...maybe a couple of moments."


----------



## kid A (Jul 8, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Keeping her main focus on the officers, Eleyna was startled when Gabe sat suddenly straight up, almost yelling out her name.  _God, he looks tired!_  She moved slightly closer to him, the artificial wind still whipping her hair about, and was about to speak when he beat her to the punch.




> "You're beautiful."




Despite the situation, Eleyna's heart fluttered at his words.  It made no sense that two little words could punch a ray of hope into her dark, chaotic, frightening day.  But, there they were.  _He's thinks I'm beautiful?  I'm not even...  My hair is...  And, all I'm wearing are these...  He thinks I'm beautiful?_  Despite herself, a small grin flashed over her face.  Attempting to focus her thoughts, Eleyna concentrated as Gabe tried to get to his feet.




> "OK...maybe a couple of moments."




She looked at the officers, and looked down at Gabe.  Slowly, she crouched down beside him.  "Gabe, oh god, I'm so sorry!  I didn't mean to do...  to knock you out like that...  I don't...  I don't really know what I'm doing, I just pushed and it happened, and..."  Catching herself rambling, she stopped and started over.  "Gabe, I don't...  I don't think we're gonna make it out of here.  I don't know what to do.  I don't want to be taken away, but I think...  if we're gonna be taken away, I'm just glad you'll be with me."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 8, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She looked at the officers, and looked down at Gabe.  Slowly, she crouched down beside him.  "Gabe, oh god, I'm so sorry!  I didn't mean to do...  to knock you out like that...  I don't...  I don't really know what I'm doing, I just pushed and it happened, and..."  Catching herself rambling, she stopped and started over.  "Gabe, I don't...  I don't think we're gonna make it out of here.  I don't know what to do.  I don't want to be taken away, but I think...  if we're gonna be taken away, I'm just glad you'll be with me."




Gabe reached out and touched Eleyna's face as she rambled. He spoke quietly and sincerely, though he tried to finish with a poor attempt at a joke.

"Eleyna, it's OK. It wasn't your fault. Besides, with all that's been happening, I should be the one apologising for getting a few moments of rest."

Gabe looked around, taking in the full gravity of the situation, his face becoming grave.

"Unfortunately, I think you might be right."

Gabe shakily moved into a kneeling position and stretched out, embracing the girl crouching beside him. He whispered quietly in her ear, too low for the cops to hear.

"I'd ask you to run, try and get away...but we both know that you won't do that. You...you really are beautiful. I wish I'd been able to say that sooner. And..and while you're here, I'm not afraid."

Gabe was half embracing Eleyna, half leaning on her, still too exhausted to entirely support himself. His hands shook slightly as he spoke, and his tone was warm and private. _'I couldn't save her. All I've managed to do is hold her back, prevent her from saving herself. But...I'm glad she's here. Is that selfish of me?'_


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jen said:
			
		

> "Shut the f u c k up!"




Lorenzo spun at the expletive . . . he was about to try and lift Kyle’s spirits when Jen went wild.  



			
				Jen said:
			
		

> "Then we'll get them out another way. I don't care if they bring in the whole army. They're our friends. Do you have a ride Kyle? Lorenzo can still get away from this but let's face it we're screwed anyway. After all this trouble they won't go before they have tested every single student in town so we might as well start doing something now."




It didn’t take much for Lorenzo to realize that Jennifer really was a mutant based on her comments – or at least was a very concerned citizen.  

“Look, Jennifer, you’re a sweetheart, you really are,”  Lorenzo said moving closer to her. “And I really appreciate that you’re trying to protect me, but I’m not going anywhere except to help if you guys are planning something crazy.”

“We probably need to make certain Kyle’s ‘Detection power’ really works first,”  Lorenzo said, using his fingers to make quotation marks as he said detection power.  Lorenzo found it somewhat troubling that he was using his ‘get out of trouble’ brain instead for working on a plan to get others out of trouble.  

“That means we all need to come clean, here, too - that's the only way we're going to see what we have to work with,”  Lorenzo continued. “I’ll go first . . . Honestly, I’m not aware of anything mutant-y that I can do . . . though I’m not going to rule anything out as weird as this day is going. . . . Maybe some sort of intuition to know what I need to say to get out of trouble - though I doubt that's any mutant power.”


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo spun at the expletive . . . he was about to try and lift Kyle’s spirits when Jen went wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jen slows down a bit, still hoping that she can talk Lorenzo out of it.

"Look, we're probably looking forward to a nice visit to the detainment camps. I don't know if Kyle can really sense mutants but since we're laying open the cards, if he's got one it certainly worked right on me. I just don't know about you. And if you're normal there is no reason to ruin your life."

She lets her shoulders sink and gives him a sad smile.

"Not that there would have been one for me but as I said, Eleyena and Gabe certainly did a great job doing it for me then they drew all that attention."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Jen slows down a bit, still hoping that she can talk Lorenzo out of it.
> 
> "Look, we're probably looking forward to a nice visit to the detainment camps. I don't know if Kyle can really sense mutants but since we're laying open the cards, if he's got one it certainly worked right on me. I just don't know about you. And if you're normal there is no reason to ruin your life."
> 
> ...



Kyle sighs and looks over from the table where he is working. "Don't blame them too much okay? I'm sure that wasn't their intention and let me speak from a very embarrasing personal experience point of view.. sometimes those mutant powers don't just come with an owner's manual." He is blushing when he says that. "And what I meant was I don't think I can do this with what I've got on hand. I need a LOT more stuff and support than I can get with two high school students you know?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle sighs and looks over from the table where he is working. "Don't blame them too much okay? I'm sure that wasn't their intention and let me speak from a very embarrasing personal experience point of view.. sometimes those mutant powers don't just come with an owner's manual." He is blushing when he says that. "And what I meant was I don't think I can do this with what I've got on hand. I need a LOT more stuff and support than I can get with two high school students you know?"




Throwing herself in a seat to calm down Jen looks at worried at Kyle.

"I hate to be the one to break it to you Kyle but we are just two high school students. There's just no more support we have."

She looks around, trying to find a glass and some water just to keep her busy.

"Maybe Lorenzo can claim he's an agent or something but with my age no one would buy it. And we probably light up on those mutant scanners like a christmas tree."


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> His eyes grew wide as he stared at Corey and a very scary thought went through his head. 'What if he was a mutant!'




_OK Corey, great trick! Now do that trick where you make us invisible or disappear or somethin'! At least worst case scenerio, would be I'd be a mutant. _  Sammy laugh to himself. With that thought Sammy froze. 
_What if he was a mutant? Just humor me. What if ? 
Well first off Sammy my boy, this would not be the place for discovery!!_



> Sammy's clothes were starting to smoke and people were looking at them weird.




Think, think, think, think. Relax Sammy, be cool...think cool thought. Ice, Ice cudes, cold shower.....getting the hell outta here! Damn!...is...is that smoke? Am I smoking ?
Sammy looked at the awed looks on some people who had been just off to his side. "Hey, Hi, how are ya'? ha ha (cough). How about this weather, huh..ha....ha...(deep exhale)...hot enough for you? 

COREY, Sammy had yelled in a whispering type of voice, "how about a disappearing trick!!?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 9, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Corey was starting to panic.  this was supposed to be a fun day and now everything was going horrible.  Like something out of a nightmare!  He had no idea what Sammy had done to his wallet or why he was trying to blame him.  But the cops were looking for mutants and Sammy's clothes were starting to smoke and people were looking at them weird.  Corey looked around, unsure what to do.  That is when he saw Andrew and Catherine at the front of the line.  He pointed them out to Sammy just as a couple of cops walked up to the couple and directed them to a black van.




Upon seeing Andrew and Catherine getting led away, Corey's mind raced.

_What's going on?  Are they getting arrested for skipping school?  I'm going to be arrested, shipped off in a black van, and nobody is ever going to see me again._

He eyes passed over Sammy again, but he barely even heard the questions Sammy was asking him.  

_ It's all your fault.  I didn't want to come here, I didn't want to look at the accident, and now you're melting or something.  Jerk.

Maybe I should just let them scan me.  At least I'd know for certain.  If I really am a mutant, maybe I should let them take me away.  Where do they take the mutants..?  No, I've got to get out of here, there has to be some way out.  There's always a way out.  But...  there's not.  I'm trapped.  Just like the time with Dennis on the racquetball court..._


----------



## kid A (Jul 9, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Unfortunately, I think you might be right."




_But, it IS my fault!  It's ALL my fault!  I told you I would protect you, and now...  now look what's happened!_  She couldn't keep her thoughts from the guilt she was feeling again.  She, and now Gabe, they were both going to be arrested, incarcerated.  This whole day...  _nobody's fault but mine._

Her emotions raging, Eleyna felt her knees weaken and she fell into Gabe's arms.  They were both exhausted, she knew, and sitting there together, they each seemed to be the only thing holding the other up.  She wanted to tell him all she was feeling...  tell him how sorry she was she had gotten him into this in the first place, but it would do them no good.  Instead, the guilt began to stockpile again inside of her.  When she tried to speak, all she could muster was, "I d-don't...  I d-don't know what...  what are we supposed t-to do n-now?"




> "I'd ask you to run, try and get away...but we both know that you won't do that. You...you really are beautiful. I wish I'd been able to say that sooner. And..and while you're here, I'm not afraid."




Her heart fluttered again, amidst the guilt and confusion.  She felt herself blushing, which seemed completely ridiculous at that moment.  Here they were, two mutants, sitting in a street devasted by their manifesting powers, victims of the world's fear and hatred of the unknown - and she was blushing like a fool.  She was scared, realizing that she had forgotten about the approaching A-M officers (_do I really even care?_), but all of a sudden, she felt as though she could handle it.  As long as Gabe was there with her.  She looked into his eyes as she spoke.  "Thanks.   Ummm...  thank you, Gabe."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

On his way with the policeman, Andrew reflexivly turn the head in direction of the accident and the crowd. He stare a bit at Corey and Sammy.

_Corey looks nervous. Is it him the mutant? That could explain why he has skip school... yeah, but us too, and we are not mutant._

He turns back his head and continue to follow the policeman.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> When she tried to speak, all she could muster was, "I d-don't...  I d-don't know what...  what are we supposed t-to do n-now?"




Gabe gently stroked Eleyna's hair, the motion serving a dual purpose; trying to calm the girl, and soothing his own battered nerves. His response was a quiet sigh.

"I...just don't know. I don't even know if I can access my abilities in this state..and if we try anything now, people might really get hurt."

Gabe's voice said, 'people', but his eyes said 'you' as he gazed at Eleyna.



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She looked into his eyes as she spoke.  "Thanks.   Ummm...  thank you, Gabe."




Gabe's face visibly brightened at her words, but then settled into an expression of guilt.

"I wish I deserved it. If I hadn't dragged you into this, you'd be safe now. And if I knew how to use my abilities, maybe I could have gotten us out if this. I...I don't think I have anything left. I'm sorry, Eleyna. I failed you."

Gabe's voice was tired and defeated, heavy with guilt. He held Eleyna tighter and looked away, the sense of his failure settling in his stomach like a lead weight. 

"But..even knowing that...I don't know what I'd do if you weren't here, and I don't want to be separated from you. Isn't that selfish of me?"

Gabe looked back, coming face to face with Eleyna again. His eyes were tired and guilty, but they couldn't help but soften as he looked at Eleyna, obviously drawing strength from her presence. Gabe's gaze traced Eleyna's face, looking at her hair, her eyes, her..lips.. At the last, Gabe swallowed hard, looking down and breaking eye contact.

_'Gabe, this isn't the time to be thinking how good Eleyna looks. *Really* not the time. God, man, can't you focus on something other than her for just one second? What's wrong with you?'_


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jen said:
			
		

> "Look, we're probably looking forward to a nice visit to the detainment camps. I don't know if Kyle can really sense mutants but since we're laying open the cards, if he's got one it certainly worked right on me. I just don't know about you. And if you're normal there is no reason to ruin your life."




"I don't know about me either, and that's the problem,"  Lorenzo said.  "But even if I'm just a plain ol' normal, I would help out.  And your secret, both your secrets, are safe with me."

"So, Kyle, can your power scanner thingie tell me what powers I got, if any?"  Lorenzo asked.


----------



## kid A (Jul 9, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "But..even knowing that...I don't know what I'd do if you weren't here, and I don't want to be separated from you. Isn't that selfish of me?"




As he spoke to her about his guilt, Eleyna could not help but drop her head.  Fresh tears (_where did they keep coming from?_) welled in her eyes.  She could not believe that he felt guilty for something she had taken responsibility for.  It had been her idea to skip school, to escape from the gen-scan.  Everything that had happened today - the blown tires on the truck, the explosion in the parking lot of the CD store, the devastation around them - it was all her fault.  _My idea.  My powers.  My fault.  How could he possibly think..._  Looking up at him again, all she could manage between light sobs was, "No...  no, it's my...  no..."

Then, as he spoke again, a warmth grew inside of her.  They were both in an incredible amount of danger, and yet they both felt exactly the same.  Eleyna couldn't help but smile...  She longed that things could've been different.  That she and Gabe could have discovered eachother long before this had happened.  But, despite her wishes, she was still glad that she didn't have to be here...  waiting in fear... alone.  Gabe was with her.  "Gabe, I...  I feel...  that's how I feel, too...  I mean, god, I'm just...  I'm so scared right now, but...  but, I...  I'm so, so happy that you're here with me.  I meant what I said before.  About...  about not wanting to... lose you."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I don't know about me either, and that's the problem,"  Lorenzo said.  "But even if I'm just a plain ol' normal, I would help out.  And your secret, both your secrets, are safe with me."
> 
> "So, Kyle, can your power scanner thingie tell me what powers I got, if any?"  Lorenzo asked.




Jen slams her hand on the table and smashes the glass she just found right after it, most likely assuring that both her hands are spiked with shards. Of course her sense of style doesn't allow her to do it simple and the movement is acmpanied by a dramatic coat flappong spin before she hits the table.
Then she lifts her hand again it is covered in the shards and some fall of from the one in which she held the glass but there is no blood to be seen anythere.
Her show of moment is broken a bit by her very reliefed expression then she realizes that she really hasn't hurt herself.

"Sorry for the glass Kyle but I wanted to be sure it's still there. The first time was then I was helping my mom in the kitchen and cut myself. Nothing happened then either. I just don't know how much damage this mutant power thing can take. And I don't want to try it out by pointing a gun at me. Not that a gun seems like such a bad idea then I think of AM cops and Sentinels. I feel like I'm caught in some old movie, this stuff just can't be happening."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Looking up at him again, all she could manage between light sobs was, "No...  no, it's my...  no..."
> 
> Then, as he spoke again, a warmth grew inside of her.  They were both in an incredible amount of danger, and yet they both felt exactly the same.  Eleyna couldn't help but smile...  She longed that things could've been different.  That she and Gabe could have discovered eachother long before this had happened.  But, despite her wishes, she was still glad that she didn't have to be here...  waiting in fear... alone.  Gabe was with her.  "Gabe, I...  I feel...  that's how I feel, too...  I mean, god, I'm just...  I'm so scared right now, but...  but, I...  I'm so, so happy that you're here with me.  I meant what I said before.  About...  about not wanting to... lose you."




Gabe looked up again, and brought his hand up to Eleyna's face. For a moment, he didn't say anything, tracing the line of Eleyna's jaw with his hand. Then he spoke, his voice rough as he fought back the tears in his eyes.

"So..so did I. I don't want to lose you, Eleyna. And..right now, there's nowhere else I'd rather be." 

Gabe swallowed again.

"You're...you're the most important thing to me. I...I..."

Gabe was leaning towards Eleyna as he spoke, the emotions he was feeling so powerful that he was having trouble articulating them. He took a shuddering breath and then gave up, leaning in until he was practically nose to nose with Eleyna. Gently, he tilted his head slightly and then paused for a moment, a silent question in his eyes. _'Is this OK?'_ Then he completed his movement, leaning in and kissing her. This was a more gentle kiss than the previous one, when he had been tense with worry and crying. It was soft, and oddly more total, as if Gabe was committing himself to something by it. The slight taste of blood from Gabe's recently cut lip only heightened the strange feeling of some agreement being made.._'Whatever happens now, I will stand by Eleyna. I'm not going to be parted from her by anyone, save Eleyna herself.'_


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jen said:
			
		

> Of course her sense of style doesn't allow her to do it simple and the movement is acmpanied by a dramatic coat flapping spin before she hits the table.




"Beautiful,"  Lorenzo said admiringly.  Based on the way Lorenzo said it, it would be incertain if he was commenting on the power, the spin move, or Jen herself . . . maybe all three.



			
				Jen said:
			
		

> "Sorry for the glass Kyle but I wanted to be sure it's still there. The first time was then I was helping my mom in the kitchen and cut myself. Nothing happened then either. I just don't know how much damage this mutant power thing can take. And I don't want to try it out by pointing a gun at me. Not that a gun seems like such a bad idea then I think of AM cops and Sentinels. I feel like I'm caught in some old movie, this stuff just can't be happening."




"It's happening . . . ," Lorenzo said.  "and I agree with you that power is  something you would have to be very careful of to test its limits.  No reason to look for that kind of trouble . . ."

"At least we can't be in trouble for cutting class now, since everyone's been sent home," Lorenzo said, trying to look on the bright side.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Beautiful,"  Lorenzo said admiringly.  Based on the way Lorenzo said it, it would be incertain if he was commenting on the power, the spin move, or Jen herself . . . maybe all three.




She just slides into a chair blinks softly and gives him a smile that could mean about anything.




> "It's happening . . . ," Lorenzo said.  "and I agree with you that power is  something you would have to be very careful of to test its limits.  No reason to look for that kind of trouble . . ."
> 
> "At least we can't be in trouble for cutting class now, since everyone's been sent home," Lorenzo said, trying to look on the bright side.




This makes her grin.

"Thanks for the reminder but I guess I would have noticed it if the back of my hand would be sticked with shards by now. But there's more, watch this."

She holds her open hand over a single shard and with a soft noise it shatters into three more pieces without her even touching it. There was just a hint of moving air under her hand the the kinetic energy travelled through the distance.

"Well that' hardly enough to do more than that. I think it gets stronger the harder the first hit was but again that's not something  I want to try out the hard way."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2004)

Kyle Graham

"I don't know.. your powers are way more impressive than mine, but  you got to admit that the problem at hand won't be fixed by them." Kyle sighs as he finishes up the touches on his id and looks to the others. "I mean it's not like we can just break them out and dash for the border. It's a couple states away and there is definitely going to be patrols of sentinels between here and there." Frowns as he taps his counter top and looks pensive. "I wish I knew what to do, before the city wide lock down, I was just going to hop into my uncles caddy, have one of you stay in the car with the windows up and go try and bluff them for their custody. Reckless, possibly stupid, but only risking myself mostly. Now, I'm stumped. I'm used to doing small scale payback not bigtime social statements. And.. I don't like risking others in my plans, call it a personality flaw."


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo inspected the broken shards and glass dust, nodding his head in approvement.  He then plopped down on the sofa and leaned way back, looking to get completely relaxed - this was how he thought best, or second best.  Lorenzo had alway prided himself on his ability to think when someone was trying to pin trouble on him.

"How about we stick with the small picture for now then, Kyle?" Lorenzo asked. It just wasn't like Kyle to get all weirded out like this, Lorenzo had always seen him being so proactive.  The day was definitely stressing him out.  "They aren't in some maximum security facility yet, and probably would be for a couple of days.  That's plenty of time to pull something off.  But we need to determine what we have to work with . . . "

"Looks like Jen can break glass without hurting herself and can shatter stuff - that's cool.  You seem to be ableto change your appearance, that could definitely come in handy, and is great for misdirection.  Plus, you're a computer freak and I work at a computer superstore - sounds like match for trouble, as it has in the past.  Next step, focus . . . Can you see any powers on me?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2004)

*Kyle Graham*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo inspected the broken shards and glass dust, nodding his head in approvement. He then plopped down on the sofa and leaned way back, looking to get completely relaxed - this was how he thought best, or second best. Lorenzo had alway prided himself on his ability to think when someone was trying to pin trouble on him.
> 
> "How about we stick with the small picture for now then, Kyle?" Lorenzo asked. It just wasn't like Kyle to get all weirded out like this, Lorenzo had always seen him being so proactive. The day was definitely stressing him out. "They aren't in some maximum security facility yet, and probably would be for a couple of days. That's plenty of time to pull something off. But we need to determine what we have to work with . . . "
> 
> "Looks like Jen can break glass without hurting herself and can shatter stuff - that's cool. You seem to be ableto change your appearance, that could definitely come in handy, and is great for misdirection. Plus, you're a computer freak and I work at a computer superstore - sounds like match for trouble, as it has in the past. Next step, focus . . . Can you see any powers on me?"



"I don't see how, that's the problem, Lorenzo, I can send in a request as the agent I remember, but.. " He flushes and looks back at the id, waiting for an image to put it. "Never done it.. the shapeshifting on purpose, I kept getting all bent up about.. <cough> someone and that is what triggers it.. kinda embarrasing really. And definitely not improving my status with said person."


----------



## kid A (Jul 9, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "You're...you're the most important thing to me. I...I..."
> 
> ...Then he completed his movement, leaning in and kissing her. This was a more gentle kiss than the previous one, when he had been tense with worry and crying. It was soft, and oddly more total, as if Gabe was committing himself to something by it. The slight taste of blood from Gabe's recently cut lip only heightened the strange feeling of some agreement being made...




Drowning in Gabe's eyes as he spoke, Eleyna was unable to form words.  Her smile must have been reply enough for Gabe, though, because soon he was kissing her.  At first, she simply let him kiss her, but the moment took her and then she returned it.  She wasn't going to lose him now.  Not if she could do anything about it.  For a brief few moments, he had allowed her to forget everything that had happened today, everything in her life that was horrible.  She wanted nothing more than to stay there, in his embrace, where she felt safe.

When he eventually pulled away, she looked at him, smiling, and softly whispered... "Wow."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> When he eventually pulled away, she looked at him, smiling, and softly whispered... "Wow."




For a few moments, Gabe just let himself drown in the kiss. He felt the exhaustion fall away from him, and even the pain in his head disappeared. Eventually, regretfully, Gabe pulled away. His eyes were shining, and as Eleyna spoke he stroked her cheek with his thumb and echoed her whisper.

"Wow."

A smile broke across Gabe's face; big, uncontrollable, and totally out of place when surrounded by people intent on incarcerating the two of them. But he didn't care. To Eleyna, he actually looked less tired and beaten, the sparkle back in his eyes. Gabe didn't say anything more, just gently stroked her cheek and smiled, his gaze not leaving her face.

(OOC: Nuke, just for reference; at the moment, Gabe's got no plans to resist the cops...unless they try and separate him and Eleyna. At that point, he'll try and stop them using any and all means at his disposal. Which could get..icky.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle pauses and looks over at Lorenzo. "I don't suppose you know anyone who has the specs on the AM's mutant detection gear?" Kyle's dour demeanor is gone and in it's place is the wicked smile which usually shows up JUST before something explodes in a shower of white powered to someone who is mean or 'wicked' by Kyle's judgement. "I think I got an angle that might work, but I'll need to know how the system works or at least what sorta output it's looking for. You know.. specs, I won't be able to come up with a jammer, but I MIGHT be able to come up with something just as good."


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle pauses and looks over at Lorenzo. "I don't suppose you know anyone who has the specs on the AM's mutant detection gear?"




Lorenzo checked his pockets, while still leaning back in the couch relaxing.  "Nope, musta left them in my other jeans . . . guess that means we'' have to steal one.  Will that work?  Or maybe you can surf the net for the spec's online, from someplace more secure than your uncles, - I'm sure that somebody's got them.  Maybe Ebay!"

Lorenzo laughed and smiled, happy with his jokes - though still serious enough to give it a try.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo checked his pockets, while still leaning back in the couch relaxing. "Nope, musta left them in my other jeans . . . guess that means we'' have to steal one. Will that work? Or maybe you can surf the net for the spec's online, from someplace more secure than your uncles, - I'm sure that somebody's got them. Maybe Ebay!"
> 
> Lorenzo laughed and smiled, happy with his jokes - though still serious enough to give it a try.



"No what I meant is do you got any idea where i can find the info I need? I mean if I have an idea how the d a m n things work.. I might get my idea to work." Smiles wickedly as he pulls his new code breaker out and looks at it with a deep smile on his face.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As Sammy had looked at Corey in amazment..

_Shoot Coreys about usless! He looks scared stiff! I can't really blame em' the rest of these people had been lookin' at me the same way like...like I had just eaten small children or somethin'! And now I'm smoking and my clothes aren't adding up to much...why? Why in front of a large group of people, police, A-M personnal...heck half of Smalltown...I'm smoking like a big cigar! Everyone has just about done everything except turn and run...I'm a big fan of 3 feet of personal space but come on!! Crap!! The police? A-M police? I think its time to get the hell out of here before it get any worse. Only thing is how is a big smoke signal going to just walk out of a police barricade? Think meathead....Think!!_

Sammy had made a decision at that moment....no more wondering, he'll figure it out later. No more being bumped and now pointed and glared at!
No more...he just came to see some action...nothing ever happens here..be careful what you wish for.......it may just come true!!

Sammy kicks off his melted smoldering shoes and dropped the remains of his wallet.

"Corey! Its time to bolt man! We gotta split, NOW! If we get split up...meet me at the truck no more than 20 minutes! Corey?! Are you with me?!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 12, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village, Accident Scene_
The Police Officer remained polite and continued to reassure Andrew and Catherine that everything was fine and that the few minutes of questions would help everyone out.  He opened the doors on the back of the large, black truck and an odd blue-ish light could be seen.  There was another Police Officer in the truck who nodded and moved towards the front of the area.

"Okay kids, just step inside for me and this will al be over in a few minutes."


One of the cops looked over and his eyes went wide as he saw Sammy standing there smoking.  The crowd had grown more concerned and panicked.  Corey was getting anxious.  He wanted to do something, he couldn't just stand by while this got worse.  

Somebody yelled, "That kids a mutie!"  Then everything went wild.  More cops ran over and the crowd ran towards them trying to get away from the mutant.  This panicked the cops as a large crowd rushed them.  Sammy yelled for Corey to run and Corey heard something about meeting back at the truck in twenty minutes but all he cared about was getting away form this spot.



_Kyle's Uncle's House_
Kyle stared at Jen for a full minute and then at Lorenzo.  Then back to Jen.  There was no doubt about it.  He got the same feeling about both of them, that they were both mutants.  

None of them could come up with an idea on where to get specs for the AM gear.  They tried for about an hour and came up empty handed.  They found a dozen web sites with directions on how to make your own mutant detection gear and even jamming devices but it was obvious that they were all junk.  

The mood was becoming frustrating when Jen realized that they did not actually know where they would take Gabe and Eleyna.



_Accident Scene At Eleyna's Car _
Eleyna and Gabe were exhausted.  
The stress of the day and using their powers had taken it's toll.  They both considered another use of power but knew better.  If they could muster anything it would create even more damage and possibly take lives.  Neither of them wanted that.  They just wanted to be left alone.

As they sat on the pavement they both heard an odd series of noises.  Then there was smoke all around and they began to cough.  Their eyes watered and their noses ran.  It seemed the more they tried to catch a breathe and clear their air the worse it got.  

Then Eleyna felt the snap around her neck.  She immediately reached up and felt a metal collar that fit snugly around her throat.  She automatically knew what it was but tired to use her powers anyway.  Nothing.  The wonderful feeling she had discovered was gone.  

Gabe did not see the collar placed on Eleyna and was taken off guard by the inhibitor collar placed on his neck.  he panicked which only made breathing in the gases worse.  Both kids were picked up by the arms and drug off to the SWAT AM truck.  Inside the truck was lit by a blue light.  the kids were placed into seats next to each other, their hands locked into openings in the seats and then restraints placed across their chests.  A fan was turned on and slowly they were both able to breathe more easily.


----------



## kid A (Jul 12, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe did not see the collar placed on Eleyna and was taken off guard by the inhibitor collar placed on his neck. he panicked which only made breathing in the gases worse. Both kids were picked up by the arms and drug off to the SWAT AM truck. Inside the truck was lit by a blue light. the kids were placed into seats next to each other, their hands locked into openings in the seats and then restraints placed across their chests. A fan was turned on and slowly they were both able to breathe more easily.




She was so confused.  Tired and confused.  She was elated about Gabe, and despaired by their current situation.  Only mintues ago, she had been sitting with him, kissing him, lost in his eyes.  He was smiling, his beautiful smile, as he sat stroking her cheek.  Then, the tear gas.  Choking.  Crying (again). She felt the cool metal touch her neck, and immediately she knew what it was.  _Too late to fight it now._  They were being taken, and she knew there was nothing they could do about it.  _All my fault._

Once they were secured in the truck, her depression reached a new level.  She glanced over at Gabe, to see if he was okay.  She almost averted her eyes, guilt building again.  Eleyna could not stand to see him detained like this.  She couldn't believe how they were being treated.  Mutants had always been treated like animals.  She had studied it, spoke openly against it...  but now she was experiencing it for herself.  People always seemed to fear what they didn't understand, and now she and Gabe were suffering for humanity's ignorance.  Breaking the silence, Eleyna spoke, "Gabe...  a-are you...  did they hurt you?  Are you okay?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 12, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> People always seemed to fear what they didn't understand, and now she and Gabe were suffering for humanity's ignorance.  Breaking the silence, Eleyna spoke, "Gabe...  a-are you...  did they hurt you?  Are you okay?"




Gabe tried to cling to Eleyna as the tear gas hit, but people were dragging hi  away, snapping a collar on his neck. Gabe tried to call her name, but that just provoked a coughing fit as the gas streamed into his lungs. He fought the people dragging him, but to no avail, and sat gasping for breath as he was slammed into the chair. He felt slightly relieved to see Eleyna next to him, but the relief was quickly superceded by a wave of despair. He futilely tugged against the restraints for a moment before slumping in his seat. Still, he felt a warmth gather in him when Eleyna spoke; at least he wasn't alone. Gabe glanced over at Eleyna, concern on his face.

"I'm....I'm OK. Not injured, at least. What..what about you?"


----------



## kid A (Jul 12, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I'm....I'm OK. Not injured, at least. What..what about you?”




A faint smile on her face, Eleyna answered back.  “ M’okay, I guess.  I didn’t resist as much as you did...  I cooperated...  they left me well enough alone.”  Her smile lingered a moment longer before she could look at him any longer.  Held by the restraints, Gabe appeared to be exhausted and she hoped he felt as good as he said.  Desperately trying to keep her mind off her guilt, she scanned the truck, taking in her surroundings.  While she looked around, her despair only grew worse.  And suddenly, she felt so empty.  There was no pain, but the strangely wonderful feeling she had experienced on the street - _my mutant abilities_ - was now gone.  It was strange, but Eleyna felt as though it had always been there, and now, it had been ripped away from her.  The absence felt like an itch inside her body, one that she couldn’t reach...  only to be mirrored by the itchy uncomfort of the metal collar around her neck.  _Where are we going?  What’s going to happen to us?  What will they tell my parents?_

Realizing that her mind was wandering, she spoke in soft conversation to Gabe, hoping to distract herself from her own thoughts... from the strange void she was feeling.  “How far do you think they’ll take us?  I mean, I’m not even sure there’s a camp close to Smalltown, you know?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 12, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> A faint smile on her face, Eleyna answered back.  “ M’okay, I guess.  I didn’t resist as much as you did...  I cooperated...  they left me well enough alone.”  Her smile lingered a moment longer before she could look at him any longer.
> 
> Realizing that her mind was wandering, she spoke in soft conversation to Gabe, hoping to distract herself from her own thoughts... from the strange void she was feeling.  “How far do you think they’ll take us?  I mean, I’m not even sure there’s a camp close to Smalltown, you know?”




Gabe half-heartedly tried his restraints again, before sighing. 
"I don't know. I...I never thought much about it before...well, before I knew. And after...I didn't want to face the idea. Well...I guess we'll get first-hand knowledge of the location of the nearest camp now. I should have been able to do more; to protect you better than..."
Gabe trailed off, his glance around the truck more eloquent than words. He sighed again, looking dejected at his failure.

"But..." Gabe hesitated for a moment. "This is going to sound really stupid, but...even like this...I'm glad we're not being taken to separate places. I thought..I couldn't see where you were, in the gas. That's why I struggled so much. And I _shouldn't_ feel glad that you're here too, because it means you're in as much trouble as me, and that I've failed to stop that happening...but I do. Selfish, huh?"


----------



## kid A (Jul 12, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Orignally posted by *Gabe*
> "But..." Gabe hesitated for a moment. "This is going to sound really stupid, but...even like this...I'm glad we're not being taken to separate places. I thought..I couldn't see where you were, in the gas. That's why I struggled so much. And I shouldn't feel glad that you're here too, because it means you're in as much trouble as me, and that I've failed to stop that happening...but I do. Selfish, huh?”_




Despite herself, his comment brought a smile back to her face.  “Gabe, if you’re being selfish, then I’m just as guilty.”  Her eyes met his, and she gazed at him with adoration.  He’d attempted to fight for her.  Not many would’ve done that for her.  For yet another instance, she felt herself rocketing through the past.  Gabe had always been there for her.  Thinking back, she could think of more than a few occasions when Gabe had crossed the boundary from casual acquaintance to concerned friend.  And she had noticed.  She had always thought he was good looking, if a little quiet.  But, neither of them had acted on it.  For some reason, she had never seen what was right in front of her.

“Gabe, I...  I’m sorry.  For...  for disappearing for so long, I mean.  I just...  I...  I didn’t think anyone would understand, y’know?  Understand what I was going through.”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 12, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Despite herself, his comment brought a smile back to her face.  “Gabe, if you’re being selfish, then I’m just as guilty.”  Her eyes met his, and she gazed at him with adoration.
> 
> “Gabe, I...  I’m sorry.  For...  for disappearing for so long, I mean.  I just...  I...  I didn’t think anyone would understand, y’know?  Understand what I was going through.”




Gabe returned Eleyna's look, a soft smile appearing on his face. _'Why did it take me so long to say anything? I should have said something, done something, a long time ago..I shouldn't have left her to deal with her problems alone. And I won't ever do so again.'_

"Eleyna...you don't need to apologise. I know the feeling, thinking that nobody else will understand how you feel. I should have tried harder to talk to you, to find out what was wrong. I just...I wasn't brave enough. I've never been good at approaching people...especially when I have feelings for them. And..I'm sorry I wasn't there for you. But from now on...I will be. Whatever happens."

Admiration, love, and sincerity were in Gabe's eyes as he looked at Eleyna, even the dismal situation they found themselves in not being able to dampen the surge of euphoria he felt when he looked at her...and when he saw the way she was looking at him. _'Is this some kind of dream? The thing I most wanted and the thing I most feared have both happened at the same time...can this be real?'_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Uncle's House_
> Kyle stared at Jen for a full minute and then at Lorenzo. Then back to Jen. There was no doubt about it. He got the same feeling about both of them, that they were both mutants.



Kyle shakes his head. "I get the 'feel' that there is something different about you all, but nothing beyond that." 



> None of them could come up with an idea on where to get specs for the AM gear. They tried for about an hour and came up empty handed. They found a dozen web sites with directions on how to make your own mutant detection gear and even jamming devices but it was obvious that they were all junk.
> 
> The mood was becoming frustrating when Jen realized that they did not actually know where they would take Gabe and Eleyna.



Kyle looks more and more frustrated as he tries to figure out how to put his plan to work._(Basically he was going to make a 'emitter' that did a blanket broadcast in the area and go in as the agent, claiming the kids must have been 'framed' by Pro-mutant sympathizers trying to confuse th authorities)_


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Somebody yelled, "That kids a mutie!" Then everything went wild. More cops ran over and the crowd ran towards them trying to get away from the mutant. This panicked the cops as a large crowd rushed them. Sammy yelled for Corey to run and Corey heard something about meeting back at the truck in twenty minutes but all he cared about was getting away form this spot.




" A what!? How....me?"  

Sammy was just in aw, watching everybody freak out because of him. Are they all crazy? They didn't even know him. Now people are yelling "he's a mutie" at him! The cops were all in defensive positions, all them surrounding him. Sammy had no clue what to do! The only thing he did know was that from here on out....it was all about survival!

"Run Corey!"  Sammy had screamed in a vicious warrior cry. Sammy's heart raced, his adrenaline pumped and hit like heavyweight punches. He had never felt so much of it, his vains burned with it. No wonder ordinary people could lift cars, he felt so alive, so powerful. Sammy paused in a position of instinct with his knees bent, his body weight lowered to the ground for good balance. His fists both closed tight, ready to fight his way out. The smoke around him darkened, the deep sufficating odor of his clothes continuing to smolder made it almost impossible to breath but he'd never show it. He could see his shoulder out of the corner of his eyes as he scans the crowd for an exit. Waves of heat causing the world around him to seem to distort slightly.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> Kyle shakes his head. "I get the 'feel' that there is something different about you all, but nothing beyond that."




"Well, I suppose that's something," Lorenzo said, not really certain how to react to the news that he 'might' be a mutant.  He wasn't looking for this kind of trouble, but he would shrink away from it either.  Lorenzo still hadn't moved from his relaxed position on the couch, arms up behind his head with his fingers interlocked.  He looked to Jennifer and smiled reassuringly, hoping to remain relaxed on the exterior even though his mind was a jumble of thoughts.

"No idea what though, huh?  That's not very cool, I could set off a mutant sensor but not even know what it is that I do." Lorenzo finished.  He thought for a minute more then added, "Hey, Kyle, can you tap into the police bands so that we can find out what's happening over there - and maybe where they're going?"

"Maybe we should give the Coach a call - he seemed to have some idea, and the pieces are starting to fall in place," Lorenzo also added. "Plus, we need more help, maybe he could come over here and tell us what's going on."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Well, I suppose that's something," Lorenzo said, not really certain how to react to the news that he 'might' be a mutant. He wasn't looking for this kind of trouble, but he would shrink away from it either. Lorenzo still hadn't moved from his relaxed position on the couch, arms up behind his head with his fingers interlocked. He looked to Jennifer and smiled reassuringly, hoping to remain relaxed on the exterior even though his mind was a jumble of thoughts.
> 
> "No idea what though, huh? That's not very cool, I could set off a mutant sensor but not even know what it is that I do." Lorenzo finished. He thought for a minute more then added, "Hey, Kyle, can you tap into the police bands so that we can find out what's happening over there - and maybe where they're going?"
> 
> "Maybe we should give the Coach a call - he seemed to have some idea, and the pieces are starting to fall in place," Lorenzo also added. "Plus, we need more help, maybe he could come over here and tell us what's going on."



"Okay, I'll tap the police system and you call the coach, asking him to come over and all that." Looks really put off that he couldn't think of a way to save his freinds by himself as he sits down and starts typing away on the keyboard rapidly.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 14, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

As Corey nervously scanned the area, he looked at Andrew again, and, to his surpise, Andrew was looking back.  He watched for a second as Andrew and Catherine were led into the van with the strange blue light.  But before he could even wonder what it meant, someone screamed 'Mutie!' and all hell broke loose.  

He heard Sammy say something about running and meeting at the truck in 20 minutes, and as the crowd around him started to panic, and the police line started straining, he gave into the instinct he'd been fighting off since the crowd first formed.  Corey ran.  Pushing anyone he could out of his way, not even thinking about where he went, he just ran.


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Orignally Posted by *Gabe*
> _"Eleyna...you don't need to apologise. I know the feeling, thinking that nobody else will understand how you feel. I should have tried harder to talk to you, to find out what was wrong. I just...I wasn't brave enough. I've never been good at approaching people...especially when I have feelings for them. And..I'm sorry I wasn't there for you. But from now on...I will be. Whatever happens."_




Gabe's eyes held Eleyna's attention for a moment before she spoke again.  She could feel his concern, so genuine, in every word.  He made her feel like everything was okay.  A peculiar feeling, given their current situation.  And yet, there it was.  Gabe's very presence seemed to give life to even the slightest hope in her.  

"Gabe...  thanks.  I...  it's...  I'm not your responsibility.  I wasn't then, and I'm not now.  I just...  I wanted you to... I wanted you to know that I wasn't trying to...  hurt you in any way.  I wasn't trying to hurt anyone.  It's just that...  I didn't want anyone to...  to...  to have to deal with my problems."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Gabe...  thanks.  I...  it's...  I'm not your responsibility.  I wasn't then, and I'm not now.  I just...  I wanted you to... I wanted you to know that I wasn't trying to...  hurt you in any way.  I wasn't trying to hurt anyone.  It's just that...  I didn't want anyone to...  to...  to have to deal with my problems."




Gabe knew he should be feeling worse than he was; more scared, more panicked about their predicament. But with Eleyna there, he felt he had the fear under control. Even though they were in deep trouble, Eleyna was there..and though it was irrational, part of him was saying that that somehow made it alright. His heart twisted painfully as she spoke, affection for her almost overwhelming him at her words. _'She's always trying not to hurt people, to do best for everybody else...no matter what it costs her. That's one of the things I love about her.'_

Tears seemed to be standing in Gabe's eyes as Eleyna finished talking, an expression of mingled warmth, understanding and powerful admiration on his face.

"I know you weren't trying to hurt anyone, Eleyna. I know that sometimes...you don't want to tell other people your problems, because you think it'd make trouble for them. You're...you're the most selfless person I know. Eleyna...what happens to you..it matters to me. A lot. You...you don't have to deal with your problems alone any more. I...I know you might be feeling that you're causing trouble for me, but...but I don't regret anything about today. I want to be there for you, Eleyna. I want to share your problems. And...and I'm going to stay with you. Whatever happens."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Okay, I'll tap the police system and you call the coach, asking him to come over and all that." Looks really put off that he couldn't think of a way to save his freinds by himself as he sits down and starts typing away on the keyboard rapidly.




Jen lounges on the couch and stares at the ceiling. She has no idea how to do this and so she doesn't intend to get a headache over it.
She listens to the conversation on one ear only and suddenly throws in a half hearted question.

"Kyle do you know of those scanner only detect if mutants are close to it or can it make them out individually?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Jen lounges on the couch and stares at the ceiling. She has no idea how to do this and so she doesn't intend to get a headache over it.
> She listens to the conversation on one ear only and suddenly throws in a half hearted question.
> 
> "Kyle do you know of those scanner only detect if mutants are close to it or can it make them out individually?"



"Well without some idea of operational specs, I would imagine that they are able to distinguish down to a discrete point that allows for the identification of indivigual mutants." Kyle sighs and leans back. "But without some idea of how the darn things operate I can cause enough havoc to do anything that would help my pplan."


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As Sammy poised he saw movement to his left flank, Corey bum rushed the crowd pushing people left and right. For that moment Sammy was honored to be witness to Corey's warrior side. Its amazing what a person can do when they are backed into a corner. It motivated Sammy, inspired even. He just knew....he would see Corey at that truck.

Sammy turned to head through the opposite direction while everyone was panicked and running like rats even more scared because of Corey's rush.
The screams and tension were like nothing Sammy had ever seen or heard if he made it out of this he was so gonna laugh at this later! Between that, the adrenaline, and this new feeling he's never felt before. He didn't know if it was because he was scared to death, pissed, or just crazy..but, whatever it was he knew right away...he loved it! Something to brake the mundane. However, the squad of A-M cops and regular beat cops trying to maintain the scene was another source of tension all together. The smoke was getting worse and was making it impossible to breath. Sammy took off his shirt and t-shirt to try to clear the smoke. His arms and chest were red as all get out, not sunburn red or embarrassment red...but red like, like fire!

Sammy looks ahead toward to the crowd to his right, he darts heading right for the crowd, as Corey did. Sammy then throw his shirt into the face of a some guy who had been just froze there with another gentlement who looked like they were sales personnel in the mall. All dressed in the latest fashions..an easy target...he screamed..."aahhhh mutie germs...I've been infected....help me....oh god!" As Sammy ran entering the crowd he noticed the people diving out of the way of both him and the shirt he had thrown. Maybe this wouldn't be so hard after all....


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Okay, I'll tap the police system and you call the coach, asking him to come over and all that."




"Okay . . . but I don't have his number," Lorenzo replied.  "I can try the school - and his extension."

Lorenzo hunted down the phone in Kyle's uncle's place and made the call.


----------



## kid A (Jul 15, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Originally Posted by *Gabe*
> _"I know you weren't trying to hurt anyone, Eleyna. I know that sometimes...you don't want to tell other people your problems, because you think it'd make trouble for them. You're...you're the most selfless person I know. Eleyna...what happens to you..it matters to me. A lot. You...you don't have to deal with your problems alone any more. I...I know you might be feeling that you're causing trouble for me, but...but I don't regret anything about today. I want to be there for you, Eleyna. I want to share your problems. And...and I'm going to stay with you. Whatever happens."_




Eleyna smiled, somewhat reluctantly, as she listened to Gabe.  His words provided some comfort, but it didn't make her feel completely okay with everything.  The last thing she wanted was to be a burden, especially to Gabe, but there was nothing for it now.  They were in a dangerous situation together and if there was any chance of survival, they would need to stick together to find it.  Truth be told, Eleyna didn't know what she would have done today if it hadn't been for Gabe.  Most likely, she would have suffered another painful episode (which she now surmised were caused by her mutant abilities).  And, having ignored Gabe (like any other day before), she would have been outed as a mutant in this morning's gen-scan at Whitmyer.  At least this way, Gabe was here, with her.  Eleyna felt a tinge of selfishness for this thought, but there it was.  She needed him.  And she felt needed.  

"Gabe, I...  thank you.  I'm...  I'm not going anywhere either.  This morning I told you... I said I'd take care of you, and I swear that's what I'm gonna do, even if..."  She stopped suddenly, mid-sentence.  Amidst her thoughts and recent memories, something strange had occurred to her.  _Before Gabe and I left school this morning, in the hall outside Coach Shelton's office..._  she remembered...




> Originally Posted by *Coach Shelton*
> _"Don't you kids have someplace to be. Not exactly the right day to be making yourselves noticed, is it." And then he walked into the gym._




Barely audible, and to herself, Eleyna came to a startling realization, "He knows..."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 15, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Gabe, I...  thank you.  I'm...  I'm not going anywhere either.  This morning I told you... I said I'd take care of you, and I swear that's what I'm gonna do, even if..."  She stopped suddenly, mid-sentence.  Amidst her thoughts and recent memories, something strange had occurred to her.  _Before Gabe and I left school this morning, in the hall outside Coach Shelton's office..._  she remembered...
> 
> Barely audible, and to herself, Eleyna came to a startling realization, "He knows..."




A frown crossed Gabe's face as Eleyna stopped in mid-sentence. He glanced around quickly, but not seeing anything different in their immediate surroundings, returned his gaze to Eleyna, small frown still present.

"Eleyna? What is it? Is something wrong?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As Sammy rushed the crowd the peoples efferts to remove themselves from his direction of travel was astonishing to him. People who were just bumping him and not giving a crap, now they were diving, running, pushing with all their worth to get out of the way. As Sammy had watched these people and the police as he had been trying to pass them he could feel his heart jumping and his tears of anger sizzle away as quick as they were produced. Running toward the direction of the mall trying to make it passed everyone, hoping everyone was diving out of the way of Corey as well! Suddenly, without wanting to, he had just stopped.

       A huge surge had come over Sammy so big he needed to stop. He dropped to one knee not out of pain. Something else. Something so big he had to let it out! It was so rich and it was filling every cell in his body, he could feel it. Feel it in the air around him. So much of it up to his hair down to his burnt socks. It was too much to try to contain within himself. He felt like he was going to burst.


----------



## kid A (Jul 16, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Originally Posted by *Gabe*
> _"Eleyna? What is it? Is something wrong?"_




She stared blankly at Gabe for a moment, blinking, and then, as if a she had downed three cups of coffee, she began to speak rapidly.  "Gabe, you remember this morning?  When we were in the hallway outside the gym, and the uhhh..."  Quickly, she glanced around to see if there were any obvious cameras or recording devices of any kind.  Lowering her voice, and leaning her head as far as she could toward Gabe, she whispered, "Coach Shelton came out of his office this morning and said something to us...  remember?  _'Not exactly the right day to get yourselves noticed, is it?_'  Gabe, I think Coach Shelton knows about us.  Thing is though, if he does know, he knew about us long before even you or I realized it."

Keeping to a hushed tone, Eleyna stated, "That would explain why he was so upset this morning..."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 16, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She stared blankly at Gabe for a moment, blinking, and then, as if a she had downed three cups of coffee, she began to speak rapidly.  "Gabe, you remember this morning?  When we were in the hallway outside the gym, and the uhhh..."  Quickly, she glanced around to see if there were any obvious cameras or recording devices of any kind.  Lowering her voice, and leaning her head as far as she could toward Gabe, she whispered, "Coach Shelton came out of his office this morning and said something to us...  remember?  _'Not exactly the right day to get yourselves noticed, is it?_'  Gabe, I think Coach Shelton knows about us.  Thing is though, if he does know, he knew about us long before even you or I realized it."
> 
> Keeping to a hushed tone, Eleyna stated, "That would explain why he was so upset this morning..."




Gabe concentrated on hearing Eleyna's voice over the humming of the fan, his eyes widening as she talked. As Eleyna finished, Gabe just stared blankly for a moment, his mind turning over the implications of what she had said. After a few minutes, Gabe spoke in the same low tone.

"But..if you're right...why did he help us? Why's he covering for mutants? And...how did he know that you and I were mutants, even before our abilities started showing themselves? Unless..." Gabe's voice lowered even more, so that Eleyna had to really strain to make out his words. "You don't think he might be...uh...different as well? It would be one explanation for how he knew, and why he'd help us..."

Gabe stared at Eleyna, a puzzled frown on his face, as he sorted through the implications of the Coach's actions. _'If the Coach *is* a mutant, he's kept it hidden for a long time. How? And if he isn't, why's he sticking his neck out to help us? OK, he could just be a good guy...but that doesn't explain...wait a second..!'_

Shock suddenly appeared on Gabe's face and he hissed quietly;

"Eleyna! The gen-scan...that wasn't anywhere near the first one at the school. So why didn't previous scans pick us up, before we even knew we were mutants? Being a mutant...it's in our genes, right? It's been there all along. So...how have we managed to avoid being picked up years ago?"


----------



## kid A (Jul 16, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally Posted by Gabe*
> _"Eleyna! The gen-scan...that wasn't anywhere near the first one at the school. So why didn't previous scans pick us up, before we even knew we were mutants? Being a mutant...it's in our genes, right? It's been there all along. So...how have we managed to avoid being picked up years ago?"_




Gabe's questions lingered in Eleyna's mind as she pondered the possible reasons behind the coach's dismissal this morning.  He could be a mutant sypmathizer, but why would he put his neck on the line in a world where giant robots and brainwashed mutants hunted and killed the very people he'd be protecting.  _Not exactly the smartest, or safest way to live his life._  On the other hand, he _could_ be a mutant himself, but that didn't make much sense either.  It seemed near impossible for a mutant to escape notice for very long, let alone their entire life.  _Plus, doesn't Coach Shelton handle mutant affairs at Whitmyer?_

That was it!

There had been previous gen-scans at Whitmyer.  Sure there had, no school could avoid them.  But how many mutants had ever been detected?  There hadn't been a mutant outed at Whitmyer High for as long as Eleyna could remember.  As she thought about it, Eleyna realized she hadn't ever actually been present for a gen-scan.  For most of them, she had been out sick (the irony that she was sick due to her manifesting mutant powers did not escape her, either).  When she first started back to school, Coach had sent her home again, citing that she may need some rest.  It made sense at the time, but now it clicked in a completely different way.  Whatever his reasons, Coach Shelton was a mutant sympathizer.  

"Gabe!  Oh my god, Gabe!  Coach!  He's, I dunno, he's gotta be...  I don't think he's...  a mutant, but I-I-I think he's trying to help us somehow..."  Almost out of habit, she glanced around the holding cell once more.  Whispering, "I've never been to _one_ gen-scan!  I never thought about it before now, but I... I really haven't!  I was home sick for every single one!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 18, 2004)

_Accident Scene at Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Once Andrew and Catherine were escorted to the truck they were asked to step inside.  2 officers in the truck helped them up and instructed them to sit.  They then asked the 2 of them to strap themselves in with the safety belts, regulations and all that.  Once that was done they explained that they had scanned positive as mutants.  Until the specifics could be worked out, they would remain in police custody.  This was not only for the protection of others but for themselves as well.  After all, if they were mutants there was no telling what they could do or if they could control it.

 Corey never realized what a great runner he was.  He had always enjoyed gym and did well, but he was running like lightning.  He ran past everyone around and made his way quickly to the mall.  Then he realized he was not sure what to do.  He couldn't just sit at the truck waiting for Sammy, could he?  That is when he looked up to see if he could spot Sammy.  Yeah, it looked like Sammy was doing a good job of ditching the crowd and cops, too.  But why was he still smoking like that?  After Sammy got past the crowd he dropped to the ground.  Corey noticed that 2 of the cops were still chasing him, but Sammy hadn't looked to see them.  Corey yelled to him but knew there was no way Sammy could hear his warning.  Then Sammy got really bright!  It was hard to look at him.  Then Sammy was on fire!  He was glowing bright and flames were coming off of him!




_Reynolds' Family Home_
Kyle was able to enter a back door of the police system but it was not going to be simple to get into their operating systems.  

Lorenzo dialed the phone number to the school and looked to Jen nervously.  He remained calm when the phone stopped ringing and Coach sHelton's extension was picked up.  "Agent Parks, Medical Services."  The voice was deep and not as cold as Lorenzo would have thought but not the voice he had hoped to hear.




_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck_
Eleyna and Gabe had almost forgotten their captivity as they discussed the med-scan and how Coach Shelton might be involved.  Until the truck began moving.  Then their stomachs dropped out of their bodies and worry overcame them again.  They were both intelligent and socially aware and neither of them were sure where they would be taken or what would happen to them.  No one had spoken to them since they had been taken into custody.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2004)

"What are you talking about? Are we at Salem? No, seriously. I am tested every three months because I am in the football team, not talking of the other sports I practice. If I was a mutant, I would have known. It doesn't pop up like that, no? And even if it was the case, she just pass her test. That's ridiculous. I think you should fix your scanner."

He turns to Catherine.

"Listen, they'll see there mistake. If you were a mutant, they would have scan you at school. It makes just no sense."

_Or does it makes sense? The coach ask me to bring Catherine too. He wanted me to bring Catherine. Did he knew for both of us? Did he hid it? And Sammy and Corey, are they too mutant or finally the scan were for us? Why didn't I simply go shopping with the girl instead of pulling Catherine in all that. She is there because of me. It will kill her. She was scared just to think there could be a mutant in the school. Now, how will she react with the news that his boyfriend and she is mutant?_

Andrew calkms himself and try to stay calm, and try to tell to Catherine something that will give her hope and make her relax.


----------



## kid A (Jul 19, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Eleyna and Gabe had almost forgotten their captivity as they discussed the med-scan and how Coach Shelton might be involved. Until the truck began moving. Then their stomachs dropped out of their bodies and worry overcame them again. They were both intelligent and socially aware and neither of them were sure where they would be taken or what would happen to them. No one had spoken to them since they had been taken into custody._




Only when she felt the truck move did Eleyna even begin to realize the full horror of their situation.  She was never going to see her family again.  They would only recieve word that their daughter was a mutant, taken into custody and sent to a mutant internment camp.  Not only that, she would would never see her friends again, never go to school again, never get to live a normal life again.  The only singing she would do was behind the concrete walls of her prison.  The only running, from A-M officers, hounds and Sentinels.  Her life, as she knew it, was over.

And Gabe's poor mother...  She had already lost her husband.  It was so unfair...

Once the truck had started moving, they had both become quiet.  Silently grateful for Gabe's presence, she glanced over to see if he was okay.  Seeing him strapped in like that still stabbed her with guilt, but she attempted a smile, hoping that it would ease the tension.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 20, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Once the truck had started moving, they had both become quiet.  Silently grateful for Gabe's presence, she glanced over to see if he was okay.  Seeing him strapped in like that still stabbed her with guilt, but she attempted a smile, hoping that it would ease the tension.




As the truck began to move, fear crossed Gabe's face. _'This is it. You're going to be taken away to a camp somewhere, shut away and forgotten about. And there's nothing you can do about it.'_ For a moment, the walls of the truck seemed to be closing in. Gabe sucked in a breath, his hands clenching, and looked over at Eleyna. He saw her face and immediately felt better, the panic subsiding. Gabe returned Eleyna's smile with one of his own; tentatively at first, but becoming a fully-fledged smile within a few moments. His hands relaxed and he gently exhaled, ceasing to strain against the retraints as much. _'Just need to stay calm, to wait and see if anything turns up. Panicking won't help.'_


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Agent Parks said:
			
		

> "Agent Parks, Medical Services."  The voice was deep and not as cold as Lorenzo would have thought but not the voice he had hoped to hear.




"Medical Services? Is there a medical emergency at the school, agent?" Lorenzo asked, in a calm, authoritative voice.  "I was calling Coach Shelton to see if track practice was canceled since school was canceled.  Is he available?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Then Sammy got really bright! It was hard to look at him. Then Sammy was on fire! He was glowing bright and flames were coming off of him!




Sammy had felt absolutely phenomenal!! He had so much energy, like the feeling of normal gravitation pressure was relieved from him. His body tingled from hair to toe with warmth and power!

In a burst of flame and joyous excitment Sammy lept straight up unable to keep his energy bottled up. With a thrust of power that felt like it strecthed him for miles he had lept up and just continued up, and up, and up. Sammy had never even realized it. He opened his eyes and there he had been. Above the buildings and cars, the accident and police light that flicked like an outside rave. His stomach dropped! How is he up so high? Looking down at everything including his feet that, were...on...fire?

"I'm.....on......fire?  I'm....i'm...on...f...fire!"  Sammy didn't think his stomach could drop anymore....but it did. "I'm a mutant!"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 21, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Upon looking back at Sammy, all thoughts of his own plight were suddenly driven from Corey's mind.  It was one thing to hear that a mutant was nearby, but it was quite another to see someone burst into flames and soar into the sky.  Holy sh*t!  A mixture of awe and fear played across his features as he stared at Sammy/the flaming entity.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 22, 2004)

_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Whitmyer Shopping Village_
The SWAT Officer in the truck leaned over close to Andrew as he spoke in a very stern tone.  "Listen kid, I have been doing this job for almost 15 years.  Everything happening here is for the safety of the public.  Yes, it is possible you are not a mutant or that your girlfriends not.  But, every single person we pick up tells us that same story.  If there was some mutant on your street about to blow himself up in a ball of fire, because that's what he does, would you want me to let him go just because he says, 'It's just a big mistake.  I'm not a mutant, really.'  I don't think so.  So why don't you sit there and keep your yap shut and let the professionals handle this."  As he stood up he muttered, "Dumb kid."  

At that time another officer entered the back of the truck and yelled,"Simmons!  We got a fully manifested mutant out here!  He's flying around on fire!"  Simmons looked back at Andrew and Catherine and said. "See, I told ya so."  Then he followed the other officer out and the door slammed behind him.  



_Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Any relief that Corey had felt was totally gone.   Sammy was a full out mutant!  He was on fire and flying around the mall parking lot yelling and screaming like a fool!  What could happen next.

Sammy felt like this was the best day of his life!  He always knew he was different than everyone else but now there was no doubt!  The feelings inside were incredible, like he had not been alive until now.  And the thrill of being able to fly through the air just by thinking about it...amazing!  He just knew there was nothing that could ruin his day.

The next thing he heard was loud _pops_ and _bangs_ from somewhere below him.  He looked around to see four cops pointing guns at him.  He maneuvered around to get a better view and also noticed 2 of the SWAT-AM cops getting a couple of hi-tech looking rifles ready.



_Kyle's Family's Home_
Lorenzo continued to remain calm as he spoke to the Agent on the phone.  "No sir, everything is fine here.  I'm afraid that Coach Shelton has left for the day.  Said he had some kind of emergency at home.  Is there something I can help you with or could I direct your call to another faculty member?"

Kyle's attention was distracted between his hack into the police computer system and Lorenzo's phone call with what must not have been Coach Shelton.  His attention quickly focused on the computer when he realized that his hack had been detected.

As if tension was not thick enough in the room, everyone found themselves jumping when a loud nock came at the front door.  Jen had a clear view of it down the hallway from her chair but could not make out who was there through the curtains.



_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Residential Area_
The truck picked up speed and Eleyna and Gabe could not help but panic as it moved along.  One of the officers moved into the back of the truck with them, he looked so much more human with his helmet off.  He had short, brown hair and a big, bushy mustache.  He sat down on a seat over from theirs.  

"Scared, aren't ya kids.  Don't worry, they all go through that.  All that damage and destruction that happened today, that's the reason you need to register those powers.  There are lots of mutants living pretty normal lives.  But you have to do it legally."  He held on as the truck turned and picked up speed.  "You're going to a holding area.  You're gonna be booked in and scanned so we can see if your type of powers are on file.  You will be officially registered at that time.  From there you're either going to a camp or to a training facility.  I want you to remember one thing though.  Today went well.  There aren't too many times we show up to a mutant  tearing up the town that the mutant leaves in one piece.  So don't get no ideas about getting away.  It's not gonna happen."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's Home_
> Lorenzo continued to remain calm as he spoke to the Agent on the phone. "No sir, everything is fine here. I'm afraid that Coach Shelton has left for the day. Said he had some kind of emergency at home. Is there something I can help you with or could I direct your call to another faculty member?"
> 
> Kyle's attention was distracted between his hack into the police computer system and Lorenzo's phone call with what must not have been Coach Shelton. His attention quickly focused on the computer when he realized that his hack had been detected.
> ...



"Ah Schmeg.." Kyle growls as he disconnects from his hack and shuts down the pc. "You guys head up to my room upstairs and I'll go see who it is. Don't want you both getting busted for my hack." waits till they are out of sight to open the door.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Ah Schmeg.." Kyle growls as he disconnects from his hack and shuts down the pc. "You guys head up to my room upstairs and I'll go see who it is. Don't want you both getting busted for my hack." waits till they are out of sight to open the door.




Jen is allready beside the door, peeking through the curtains. If she's not spotted she will head back and hurry up to Kyle's room with a reluctant shrug.

"Yeah sure you take all the fun."


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Agent Parks said:
			
		

> "No sir, everything is fine here.  I'm afraid that Coach Shelton has left for the day.  Said he had some kind of emergency at home.  Is there something I can help you with or could I direct your call to another faculty member?"




"No, Agent, that won't be necessary," Lorenzo replied.  "Thank you for your time, and I hope everything is alright there."

Lorenzo was more than a little bummed that he hadn't been able to talk with Coach Shelton, but was interrupted by the knock on the door before he could talk with Kyle.  After Kyle's instructions . . .



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Yeah sure you take all the fun."




"Hey now, can't have you claiming that you didn't have fun with me in the bedroom.  What would happen to all my sudden popularity?  And just so you know . . . it wasn't my idea to go into the bedroom alone with you," Lorenzo said with a good-natured grin as he hustled up the stairs after Jennifer.  "Not that I'm complaining, mind you.  Just thought the circumstances would be better and all."

Lorenzo was clearly teasing (or seemed to be teasing) Jennifer and trying to keep the mood relaxed and light.  Either that or he really was that at ease with all that was going on.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hey now, can't have you claiming that you didn't have fun with me in the bedroom.  What would happen to all my sudden popularity?  And just so you know . . . it wasn't my idea to go into the bedroom alone with you," Lorenzo said with a good-natured grin as he hustled up the stairs after Jennifer.  "Not that I'm complaining, mind you.  Just thought the circumstances would be better and all."
> 
> Lorenzo was clearly teasing (or seemed to be teasing) Jennifer and trying to keep the mood relaxed and light.  Either that or he really was that at ease with all that was going on.




She grins at him while running up the stairs in front of Lorenzo.

"Ah at last we're talking about important things again. But you should consider that dating juniors won't sit too well with your rep either. Of course we're talking about me so that should boost the whole thing up again. Could be worse."

Jen nearly runs past Kyle's roon, catches a hold at the door and gets in. Still she bumps her arm at the door. Considering how carefull she is to make every move look as cool as possible it tells a lot about her worries right now that something like that could happen to her.

"Now the consequences for me have to be carefully calculated too, afterall your worth hasn't climbed as high as that of Catherine's boýfriend.

Then they enter the room she takes a bored look around and throws herself backwards on the bed. With time she is back in control and the moves look as teasing as Lorenzo's words.

"At least not yet."


----------



## kid A (Jul 22, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Originally Posted by A-M Officer
> _"Scared, aren't ya kids. Don't worry, they all go through that. All that damage and destruction that happened today, that's the reason you need to register those powers. There are lots of mutants living pretty normal lives. But you have to do it legally." He held on as the truck turned and picked up speed. "You're going to a holding area. You're gonna be booked in and scanned so we can see if your type of powers are on file. You will be officially registered at that time. From there you're either going to a camp or to a training facility. I want you to remember one thing though. Today went well. There aren't too many times we show up to a mutant tearing up the town that the mutant leaves in one piece. So don't get no ideas about getting away. It's not gonna happen."_




Eleyna was a bit surprised to see one of the officers coming into the back of the truck.  It seemed like it should be a normal thing, to have an officer guarding the mutant captives.  But she and Gabe had been alone for awhile already, so she thought the officers would just be leaving them alone.

Bile rising in the back of her throat, Eleyna grew angrier with his every word.  Eleyna had a long fuse, but nothing pissed her off quite so much as ignorance, intolerance and hatred.  _What the hell is this guy's problem?  Isn't it bad enough we're here?  Now he's gotta sit there and tell us how lucky we are to be alive?  @$$HOLE!!!_

Even before thinking, Eleyna blurted out, "Oh, please!  Give me a f*#%^n' break!  What mutant in this country gets the chance to live a 'normal' life?  Yeah, we'll be scanned and registered.  But only just before being shipped off to an internment camp and either brainwashed or killed.  'Today went well,' my @$$!  You just... you can take your sagelike advice and shove it up your @$$!  And, honestly?  Yeah, let's be honest here...  cuz' the only reason *YOU'RE* still in one piece right now is because he and I didn't want to hurt you.  Don't forget that, you ignorant, racist bastard!"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 22, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				A.M. Officer said:
			
		

> "Scared, aren't ya kids. Don't worry, they all go through that. All that damage and destruction that happened today, that's the reason you need to register those powers. There are lots of mutants living pretty normal lives. But you have to do it legally." He held on as the truck turned and picked up speed. "You're going to a holding area. You're gonna be booked in and scanned so we can see if your type of powers are on file. You will be officially registered at that time. From there you're either going to a camp or to a training facility. I want you to remember one thing though. Today went well. There aren't too many times we show up to a mutant tearing up the town that the mutant leaves in one piece. So don't get no ideas about getting away. It's not gonna happen."




At the officer's words, Gabe clenched his teeth and something flashed in his eyes. He half-opened his mouth to say something, but was cut off by..



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Oh, please!  Give me a f*#%^n' break!  What mutant in this country gets the chance to live a 'normal' life?  Yeah, we'll be scanned and registered.  But only just before being shipped off to an internment camp and either brainwashed or killed.  'Today went well,' my @$$!  You just... you can take your sagelike advice and shove it up your @$$!  And, honestly?  Yeah, let's be honest here...  cuz' the only reason *YOU'RE* still in one piece right now is because he and I didn't want to hurt you.  Don't forget that, you ignorant, racist bastard!"




Gabe ducked his head as Eleyna spoke (well, yelled) to hide the sudden fierce, almost feral, grin that crossed his face. _'You tell him, Eleyna.'_When he looked up, his face was serious again, but his eyes were narrowed dangerously.

"I'll just *bet* there are lots of mutants leading _normal_ lives." The sarcasm Gabe injected into the word 'normal' was venomous. "They're sitting in their little houses, checking out of the window every so often, wondering if that man they've seen twice already today is someone from the government checking up on them; for their own good, of course. And you people can sit here and lecture us, all smug and secure, because you know you're _normal_. You've never had to wake up in the night with voices in your head that aren't your own and not know how to get rid of them, or accidentally killed a cat because you didn't know that you could shoot fire from your hands. Do you think we chose to be mutants? We've got as much control over whether we're mutants or not as we do over what colour our eyes are, or how tall we grow. And we're coralled, regimented, deprived of our basic rights as humans, for something we have no influence over. Because, naturally, we're too dangerous to be allowed to make our own choices."

Gabe's tirade was delivered in a level tone of voice, a sharp contrast to Eleyna's impassioned shouting, but contained a deep and abiding anger seething behind every word. His face was hard as he glared at the man. 

"Did you ever stop to think that the way this works just alienates mutants even further? That by using the tactics that you do, you cause more mutants to react in a hostile fashion to you? It's a vicious cycle, and you people propagate it. You talk to me about things going well. I'm pretty damn sure that if your response to a mutant manifesting was to try and talk to them rather than shoot and collar them, you'd have a lot more mutants walking away rather than being taken away in a body bag. But, of course, why would you stop to think? You're just 'doing your job'. It doesn't matter if another freak gets killed, right? One less to worry about. You people make me sick."

Gabe finished his scathing speech and angrily looked away from the man, fighting back the urge he had to try and hurl himself at the officer, restraints be damned.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

The sound of gunshots drew Corey's attention back down to the earth.

Their trying to kill him!  Why'd it have to be Sammy, out of all the people in that crowd?  As if my life wasn't complicated enough, now I have to watch the cops gun down one of my friends.  But he's a mutant... what are they supposed to do with a flying bunsen burner?  

As another series of shos rang out, Corey remembered what that noise actually meant, and ran for cover.

OOC: He'll try to find a spot where he's concealed from the fight, but can still see what's going on.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

_Damn those guys. They have there idea and will take hold at it... Sammy is a mutant? That would make three of us that suddenly appear at school. How many more? What the hell is happening here, so much mutant in a so small time. It is a witch hunt, and they'll burn us a way or the other, litterally or slowly, as we will have to defend ourselves. Guilty until proven innocent. No use to think of that. Let's keep your energy on Catherine._

"Catherine. Are you alright? All will be good. You just made the test, impossible you are one, or they would have detect you this morining. You don't become a mutant in 1 hour. All will be ok, just a bad day. Just a crap it happened today. Just a crap it happen at all..."

While talking, Andrew put his hand in Catherine's hair, and play with them, slowly, to calm her down.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy felt like this was the best day of his life! He always knew he was different than everyone else but now there was no doubt! The feelings inside were incredible, like he had not been alive until now. And the thrill of being able to fly through the air just by thinking about it...amazing! He just knew there was nothing that could ruin his day.
> 
> The next thing he heard was loud pops and bangs from somewhere below him. He looked around to see four cops pointing guns at him. He maneuvered around to get a better view and also noticed 2 of the SWAT-AM cops getting a couple of hi-tech looking rifles ready.




"Are those cops really shooting at me? For cryin' out load people I'm 15 years old!"  Sammy mumbles to himself. "Ok Ok those other guns sure don't look promising! I've gotta get the hell out of dodge before things get really bad!"

I could fly straight out of here but, they more then likely already have a plan of action for that...have to do something that will throw them off. I have to shut this stuff off...and .....and oh, sh*% on me!...I'm freakin' naked! I'm up above everyone being shot at...and I'm damn stark ass naked! This just isn't living up to the potential it should be. I should be stoked about flying around at my will.....on fire...but being naked above Smalltown isn't exactly the cats meow. Dang it, that was my favorite Superman shirt too!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 25, 2004)

_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Andrew tried to calm Catherine.  Unfortunately, Catherine was not responding to any events from the last 15 minutes, very well.   "Why....what....I don't understand this.  Don't they have ways to make sure they get mutants?  How can we be here?  If anyone finds out......Oh no!  The girls are in the mall!  If they find out or even saw us, that is all anyone will ever talk about! And my parents....."  Catherine's sobs drowned out any other panic she tried to vocalize.

To make matters worse, Andrew could clearly hear gun shots outside of the van.   



_Whitmyer Shopping Village_
The Police officers fired at Sammy again.  This time he could clearly see the shots fired at him.  They all missed him, but he could have sworn he heard 2 of them sizzle as they came near him.  These guys did not want to take any chances, they obviously had no problems shooting a fire-being flying around the sky.

Corey made his way over to a side entrance to one of the mall department stores and watched events from around the corner of a pillar.  He had to watch, he was not sure what else he could do.  He just did not want to watch as a friend from school was shot and captured by the police.



_Kyle's Family's Home_
Jen and Lorenzo made it safely upstairs.  Once they were out of site Kyle peeked through the curtains and saw a young girl standing on the doorstep.  She had turned to look back at the street so Kyle could not see her face.  From what he could see she was about his age and very cute.  She had shoulder length blondish-brown hair and wore a  tight  long-sleeve t-shirt that stopped at the waistline of her dark khaki cargo pants.  

Kyle didn't recognize her as much as he wished that he did.  This truly was not a normal day.



_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Residential Area_
The cop simply laughed at the verbal outburst from Gabe and Eleyna.  He moved to a console on the wall, turning it on.  "Dumb kids, think you have it all figured out.  Got all the answers that the rest of us can't figure out."  He looked back at them for a moment.  "Gotta admit though, I don't remember ever bringing in any kids before.  At least not locals."  He then went back to his workstation.  

"For the record, I would stop worrying about the rest of the world's problems and start thinking about yours.  We'll be on station in about 5 or 10 minutes."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 25, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				A.M. Officer said:
			
		

> _S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Residential Area_
> The cop simply laughed at the verbal outburst from Gabe and Eleyna.  He moved to a console on the wall, turning it on.  "Dumb kids, think you have it all figured out.  Got all the answers that the rest of us can't figure out."  He looked back at them for a moment.  "Gotta admit though, I don't remember ever bringing in any kids before.  At least not locals."  He then went back to his workstation.
> 
> "For the record, I would stop worrying about the rest of the world's problems and start thinking about yours.  We'll be on station in about 5 or 10 minutes."




For the first time since they entered the truck, Gabe raised his voice."You _arrogant_, self-righteous ba..!"  The boy abruptly throttled his outburst, biting back whatever he was about to say. _'That's not going to do any good! Angry's fine, but try and stay calm too, otherwise you might miss something._ Gabe clenched his hands, an expression of disgust on his face, but his mind was racing. _'*Never*? There haven't been *any*kids picked up as mutants here since this guy remembers? Surely that's impossible! What's going on?'_ Bewildered and fighting the urge to shout some more at the cop, Gabe surreptitiously tried to see what the console the guy had pressed was, craning his neck as much as he could in the restraints.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

"Catherine, calm down. It is just a mistake. If you really were a mutant, you would have been detected at school." He say, taking her in his arms. "They will see there mistake and will clean you of all of this. You're parents will learn the accident, but as you are not a mutant, they will support you throught all this. And the others at school have no reason to learn this incident. Your firends at the mall, we will just tell them we choosed to escape from them to have some time for just the two of us, and no other one will ever learn about it."

_And so she will be clean of all, but me? What if I am a mutant. I will lost her. Her paranoia about mutant may be stronger of her love for me. Maybe if we are both mutants... what I am thinking, wiching her to be a mutant just to keep her at my side. If we are both not mutant, all will be perfect, all that will be true. But are we normal? And if I am the only mutant, I will lose her, I will lose all what I have work for. The football, the school. They may even tell that I was that good just because I was a mutant. Maybe they will be true. Stop thinking about all that. You are not a mutant Andrew... I hope._


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "At least not yet."




Lorenzo smiled and ran his hand through his dark brown hair, in a motion of being slightly confused.  He checked the door to make certain it was open just a crack – so both could hear if something were happening downstairs.  Lorenzo then sat on the bed, adjacent to the way Jennifer was currently laying on it, reclining back on his elbows.

“Of course, I’m not really interested in my worth, Jen, and your worth . . . well, they can’t even put a number to something like that,” Lorenzo said turning to her.  “But a girl who can think on her feet . . . or off of them,”  Lorenzo winked, “is funny, relaxed, and tough as well – that’s something to treasure.  And that’s not even talking about cool abilities.  Who knows, maybe Catherine’s been detained for the mutant ability to be a pain in the rear.”

Lorenzo chuckled at the thought, then got serious for a moment – realizing that he wouldn’t wish that on anyone – at least the detained part.  Lorenzo shook it off, then leaned in closer to Jennifer.

“I’m not even certain about my abilities – hope it’s not the ability to get women into bed with him . . . wait . . . hey, it’s working!!” Lorenzo added with a grin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's Home_
> Jen and Lorenzo made it safely upstairs. Once they were out of site Kyle peeked through the curtains and saw a young girl standing on the doorstep. She had turned to look back at the street so Kyle could not see her face. From what he could see she was about his age and very cute. She had shoulder length blondish-brown hair and wore a tight long-sleeve t-shirt that stopped at the waistline of her dark khaki cargo pants.
> 
> Kyle didn't recognize her as much as he wished that he did. This truly was not a normal day.



Kyle opens the door with a shy but helpful look on his face. "Hi, can I help you?" he asks, all the while keeping one ear peeled for imminet cops from his attempts at computer larceny. He had to get Jen and Lorenzo out of here before they got cuaght for his goof.


----------



## kid A (Jul 27, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally Posted by Gabe*
> _For the first time since they entered the truck, Gabe raised his voice."You arrogant, self-righteous ba..!" The boy abruptly throttled his outburst, biting back whatever he was about to say..._




The A-M officer's response, which simply brushed their own comments aside, only enraged Eleyna more.  Teeth clenched, she listened with satisfaction to Gabe's reaction, but was disappointed when he cut himself short.  More than anything, she wanted to make the officer (_not just the officer... the whole freakin' country_) understand what was happening.  Humanity was increasing the divide between human- and mutant-kind.  They were creating a war between humans and mutants.  Worst of all, since passing the Mutant Registration Act, the U.S. had begun committing countless atrocities it had fought against since it's formation!  Mutants' freedoms and personal liberties were being taken from them every day.  They were being singled out and forced to register themselves for being "different."  And they were being killed by the thousands - a mass genocide unheard of since World War II.

The simple truth was that she had let herself become angry.  Having lashed out, instead of thinking rationally, Eleyna had only made a tense situation worse.  But who could blame her?  Their lives were over.  In about 10 minutes, she and Gabe would be registered as mutants and on her way to a work camp.  Two more casualties to the hate and fear or an ignorant nation.  And it didn't help matters that the officer was making his snide comments during this... the worst day of her life.

"How does it feel, then?  To know that you're... we're just two freakin' teenagers, and you're leading us to die.  To break our backs working in a camp until we die.  Doesn't that mean anything to you?  Don't you feel anything about this?  It's wrong!  It's wrong, and, and, and it takes away our freedom!  For all the good it'll do, you may as well have shot us back there in the street!  My grandfather fought in Europe, against Nazi f*#$ing Germany to stop $&!* like this from happening in the world.  And what was it for?  If you do this...  If America keeps doing this... then what was the point of American soldiers fighting for it, dying for it back then?  By doing this, you're... you're making yourself an accessory to... to genocide!  How does it feel?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Whitmyer Shopping Village
> The Police officers fired at Sammy again. This time he could clearly see the shots fired at him. They all missed him, but he could have sworn he heard 2 of them sizzle as they came near him. These guys did not want to take any chances, they obviously had no problems shooting a fire-being flying around the sky.





]"Jimm-uh-nee Christmas on a cracker!" Sammy had barked while he had been trying to duck from the incoming fire in mid-air. 

_I can't beleive they're really, really SHOOTING AT ME! This isn't really life, this is a freakin' comic book! This just doesn't happen......to me!_

_Um...Um...ok crap....um...first thing.....people are shooting at me and second...I'm on fire about 250 feet in the air.....and third those are really big guns those A-M kats are pointing and I'm not staying here to find out what the h-e- double hockey sticks those thing do! I'm getting out of sight....fast!_

As Sammy turns to leave he remembers seeing Andrew and Catherine being put into the A&M truck...... _leave Sammy....go...your not really that stupid are you? What if all the sudden your powers wear off or something...maaaan...I so hope I don't live to regret this.....or oh double maaan....not live to regret it! _


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 1, 2004)

_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Gunshots could continue to be heard outside of the truck.  Two different officers climbed into the truck and shut the doors behind them.  They then moved towards Andrew and Catherine.  They continued to strap them into the seats in the truck.  As they strapped and locked down their chests, legs, arms and hands Catherine become even more upset.  She was near hysteria and her words could hardly be heard.  It was clear she could not handle the idea that she was a mutant.  Finally, she began to cry less and her breathing became more controlled.  Once she was calm enough to speak she asked one of the officers a question.  "Sir, if I am a mutant will they kill me?"

Without hesitating the officer working on her restraints answered.  "Yes, that's possible.  Not all mutants are killed though, just the dangerous ones." 

Catherine spoke again.  "What if I'm not a dangerous mutant but I still want them to?"  

The officer paused for a moment.  "I don't know.  We'll have to wait and see what happens."

The officer who had just finished Andrew's restraints called over his radio.  "Suspects are secured and ready for transport."  With that the powerful engine of the truck came to life and it slowly began to move away.



Corey continued to watch as Sammy (at least he was pretty sure that was still Sammy) soared through the air as the police shot at him.  A small crowd was begining to gather around Corey and he started to panic.  However, he quickly noticed that none of the people were paying any attention to him, all eyes were on the bright form of Sammy.


Sammy was rather proud of how well he was dodging the gunfire of the police.  He kept his eyes on the SWAT officers who were setting up what looked like a big cannon.    His best guess was that they were just about done with it.  He eyed the SWAT truck and then the cannon again.  Before he really made up his mind what he was going to do, he found himself flying past the cops towards the SWAT team and their truck.  




_Kyle's Family's Home_
As Kyle stood in the doorway the most adorable face he could remember seeing turned to smile at him.  "Kyle!"  She yelled as she leapt at him and wrapped her arms around his body.  She felt very soft and smelled amazing.  He had no idea people could smell that good.  Then he realized he did not know who this cute girl in his arms was.  She stepped back from him and jumped up slightly once as she spoke.  

"I'm so glad you're home.  We just got here late last night and I was really hoping I would see you and then I heard that school was cancelled and then I saw you and some people walk inside!   This is so cool, I can't belive I'm here with you!  You really look cute!"  She blushed slightly at the last comment.  It was almost as if she could not control the fact that she was talking nonstop not to mention what she was saying.

In Kyle's bedroom Lorenzo and Jen could hear talking but they could not make out any of the words.  It sounded like a young girl.  From their comfortable positions on Kyle's bed, both of their heads cocked slightly trying to make out what was going on downstairs.






_ S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Residential Area_
The cop didn't seem interested in anything else they said.  He continued to work on what looked like a medical monitor, for the next few minutes.  Then it was obvious to everyone on the truck that it was slowing down and turning.  It stopped for about a minute before continuing slowly and then coming to a complete stop.  The engine died and what sounded like large doors could be heard moving.  The back truck doors swung open and 4 armed guards came into the truck.  They checked the collars on Gabe and Eleyna and then began to unstrap them.  Once out of the chairs, restraints were placed on their hands, large metal cups that covered their hands past their wrists.  Then they all stepped out of the truck and began to lead the 2 kids down a hallway.

The halls were brightly lit and appeared to be metal, similar to the floors and ceiling.  The smell in the air was odd.  Like a mix between a car garage and a gym.  There were not many people in the halls and they were all guards or cops or SWAT.  The cop who had been talking to them on the ride was off to the side handing over a pile of papers to a man in a more formal looking uniform.  He was looking directly at Gabe and Eleyna as they were escorted into small rooms. For the first time that day, they had been separated.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 1, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _ S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Residential Area_
> The halls were brightly lit and appeared to be metal, similar to the floors and ceiling.  The smell in the air was odd.  Like a mix between a car garage and a gym.  There were not many people in the halls and they were all guards or cops or SWAT.  The cop who had been talking to them on the ride was off to the side handing over a pile of papers to a man in a more formal looking uniform.  He was looking directly at Gabe and Eleyna as they were escorted into small rooms. For the first time that day, they had been separated.





As they were led through the corridors of wherever the truck had taken them, Gabe kept glancing at Eleyna; whether he was attempting to reassure her or to reassure himself was uncertain. _'Where are we? And what are they going to do now?'_As he was escorted into the room, Gabe began to struggle against the cops, casting frantic looks at where Eleyna was being escorted elsewhere. "No! Let me...damn you!" Predictably, the teen's struggles were not enough to dislodge his guards, though his struggling showed no sign of ceasing despite this fact. Gabe fought against the cops, trying to strike out with his restrained hands, and kicking at their legs. _'I can't let them! I can't!_


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy was rather proud of how well he was dodging the gunfire of the police. He kept his eyes on the SWAT officers who were setting up what looked like a big cannon. His best guess was that they were just about done with it. He eyed the SWAT truck and then the cannon again. Before he really made up his mind what he was going to do, he found himself flying past the cops towards the SWAT team and their truck.





Sammy was amazed in the back of his mind that he was up in the air......and on fire! He just was not able to let go of it. He could see down infront of him a group of SWAT officers working frantic to complete a large gray cannon, they would look up at him, yell something.....look back at the cannon, again and again...Sammy could see the fear in their eyes as he came toward them and their machine. Sammy had been dodging bullets left and right pretty well. While he turned and headed for the truck area he tried harder and harder to pick up speed. He could hear bullets (at least he was pretty sure they were shooting bullets) Sizzling and wizzing past one right after another increasing the closer he had got. He known Andrew and Catherine were in truck, he had also known he didn't know them that well at all, especially enough to risk his own life. But, he wasn't on fire 10 minutes ago either so, what the hey, right. The only bad part is he didn't know were in the truck they were or if Sammy hit the truck would it melt, or would it hurt him? Or would it hurt Andrew and Catherine? Not to mention a totally large cannon being sportingly put together to try to destroy him. As Sammy was coming down he spotted Corey just watching with another crowd of people.........."RUUUUUN COREY!!"

"Two with one shot!"  Sammy cried out as he had grabbed the barrel of the cannon,
hoping if he throw it into the drivers cab hard enough it would disable the driver and burn an escape for those two while he flew up and out and back to his truck.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2004)

"Kill?!? We are American, both. Havn't you ever heard of the constitutianal chart. Every American is born equal. And I am born just equal as you. You have no right to kill us or put us in prison. I am an American, proud of being one, and I have done no crime... nor she has."

Andrew seems not very happy, but he doesn't try to free himself... not now. He watch over is captors, and wait for them to look away to try to free himself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's Home_
> As Kyle stood in the doorway the most adorable face he could remember seeing turned to smile at him. "Kyle!" She yelled as she leapt at him and wrapped her arms around his body. She felt very soft and smelled amazing. He had no idea people could smell that good. Then he realized he did not know who this cute girl in his arms was. She stepped back from him and jumped up slightly once as she spoke.
> 
> "I'm so glad you're home. We just got here late last night and I was really hoping I would see you and then I heard that school was cancelled and then I saw you and some people walk inside! This is so cool, I can't belive I'm here with you! You really look cute!" She blushed slightly at the last comment. It was almost as if she could not control the fact that she was talking nonstop not to mention what she was saying.
> ...



"Uh.. hi.. let's try this again." smiles shyly, a blush creeping upwards towards his ears. "I'm Kyle and you are?" :Who is this girl?:


----------



## kid A (Aug 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _...As he was escorted into the room, Gabe began to struggle against the cops, casting frantic looks at where Eleyna was being escorted elsewhere. "No! Let me...damn you!" Predictably, the teen's struggles were not enough to dislodge his guards, though his struggling showed no sign of ceasing despite this fact. Gabe fought against the cops, trying to strike out with his restrained hands, and kicking at their legs..._




Eleyna was furious.  The officer wasn't even listening to them anymore.  He had made his hateful comments, and then tuned them out.  Not only was the man ignorant, he had made a concious choice to live that way!  Her eyes wandered to Gabe, whose face reflected a hardened anger.  He was most likely as angry as she, but somehow he had managed to hold himself back.  Probably, he was making the smarter choice by not escalating the tension in the van.

The silence was suffocating.  She wanted to talk to Gabe, to sooth his troubled mind, to hear his voice comforting her.  But she didn't want to speak with the A-M officer standing right there either.  Instead, she sat in her restraints, brooding in silent misery.  _10 or 15 minutes, he said.  How long are they gonna keep us?_  Time crawled by...

When the truck finally slowed, she felt a certain amount of relief.  The waiting was over, and soon, at the very least, she would be in a cell or something with Gabe.  She figured they would probably be left alone together for awhile.  It took less than a minute for the officers to shatter that hope as well.  As they were escorted in different directions, she watched in agony as Gabe started struggling...  fighting for the two of them to be together.  She was worried for him, as she knew he was for her.  _He's so sweet.  But if he keeps that up, they'll hurt him, maybe even kill him._  She called out to him.  "Gabe!  Please stop!  Please!  They'll hurt you if you don't.  Everything's gonna be alright, okay?  It'll be alright."  As she spoke, Eleyna wasn't so sure her last sentence was meant only for him.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 2, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> When the truck finally slowed, she felt a certain amount of relief.  The waiting was over, and soon, at the very least, she would be in a cell or something with Gabe.  She figured they would probably be left alone together for awhile.  It took less than a minute for the officers to shatter that hope as well.  As they were escorted in different directions, she watched in agony as Gabe started struggling...  fighting for the two of them to be together.  She was worried for him, as she knew he was for her.  _He's so sweet.  But if he keeps that up, they'll hurt him, maybe even kill him._  She called out to him.  "Gabe!  Please stop!  Please!  They'll hurt you if you don't.  Everything's gonna be alright, okay?  It'll be alright."  As she spoke, Eleyna wasn't so sure her last sentence was meant only for him.




Gabe struggled against the men, fighting furiously..until Eleyna spoke. Gabe twisted against his escort, meeting Eleyna's eyes. Raw fury at their separation, and at the men holding him twisted his face and blazed in his eyes, until he saw the worry on Eleyna's face. Then he abruptly stopped struggling, and he seemed to slouch in on himself as the fight went out of him. His face went from angry to unhappy and anguished. Silently, still looking at Eleyna, Gabe mouthed two words as he was taken out of sight. "I'm sorry.." _'I said I'd stay with her. Well done, Gabe. Can't even manage that.'_


----------



## kid A (Aug 2, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _...Silently, still looking at Eleyna, Gabe mouthed two words as he was taken out of sight. "I'm sorry..."_




She wanted to cry, when she saw his struggling come to an abrupt stop.  In a way, she felt they had been defeated.  But Eleyna knew that he would be badly hurt if he continued to fight.  All the A-M officers needed (_wanted?_) was a reason, and Gabe would be severely beaten or killed.  _One less mutant to worry about, right guys?_

She wanted to cry, but instead Eleyna smiled faintly, shaking her head.  "It's not your fault."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo smiled and ran his hand through his dark brown hair, in a motion of being slightly confused.  He checked the door to make certain it was open just a crack – so both could hear if something were happening downstairs.  Lorenzo then sat on the bed, adjacent to the way Jennifer was currently laying on it, reclining back on his elbows.
> 
> “Of course, I’m not really interested in my worth, Jen, and your worth . . . well, they can’t even put a number to something like that,” Lorenzo said turning to her.  “But a girl who can think on her feet . . . or off of them,”  Lorenzo winked, “is funny, relaxed, and tough as well – that’s something to treasure.  And that’s not even talking about cool abilities.  Who knows, maybe Catherine’s been detained for the mutant ability to be a pain in the rear.”
> 
> ...




"Wow, the power to get girls into bed with you? I bet most boys would kill for that."

She moves closer to his side.

"You know, you say the nicest things and manage to act like you mean it. I allmost believe you."

Jen's face is right in front of his and Lorenzo can see her eyes sparkling. With her it ain't sure if she will move those few inches closer to kiss him or if she will hit him with a pillow a second before that.
And then there's the voice from below preventing us from finding out what would have happened next.
Her head snaps back as she tries to listen to the conversation below.

"You think it's police?"
she whispers to Lorenzo.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 4, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> As Sammy was coming down he spotted Corey just watching with another crowd of people.........."RUUUUUN COREY!!"
> 
> "Two with one shot!"  Sammy cried out as he had grabbed the barrel of the cannon,
> hoping if he throw it into the drivers cab hard enough it would disable the driver and burn an escape for those two while he flew up and out and back to his truck.




_There's an entire swat team shooting at him and he's worried about ME? _ Corey couldn't suppress a wry smile.  _That's definitely still Sammy up there.  Whoa, now he's flying right at them!  Is he bulletproof too? _ 


Then someone bumped him, and Corey realized he was getting closed in.  _Oh crap, I already got stuck in one crowd today, it's not happening again.  It's not like I can do anything to help him against that firing squad._ With that thought, Corey turned and started heading towards the mall and out of the crowd.  His progress was slowed his constant head-turning to watch the fight.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP's (2/2)*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Wow, the power to get girls into bed with you? I bet most boys would kill for that . . . You know, you say the nicest things and manage to act like you mean it. I almost believe you."




“There’s no ‘manage’ or ever ‘act’, Jen,”  Lorenzo replied, “you are rather amazing in your own right . . . .”



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "You think it's police?" she whispers to Lorenzo.




“Nope,”  Lorenzo answered, doing his best to calm her and ease her fears, “if it was, there’d be screaming and stuff.  He’d warn us if there was any trouble . . . at least from downstairs.  Maybe I'm in trouble . . . .”

He grinned again at the implication.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 6, 2004)

_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Whitmyer Shopping Village_
Andrew's short speech was interrupted by a large 'Ka-Thunk!' against the side of the truck.  All four in the compartment could feel the truck rock as it was hit and the look on all four faces showed that no one had any idea what had just happened.  The temperature in the truck seemed to increase as well.   Although, that could have just been from everyone's panic.

The police radio's began to broadcast.  "All units, secure the suspects and do not leave your posts.  SWAT truck is under attack by a mutant terrorist!"

Catherine appeared unresponsive.  No matter what happened, she just whimpered and stared into space.  Andrew tried to remain calm and tried not to think about what was happening outside but, his imagination proved way to powerful.  The two cops made sure he and Catherine were properly locked down and then one of them moved to a computer work station mounted on the side of the wall.  The other one stood by watching the two possible mutants.  A strange blue light came on and flooded the area where they sat.


Sammy could not belive he just tore a cannon out of the hands of the cops and threw it at the SWAT truck!  It felt like he could really do anything!  Then he felt a sting and saw that the police were still shooting at him.  There were more of them now and they seemed to be getting better.


Corey made his way into the mall.  As he walked in the doors. looking all  around to see if anyone had followed him, he noticed Sammy's truck in the parking lot.  He looked back at Sammy and his fight with the police.




_Kyle's Family's Home_
The young girl with the bright happy face suddenly  stopped and frowned.  "Kyle, it's me.  Amanda."  Kyle was suddenly brought back to real life.  No more mutants and gen-scans and government/school conspiracies.  Amanda had used to live across the street and moved away 4 years ago.  Her mother had gotten some kind of research job with the government that was too good to pass up.  Amanda's older sister had bought the house and sometime's Kyle mowed the yard for her.  He had stayed in email contact with Amanda but he never imagined that she had grown up so much.  Or so well.  He was almost embarrassed that he was looking at his childhood friend as a..., well as a girl.

"Kyle, are you okay?  You don't look too good."  She walked towards him and put her hand on his arm.  Softly.  "C'mon.  you need to sit down.  Did you come home sick today?  Do you need me to get you some water or something?"


Upstairs Lorenzo suddenly topped.  He could swear he heard Kyle talking to a girl.


_Detention Center_
It was definitely cold. 

Neither Gabe or Eleyna could decide if it was the metal walls and floors or the feeling of doom but they both knew it was very cold.  And quiet.   There was almost no sound.   This came as a bit of a relief to Gabe who had put up with way too many outside sounds in his head.

They both sat and stared at nothing.  There was nothing to see in the rooms.  The rooms were only about 8 x 8 and there was not a single object in them.  And the weird blue light kind of gave them a headache.  The same kind of light that had been in the truck.  They both wondered how far they were from the other and what they could do to help the other.  

A guard opened the door to Gabe's room and he was followed by an older woman dressed in hospital scrubs.  She was pushing some kind of cart with a bunch of drawers on it.  She approached Gabe and spoke.  "Gabriel Adams.  I am Doctor McCown.  I am going to take a blood sample, check your vitals and hook up a monitor to make sure nothing we are doing is hurting you.  Okay."  It was not really a question.  She had a nice, calm look to her.  Like she was a teacher or someone's mom.


A guard opened the door to Eleyna's room and he was followed by a man in a suit.  Just like the guys she had seen at the school.  He walked towards her in a slow measured pace.  "Eleyna Robertson.  I have some questions for you.  It seems your medical records have been tampered with.  We would like to know who is involved so that this does not happen again.  You just tell me who has been helping you and then I can help you out here."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2004)

"Oh hi.." blushes a bit as he remebers her. "I didn't recognize you.. you and I were.. well.. not quite so teenaged and you .. sorta bloomed." blushes a bit more. "but no.. I'm fine, just really busy right now.. had some stuff going on the house lan and didn't think that anyone would be calling after the whole thing with school and all." Winces internally at the thought of Lorenzo upstairs in his room with Jenniffer. :That's so unfair: he thought to himself as he leans against the door. "So, I thought you and your mom were gonna be gone longer."


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Agent*
> _A guard opened the door to Eleyna's room and he was followed by a man in a suit. Just like the guys she had seen at the school. He walked towards her in a slow measured pace. "Eleyna Robertson. I have some questions for you. It seems your medical records have been tampered with. We would like to know who is involved so that this does not happen again. You just tell me who has been helping you and then I can help you out here."_




It was definitely cold.

She pulled at her sleeves.  _Wish I'd've worn a longer sleeved shirt!_  Shivering, Eleyna sat down on the floor and pulled her knees to her chest.  Arms wrapped around her legs, she clutched them, hoping that remaining tight would keep her warmer.  Wishing it was someone else's arms, keeping her warm...

_Gabe._

He startled her when he opened the door.  When the agent entered the room, he began speaking before she could do anything but jump.  Although he didn't feel entirely threatening to her, he still seemed very aggressive.  Of course, she thought she knew who he was referring to, but there was no way to actually be sure Coach Shelton was involved.  She covered anyways.  "Helping me?  With what, my mut...  my powers?  Look, I don't even know anything about them!  I just found out, like today, that I even had these, these, these powers.  I am so confused about all this... and I'm gonna be sent to a camp, right?  Nobody helped me with anything.  I don't...  I never went to a gen-scan, alright...  I was out sick from school for a while last year.  Or I had doctor's appointments.  That's why nobody knew.  It's just coincidence, and you guys got me anyways, so what're you even worried about?  Who the hell would help a mutant?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 6, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> A guard opened the door to Gabe's room and he was followed by an older woman dressed in hospital scrubs.  She was pushing some kind of cart with a bunch of drawers on it.  She approached Gabe and spoke.  "Gabriel Adams.  I am Doctor McCown.  I am going to take a blood sample, check your vitals and hook up a monitor to make sure nothing we are doing is hurting you.  Okay."  It was not really a question.  She had a nice, calm look to her.  Like she was a teacher or someone's mom.




Gabe huddled against the wall of the room furthest from the door, his arms encircling his knees. He felt numb more than anything else, utterly drained by events,the cold of the room not even registering. _'Why am I so useless? I couldn't do anything to stop them. Anything to protect Eleyna.'_ Gabe didn't even look up as the others entered the room, his hunched form not acknowledging their presence...until the woman spoke. Still, he didn't move, but did respond.
"It doesn't matter if it's OK or not. You're going to do it anyway. So cut the crap and stop pretending that you give a damn about my welfare." 
Gabe's voice was almost frighteningly devoid of feeling, a flat monotone with a faint hint of bitterness behind it. Silently, he closed his eyes, resting his head on his knees, passively waiting for the woman to perform her tests. _'I'm just so tired...'_ For a moment, his hands clenched as an image of Eleyna in the same situation, being subjected to the same tests, flashed through his mind, the anger flaring again, but he forced it down. _'Not now. Not yet. Wait...wait and see.'_


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 6, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Now that he was clear of the crowd, Corey stopped to watch the fight again.  _Now he's attacking the truck..?  That Andrew and Catherine are in.  I totally forgot about them.  You're nuts Sammy.  Just fly away before even more of them show up.  _ 

Then he noticed Sammy's truck.  _How am I going to get out of here?  I don't think Sammy's going to give me a ride anymore_.


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy could not belive he just tore a cannon out of the hands of the cops and threw it at the SWAT truck! It felt like he could really do anything! Then he felt a sting and saw that the police were still shooting at him. There were more of them now and they seemed to be getting better.




"Yeeeaahh Baby!!"  Sammy howls as he soars past the building in cresant moon type of turn. Knowing full well the danger, he was in trying to help Andrew and Catherine; Sammy had to take a step back, regroup his thoughts and courage.....he knew if he didn't get them out, Andrew and Catherine are as good as dead.

Sammy concentrated to himself.....

"O.K...breath.....stay spuratic in your flying...no patterns....don't give them something to shot at, don't let them get any sort of timing down. Next, do something quick.....won't be long before something comes along I can't handle alone."


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

_'Yep, I'm definitely in trouble . . . wonder what she's thinking,'_ Lorenzo thought.



> Upstairs Lorenzo suddenly stopped.  He could swear he heard Kyle talking to a girl.




Lorenzo was distracted . . . not by Jennifer, who he was paying a great deal of attention to, but by the voices downstairs.  He had expected adult voices, male or female, but all he heard was Kyle's and a girl's voice.

Lorenzo smiled to Jennifer and whispered, "I think Kyle's got a girl downstairs - might be a secret admirer.  Regardless, we should probably just get comfortable and wait for him to give the all clear.  You think that's a good idea, Jen?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

*Andrew, HP:2*

"Hey! What that's light. What happening?"  

Seeing his captor are not cooperative at all, Andrew start to try to untie himself.

"We have commited no crime... we are not under arrest... we have right, so you'll start to explain now what happening."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 11, 2004)

_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck, Whitmyer Shopping Village_

Andrew felt lost.  Nothing he did made his restraints feel any better.  After closer examination he saw that his hands had been locked into holes in his seat.  Restraints had been crossed over his waist, lap, lower legs and 2 across his chest.  Catherine was locked down in the same manner.  Andrew looked at her face and could not determine what she was thinking.  He knew she was scarred but it seemed like she was in shock, too.

No one answered his questions.  It was almost like the officers no longer noticed he was there.  The truck began to move and pick up speed.  As they pulled away a large 'BOOM!' could be heard.  The guards smiled.

Corey made his way to safety just as he saw something fire from the SWAT rifles.   Blue globs flew through the air and one of them hit Sammy's feet!  How could he possibly help Sammy or get them out of the mall.

Sammy heard the loud thunder of the rifles being fired.  He saw the blue bolts fly at him from the rifles.  He watched as 2 globs flew past him.  Then he felt something.  He looked down at his feet and saw that one of the blob globs had hit his feet!  And even worse was that it looked like it was spreading.  Sammy thought nothing would be able to hurt him while he was on fire.   And the truth was that it didn't hurt but it was harder to maneuver and his fire didn't seem to be burning it off! 



_Kyle's Family's Home_

Amanda smiled at Kyle with a bright, friendly smile.  "Well we were supposed to but they are doing some training and Mom had some time to come home and visit.  Isn't that cool!"  She looked at Kyle taking in his appearance.  Slowly she smiled again.  "C'mon.  You don't want to stand out side do you?  Why don't we go up to your room and you can show me what hot new tech you've picked up."  Se was still holding onto his arm and her hand gently squeezed a little bit.  




_Detention Center_

Eleyna shivered as the Agent in front of here simply stood and stared.  It seemed like he would never stop.  Then a Nurse came in dressed in hospital scrubs.  She didn't seem very old and she almost seemed pleasant as she spoke.  At some point while she explained what was going and how Eleyna would be examined the Agent left.  "This exam will be painless.  It really isn't much different than a medical exam, except this isn't about your health."  She opened Eleyna's eyes and stared for a few minutes.  "Don't worry, I'm sure you will be fine."  



 Gabe finally gave in and let the Nurse perform her pre-exam.  She was friendly enough and didn't force him, she would just wait patiently until he cooperated.  He slowly began to get comfortable.  Then the door opened and a man dressed in a suit walked in. His face looked emotionless and his eyes cold.  "Mr. Adams.  I have just spoken with your friend Ms. Robertson.  She has agreed to assist us with the information we are looking for.  BUt she seems to think you can help us as well.  What we want to now is how you managed to avoid detection with such powerful abilities."  The agent barely seemed to blink as he looked  at Gabe and nowhere else.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _'Yep, I'm definitely in trouble . . . wonder what she's thinking,'_ Lorenzo thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jen listens to the sounds from below but since it doesn't sound immidiatly dangerous she has far more important things to concern herself with. Seemingly without intention her head comes to rest on Lorenzo's shoulder then she lays back down again. Of course they both now that none of her moves are ever without intention.

"So many compliments, it really doesn't suit you. I'm more used to taunts. With so many compliments a girl just has to think you're either preparing a big one of those or you want something."

She rolls sidways to face him, her head still resting on his arm.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 12, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Gabe finally gave in and let the Nurse perform her pre-exam.  She was friendly enough and didn't force him, she would just wait patiently until he cooperated.  He slowly began to get comfortable.  Then the door opened and a man dressed in a suit walked in. His face looked emotionless and his eyes cold.  "Mr. Adams.  I have just spoken with your friend Ms. Robertson.  She has agreed to assist us with the information we are looking for.  BUt she seems to think you can help us as well.  What we want to now is how you managed to avoid detection with such powerful abilities."  The agent barely seemed to blink as he looked  at Gabe and nowhere else.




_'Hah! They really must think I'm stupid if they think I'm going to fall for that. I know Eleyna wouldn't direct them to me...she'd be far more likely to try and take all the blame herself. Which means he's likely lying about the co-operation, too.'_ Only a small smirk crossed Gabe's face at the suit's words; a smirk he carefully hid. He slowly looked up at the man, the light of battle in his eyes. 

"You know, I just can't remember. Funny thing; I've got a mind like a sieve whenever I'm locked up, restrained and forced to wear a collar like an animal." Gabe's face hardened as he looked at the man. "And while you're keeping my friend somewhere else. What's the matter, two teenagers at the same time too much for you?" Gabe looked away from the man, staring defiantly at the floor, letting his anger quash the stirrings of fear, and hoping the man would leave when he saw he wouldn't cooperate. _'I'm just so tired...I'd lie down here to sleep if I thought they'd let me. But not yet. Heh..if they're trying to use Eleyna to crack me, I guess she's not being too helpful either. Good for her.'_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2004)

"Catherine. Are you ok. Please tell me something."

_Damn me, why I have been so curious. A crowd, an accident. The coach have been clear enough. Why must I be dumb. I am a mutant. He wanted me to bring Catherine because she was one. But how did she pass the test... nevermind. I must get us out of here._

"Catherine, please, tell me your alright."


----------



## kid A (Aug 12, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by the Nurse*
> _Eleyna shivered as the Agent in front of here simply stood and stared. It seemed like he would never stop. Then a Nurse came in dressed in hospital scrubs. She didn't seem very old and she almost seemed pleasant as she spoke. At some point while she explained what was going and how Eleyna would be examined the Agent left. "This exam will be painless. It really isn't much different than a medical exam, except this isn't about your health." She opened Eleyna's eyes and stared for a few minutes. "Don't worry, I'm sure you will be fine."_




The agent continued to stare at her, and all Eleyna could think to do was return it.  "Leave me alone.  I don't know what the hell you're talking about."

When the nurse arrived, Eleyna felt the smallest bit of relief at having someone else endure the presence of the agent.  Afterwards, when the agent finally left, she was able to regain her composure.  In all honesty, she didn't know whether or not Coach Shelton was involved with her misdetection, but there was no way she'd admit to it, even if he had.  Sighing, she listened more intently to the nurse's explanation.  In a way, the nurse seemed almost compassionate toward Eleyna, which took her aback.  Smiling faintly, she said, "Don't worry.  I've been through so many medical tests, I could probably recite what you're doing."  After a moment, she spoke again.  "Well...  if this were  a standard medical exam, anyways."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 12, 2004)

Kyle 


"Oh.. sure.. by the way some of my friends from school are here so, you know." shrugs with a wry smile. "Don't tell too many embarrasing stories about me okay?"

Leads the way upstairs and knocks on the door. "Hey guys this is Amanda she's an old friend of mine who used to live across the street." holds the door open to let Amanda introduce herself to them.

(AFTER giving them a second to hear the knock at the door)


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 18, 2004)

_Kyle's Family's Home_

Lorenzo and Jennifer could feel just how close they both were to one another.  All they could see were each others eyes.  Bright.  Wide.  Expecting.  They could hear each other breathing.  The rest of the world around them ceased to exist.  Then they heard the nock at the door and did everything they could not to yell as they were startled back to reality.  

Kyle peaked around the corner of the door and then opened it and introduced Amanda to Lorenzo and Jennifer.  Amanda was friendly and cute and quite happy to meet Lorenzo.  She was polite to Jennifer but did not seem very excited to meet her.  "So you guys got sent home from school because of all the mutant attacks in town?  That's kinda cool.  Does that sorta thing happen a lot?  It never used to.  Creeps me out a little to think about it, ya know.  So what are you guys doin' the rest of the day?" 



_ Detention Center_

Eleyna felt a bit uncomfortable as the nurse continued to work but did not really talk to her.  She began to feel alone.  "No.  This is not exactly a normal med exam."  That was about the only thing the nurse said.  After a little while a female guard came into the room and handed Eleyna a hospital gown and a jump suit.  "Put the gown on for your exam and put the uniform on when your done."  The guard stood there while she changed.  She watched what she was doing but she never seemed to look away from Eleyna's eyes.  The gown seemed to fit slightly better than a standard gown but, it did remind her how cold the room felt.  As soon as she changed a hospital bed was wheeled into the room along with several carts of equipment.  The female guard instructed Eleyna to get onto the bed and everyone else continued to work as if she was not even there.


The agent crossed his arms, then smiled and walked out of the room.  A guard entered and handed him a large hospital gown to change into.  While Gabe changed the guard watched from the doorway.  A large hospital bed was brought in and several carts and other equipment were brought in by medical staff.  An older man with a shaved head asked Gabe to climb onto the bed as they began hooking up monitor lines to him.  The guard continued to watch from the door.  That was when Gabe noticed the look on the man's face.  It was full of hatred.  The guard made no attempt to hide it.  Gabe began to wonder if this is how he would spend the rest of his life feeling.  
A second guard, younger with short, blonde hair walked in and spoke with the first guard.  His whispered voice was easy to hear since everyone in the room was working in silence.

"They got two more on the way.  Another boy and girl.  Quimby says SWAT is fighting some flying, fire mutant over at Whitmyer Mall.  This place is going crazy.  Why are all these mutants showing up now?"


----------



## kid A (Aug 18, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Guard*
> _Eleyna felt a bit uncomfortable as the nurse continued to work but did not really talk to her. She began to feel alone. "No. This is not exactly a normal med exam." That was about the only thing the nurse said. After a little while a female guard came into the room and handed Eleyna a hospital gown and a jump suit. "Put the gown on for your exam and put the uniform on when your done." The guard stood there while she changed. She watched what she was doing but she never seemed to look away from Eleyna's eyes. The gown seemed to fit slightly better than a standard gown but, it did remind her how cold the room felt. As soon as she changed a hospital bed was wheeled into the room along with several carts of equipment. The female guard instructed Eleyna to get onto the bed and everyone else continued to work as if she was not even there._




It was slightly warmer laying her bare back to the hospital bed, but the sheer chill of the room began to penetrate her skin.  Even if she cooperated during the medical exam, she wasn't sure she would be able to keep herself from shivering.  "Why is it so damn cold in here?"  Although she asked it aloud, Eleyna didn't really expect anyone to answer.  Nobody had been exactly accomodating so far, but it felt much better to break the silence than allow it to suffocate her.  Inside, she felt that another wave of depression was close, but she desperately struggled to keep it at bay.  The last thing she wanted was to let them see her cry.  Longing for Gabe, she endured the cold stares and tests as the minutes crawled slowly by.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 18, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _ Detention Center_
> 
> The agent crossed his arms, then smiled and walked out of the room.  A guard entered and handed him a large hospital gown to change into.  While Gabe changed the guard watched from the doorway.  A large hospital bed was brought in and several carts and other equipment were brought in by medical staff.  An older man with a shaved head asked Gabe to climb onto the bed as they began hooking up monitor lines to him.  The guard continued to watch from the door.  That was when Gabe noticed the look on the man's face.  It was full of hatred.  The guard made no attempt to hide it.  Gabe began to wonder if this is how he would spend the rest of his life feeling.
> A second guard, younger with short, blonde hair walked in and spoke with the first guard.  His whispered voice was easy to hear since everyone in the room was working in silence.
> ...





Gabe complied with the man's requests _'Hah, more like demands..'_ in silence, saying nothing. He just felt so tired inside, tired and scared. The look on the guard's face made Gabe shiver inside _'How can he look at someone he doesn't even know with such hate? I've never done anything to him, but he hates me just because I exist. How is that right?'_

At the second guard's words, Gabe felt surprise ripple through him. _'*More* mutants? This town goes from never having had a single mutant detected in it to having *five* discovered in the space of a few hours?! What's going on? And why? I wish Eleyna were here...'_ Shivering slightly in the cold room, Gabe listened intently to the conversation between the guards.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's Home_
> 
> Lorenzo and Jennifer could feel just how close they both were to one another. All they could see were each others eyes. Bright. Wide. Expecting. They could hear each other breathing. The rest of the world around them ceased to exist. Then they heard the nock at the door and did everything they could not to yell as they were startled back to reality.
> 
> Kyle peaked around the corner of the door and then opened it and introduced Amanda to Lorenzo and Jennifer. Amanda was friendly and cute and quite happy to meet Lorenzo. She was polite to Jennifer but did not seem very excited to meet her. "So you guys got sent home from school because of all the mutant attacks in town? That's kinda cool. Does that sorta thing happen a lot? It never used to. Creeps me out a little to think about it, ya know. So what are you guys doin' the rest of the day?"



"Oh I don't know.." looks to the others, feelign a stab of jealousy at Lorenzo. "Not like it would be really bright for us to leave right now.. considering the mutants and all that... the police most likely are going to post a curfew tonight." sighs as he looks to the others from behind Jennifer with a 'how do I handle this' look.

OOC: I take it she doesn't 'ping' on Kyle's radar huh?


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy heard the loud thunder of the rifles being fired. He saw the blue bolts fly at him from the rifles. He watched as 2 globs flew past him. Then he felt something. He looked down at his feet and saw that one of the blob globs had hit his feet! And even worse was that it looked like it was spreading. Sammy thought nothing would be able to hurt him while he was on fire. And the truth was that it didn't hurt but it was harder to maneuver and his fire didn't seem to be burning it off!




"SON-OF-A-MOTHERLESS-GOAT!"  Sammy had vented aloud as he was climbing in altitude. I've been hit with...with....something climbing up my feet. Its pretty damn heavy whatever it is....and cold. Its seems like its reacting to my fire. Difficult to move my feet but, I don't think its impossible. 

"YOU WANT ME YOU JERKS....FINE....COME GET SOME!!"  Sammy had turn and screamed. He was furious he had this crap on his feet and ankles. 

The truck was moving....damn. Andrew and Catherine are still in there..I have to think of something else to do and fast....and I mean really fast. For them, and me.  

"YOU FREAKS WANNA KILL ME! LET SEE WHO GOES FIRST!"  Sammy screams as he soars toward the front of the moving truck with everything he can muster.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 22, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "SON-OF-A-MOTHERLESS-GOAT!"  Sammy had vented aloud as he was climbing in altitude. I've been hit with...with....something climbing up my feet. Its pretty damn heavy whatever it is....and cold. Its seems like its reacting to my fire. Difficult to move my feet but, I don't think its impossible.
> 
> "YOU WANT ME YOU JERKS....FINE....COME GET SOME!!"  Sammy had turn and screamed. He was furious he had this crap on his feet and ankles.
> 
> ...




_Sammy's gone totally nuts.  Why won't he just leave?  

There's gotta be something I can do.  But what?  They've got guns.  All I have is a couple decks of cards._ 

Unconsciously, Corey clenched his fists in frustration as he watched the fight.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 26, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

Sammy did not know if he would defeat the SWAT team.  He did not know if he could free Andrew and Catherine.  He did know there was no way he was going down without trying!  He turned in mid air, bending his body like a champion diver, twisting to face the truck.  He picked up speed and it felt like his body was growing even hotter.  He could have sworn he smelled something burning.  He soared passed the Police and headed directly at the front of the large armored truck when he felt something strike his chest.  He felt something else hit him but did not stop to look.  Everything started to get cold and then he hit the ground.  The last thing he could see before he blacked out was the SWAT truck driving away.

Corey tried not to yell out as he watched Sammy shot out of the air.  Whatever had hit his feet had turned black and just before he made it to the truck he was hit three more times.  Then his body dropped out of the air and hit the ground, bouncing once as it hit.  The truck drove away and the Police moved in around him.  If Corey was worried before he was near a panic now.  Sammy was his only hope of getting away.  His truck was parked here but Corey did not know where to go or who to talk to .  No one else could possibly understand what had happened to them.  Then he remembered seeing the others who has skipped school.  Eleyna, Gabe, Lorenzo, Jennifer and Kyle.  They had all left when he and Sammy had.  Kyle had helped him out a few times before, had kept a few of the usual bullies off his back.  He reached into his pocket and pulled out a scrap of paper with Kyle's number on it.  Now if he could just decide if it was safe to use or not.



_Kyle's Family's Home_

Kyle could not be more confused.  The girl of his dreams was in his bed with the coolest kid in school while he tried to decide what to do with his childhood friend who had dropped in while the group tried to decide how to handle being mutants.  Sometimes life really sucked.  While the group chatted about things to do Kyle concentrated on Amanda, trying to see if she checked out as a mutant.  Nothing at all happened.  

Amanda moved over to sit on Kyle's bed.  "So you two are going out?  That's awesome.  I haven't had a boyfriend yet.  The closest I ever came was the time Kyle and I hid in the garage during a thunderstorm and I kissed him."  She blushed slightly at the story.   "We can't just sit around here all day.  Isn't there anything we can do.  Where I live now there aren't a lot of kids so you get bored pretty quick."

As the kids sat around the room they heard sirens go off in the distance.  At first they paniced and then Jennifer realized that it was the old 'air raid' sirens that get used for tornado warnings.  Lorenzo, Kyle and Jennifer all looked at each other with wide eyes.




_S.W.A.T.-A.M. Truck_

Catherine, her face soaked in tears, her hair falling into her face and sticking to its wet surface, slowly looked up at Andrew.  Her voice was soft.  Her eyes were empty.  "Yes, I am all right.  For now."  That was all she said.  The two guards went on with their business and paid little attention to Andrew or Catherine.  After what seemed like forever Andrew felt the truck slow down.  His stomach turned inside out as he realized they had arrived at the detention center.  

When the truck stopped and the doors opened the compartment was flooded with light.  Andrew and Catherine had to both close their eyes as they were momentarily blinded.  They were escorted out of the truck and then Andrew felt something being closed around his neck.  He looked up to see a metal collar being fastened around Catherine's neck.  



_Detention Center_

Gabe and Eleyna were both up on medical beds in their rooms.  There were 5 to 7 people hooking up monitors and adjusting equipment.  They were each strapped down to the bed.  They were resistant, of course, but it was explained that a few of the tests were for muscle response and they did not want anyone to get hurt.  So finally through a lot of coaxing, both Gabe and Eleyna had straps across their hands, feet and chests.

The door opened to Gabe's room and three guards brought in a boy.  They held him as if he were dangerous but he never fought them at all.  Another medical bed was brought in and when they lifted the boy up onto it Gabe saw that it was Andrew Ward!  Andrew was strapped to a bed similar to Gabe's and then hooked up to the same equipment he was on.

Eleyna shivered in the cold room and was startled when the door opened and another bed was wheeled in.  She was even more startled to see Catherine Kent sitting on the bed in a hospital gown.  Catherine was strapped to the bed and the staff quickly began to hook her up to the equipment Eleyna was on.  As she looked over at her, Eleyna could see Catherine had been crying a lot.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's Home_
> 
> Kyle could not be more confused. The girl of his dreams was in his bed with the coolest kid in school while he tried to decide what to do with his childhood friend who had dropped in while the group tried to decide how to handle being mutants. Sometimes life really sucked. While the group chatted about things to do Kyle concentrated on Amanda, trying to see if she checked out as a mutant. Nothing at all happened.
> 
> ...



Kyle looked at Jennifer, blushing at the story and trying NOT to look or think of Lorenzo as he quashed the jealousy that was coming up. :Yeah like you'd have a chance against someone like Lorenzo, Kyle. You're just a nobody prankster: he thinks as he hears the sirens. "Well that pretty much locks you two down for a while I recoken, Amanda if you want you better head home, otherwise let's all head downstairs and figure out what to fix for dinner, and I can let you two call your folks and let them know where you are. I need to check the news"

:Wadda a #$%$ing loser you are Kyle.: he thinks to himself as he heads down.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 27, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Detention Center_
> 
> Gabe and Eleyna were both up on medical beds in their rooms.  There were 5 to 7 people hooking up monitors and adjusting equipment.  They were each strapped down to the bed.  They were resistant, of course, but it was explained that a few of the tests were for muscle response and they did not want anyone to get hurt.  So finally through a lot of coaxing, both Gabe and Eleyna had straps across their hands, feet and chests.
> 
> The door opened to Gabe's room and three guards brought in a boy.  They held him as if he were dangerous but he never fought them at all.  Another medical bed was brought in and when they lifted the boy up onto it Gabe saw that it was Andrew Ward!  Andrew was strapped to a bed similar to Gabe's and then hooked up to the same equipment he was on.




_'What the heck?! *He's* a mutant?'_

"Andrew Ward?! _You're_ the mutant they were having trouble with at the Shopping Mall?!" Gabe blurted out before he could stop himself. _'I don't understand this at all...God, where's Eleyna? I really hope she's OK..'_

(OOC: Just FYI, I won't be posting again until Monday at the earliest. Secondly, Nuke, did they remove the restraints on Gabe's hands and feet when they put him on the bed? I'm guessing whether they did or not, the collar's still on, 'cause that's just common sense..)


----------



## kid A (Aug 27, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Eleyna shivered in the cold room and was startled when the door opened and another bed was wheeled in. She was even more startled to see Catherine Kent sitting on the bed in a hospital gown. Catherine was strapped to the bed and the staff quickly began to hook her up to the equipment Eleyna was on. As she looked over at her, Eleyna could see Catherine had been crying a lot.




She wasn't getting used to the temperature of the room.  Bitter coldness cut at her body, barely covered in the hospital gown.  She could have been imagining (delerious?) but Eleyna thought she could see her own breath.  The uniform that the guard had provided her with sat folded at the side of the room, taunting her.  She wondered if it would actually be warmer wearing it.  Restraints pulled tightly at her wrists and ankles, digging into her skin.  Eleyna felt consumed by an overwheleming void (Gabe!), which was reflected in the stark emptiness of the room...

...until the door slammed opened, startling her.  Another bed was wheeled in.  Eleyna's head snapped up, and with teh smallest shred of hope, she asked "Gabe?"  Hope, however, was dashed and replaced with shock.  Catherine Kent was just wheeled into her holding cell.  Andrew Ward's girlfriend, Catherine Kent.  _What the hell?  Catherine's a mutant, now?  How many mutants are there in Whitmyer?  What the f**k's going on in this town?_

"C-Catherine?  Is that...  I mean, are you alright?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

_Second Floor Bedroom
Kyle’s Family’s Home_



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "So many compliments, it really doesn't suit you. I'm more used to taunts. With so many compliments a girl just has to think you're either preparing a big one of those or you want something."




Lorenzo just smiled at the ‘preparing a big one’ comment, then replied, “Well, there is something I want, but if in a similar situation, who wouldn’t.  Beautiful girl, bedroom, alone . . .”



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> The rest of the world around them ceased to exist.  Then they heard the knock at the door and did everything they could not to yell as they were startled back to reality.




“ . . . or not,” Lorenzo finished with a wink.  He enjoyed being with Jennifer, the teasing helped to take his mind off of the extremely strange day everyone had been having so far . . . if it was teasing.  Lorenzo wasn’t so certain . . . with Jennifer’s teasing or his own.  He was interested . . . that was a definite.



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Oh I don't know.." looks to the others, feeling a stab of jealousy at Lorenzo. "Not like it would be really bright for us to leave right now.. considering the mutants and all that... the police most likely are going to post a curfew tonight."




Lorenzo nodded to Kyle very so slightly, seeing the concern.  He propped himself up on one arm on the bed and added, “Staying in for the time being is cool . . . now that there’s four of us.  Cards, games, video games.  Kyle, you got any cool four-player console games?”



			
				Amanda said:
			
		

> Amanda moved over to sit on Kyle's bed.  "So you two are going out?  That's awesome.  I haven't had a boyfriend yet.  The closest I ever came was the time Kyle and I hid in the garage during a thunderstorm and I kissed him."  She blushed slightly at the story.   "We can't just sit around here all day.  Isn't there anything we can do.  Where I live now there aren't a lot of kids so you get bored pretty quick."




Lorenzo scooted over on the bed to make room for Amanda.  He looked up at Kyle and couldn’t help but tease Kyle a little by saying, “Kyle, you sly dog.  Taking advantage of a girl ‘cause of a storm . . .”

Before he could continue, he heard the old air raid siren, and looked to Jennifer, then Kyle.



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Well that pretty much locks you two down for a while I reckon, Amanda if you want, you better head home, otherwise let's all head downstairs and figure out what to fix for dinner, and I can let you two call your folks and let them know where you are. I need to check the news."




“I’m not really hungry, yet, but a call to the folks would probably be a good idea,” Lorenzo said.  “Thanks, Kyle, I had kinda a forgotten that they might be worried about me.  The news would be a good idea as well.”

Lorenzo swung his legs around on the bed and began to climb out, offering Jennifer his arm to help her as well.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2004)

*Andrew Ward, HP:2*

There was no need to fight.... that was what Andrew was thinking when he get out of the truck. In a football game, figthing against the odd, that was you must do, at every moment. You never know when the ball will go in your favor. Fight, and scare you opponents. Even if you lose, you'll be able to walk the head high...

But he knew it was more than honor he had to fight for now. It was for lives. His own. Catherine's live too. For now, it wasn't bright. He remembered some movie with slaves. He felt like those black men in the Amistad. A light appeared on a gadget and he was considered a slave. He lost all. What a crazy world is he living in!

He felt something cold pushing in his back. It seems, lost in his thought, that he had forgotten to walk, and the guards was pushing him. They seems reluctant to touch him, just as he was carrying the plague. One guard lost his nerves and pushed him violently. He looks like he wanted to tell some insanity, but nothing came out of his mouth. Andrew finally start to walk.

A door opened and he entered. He quickly saw people bound in some bed. They were not only treated as slaves, but as crazy men too. They pushed him on the bed and straped him. Andrew's thought was wanering again. He saw his last seaon of football. He was a promising guy. That's what his coach was saying. And his teammate. Catherine too, but she would have told it even if he was the worst guy. Catherine... Andrew was wondering what treatment she was recieveing. No doubt the same. And she must be crying. She likes so much the stability of her lives, and she seems to be haunted by the possibility of being a mutant, and now she was living what mutants were living. All that for a small light...



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> "Andrew Ward?! You're the mutant they were having trouble with at the Shopping Mall?!"




A familiar voice wake him again from his dream. He first thought it was a trick of his mind, but he turns his head, and saw Gabe... he knew this face. It took a moment before he replace him. He was in one of his course. He doesn't remember which one. Not like it would make a difference now.

"No..."

He felt silent a moment. The incident. Sammy and Corey faces. Two other from the schools. Last time, they were fleeing. Was it them who were the mutants who caused the incident.

"No, it's not me. I was just at the wrong place, at the wrong moment. I was just dumb enough to walk near those witch hunter that compose the mutant control teams."

Was it Sammy or Corey, the cause of that accident? And what he was doing here. Why Gabe is there. Who care anyway Andrew told himself.


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> The last thing he could see before he blacked out was the SWAT truck driving away.




Aw so cold, and the pain......truck leaving...at least Corey got....a....away...


fade to black


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 29, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Whitmyer Shopping Village_Corey tried not to yell out as he watched Sammy shot out of the air.  Whatever had hit his feet had turned black and just before he made it to the truck he was hit three more times.  Then his body dropped out of the air and hit the ground, bouncing once as it hit.  The truck drove away and the Police moved in around him.  If Corey was worried before he was near a panic now.



When Sammy crashed to the ground, Corey felt the rest of the world crash down with him.   _No...  get back up Sammy, fly away!_  He heard some of the people in the nearby crowd cheer, and he wanted to shout at them, but all that came out was a squeek.  He felt a lump forming in his throat as he watched the police gather around Sammy, until he turned and stumbled into the depths of the mall.  

Eventually, he found himself sitting on a bench shuffling a deck of cards.  His hands were so used to the motion that he barely noticed he was doing it.  He looked at his watch and was suprised to discover that only a few minutes had passed.  _What am I going to do now?  I can't get home without Sammy. (Don't think about Sammy.)  I'm trapped again.  I have to get home.  (How could they just gun him down?)  My parents are going to throw the hugest fit. (He was.. no, don't think about Sammy.)  There's gotta be some way.  There's always a way out..._

Corey pulled out his wallet to see how much cash he had left, but paused when he noticed the scrap of paper folded inside it that was his personal phone book.  Blinking to clear his bleary eyes, _Was I crying?_ he looked down the list of names.  One of them stood out. _ Kyle.. I saw him driving away with Jennifer and Lorenzo.  Would he pick me up?  I don't even know him very well.  But I can't just sit here in the mall till my parents find out I'm missing.  Heh.  I wonder if they would try to get the cops to find me.

He probably won't be there anyway.  Those guys wouldn't go sit around the house, they'd go to a party or something.  I'll just be calling an empty house.  

But it's better than sitting here (thinking about Sammy) doing nothing._ 

Corey got up from the bench, feeling a little better now that he had a distraction, and went to find a payphone.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

"...or not."

Jen smiles warmly at Amanda while the boys make plans. Then the sirens start she hurries to the window to see if anything unsuall is going on outside.
There will be another chance to continue her "talk" with Lorenzo. 
_Or maybe not. We'll see. Things seem to be crashing down like there's no tomorow._

"you know, I'll call my folks later. They won't be too worried."

With a glance at Amanda she leaves te rest unsaid. With so many Mutant hunters in town she'd rather have as few people know her location as possible.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Kyle Graham*


Kyle nods curtly and leads the way downstairs leaving the girls to themselves as he hands the portable phone to Lorenzo. "Want some Ice Tea?" he calls upstairs, eager to find something to keep from thinking what was perculating in his head. Lorenzo was a good guy and a freind, he was just as entitled to flirt with Jennifer as he.. and much more suitable for such a classy girl.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 29, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham*
> 
> 
> Kyle nods curtly and leads the way downstairs leaving the girls to themselves as he hands the portable phone to Lorenzo. "Want some Ice Tea?" he calls upstairs, eager to find something to keep from thinking what was perculating in his head. Lorenzo was a good guy and a freind, he was just as entitled to flirt with Jennifer as he.. and much more suitable for such a classy girl.




In the few moments she isn't thinking about the hole mutant situation Jen looks after Kyle, trying to decide what his strange demeanor could mean.
It isn't hard to guess but in the end she pushes it to the back of her mind.
_He's fun but he's still just a goofball. Something I can worry about later. If I should do it at all._


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 30, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

Corey walked through the mall and made his way to the food court.  He knew there were  phones there and he could probably stop to wash his face in the bathroom.  The mall was starting to get a little busier now that the commotion outside had died down.  Corey kept his head down as he entered the food court.  

He made his way through the hall and dialed the phone.  He had started to watch the people to see if anyone was watching him but, they seemed content to go on with their shopping and paid him little attention.  After a few rings he heard the other end of the phone pick up.


_Kyle's Family's House_

Amanda did not seem shy as she began chatting with Jennifer.  She was curious about Lorenzo but asked more about Kyle and what he had been up to the last 2 years.  

Lorenzo and Kyle walked downstairs and into the living room.  As soon as they turned the tv on they saw the emergency warning flashing across the bottom of the screen.  As they read how they should stay inside for their safety and that the emergency services were taking care of all related events, the phone suddenly rang.



_Detention Center_

The tests seemed to take hours.  
Each of them had nodded off to sleep at some point.   
The temperature never seemed to get warmer the entire time.  

Finally the tests were over.  The equipment was unhooked and taken away.  Eleyna, Catherine, Gabe and Andrew were each unstrapped from their beds.  All of the technicians and medical staff left.  They were reminded about the jump suits left for them on the beds, which were left in the rooms.  The jump suits were a light blue color with grey padding down the side of the arms and legs.  

After about an hour the window to the side of the room lightened.  It went from solid black to clear in a few moments time.  Gabe and Andrew were able to see Eleyna and Catherine, just as the girls were able to see them.  They could also hear into the other room now.  After a short amount of time, a guard brought two trays of food into each room. The food did not look bad, similar to what might be found at a well stocked cafeteria.  

A few minutes after that the door to the boys room opened and two guards carried in a body wearing a jump suit the same as theirs.  The body was placed on one of the hospital beds and the guards left.  The body on the bed groaned slightly and as it turned, Gabe and Andrew could see that it was Sammy Donaldson.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 30, 2004)

Andrew walks to the plates of food and pick one. He sit down and look at the food, but it seems there is no way that he could eat that. He stares at his food, fearing to meet the eyes of Catherine. When he heard the door open, he saw Sammy that was dragged into the room. He seems indifferent to Sammy condition. Andrew seems absorbed in his thought. After a moment, he push his plate away and walk to his bed. Fixing the ceiling, he say:

"I'm sorry Catherine. I'll fix all this. Just give me some time."


----------



## kid A (Aug 30, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Nuke261*
> _After about an hour the window to the side of the room lightened. It went from solid black to clear in a few moments time. Gabe and Andrew were able to see Eleyna and Catherine, just as the girls were able to see them. They could also hear into the other room now. After a short amount of time, a guard brought two trays of food into each room. The food did not look bad, similar to what might be found at a well stocked cafeteria.
> 
> A few minutes after that the door to the boys room opened and two guards carried in a body wearing a jump suit the same as theirs. The body was placed on one of the hospital beds and the guards left. The body on the bed groaned slightly and as it turned, Gabe and Andrew could see that it was Sammy Donaldson._




Without much conversation from Catherine, the overwhelming silence from the doctors began to overpower Eleyna.  She shut her eyes, to keep the doctors and technicians as far away as possible.  She didn't remember falling asleep, but opening her eyes again, she realized that she was alone.  Well, it was just her and Catherine anyways, but for all intents and purposes she was alone.  Rubbing her eyes, she allowed for her vision to focus.  Groggy, she slipped off the table and walked over to where the jump suit lay folded in the room.  Despite the fact that she had just been thoroughly examined, she still felt self-conscious about being naked in the cold room.  Enough so that she changed into the jumpsuit facing a wall, as far out of sight of the window as possible.

The jumpsuit felt a bit warmer, but there wasn't much to keep the cold at bay.  Eleyna paced the perimeter of the holding cell, carefully taking in the details.  To keep her blood flowing for sure, but also because as soon as she sat still, Eleyna would go crazy.  And Catherine didn't look like she was going to do much to help with that.  She longed for Gabe again.  And for a second time that day, she found him.  The window on the wall changed...  Eleyna had though it to be some kind of observation window with medical and security personnel watching them.  But, as the glass became transparent, she realized that Gabe was in the cell next to hers.  And not only Gabe, but Andrew Ward(?) as well!  _What the hell?!?_

"Gabe!"  She wasn't sure if they would be able to speak to one another through the glass...  She called out to him, to get his attention.  _Oh god, please let him hear me!  Please!  I need him, oh please let me be able to talk to him..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's House_
> 
> Amanda did not seem shy as she began chatting with Jennifer. She was curious about Lorenzo but asked more about Kyle and what he had been up to the last 2 years.
> 
> Lorenzo and Kyle walked downstairs and into the living room. As soon as they turned the tv on they saw the emergency warning flashing across the bottom of the screen. As they read how they should stay inside for their safety and that the emergency services were taking care of all related events, the phone suddenly rang.



"Great." Kyle grumbles as he sees the warning on the screen and pause in his assembly of a sandwhich for himself. "Just what we needed..they could go from door to door, I've heard they've done it before."

Starts at the ringing of the phone and picks it up, "Hello, Cain's Mortuary, you stab 'em we slab 'em." He says, more out of perverse habit than miling for a joke.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 30, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Great." Kyle grumbles as he sees the warning on the screen and pause in his assembly of a sandwhich for himself. "Just what we needed..they could go from door to door, I've heard they've done it before."
> 
> Starts at the ringing of the phone and picks it up, "Hello, Cain's Mortuary, you stab 'em we slab 'em." He says, more out of perverse habit than miling for a joke.




In his addled state of mind, the joke went right over Corey's head.  "Sorry, wrong n... wait, Kyle?"   He said the last in an oddly suprised tone of voice.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 30, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> After about an hour the window to the side of the room lightened. It went from solid black to clear in a few moments time. Gabe and Andrew were able to see Eleyna and Catherine, just as the girls were able to see them. They could also hear into the other room now.




Gabe mechanically changed into the jumpsuit, not looking at Andrew as he did so. _'What's going on here? Andrews not the mutant they were talking about? Then there's *another* one out there? And Andrew keeps denying he's a mutant..but they couldn't have made a mistake with all their equipment. Could they?'_ As the glass changed, Gabe's demeanour went from numb to energised, and he moved to the window, even as Eleyna spoke.



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Gabe!"  She wasn't sure if they would be able to speak to one another through the glass...  She called out to him, to get his attention.  _Oh god, please let him hear me!  Please!  I need him, oh please let me be able to talk to him..._




Her voice..it seemed so long since he'd last heard it, that a huge amount of time had passed since then. He felt something catch in his throat for a moment at her familiar tones, worried but definitely Eleyna. Relief flooded Gabe.

"Eleyna! God, are you ok? Have...did..." Gabe stopped a moment trying to frame his thoughts more coherently. "Eleyna...I can't tell you how happy I am to see you." Gabe lent his arm on the window and then his forehead on his arm, never taking his eyes off Eleyna. "I...God I didn't know what they were going to do..or what was..I'm so glad you're alright."

There was someone else in the room with Eleyna, but Gabe didn't notice her until Andrew spoke. _Wh..Catherine? As in cheerleader Catherine? She's a mutant?!'_ 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> A few minutes after that the door to the boys room opened and two guards carried in a body wearing a jump suit the same as theirs. The body was placed on one of the hospital beds and the guards left. The body on the bed groaned slightly and as it turned, Gabe and Andrew could see that it was Sammy Donaldson.




Gabe looked away from Eleyna as the other kid was brought in. He glanced at Eleyna again and tried to give a small smile before he headed over to the bed, a look of concern on his face. "Hey, uh..Sammy, right? Are..you ok?" Gabe shot a frowning glance at Andrew for a moment before he turned back to seeing how Sammy was doing. _'Should have known. Why would Andrew Ward care how anyone else is getting on? Self-absorbed arrogant...just figures, I guess.'_ Gabe kept glancing over at the window as he checked on Sammy, almost as if to reassure himself Eleyna was still there and it hadn't all been some elaborate ruse. His face was now an odd mixture of relief and concern as he divided his attention.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> In his addled state of mind, the joke went right over Corey's head. "Sorry, wrong n... wait, Kyle?" He said the last in an oddly suprised tone of voice.



"Yeah, wazup Corey?" He says, waving to Lorenzo while mouthing 'Corey.. sounds paniced.'


----------



## kid A (Aug 31, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _"Eleyna! God, are you ok? Have...did..." Gabe stopped a moment trying to frame his thoughts more coherently. "Eleyna...I can't tell you how happy I am to see you." Gabe lent his arm on the window and then his forehead on his arm, never taking his eyes off Eleyna. "I...God I didn't know what they were going to do..or what was..I'm so glad you're alright."_




She grinned, radiant, her smile touching her eyes.  She replied to him, "Yeah, I-I'm okay.  I'm alright.  They didn't...  they just did some tests and, and they left.  God, I'm so glad to see you too.  I didn't know what was happening and...  I'm just glad to see you're alright.  When you fought them...  I just...  I didn't want them to hurt you."

Looking into his eyes, she noticed as Gabe realized Catherine was sitting behind her.  "Yeah, Catherine's in here.  She may as well not be, for all the talking she's doing.  I see you got a friend too."  Quickly looking up at Andrew Ward, motioning to him with her eyes.  "Gabe, what's going on?"

Almost in reply to this, the door in the other cell opened and another kid was wheeled in on a hospital bed.  She nodded at Gabe as he looked to her, reassuring him that she was alright, that he needn't worry about her.  With a groan, the kid turned on his hospital bed, and Eleyna was shocked yet again that day.  _Hey, I know him, too!  It's that...  the kid that parks near me.  He's a freshman...  Sammy, I think._

"Gabe, is he...  is Sammy okay?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> She grinned, radiant, her smile touching her eyes.  She replied to him, "Yeah, I-I'm okay.  I'm alright.  They didn't...  they just did some tests and, and they left.  God, I'm so glad to see you too.  I didn't know what was happening and...  I'm just glad to see you're alright.  When you fought them...  I just...  I didn't want them to hurt you."
> 
> Looking into his eyes, she noticed as Gabe realized Catherine was sitting behind her.  "Yeah, Catherine's in here.  She may as well not be, for all the talking she's doing.  I see you got a friend too."  Quickly looking up at Andrew Ward, motioning to him with her eyes.  "Gabe, what's going on?"
> 
> ...




Gabe looked over at Eleyna. "I don't know. I don't *think* he's injured...just stunned or drugged or something." He looked down at Sammy again, checking for any obvious wounds, and not seeing any, returned his attention to Eleyna again. "As for what's going on..your guess is as good as mine." Suddenly, comprehension dawned on Gabe's face. He moved over to the window and spoke to Eleyna in an undertone. 
"I heard a couple of the guards talking earlier. Something about a mutant giving them trouble at the Mall. Maybe that was Sammy? And as for what's going on..your guess is as good as mine. I mean, Mr Hotshot Athlete over there's convinced it's all some kind of misunderstanding and he'll be released soon, but I don't think they would have made any mistakes. It looks like all of us here are mutants. But..why are so many mutants suddenly appearing here? And why haven't any been discovered here before?" 

Gabe frowned, trying to make sense of recent events. "I had a suit in here earlier trying to pump me for information. He tried to make me believe you'd told them to ask me what was going on, but I knew he was lying. I guess they could be as confused by all of this as we are..and they're looking for an explanation." Gabe's frown vanished as he looked at Eleyna again, replaced by a relieved smile. "I'm really glad you're ok. And don't worry about me. I think they need to know what's happening more than they need to punish one kid for being uncooperative." Gabe reached up and touched the collar around his neck, an angry determination burning in his eyes. He softly spoke in an undertone that Eleyna could barely hear. "Though if I didn't have this thing on, I'd be a lot more than uncooperative.."


----------



## kid A (Aug 31, 2004)

> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _Gabe frowned, trying to make sense of recent events. "I had a suit in here earlier trying to pump me for information. He tried to make me believe you'd told them to ask me what was going on, but I knew he was lying. I guess they could be as confused by all of this as we are..and they're looking for an explanation." Gabe's frown vanished as he looked at Eleyna again, replaced by a relieved smile. "I'm really glad you're ok. And don't worry about me. I think they need to know what's happening more than they need to punish one kid for being uncooperative." Gabe reached up and touched the collar around his neck, an angry determination burning in his eyes. He softly spoke in an undertone that Eleyna could barely hear. "Though if I didn't have this thing on, I'd be a lot more than uncooperative.."_




As Gabe walked back over to the window, a huge grin came across Eleyna's face.  She blushed, and feeling her cheeks turning red, looked away for a moment, pretending to check on Catherine.  She couldn't help but notice how good Gabe looked in the strange jumpsuit they were given.  But, Eleyna could not keep her eyes away for long, and once she felt she had regained her composure, she turned back to the window again.  _His eyes are so beautiful._  Just then, a fear arose in her - that they might take him away from her again, at any moment.  Her eyes got misty, and she choked back tears.  She decided to savor this and any moment they had to see each other.  _Who knows what else is gonna happen today?_

"I know...  I mean, you're right, I was just so worried.  You've been through so much today...  I just...  I couldn't stand it if you got hurt."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2004)

Andrew stands up and walk up to Gabe. He garbs him and pull him on the other side of the cell. He starts to whisper.

"Now listen boy. That we are all mutants may be obvious to you. Personally, mutant or no, it doesn't matter anymore. But keep those thing for you. Catherine is fragile, and if you throw such things at her, you'll crush her last hope. She is suffering enough like that, and I want to see her living throught this.

Personally, I don't want to pass my remaining in this cell or in a labor camp, and I hope to live a long life, and it isn't here that I will be able to do this. I know they won't release me, even if they found I'm not a mutant, because they just broke every damn right of freedom we have just because we are mutant. Finding a human among mutants would only be bad press for them, really bad. So I will find a way out of here, and bring Catherine with me. I dunno how much time it will take to find something, maybe months, but if you want to help, you're welcome. Just don't speak about that to Catherine, or about she is a mutant. She will understand it soon enough."


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Just then, a fear arose in her - that they might take him away from her again, at any moment.  Her eyes got misty, and she choked back tears.  She decided to savor this and any moment they had to see each other.  _Who knows what else is gonna happen today?_
> 
> "I know...  I mean, you're right, I was just so worried.  You've been through so much today...  I just...  I couldn't stand it if you got hurt."




Gabe looked at Eleyna reassuringly. "I know. I was worried about you too. But don't worry. I - Hey!" Gabe broke off abruptly as Andrew unceremoniously pulled him away across the room.

_'Nice to know this guy's got such good manners! What the hell's up with him?!'_ "What're you doing? Why the.." Gabe's broke off his angry protests as he heard what Andrew was saying, although his eyes were still angry at Andrew's abrupt actions. He replied in an equally low voice, though anger lingered in it. "Don't worry. I'm not trying to panic people. And I don't intend on dying in a camp either. But as for helping you, who the heck put you in charge? If we're going to try and escape, we should *all* try and work together - and try to get everybody out. I'm sure everyone here wants to be somewhere else, so don't be so damn selfish - think of someone besides yourself and your girlfriend. We're all in this together, you know." 

Gabe turned away from Andrew, obviously still annoyed with the other boy, but then turned back for a moment. "Oh, and Sammy - you know, the guy on the bed? He's not badly hurt, thanks for asking. You could at least give a damn, you know." With a last glare at Andrew, Gabe walked back over to the window. He gave Eleyna a tight smile, obviously still a little angry after talking to Andrew. He muttered angrily; 

"That guy's so self-absorbed. He didn't seem to care how Sammy was doing. And he figures he can just drag people around like that? But at least he wants to get out of here as much as we do." Gabe let out a deep breath, calming himself down. "Sorry. People like him...they just rub me the wrong way sometimes. Though..maybe I was a bit harsh. It's just...hard. The not knowing what happens next. I mean, we had tests done, too. I guess they're trying to figure out what we can do. I just don't know what they're going to do after that and..it scares me. But I'm damned if I'm going to let them know that." _'And it scares me even more that I don't know what they're going to do to you.'_ Gabe put his palm on the glass and looked at Eleyna, seeming to relax a little just looking at her. He looked tired, but there was relief in his eyes. "But I've found you again. And although there's a lot about this situation that sucks, that definitely doesn't."


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 31, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yeah, wazup Corey?" He says, waving to Lorenzo while mouthing 'Corey.. sounds paniced.'




"Hey, um, not much.  I'm just, well, kinda trapped at the mall because my ride turned into a fireball and got shot by the police, and I have to get home by 5 or my parents will find out I skipped school and kill me, and I didn't know anyone else I could call so I was kinda hoping you could give me a ride." 

Corey sounds borderline hysterical.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Hey, um, not much. I'm just, well, kinda trapped at the mall because my ride turned into a fireball and got shot by the police, and I have to get home by 5 or my parents will find out I skipped school and kill me, and I didn't know anyone else I could call so I was kinda hoping you could give me a ride."
> 
> Corey sounds borderline hysterical.



"Dude, chill." Kyle says, regaining a bit of his focus and totally dropping the Jennifer/Lorenzo getting together issue. "I can come and get you, don't worry about the skipping the authorities shut the school down and you'll be fine, but I can pick you up and take you to your place, too far. I can come an get you and bring you to my place, it's closer. Now where at the mall are you and I'll see about coming to get you." looks to Lorenzo and mouths. :Major wiggin..he's not having fun:


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> " . . . Now where at the mall are you and I'll see about coming to get you." looks to Lorenzo and mouths. :Major wiggin..he's not having fun:




Lorenzo nodded in response.  He opened up his cell phone and checked the signal strength, then walked around the room to get someplace relatively quiet with good signal.

Once there, he called home.  Lorenzo didn't really expect anyone to be home, as both his parents worked, but it was better to call so they didn't worry.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Dude, chill." Kyle says, regaining a bit of his focus and totally dropping the Jennifer/Lorenzo getting together issue. "I can come and get you, don't worry about the skipping the authorities shut the school down and you'll be fine, but I can pick you up and take you to your place, too far. I can come an get you and bring you to my place, it's closer. Now where at the mall are you and I'll see about coming to get you." looks to Lorenzo and mouths. :Major wiggin..he's not having fun:




"What, in the mids of the action and he's still not having fun. What does it take to entertain that boy."

Imitating Kyle she mouths something to Lorenzo herself.

"We can finish what we started later."

With a grin she leaps in front of Kyle.

"Drive to the mall, are you crazy. Not a chance. I bet there's trouble there. And you're so not going to see that without me. Let's go."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2004)

*Kyle Graham*

"I'll be tehre to get you in a bit, you stay by the phone okay?" Kyle says as he snatches up his Uncle's old car keys (figure he's got a permit and there is an old clunker he's allowed to use during day hours). "Gimme ten minutes to get there okay?"

Covering the phone he looks at Jennifer. "Jenn, this isn't going to be a joy ride, the cops will be all over the place, maybe you should stay here.. someoen needs to stay here with.." glances upstairs ways. "you know.."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham*
> 
> "I'll be tehre to get you in a bit, you stay by the phone okay?" Kyle says as he snatches up his Uncle's old car keys (figure he's got a permit and there is an old clunker he's allowed to use during day hours). "Gimme ten minutes to get there okay?"
> 
> Covering the phone he looks at Jennifer. "Jenn, this isn't going to be a joy ride, the cops will be all over the place, maybe you should stay here.. someoen needs to stay here with.." glances upstairs ways. "you know.."




"What's up with you? Kyle, goof king of the school suddenly sounds like my dad? Get out evil aline invader. Come on I just want to see what's up, won't even leave the car, promise."
She fakes a miliary salute and blinks at Kyle.
And Lorenzo is still here. He can take good care of girls..."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 1, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Dude, chill." Kyle says, regaining a bit of his focus and totally dropping the Jennifer/Lorenzo getting together issue. "I can come and get you, don't worry about the skipping the authorities shut the school down and you'll be fine, but I can pick you up and take you to your place, too far. I can come an get you and bring you to my place, it's closer. Now where at the mall are you and I'll see about coming to get you." looks to Lorenzo and mouths. :Major wiggin..he's not having fun:




"What, school was canceled?  Uh, I'm at the food court.  You're going to meet me here?  Don't use the main entrance, it's probably still full of cops.  Um, maybe I should meet you in the parking lot."


----------



## kid A (Sep 1, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _"That guy's so self-absorbed. He didn't seem to care how Sammy was doing. And he figures he can just drag people around like that? But at least he wants to get out of here as much as we do." Gabe let out a deep breath, calming himself down. "Sorry. People like him...they just rub me the wrong way sometimes. Though..maybe I was a bit harsh. It's just...hard. The not knowing what happens next. I mean, we had tests done, too. I guess they're trying to figure out what we can do. I just don't know what they're going to do after that and..it scares me. But I'm damned if I'm going to let them know that." 'And it scares me even more that I don't know what they're going to do to you.' Gabe put his palm on the glass and looked at Eleyna, seeming to relax a little just looking at her. He looked tired, but there was relief in his eyes. "But I've found you again. And although there's a lot about this situation that sucks, that definitely doesn't."_




Eleyna listened as Gabe spoke, his voice calming her, until he was abruptly pulled away from the glass by Andrew.  "HEY!"  She yelled at Ward, standing helpless at the window and watching as he pulled Gabe to the other side of the cell.  His back was turned to the window, so Eleyna couldn't hear what he was saying to Gabe.  "ANDREW WARD!  GET YOUR DAMN HANDS OFF HIM, YOU @$$HOLE!"  She looked back at Catherine, who seemed to have no reaction to the violent aggressions of her boyfriend.

A few moments later, Andrew released Gabe, who walked back over to the window.  After he spoke, she replied, "Self-absorbed?  That guy is a jerk!  I don't care how badly he wants to get out of here, you don't just grab people and treat 'em like that!  Too harsh?  Not harsh enough, you ask me!  Next time he does that, just kick his @$$ or something!"  Eleyna realized she was getting a little too upset over it.  They were all in a tense situation, and it was already in the past.  "Sorry.  Sorry, I just don't want... people like that piss me off, when they treat others like that.  He has no right to do that.  'Specially not to you."

She lifted her hand and, smiling again, pressed her palm on the window against his.  "No, that certainly doesn't suck.  Gabe, I'll be okay as long as you're with me."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "What, school was canceled? Uh, I'm at the food court. You're going to meet me here? Don't use the main entrance, it's probably still full of cops. Um, maybe I should meet you in the parking lot."



"Sure thing, see you in like 10 minutes." Kyle says as he hangs up and pulls the keys off the board. "I'm gonna need somoene to stay here, in fact I think it would be safer if I go alone but you two don't look like the type to let that happen."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 1, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Sure thing, see you in like 10 minutes." Kyle says as he hangs up and pulls the keys off the board. "I'm gonna need somoene to stay here, in fact I think it would be safer if I go alone but you two don't look like the type to let that happen."




Hanging up the phone, Corey had to suppress the feeling that he was being hunted and had to sneak out of the mall.  He made his way to the parking lot, trying as hard as he could to pretend that this was just another boring day.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 2, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

Corey made his way through the food court to the outside doors.  He saw no police nearby.  When he finally forced himself to look back at the accident scene he had checked out earlier with Sammy, he saw that things had died down and there were just two police cars there now.  Then he looked again at the distance he had traveled when he had run back to the mall.  That was a hundred feet or more of parking lot and he had felt like it had taken hardly a second to cover it.  Shouldn't it have seemed like eternity?  Police were yelling at them, Sammy was smoking and people were yelling....  

_Wait a minute!  Sammy was smoking!_  He had to be a mutant but did he know that before he burst into flame and attacked the cops?

"Hey cutie.  Where's your fast talking friend?"  Corey looked up to see two familiar women, smoking cigarettes outside the mall entrance.  It was the two women Sammy had approached before everything happened.



_Kyle's Family's House_

Lorenzo walked over to see what Jennifer and Kyle had decided.  As he neared them, Amanda appeared out of nowhere and had only one thing to say.  "MALL!  Did someone say we're going to the Mall!  That's awesome!  I just got my first credit card!"  She grabbed Kyle by the arm and began to head for the door.  Once she realized that no one else was racing her, she stopped and looked at everyone.  "What's wrong?  Did I miss something?"



_Detention Center_

Sammy groaned from his hospital bed.  He seemed to be coming around.  When Gabe checked him again he noticed a large welt appearing on Sammy's head.  Then he noticed something else.  When he had changed into his hospital gown he had dropped his pants on the floor, next to the bed.  They were still there.  After looking quickly around the room he saw that all the other clothes had been taken away.   Could the guards have really been so careless?

"...andrew..."  
Catherine slowly muttered.  Eleyna was not even sure she had heard her, at first.   Catherine turned her head and Eleyna could not tell if she was looking at her or at Andrew, through the window.  "I'm  a mutant."  This she said in a more steady tone.  But the voice was barely her own.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 3, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Detention Center_
> 
> Sammy groaned from his hospital bed.  He seemed to be coming around.  When Gabe checked him again he noticed a large welt appearing on Sammy's head.  Then he noticed something else.  When he had changed into his hospital gown he had dropped his pants on the floor, next to the bed.  They were still there.  After looking quickly around the room he saw that all the other clothes had been taken away.   Could the guards have really been so careless?
> 
> ...




Loath to tear himself away from the window and Eleyna, Gabe's compassionate instincts nevertheless triumphed, and he headed back over to check on Sammy. "Eleyna...I'll be right back. Just need to make sure he's doing alright." As Gabe looked over the boy, he saw the welt. _'Ouch...nasty.'_ Suddenly, his eye caught sight of the pants, and Gabe froze for an instant, thoughts racing. _'Could they have been in that much of a hurry? Now, how to get to them..I could try and be subtle, but let's be honest; my acting skills are nonexistent.'_ Gabe moved over to the bed, picked up the pants and moved to the side of the bed furthest from the door. Ducking down, he laid the pants on the floor and began rifling the pockets. As he did, he glanced at Andrew. "Can you keep an eye on the door, see if anyone's coming?" _'If anyone comes in, hopefully I can just shove these under the bed with no-one the wiser...'_ Occupied in his task, Gabe missed Catherine's muttered words. _'What the heck am I looking for? Like I know. Maybe *something* in here might be useful..and when you've got nothing, anything's an asset. Maybe something in here'll help us escape..help me to help Eleyna. And everyone else.'_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's House_
> 
> Lorenzo walked over to see what Jennifer and Kyle had decided. As he neared them, Amanda appeared out of nowhere and had only one thing to say. "MALL! Did someone say we're going to the Mall! That's awesome! I just got my first credit card!" She grabbed Kyle by the arm and began to head for the door. Once she realized that no one else was racing her, she stopped and looked at everyone. "What's wrong? Did I miss something?"



"Well, a buddy got his car toasted and we, the locals anyway, have been put on curfew, I was just going to dash over pick him up and bring him back. Not like he can get to his place before the authorities start rounding up the curfew breakers, I was only going to be gone a couple minutes."


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_Kyle's Family's House_

“Hola madre, school got canceled for some freaky reason.  I’m out with friends and should be home before supper.  I’ve got my cell with me if you need me, adios.”  Lorenzo hung up his cell phone after leaving a message on the answering machine at home.  He then moved over to Kyle and Jennifer to see what was going on when Amanda rushed down.



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Well, a buddy got his car toasted and we, the locals anyway, have been put on curfew, I was just going to dash over pick him up and bring him back. Not like he can get to his place before the authorities start rounding up the curfew breakers, I was only going to be gone a couple minutes."




“Well I don’t really have a problem hanging out here, though it would be kinda weird without you home, Kyle,”  Lorenzo explained.  “I could go get the Core-man, and you hang here . . . .”  Lorenzo looked to the eagerness of Amanda and Jennifer, “or I guess we all could go – with the understanding that there is a curfew and we would only be stopping to pick up a friend and that’s it.”


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2004)

Andrew is thinking of how he can get out of that place. He try to remember every thing he has seen up to now, trying to figure if there is a weakness somewhre when a familiar voice wake him up...

_Not now! Not that soon... Can she really support that._

He stands up and walk up to the wall of the girl's cell.

"Why do you tell that? On what that conclusion is based on? Have you ever throw fireball, or have you shapeshift into something wierd? Can you lift a truck... I've never see you do such feat. What make you think this?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2004)

'Sounds like a plan." Kyle says reluctantly. "We go get him, and head back here?" He looks to each in turn. "Just don't think it's too smart for all of us to go, but hey.. I'm out voted." Kyle gives in with a wry smile.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 4, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Whitmyer Shopping Village_
> 
> Corey made his way through the food court to the outside doors.  He saw no police nearby.  When he finally forced himself to look back at the accident scene he had checked out earlier with Sammy, he saw that things had died down and there were just two police cars there now.  Then he looked again at the distance he had traveled when he had run back to the mall.  That was a hundred feet or more of parking lot and he had felt like it had taken hardly a second to cover it.  Shouldn't it have seemed like eternity?  Police were yelling at them, Sammy was smoking and people were yelling....



_How could I..? No, don't think about it.  Soon I'll be home and this nightmare will be over. _ 



> _Wait a minute!  Sammy was smoking!_  He had to be a mutant but did he know that before he burst into flame and attacked the cops?



_No, he couldn't have known before.  He looked more shocked than the other people in the crowd when he noticed that stuff melting._


> "Hey cutie.  Where's your fast talking friend?"  Corey looked up to see two familiar women, smoking cigarettes outside the mall entrance.  It was the two women Sammy had approached before everything happened.




It took Corey a second to figure out who was talking to him.  He knew it couldn't have been more than an hour, but it seemed like ages since he met the women.  "Uhhhh, he had to go.  Home.  But I'm getting a ride from another friend, so it's ok."  _I must sound like an idiot.  They didn't know I need a ride_.


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy was so lucky to have her. She was beautiful with blonde hair and these big brown eyes that melted his heart every time they laid onto him. He
never figured out why. He couldn't remember meeting her, or her name...just that he loved her, she loved him. Just the feeling surrounding him.....love. He had never felt this emotion on this new level. Suddenly he understood every poem ever written. Every song he hated before because; 'it sounded so ridiculous, nobody would ever really feel that deep for someone else!' he could remember saying. Now was also understood. It was just so warm, so fearless. He could see her asking whats wrong as he was holding his head. The pain just seemed to break the warmth up, the girl seemed further away, the love further away. The pain however, grew more real. It throbbed with every pulse beat....stronger and stronger. 


"Uuummmmm" Sammy had opened his eyes to a wall. His head ached hard, the warmth and girl quickly fading away........a dream. Just the pain, and the cold.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

The two saleswomen looked at Corey and seemed to genuinely be paying attention to him.  "Are you okay honey?  You don't look very good."  The second one spoke, "Yeah. Corey, right?  Is everything all right?  Do you need something?  You look like something scared you."  They both leaned down slightly to get closer to him.  Their eyes looked wide with concern.

Corey saw that no one else was stopping or looking at him.  It seemed that everyone else assumed everything was fine and he was doing what he was supposed to be doing.  These women didn't know him and would believe whatever he said.  But, what would he tell Kyle about Sammy.




_Kyle's Family's House_

"Okay, we'll all go!"  Nothing seemed to dampen Amanda's spirits.  As she began leading the way out to the car she stopped, again.  "There is room for everyone, isn't there?"  She asked the question but didn't seem to worry about the answer.  She was far too involved in staying close to Kyle.  

Outside of the house things seemed different.  There was an energy in the air that could not be identified.  It was almost like you could feel the excitement and intensity of the town.  A few people were pulling into their homes and rushing inside.  The sirens had stopped but it was almost as if an echo of their sound lingered in the air.



_Detention Center_

Catherine sat on the bed and never seemed to move much.  Her voice seemed to have no trouble travelling.  It was slightly deeper.  More forceful but no louder.  Just clearly heard.  She never looked completely up, her head at an angle down towards the floor with her eyes up at however she was speaking to.  "Why deny it Andrew.  Why else would we be here?  We are all mutants and our lives are over.  No more school, no more friends, no more happy families and dreams of the future.  This is it."  

Gabe reached into his pants pockets and quickly pulled out the only two items left.  His wallet, containing $14 and his cell phone.

Sammy slowly rolled over and tired to focus his eyes.  The room was fairly bright and it wasn't very warm.  There were people with him.  Wait a minute, he knew all of these people!  They were all from school!   This must have been a bad dream after all.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's House_
> 
> "Okay, we'll all go!" Nothing seemed to dampen Amanda's spirits. As she began leading the way out to the car she stopped, again. "There is room for everyone, isn't there?" She asked the question but didn't seem to worry about the answer. She was far too involved in staying close to Kyle.
> 
> Outside of the house things seemed different. There was an energy in the air that could not be identified. It was almost like you could feel the excitement and intensity of the town. A few people were pulling into their homes and rushing inside. The sirens had stopped but it was almost as if an echo of their sound lingered in the air.



Kyle frowns a bit at that, worrying about being the only car on the street and how to explain things to Amanada, and of course the whole Jennifer and Lorenzo thing. :Focus Kyle, get Corey, figure a way to find out how to deal with this.. rash of mutant events, get some control on your emotions, last thing you want is another change this soon.:


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

Catherine said:
			
		

> "Why deny it Andrew. Why else would we be here? We are all mutants and our lives are over. No more school, no more friends, no more happy families and dreams of the future. This is it."




"I don't know if we are mutant, there may be a mistake, but the chnace are very slim, that's true. And even if they had made a mistake, I doubt they would tell us. Keeping us against our will, without reason than our genes, if they had been wrong about us, it would be trouble for them...

You are true for that, but that's all. School will not be for soon, but you still got friends. You still got me. And we are not alone in that situation. Look around you. Sammy, Gabe, Elayna are there too. They will surely brings other people, people like us, who had a prefectly normal life, who would have lived a quiet life without what they have done. Your friends will surely change, but you'll still have friends.

And dreams of the futur. Why you can't have some. Why you can't hope they will become true. I don't tell you the life will be easy. We may have to live in the next few years some hard years, even harder than we can imagine, but we must not stop before it even began. We have to fight as we can, we need to survive. The first quater just start and the game is fresh. The opponents are leading, and what? It is far from being finished. You want a diplomae, a house and an happy live. I'll give it to you, but it isn't today I will give it, and I doubt it will be next year, but one day, you'll have it. It will come later, it will be harder to get, but we can still get it."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

-- Double Post --


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

--- Triple Post ---

Annoying...


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 7, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Detention Center_
> 
> Catherine sat on the bed and never seemed to move much.  Her voice seemed to have no trouble travelling.  It was slightly deeper.  More forceful but no louder.  Just clearly heard.  She never looked completely up, her head at an angle down towards the floor with her eyes up at however she was speaking to.  "Why deny it Andrew.  Why else would we be here?  We are all mutants and our lives are over.  No more school, no more friends, no more happy families and dreams of the future.  This is it."
> 
> Gabe reached into his pants pockets and quickly pulled out the only two items left.  His wallet, containing $14 and his cell phone.




_'Alright! A phone!'_ Gabe felt a surge of relief inside him at the familiar sight, and a wide smile crossed his face. He half turned to Eleyna, and showed her the phone excitedly. _'Now I can...'_ Moments passed as Gabe racked his brains for something he could do. He'd been so convinced that the phone, a way to contact someone outside this prison, was the answer that he hadn't gone any further, and the sudden realisation that even with the phone his actions were futile caused a gaping pit to open in his stomach. _'Now I can what? Who can I call, and what can I say? "Hi mom, I've been taken to some kind of prison for being a mutant, could you come and bust me out?" "Hi, Mr-I-Float-Through-Walls-Man, could you come save us?" There's no-one who can help us. No-one I can call.'_ Gabe's shoulders slumped, and the glee faded from his face. He glanced at the phone, despair and awful realisation on his face. "Dammit!" Gabe slammed his clenched fist into the ground as hard as he could, gritting his teeth against the sharp spike of pain in his hand. "Dammit..."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

As Andrew finish his speech, he waits for Catherine reaction when he see something moving beside him. He saw Gabe showing his phone to Eleyna. It takes a few moment to Andrew to grasp that.

"You've got a phone and not telling us? Man, what the f..." Andrew stop in the middle of his sentence as something light up in his mind.

"Damn. I am not sure we can use it. They wouldn't leave that without reason. It can't be. And if what I think is true, anyone we call will be trace by them... I'm starting to be paranoiac I think."


----------



## kid A (Sep 7, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally Posted by Andrew*
> _As Andrew finish his speech, he waits for Catherine reaction when he see something moving beside him. He saw Gabe showing his phone to Eleyna. It takes a few moment to Andrew to grasp that.
> 
> "You've got a phone and not telling us? Man, what the f..." Andrew stop in the middle of his sentence as something light up in his mind.
> ...




Eleyna was crushed as Gabe pulled the phone from the crumpled form of his jeans.  Actually, the precise moment of her despair came was when he turned around smiling - so sure he had figured out a way out for them.  _Oh, Gabe, who can we possibly call?  Who would come get us out of here?_  For a moment, she contemplated how she might break it to him, but then she saw the realization come to him - the disappointment fall across his face.  And that was when Andrew Ward started in on him...

"Andrew Ward!  Leave him alone!  At least he's trying figure a way out of here!"  Turning her attention to Gabe, she was surprised at his reaction.  "Gabe!  Don't!  Don't do that!  Oh, Gabe, it was a good idea.  We'll keep trying.  I'll help you and we'll keep trying.  We'll figure something out..."  Suddenly, Eleyna remembered...  _Coach Shelton!_  If there were any sign of shock on her face, she did her best to cover it up.  She didn't know whether or not the coach was involved in the mutant cover-up, but she sure didn't want to expose him if he did.  At least that way, other mutants might have a chance of getting by unnoticed.

Movement caught her eye, in the boys' cell, just past Gabe.  Sammy was waking up - lifting himself up off the bed - and he didn't look too good.  Thoughts interrupted, Eleyna called out to him, hoping it would also distract Gabe from his misdirected anger.  "Sammy?  Hey, Sammy, how're you feeling?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

"And what do you think I am doing?" Andrew harshly reply to Elayna. He freezes again and take a deep breath. He continue on a calm voice."Sorry... I didn't mean it. Just not easy to be here, locked and unable to do a thing but think of how to get out of here. I am just too used to think in middle of action, take decision quick. Building play was Shelton's hobby, mine was to decide to change it at the last moment, seeing it wasn't effective. I am suppose to be a mutant, but as far as I know, I may just have a bad gene that does nothing more than marking me as a mutant. For now, I have all th disadvantage of being mutant, but no advantage..."

Andrew looks turn to Sammy. "Well, maybe it isn't that much an advantage to be a mutant."


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 8, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleya said:
			
		

> "Andrew Ward!  Leave him alone!  At least he's trying figure a way out of here!"  Turning her attention to Gabe, she was surprised at his reaction.  "Gabe!  Don't!  Don't do that!  Oh, Gabe, it was a good idea.  We'll keep trying.  I'll help you and we'll keep trying.  We'll figure something out..."  Suddenly, Eleyna remembered...  _Coach Shelton!_  If there were any sign of shock on her face, she did her best to cover it up.  She didn't know whether or not the coach was involved in the mutant cover-up, but she sure didn't want to expose him if he did.  At least that way, other mutants might have a chance of getting by unnoticed.
> 
> Movement caught her eye, in the boys' cell, just past Gabe.  Sammy was waking up - lifting himself up off the bed - and he didn't look too good.  Thoughts interrupted, Eleyna called out to him, hoping it would also distract Gabe from his misdirected anger.  "Sammy?  Hey, Sammy, how're you feeling?"




Gabe took a shuddering breath, relaxing his hand. He set the cell phone down on the floor, not looking at it, and put his head in his hands. His voice was wild, full of self-recrimination and bitterness. "Yeah, sure, because I've done such a great job of figuring things out and taking care of you so far." _'Come on, Gabe. Keep it together. This isn't getting you anywhere, and it isn't getting Eleyna anywhere. Focus. Breathe. What would Dad say if he saw you now?'_ After a moment, he looked up again, a look of unhappiness still on his face, but seeming more stable than he had moments ago. Gabe glanced at Eleyna shame-facedly, not meeting her eyes. His voice cracked slightly as he spoke. "Sorry. I...sorry." 

Gabe slowly got to his feet, favouring his good hand, the guilt back in his stomach and churning away. _'Stupid, stupid, stupid! Those kind of outbursts just scare people. You've got to hang on, try and keep going..for her sake. And for yours. Get it right, idiot!'_ Still resolutely avoiding everyone's eyes, he turned to the bed and put a hand on Sammy's shoulder. "Sammy? Are you OK? Look, don't try and sit up too fast; seems like you got hit pretty hard on the head."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2004)

"Dunno if he is Ok, hope so for him, but he seems he can endure more than us. When I was capture, Sammy and Corey where some line behind me, and Sammy start to act weird. I think he was smoking or something like that... I mean, his body, and not taking a smoke. I didn't saw what happen, but I heard enough firepower to take down a platoon. If he is still alive now, I'm pretty sure he will retablish himself."


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_Kyle's Family's House_



			
				Amanda said:
			
		

> "Okay, we'll all go!"  Nothing seemed to dampen Amanda's spirits.  As she began leading the way out to the car she stopped, again.  "There is room for everyone, isn't there?"




Lorenzo waited for a moment or two to see if Kyle would jump in.  _'The girl would probably listen to what he said,'_ Lorenzo thought, then took the initiative.  

"Yeah, there might not be enough room, Amanda, with Corey along as well,"  Lorenzo said, trying to convince her.  "Why don't you and Kyle stay here, and Jennifer and I will run out, get Corey and come back.  Kyle, you can handle things here, maybe surf the net, work you magic, get the inside scoop on what's happening.  We won't be gone but a couple of minutes anyway."

To show what he meant, he nodded to Jennifer as if to come along, then headed out to his car.  He took a few steps, then stopped.  "You might want to call Corey back and let him know that it's me coming to pick him up, 'kay?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's House_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kyle's look says it all, :Yeah, that's happening, I'm the one he called: "Corey is waiting for me Lorenzo, why don't the girls wait for us, and we'll stop by a fast food place on the way back?" smiles as he looks back at the two girls. "That way you two can get to know each other better right.." looks back to Lorenzo and mouths as quickly as he can out of Amanda's sight. :don't forget I got 'radar': (meaning his detection power)


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As Sammy tried to turn and sit up his head ached something horrible. Felt like he was hit by a truck. He heard a voice which sounded like it was far away down a long tunnel.



> "Sammy? Hey, Sammy, how're you feeling? Sammy are you OK"




Sammy moved to speak but, his mouth was so dry. Voices rang stronger...as his eyes slowly focused he could make out two males alittle older, but not much. Sammy again swallowed trying to wet him mouth and clearing his throat. (cough, cough)..."awww...my head is killin' me." Sammy whispered.

"Am I back at school? I've....awww...man...I've never had detention here before."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2004)

"Sorry Sammy, but you're half right... we are not in school." reply Andrew.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle's look says it all, :Yeah, that's happening, I'm the one he called: "Corey is waiting for me Lorenzo, why don't the girls wait for us, and we'll stop by a fast food place on the way back?" smiles as he looks back at the two girls. "That way you two can get to know each other better right.." looks back to Lorenzo and mouths as quickly as he can out of Amanda's sight. :don't forget I got 'radar': (meaning his detection power)




"Are you two ever gona shut up? I think corey will have died of boredom long before something gets moving here. What's with you Kyle? Your so easy normaly and now you act all wyrdo Mr Cautious on us."
She swings herself in Lorenzo's car and motions impatiently for him to get it started. 
"We all go and that's that. Nothing you can do to make me stay and from what I see your chances with Amanda ain't too great either. Nobody's gona die just because it's a bit cramped."
Her eyes focus on him and she blinks smiling.
"Lorenzo's driving so if it gets to crampled I'll just have to sit on your lap."


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Lorenzo's driving so if it gets to crampled I'll just have to sit on your lap."




"Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't drive . . . ," Lorenzo pondered aloud with a grin.  "On second thought, a woman tells ya da drive, ya drive."

Lorenzo opened his door and pulled back the seat so the others could climb in back.  His car was an old, old (70's) black Monte Carlo, and the backseat was monstrous, but it was still only a two door.

"Let's go save Corey from the perils of being at the Mall after curfew!!"  Lorenzo said, all official like.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't drive . . . ," Lorenzo pondered aloud with a grin. "On second thought, a woman tells ya da drive, ya drive."
> 
> Lorenzo opened his door and pulled back the seat so the others could climb in back. His car was an old, old (70's) black Monte Carlo, and the backseat was monstrous, but it was still only a two door.
> 
> "Let's go save Corey from the perils of being at the Mall after curfew!!" Lorenzo said, all official like.



"Sure thing.. then we grill some burgers in the back." Kyle says quietly as he holds the door for the girls, clearly intending to sit up front with Lorenzo and blushing very deeply from Jennifer's tease.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 10, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Whitmyer Shopping Village_
> 
> The two saleswomen looked at Corey and seemed to genuinely be paying attention to him.  "Are you okay honey?  You don't look very good."  The second one spoke, "Yeah. Corey, right?  Is everything all right?  Do you need something?  You look like something scared you."  They both leaned down slightly to get closer to him.  Their eyes looked wide with concern.
> 
> Corey saw that no one else was stopping or looking at him.  It seemed that everyone else assumed everything was fine and he was doing what he was supposed to be doing.  These women didn't know him and would believe whatever he said.  But, what would he tell Kyle about Sammy.




It suddenly registered to Corey that he was talking with two attractive women... so he blushed and looked at his feet.  "It's uh, it's just been a long weird day.  All I want to do is go home and sleep."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 13, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

"Well you look like you have had a rough day.  I have an idea.  Why don't you come back with me and Jill.  We have to get back to the store but we can get you cleaned up and looking real good!"  There was a sparkle in the woman's voice.  Corey had never heard that tone before.

"Sure!  A little cutie like you we could have looking hot in no time."  Jill smiled a beautiful smile as she talked.  And then she put her warm, soft hand on Corey's shoulder.  "You have time for that, don't you?"



_Lorenzo's Car_

Lorenzo had a big smile on his face.  The problem was that Kyle knew it was a silent laugh directed at him.  They had finally gotten into the car and Kyle had established his spot in the front with Lorenzo.  However, Amanda immediately leaned up and was hanging on the back of Kyle's seat.

As they neared the mall all four of them saw 3 Police cars leaving the area.  It looked like there had been a big accident up the road.  Lorenzo pulled into the entrance near the department store with the auto care center and pulled smoothly into mall traffic.  They had arrived just in time for the lunch time rush!



_Detention Center_

Sammy quickly realized that Andrew was absolutely right.  This was not school.  Not even close.  He looked down to see that he was wearing a strange jump suit and so were the others.  He recognized all four of the others but not the room they were in.  Then he remembered his fight with the cops at the mall.  Then he membered being covered in fire and flying through the air!  He was a mutant and from the looks of things he had been caught.

Catherine moved off her bed and over to Eleyna.  "Hey, Eleyna."  It was a simple statement but it was also one of the biggest conversations the two girls had shared in months.  Catherine moved up to the window and looked at Andrew.  "It's okay, Andy.  I'm good.  This was all just a big shock.  It happens to lots of people every day.  I just always thought I was better than them.  Now I am them."


----------



## kid A (Sep 13, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Catherine*
> _Catherine moved off her bed and over to Eleyna. "Hey, Eleyna." It was a simple statement but it was also one of the biggest conversations the two girls had shared in months. Catherine moved up to the window and looked at Andrew. "It's okay, Andy. I'm good. This was all just a big shock. It happens to lots of people every day. I just always thought I was better than them. Now I am them."_




Eleyna noticed movement again, this time in the reflection in the window.  Catherine was coming up alongside her, presumably to look into the boys' cell.  She couldn't help feeling a little sorry for Catherine, despite the fact that they had never really gotten along.  They were both going through the same thing - finding out they were mutants - so she could understand Catherine's attitude.  It was just that, what really irked Eleyna was that before today, Catherine would have had absolutely nothing to do with mutants.

"Hey Catherine...  You uh, you feeling alright?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Lorenzo's Car_
> 
> Lorenzo had a big smile on his face. The problem was that Kyle knew it was a silent laugh directed at him. They had finally gotten into the car and Kyle had established his spot in the front with Lorenzo. However, Amanda immediately leaned up and was hanging on the back of Kyle's seat.
> 
> As they neared the mall all four of them saw 3 Police cars leaving the area. It looked like there had been a big accident up the road. Lorenzo pulled into the entrance near the department store with the auto care center and pulled smoothly into mall traffic. They had arrived just in time for the lunch time rush!



Kyle tries to concentrate on the road, his hand taping onto the radio for the local news channel. "Lots of police for an isolated incident you think?" he asks quietly as he tries to calm his churing stomach. Amanda's proximity wasn't helping his nerves any, the only 'shadow' in his new 'radar' he was sure she wasn't a mutant and her finiding out could be very bad.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 14, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle tries to concentrate on the road, his hand taping onto the radio for the local news channel. "Lots of police for an isolated incident you think?" he asks quietly as he tries to calm his churing stomach. Amanda's proximity wasn't helping his nerves any, the only 'shadow' in his new 'radar' he was sure she wasn't a mutant and her finiding out could be very bad.




"All the more reason to get him out of here."
For once Jen is serious as she thinks about their captured friends again. They still aren't closer to doing anything about it. And considering how long it took them to just get driving she doesn't expect any fast decisions in the near future.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 14, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Whitmyer Shopping Village_
> 
> "Well you look like you have had a rough day.  I have an idea.  Why don't you come back with me and Jill.  We have to get back to the store but we can get you cleaned up and looking real good!"  There was a sparkle in the woman's voice.  Corey had never heard that tone before.
> 
> "Sure!  A little cutie like you we could have looking hot in no time."  Jill smiled a beautiful smile as she talked.  And then she put her warm, soft hand on Corey's shoulder.  "You have time for that, don't you?"




Corey could feel the heat coming off his face as she put her hand on his shoulder.  "B-but I have to meet my, uh, friend here.  He wouldn't, um, know, where I went."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 14, 2004)

Kyle's thoughts were half on Corey and half on his captured friends. :Way to go Kyle, muffed that rescue idea up by no half measures that is for sure!: he told himself as he looked where he was supposed to meet Corey. "So, we pick up Corey, head back to the house, you can call your folks Jennifer and we'll most likely do some burgers on the grill in back." turns to see Amanda behind him and blushes a bit. "So, Amanda your sister still makes that great lemonade? We could get some of that I'm sure for the burgers an all."

:That way while you're next door doing that, I can figure out what to hell to do with all these fellow mutants in my life. Not to mention I'm going to get the TRUTH out of my aunt and uncle about mom and dad this time.:


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_Lorenzo’s Car
Whitmyer Shopping Village_



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Lots of police for an isolated incident you think?"




“Dude, I thought I mentioned the big van when we were heading over to your place?” Lorenzo replied.  He was driving casual, touching the speed limit but not going over.  Although a smile was on his lips, Lorenzo was definitely concerned that they were re-entering the trouble they had avoided earlier.  While tunes played at a moderate level on his stereo, Lorenzo kept his window rolled down (assuming it was okay with his passengers in the back), enjoying the weather.

“Any idea where he said he was going to met us?”  Lorenzo asked. “I’d rather not get out of the car and go looking for him.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 15, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Lorenzo’s Car
> Whitmyer Shopping Village_
> 
> 
> ...



"Over there." Pointing to where he told Corey to meet him. "and I'll go in if needed. I told him to stick close to the entrance, since you know..he was all freaked by the incident.."


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy quickly realized that Andrew was absolutely right. This was not school. Not even close. He looked down to see that he was wearing a strange jump suit and so were the others. He recognized all four of the others but not the room they were in. Then he remembered his fight with the cops at the mall. Then he membered being covered in fire and flying through the air! He was a mutant and from the looks of things he had been caught.




Sammy's eyes grew the more pieces of what happened fell into place. His breathing quickened......."I.....I'm a mutant...right?.....Are we in a camp? A mutant C-Camp? You guys...your mutants too?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2004)

"Better than them..." Andrew repeat those word on a neutral tone, as they are not quite right to his hear.

"A camp... not sure. Seems more like a lab or a prison of some sort. A camp, we would do some work for them. I think we are in the purgatory, waiting to know if we will go down in hell, or up in paradise... and the paradise we can hope is the camp if we just wait.

I dunno if I am a mutant. I dunno if Catherine, Gabe or Eleyna are. I have no proof, and it doesn't make a change to where we are and what will happen to us.

The only question that worth someting for now, I think, it is what we do?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 18, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

The women talking to Corey were not easily shaken.  It seemed as if they had taken quite a liking to him.  "Really honey, are you okay?  You seem really shook up."  As Corey slowly looked up to answer them he saw the worry in their eyes.  Their big beautiful eyes.



Lorenzo followed Kyle's directions and smoothly rolled his car through the traffic in front of the mall.  As the neared the front doors it seemed as if Kyle and Lorenzo both spotted Corey at the same time.  At least they both looked in his direction and went quiet at the same time.  

Corey was standing outside the front doors of the mall but he was not alone.  He was with two women who were dressed like they worked at one of the mall department stores.  However, they looked more like actresses on tv dressed for the part.  And they were both intently talking to Corey.  One of them had her hand on his shoulder as he spoke to them.  

After realizing that the boys had gone totally silent, Jennifer looked forward and saw what had captured their interest.  Amanda tried to see what was going on but did not seem to understand what everyone was looking at.




_Detention Center_

As everyone talked and tried their best to become comfortable with the unknown, a sound could be heard.  One at a time they became quiet and looked up to see two cameras in each room lowering from the ceiling.  They each had an eerie red light that glowed at them.  The cameras did not rotate or move but, no one felt quite as comfortable in the room, anymore.

Sammy got off his bed and got an update from the others.  Andrew tried talking to Catherine and to get her to relax.  It seemed that Catherine had fully accepted her fate and did not want to let herself believe that anything else was possible.  Eleyna tired to comfort Catherine and spent the rest of her time talking with Gabe and answering Sammy's questions.  Gabe did the same.  Then a thought crossed Gabe's mind, he had not turned off his cell phone.  What if he got a call!

After awhile, a woman entered the girl's room.  The door closed behind her, although guards could be seen outside the door.  The woman looked to be about 50 years old, wore her blonde hair pulled up and wore a comfortable looking, yet professional outfit.  She held herself with a confident grace that appeared natural, not practiced.  

"I am Ms. Sikula.  I am sure you have many questions about what has happened today and what will happen next.  I am here to help you deal with your lives at this point.  Can you boys over there hear me all right?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> . . . Corey was standing outside the front doors of the mall but he was not alone.  He was with two women who were dressed like they worked at one of the mall department stores.  However, they looked more like actresses on tv dressed for the part.  And they were both intently talking to Corey.  One of them had her hand on his shoulder as he spoke to them.




Lorenzo looked at the scene before him and almost forgot to put his foot on the brake.  "Whoa . . ." was Lorenzo's first response, followed quickly by a "that doesn't seem right? . . . does it?"  

Lorenzo's mind whirled, _'I think this is a set up . . . if only there was some way to be certain.  If I could here their thoughts I might have some idea what to do._

He concentrated on the women, trying to see if he could figure out what the were thinking.  It had always worked before.

OOC: Trying Telepathy - reading surface thoughts.  Using a hero point if rolled less than 10.  Otherwise, Sense Motive/Streetwise (+1/+7)


----------



## Radiant (Sep 18, 2004)

"Oh please, none of the girls working here look sooo good."
Jen eyes the two women suspiciously.
"Just look at their faces.."
She gives Lorenzo a playfull hit to the back of his head.
"No the face is a bit farther up... . Anyway, nobody who wears such perfect makeup would be caught dead in those clothes. It's a costume I bet on it."
She sighs before saying in a lot lower voice:
"Despite as unfair as it sounds you wouldn't find Corry in the company of two women like that if things would run normal. Lets grab him and head of. Lorenzo's right, this doesn't seem normal"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2004)

"Yes, we hear you. And for a question, I was wondering, if we are all mutant, can you tell us what mutation we have? As far as I know, I see nothing special about me, or anyone here."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 18, 2004)

"Honk the horn Lorenzo." Kyle says as he slides out his side window and waves. "Yo! Corey! My-Man.. Come on!" he yells. "We're here, now move yer REAR! Curfew kicks in real soon and we got to get back to my house before then, COME ON"

OOC: Seeing if he feels a 'vibe' besides Lorenzo and Jennifer in the area.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 19, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Detention Center_
> After awhile, a woman entered the girl's room.  The door closed behind her, although guards could be seen outside the door.  The woman looked to be about 50 years old, wore her blonde hair pulled up and wore a comfortable looking, yet professional outfit.  She held herself with a confident grace that appeared natural, not practiced.
> 
> "I am Ms. Sikula.  I am sure you have many questions about what has happened today and what will happen next.  I am here to help you deal with your lives at this point.  Can you boys over there hear me all right?"





Gabe looked up at the woman's entrance and glanced at Eleyna. He unobtrusively slid the phone under the bed to hide it as he did and then just watched Ms Sikula, his face unreadable. He made no response to her query, just continued to stare at her in a stony and slightly unnerving way.  _'Yeah, right. More like try and get us to go quietly like good little freaks.'_
Every so often, his eyes darted to Eleyna, constantly checking on her. Gabe felt tense and angry, like he wanted to do something, though he didn't know what. If he tried anything stupid, it'd just make things harder for the group. Still, he kept watching, hoping for...something...to turn up, any opportunity they could use to their advantage.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 19, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Whitmyer Shopping Village_
> 
> The women talking to Corey were not easily shaken.  It seemed as if they had taken quite a liking to him.  "Really honey, are you okay?  You seem really shook up."  As Corey slowly looked up to answer them he saw the worry in their eyes.  Their big beautiful eyes.




As he looked into Jill's eyes, Corey mustered a half-hearted smile.  "I'm alright.  I feel better already."   _I actually do feel better.  Weird._ "I- "



> "Yo! Corey! My-Man.. Come on!" he yells. "We're here, now move yer REAR! Curfew kicks in real soon and we got to get back to my house before then, COME ON"




"Oh, um, that's my ride.  I better get going.  Uh, Maybe I'll see you later...   and thanks."   Corey smiles again, more sincerely this time, then turns to head for the car.


----------



## kid A (Sep 20, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Ms. Sikula*
> _"I am Ms. Sikula. I am sure you have many questions about what has happened today and what will happen next. I am here to help you deal with your lives at this point. Can you boys over there hear me all right?"_




"Help us deal with our lives?  Why do they care?"  Eleyna directed an angry stare at the woman.  She noticed Gabe glancing in her direction every so often, and did what she could to assure him that she was alright, if more than a little irritated.  Eventually, she moved herself closer to the window, to be as close to Gabe as possible while the woman spoke to them.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Whitmyer Shopping Village*

_He looks so scared.  What could panic this poor boy so badly at the mall._

_I really do want to help this cute kid but if we don't get back from break soon, we're in for it._

_I actually do feel better. Weird._

{OOC: Lorenzo made the telepathy check with a nice 14!}
Lorenzo shifted his head slightly as an echo of thoughts moved through his mind.  It was almost as if he could hear a conversation that was just out of earshot.



The women from the mall looked sad as Corey quickly left them for the very sleek looking Monte Carlo that had moved up to the curb.  Corey waved a final time and hopped into the back seat.  As he did so he saw that there were already two passengers, Jennifer Allen and a very cute young girl who seemed happy and confused to see him.





*Detention Center*

"I don't think you understand.  You are going to be taken from here soon and no one at this facility knows your final fate."  Ms. Sikula was speaking very frankly with a calm but direct voice.  

"We will know the power level each of you posses and an vague idea of what you can do, if those abilities are already on file.  Everything else will be determined at the Federal Detention Facility in Youngstown.  If you have any questions this is probably your only chance to get the answers."


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

*Whitmyer Shopping Village*

Lorenzo almost laughed outloud as he actually heard distinct voices in his head.  _'I had always thought I was reading people - guessing what they were thinking in their own voice,'_ Lorenzo thought.  Lorenzo waved at the attractive saleswomen arm extended out his window and over the top of the car.

"Thanks, ladies!" Lorenzo said, as Corey climbed into the car.  Not giving any time to get situated, Lorenzo pulled away as soon as the door was shut again.

"Next stop, the Kyle residence,"  Lorenzo commented, still pleased with himself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Whitmyer Shopping Village*
> 
> Lorenzo almost laughed outloud as he actually heard distinct voices in his head. _'I had always thought I was reading people - guessing what they were thinking in their own voice,'_ Lorenzo thought. Lorenzo waved at the attractive saleswomen arm extended out his window and over the top of the car.
> 
> ...



"Yeah.. home to Casa La Graham." Kyle says quietly as he looks around, giving a glance back to Corey. "Corey, this is Amanda she used to live across the street. We'll be having dinner at my place it looks like."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 21, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey will a little suprised at the car full of people, and a little uncomfortable as he climbs into the back with the two girls.



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yeah.. home to Casa La Graham." Kyle says quietly as he looks around, giving a glance back to Corey. "Corey, this is Amanda she used to live across the street. We'll be having dinner at my place it looks like."




"Uh, hi Amanda.  Thanks for picking me up. I dunno what I would've done.  So, um, what's this about a curfew?"  As he talks, Corey seems to be paying the most attention to his hands sitting in his lap.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey will a little suprised at the car full of people, and a little uncomfortable as he climbs into the back with the two girls.
> 
> 
> 
> "Uh, hi Amanda. Thanks for picking me up. I dunno what I would've done. So, um, what's this about a curfew?" As he talks, Corey seems to be paying the most attention to his hands sitting in his lap.



"We'll fill you in when we get to the house, it's kinda involved." Kyle says. "Not to mention you'll most lilely want to see it on the news and all that."


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> "We will know the power level each of you posses and an vague idea of what you can do, if those abilities are already on file. Everything else will be determined at the Federal Detention Facility in Youngstown. If you have any questions this is probably your only chance to get the answers."




Sammy's head was still pounding. As he looked around the room at Gabe and Andrew listening with this intense attention through this window, in jumpsuits, herded together against their will, taken from there lives.

Ms. Sikula had spoken rather snobbishly, Sammy didn't like her, this cell, nor the pain in his head and chest. He had glanced to the camera hanging from the ceiling and communicated with his right arm extended, only one digit stood proudly, somewhat patriotically. He then redirected his attention to the window.

"I've got ah couple questions, grandma. First, can I have an aspirin? Secondly, When, how, and by whom are we leaving; and where? Lastly, whats stopping me from using my powers to burn through this wall and turn you into burnt toast?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2004)

"I can answer your last question Sammy, because you will only make them think they are right about what they are doing, and it is the last thing you want to do, helping them in there goal... I have another question, Miss.

Imagine tomorrow, some AM guy come to you and put you in the cell next to mine. What would be your reaction? What you would think of your governement? The one who have fought for the freedom of black people, telling it is not the color of the skin who made a man, that it isn't your genetic code, but your behavior that make the person you are? What would you think of them?"


----------



## kid A (Sep 22, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Ms. Sikula*
> _"We will know the power level each of you posses and an vague idea of what you can do, if those abilities are already on file. Everything else will be determined at the Federal Detention Facility in Youngstown. If you have any questions this is probably your only chance to get the answers."_




Confusion.  Frustration.  Sammy and Andrew had just asked questions of this 'Ms. Sikula' person, but Eleyna was completely irritated by her vague explanation.  So, she butted in as soon as Andrew had finished speaking.  "Wait, just...  just hold on for a sec'.  How can you _not_ know where we're going?  You guys test us, register us, and then...  what?  I thought we were going to a camp?  Once a mutant is registered, they are shipped to the internment camps.  We learned that.  Everybody learns that."

Questions continued coming to her, and before the woman could answer, Eleyna had moved on.  "And, what do you mean about our powers being 'on file?'  We all, like, _just_ found out that we're mutants.  How could our powers be on file?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 23, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Detention Center*
> 
> "I don't think you understand.  You are going to be taken from here soon and no one at this facility knows your final fate."  Ms. Sikula was speaking very frankly with a calm but direct voice.
> 
> "We will know the power level each of you posses and an vague idea of what you can do, if those abilities are already on file.  Everything else will be determined at the Federal Detention Facility in Youngstown.  If you have any questions this is probably your only chance to get the answers."




_'Final fate? That really doesn't sound good.'_ Gabe moved over to the window slowly and leant against it, his brow furrowed as he looked at Ms Sikula. He seemed about to speak, but then shook his head slightly and subsided. Gabe just watched the woman silently, his expression that of someone considering a difficult problem tinged with a certain sadness. He didn't react as Andrew spoke except to shift his position slightly. _'No matter what we say, it isn't going to change anything. We're not going to be able to sway these people; they're too certain they're doing the 'right thing.''_ As Eleyna spoke, Gabe shifted again and seemed close to speaking once more, but still kept silent, watching Ms Sikula more intently as Eleyna finished speaking.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 27, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey will a little suprised at the car full of people, and a little uncomfortable as he climbs into the back with the two girls.
> 
> 
> 
> "Uh, hi Amanda.  Thanks for picking me up. I dunno what I would've done.  So, um, what's this about a curfew?"  As he talks, Corey seems to be paying the most attention to his hands sitting in his lap.




Jen gives a reasuring smile to Corey. She doesn't feel like it but knows how to fake one well enough. 
"Don't worry, we'll find out what's going on soon enough."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 27, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Jen gives a reasuring smile to Corey. She doesn't feel like it but knows how to fake one well enough.
> "Don't worry, we'll find out what's going on soon enough."




"We will?  I mean, I thought you already knew."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 28, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "We will?  I mean, I thought you already knew."




_Right, I don't even think I know who I am right now. But he doesn't look like he could swallow it up if we're unsure as well. My won't he ad up nicely with Kyle's panick._
Her smile changes to slight confusion and that ain't even faked. "Nope, only thing I know is Kyle's gona feed us. That's a good start for me. I guess they have this curfew thing cause they caught their mutant and now they are all wetting their pants big style and order people around so they feel in control. That's what cops do to relax I guess."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 28, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> _Right, I don't even think I know who I am right now. But he doesn't look like he could swallow it up if we're unsure as well. My won't he ad up nicely with Kyle's panick._
> Her smile changes to slight confusion and that ain't even faked. "Nope, only thing I know is Kyle's gona feed us. That's a good start for me. I guess they have this curfew thing cause they caught their mutant and now they are all wetting their pants big style and order people around so they feel in control. That's what cops do to relax I guess."




"They couldn't have made the curfew after they caught him, that only happened right before i called..."   _They don't even know about Sammy.  She's talking about some other mutant?_ 

Corey's sentence suddenly stops in the middle, leaving only awkward silence.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 28, 2004)

_Whitmyer Shopping Village_

Amanda slowly turned to look at Corey.  She had moved closer to him as she did so.  "What do you mean it just happened?  Did you see it happen?  Here at the mall?  Did you see the mutant?"  Her eyes were wide and her mouth hung slightly open.  

All eyes were on Corey.  Even Lorenzo's could be seen in the rear view mirror as he drove.



_Detention Center_

Ms. Sikula stood silently as they all threw questions at her.  She was not surprised by this.  It was just a lot more questions than she was used to at once.  "First of all, not everything is predetermined.  Imagine when you take your car to the shop for a tune-up.  You know why you are taking it there but any number of things could happen after that."  She was watching each of their faces, trying to get a measure of their reactions.

"We attempt to match up your powers with any similar powers on file.  Certain powers are considered useful.  Say if you are a terra former then you can get a meaningful job in landscaping.  However if your power is to emit nuclear radiation from your eyes then you would be considered much more dangerous.  We do get a surprising number of new powers, though."

Ms. Sikula turned and looked more closely at the boys.  "You can certainly try and use your powers.  Do you have much control of your flames?  Would you burn your friends by accident Mr. Donaldson?  Not to worry, the collars on your necks as well as the energy being emitted by the colored light, both serve to dampen your abilities."  There was a smile on her face as she spoke to Sammy.  It was not overly friendly.

"As for your final fate, there are number of options.  Safety Centers or Housing Camps (we don't use the term internment camps) and  government service are but two options.  Your attitudes about the matter as well as what we learn about your abilities will determine most of this for us.  "

She moved through the room, looking closely at Eleyna and Catherine as she moved.  "Regardless.  By the end of the night you will be relocated to a larger facility for further testing.  After that, well I couldn't really say what is to happen.  And as for what I would do if I was discovered as a mutant?  I wouldn't have much choice.  I would hope to have an ability that would prove useful to the government.  If not, I wouldn't give them the chance to kill me."  Ms. Sikula no longer smiled.  She had stopped in front of Catherine with her back to Eleyna.

"Is there anything else I can educate you about, children?"  She turned and took in all of them with one look.  It was obvious she was accustomed to this sort of thing.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 28, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Detention Center_
> She moved through the room, looking closely at Eleyna and Catherine as she moved.  "Regardless.  By the end of the night you will be relocated to a larger facility for further testing.  After that, well I couldn't really say what is to happen.  And as for what I would do if I was discovered as a mutant?  I wouldn't have much choice.  I would hope to have an ability that would prove useful to the government.  If not, I wouldn't give them the chance to kill me."  Ms. Sikula no longer smiled.  She had stopped in front of Catherine with her back to Eleyna.
> 
> "Is there anything else I can educate you about, children?"  She turned and took in all of them with one look.  It was obvious she was accustomed to this sort of thing.




Gabe spoke as soon as Ms Sikula had finished, his voice even. "Yeah. Why are you such a bitch?" He paused for a moment, his face still unreadable. "And do you really expect any of us to believe your naughty word answer to Andrew's question? You wouldn't hope you could serve your country. Hell, you'd probably hide it if you were a mutant, not wanting it to destroy your cosy little life, your nice job where you get to educate 'poor, misguided mutants' and enjoy your little power trips. Did they get you to come in here just to irritate us? Because it's working." Gabe finished, his voice raising slightly on the last sentences; but not by much. Inside, he felt a boiling anger at this patronising woman, at her pat answers and oh-so-simple explanations. This wasn't going to be easy. It was going to be difficult, probably painful, and the last thing he wanted was Ms Sikula's rehearsed speeches. Gabe glaced at Eleyna again, trying to keep a lid on his anger and not do anything stupid. Well...stupider than mouthing off at Ms Sikula.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 28, 2004)

*Kyle Graham*

Kyle turns back to look at Corey, "Just what the newsies have said buddy, just that and rampant rumor, we'll find out more later I'm sure." smirks. "so, just sit back and enjoy your spot in back with the girls." he says with a bit of lightness.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo drove his car back to Kyle's home, keeping an eye on traffic (or the lack thereof) and watching out for police.  He tried to keep to the back streets and residential areas, staying away from the thoroughfares where they would be just begging to be stopped.

This concentration on his task kept him mostly silent for the journey, all the while with a smile on his face - looking like the cat that just caught the canary.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2004)

"Gabe, calm down." He walks next to him and whisper to him. "She is perfectly right. I hope too to have something usefull for the government. Think of it, if you are dangerous, you chance of escaping are slim, but if you are usefull and cooperative, the opportunity of freedom is a lot higher, as they will lower there guard. The best way to get your play, is to use what your opponent is the less expected to see. Let's play there game, we will make our move later."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 28, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Whitmyer Shopping Village_
> 
> Amanda slowly turned to look at Corey.  She had moved closer to him as she did so.  "What do you mean it just happened?  Did you see it happen?  Here at the mall?  Did you see the mutant?"  Her eyes were wide and her mouth hung slightly open.
> 
> All eyes were on Corey.  Even Lorenzo's could be seen in the rear view mirror as he drove.




Corey becomes visibly agititated by Amanda's questions, but he answers them.  "Yeah, i saw the mutant.  I was right next to him when he started catching fire.  It was Sammy Donaldson." He looks across the other passnegers in the car for any reaction to the name.  "He gave me a ride to the mall, then while we were there he lit up like a Christmas Tree and started flying.  He... they..."  Corey turned away and started looking out the window.  There was clearly more to the story, but he didn't look like he was about to tell it.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 1, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey becomes visibly agititated by Amanda's questions, but he answers them.  "Yeah, i saw the mutant.  I was right next to him when he started catching fire.  It was Sammy Donaldson." He looks across the other passnegers in the car for any reaction to the name.  "He gave me a ride to the mall, then while we were there he lit up like a Christmas Tree and started flying.  He... they..."  Corey turned away and started looking out the window.  There was clearly more to the story, but he didn't look like he was about to tell it.




Jen's hand touches Corey's shoulder softly and for once her smile is gone as her eyes glim in sympathy. 
"Just stay calm, no one's here to interogate you."
At that she glimpses at Amanda to make sure the girl understands she means it.
"Sammy, will make it and we'll see if we can help him somehow."


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 2, 2004)

_Lorenzo's Car_

Amanda turned red very quickly at Jennifer's look.  That seemed to quite tings down for most of the ride back.  Once at Kyle's everyone seemed to perk up again and started getting things together for a meal.  There were no more sirens or warnings.  Things seemed calm, almost as if it were a weekend off from school.  Unfortunately,  the weight of having friends captured as mutants as well as being potential mutants at a time of government level emergency, did not go away.



_Detention Center_
Ms. Sikula smiled.  It did not seem warm or friendly.  It actually seemed quite cold.  "Of course.  I had forgotten that the group of you are all of high school age and therefore have the answer to all of lifes questions.  In that case I'll leave you to figure out what comes next.  Farewell."  With that she left.  

The temperature in the room seemed to become even more frigid as the door slammed shut behind her.  The silence was deafening and the colored light could almost be felt.

The cameras in the room retracted back into the ceiling.

They were truly alone.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 3, 2004)

*Kyle Graham*

Kyle waits till he gets a chance and takes Corey aside. "Come on, help me set up the grill while the others get the rest of the stuff set up."

Once outside, he pulls out the charcoal and lighter and starts laying out the fire, "Don't look towards the house, I don't want you panicing when I ask you and alerting Amanda. How long you've known you've been a mutant?" Kyle asks quietly. "I can.. well.. sorta sense them."


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 3, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

As the group arrives at Kyle's house, Corey seems to be in a slightly better mood.  He immediately calls home and leaves a message on the machine saying where he is and giving the phone number.  He's about to plop onto the couch when Kyle calls him over.



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham*
> 
> Kyle waits till he gets a chance and takes Corey aside. "Come on, help me set up the grill while the others get the rest of the stuff set up."
> 
> Once outside, he pulls out the charcoal and lighter and starts laying out the fire, "Don't look towards the house, I don't want you panicing when I ask you and alerting Amanda. How long you've known you've been a mutant?" Kyle asks quietly. "I can.. well.. sorta sense them."




"I... what?"   Corey takes a couple steps away from Kyle.  "Are you kidding?  I'm not a freaking mutant."   At the last Corey's voice rises a little in pitch, reminding Kyle of the way he sounded when they talked on the phone.


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Ms. Sikula smiled. It did not seem warm or friendly. It actually seemed quite cold. "Of course. I had forgotten that the group of you are all of high school age and therefore have the answer to all of lifes questions. In that case I'll leave you to figure out what comes next. Farewell." With that she left.





Sammy had just wanted to rage. His fists white with pressure and he had felt his teeth grind as he had sneard through them..."Some day you ole' bag, pay back is such a b*****!"

"Damn it, these people are jerks! For real!!"  Sammy lowers his voice to a stern whisper, "Ok guys and gals, I don't think there will be much more time left for hugs and kisses and anymore personable group meetings with adult friendlies. We are going to have to get something going here, we have to get out! Ladies can you hear us ok? Gentlemen, its time we leave this establishment...any ideas?"


----------



## kid A (Oct 4, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Ms. Sikula*
> _Ms. Sikula smiled. It did not seem warm or friendly. It actually seemed quite cold. "Of course. I had forgotten that the group of you are all of high school age and therefore have the answer to all of lifes questions. In that case I'll leave you to figure out what comes next. Farewell." With that she left._




When the cold woman slammed the door, Eleyna raised her voice, hoping that they could hear her outside the room.  "I'm glad they hired a psychologist with the patience to help us through our problems.  Because, god forbid anyone going through a traumatizing situation from being defensive!  Settle down, kids!  Meds for everybody!"

She trailed off, and after a few moments, apologized to everyone for her tirade.  "M'sorry everyone.  It just irks me, is all.  I mean, why'd they even bother hiring someone to talk with us if they don't care in the first place."




> *Originally posted by Sammy*
> _"Damn it, these people are jerks! For real!!" Sammy lowers his voice to a stern whisper, "Ok guys and gals, I don't think there will be much more time left for hugs and kisses and anymore personable group meetings with adult friendlies. We are going to have to get something going here, we have to get out! Ladies can you hear us ok? Gentlemen, its time we leave this establishment...any ideas?"_




The hopelessness of the situation began to sink in.  Cold air pricked at her body through the jumpsuit, and Eleyna felt empty inside...  the now-familiar sense of her powers still so obviously missing.  Frowning, she looked through the glass at the boys.  "Sammy, I don't even know that we can do anything anyway, with these damn...  collars... stopping us from using our abilities."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2004)

"They close Al-Katraz because someone escape it. It was suppose to be the perfect prison. Did he had some power? I doubt. Nothing is impervious. I doubt it will be easy, but we have to do something. I think we have two choices. Play there game or not. Playing there game is the best way to have an easy opportunity to escape, but that mean gambling with one thing, that we have some power usefull to them. If we havn't, that opportunity may never show up. If we don't play there game, and try to escape pretty soon, and miss, we may be considered danger even if our power could be profitable to them...

Gabe, you have a cellular. I would like to call the coach. He knew more about me and Catherine than myself. I really have some question on how he learn all that. And maybe he will be able to help us from the outside, but I wouldn't bet on that."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 4, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As the group arrives at Kyle's house, Corey seems to be in a slightly better mood. He immediately calls home and leaves a message on the machine saying where he is and giving the phone number. He's about to plop onto the couch when Kyle calls him over.
> 
> 
> 
> "I... what?" Corey takes a couple steps away from Kyle. "Are you kidding? I'm not a freaking mutant." At the last Corey's voice rises a little in pitch, reminding Kyle of the way he sounded when they talked on the phone.



"Dude, chill." Kyle says as he looks at him. "I swear, i got to work on my delivery." shakes his head. "Just.. relax Core.. okay? I sensed something when you got in the car, so RELAX, cause.. think it through buddy, if I can sense mutants wihtout one of my gizmo's.. that makes me.." looks at him with a typical Kyle smirk. "So, keep it under your hat, I don't know how Amanda would handle it.. she's been gone a few years, I don't know what she thinks anymore okay?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 4, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Dude, chill." Kyle says as he looks at him. "I swear, i got to work on my delivery." shakes his head. "Just.. relax Core.. okay? I sensed something when you got in the car, so RELAX, cause.. think it through buddy, if I can sense mutants wihtout one of my gizmo's.. that makes me.." looks at him with a typical Kyle smirk. "So, keep it under your hat, I don't know how Amanda would handle it.. she's been gone a few years, I don't know what she thinks anymore okay?"




"Without gizmos?  You have mutant finding gizmos?"   Corey shakes his head, as if he can shake off the ridiculous idea.  "Wait, s-so you're saying you're a mutant, and you sense other mutants?"  _And I'm one too?  Yesterday I probably would have laughed, but today I think he might be telling the truth._

Disbelief and worry seem to chase each other across Corey's face.
"And, uh, why are you so worried about Amanda, but not Jennifer or Lorenzo?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo parked his car in front of the Graham residence, locking it on his way in.  He was still in a good mood, helping Amanda and Jennifer with fixings for lunch and just goodnaturedly rifling through Kyle's refrigerator.

"Cheese, cheese and more cheese.  The Graham's are into cheese, methinks," Lorenzo commented. "I didn't know there were this many kinds of cheese.  Which do you think should go on a burger, other than the obvious American and Swiss?"  

Lorenzo was a little curious about Amanda's story . . . but he didn't want to push anything or even seem interested.  She seemed to have some feelings for Kyle, even if he was being boneheaded and not noticing.  _'I mean, jeez, ya can't let something silly like a mutant scare affect possible relationships,'_ Lorenzo thought, though he really understood why Kyle was being uptight.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 4, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo parked his car in front of the Graham residence, locking it on his way in.  He was still in a good mood, helping Amanda and Jennifer with fixings for lunch and just goodnaturedly rifling through Kyle's refrigerator.
> 
> "Cheese, cheese and more cheese.  The Graham's are into cheese, methinks," Lorenzo commented. "I didn't know there were this many kinds of cheese.  Which do you think should go on a burger, other than the obvious American and Swiss?"




Happy to leave the pep talk to Kyle Jen starts preparing the table.
"Cheese, man I swear it you just want me to get fat. No wonder you're jealous, me looking so much better than you."
She laughs lightly and ducks her head just in case something starts flying in her direction, all the while trying to decide who is more in need to be told the truth. Amanda about the mutant thing or Kyle about her having the hots for him. 
_At least she's suspecting something his wrong. He's so busy worrying having a crush on me that he can't see what's right in front of his eyes. 
And now we have Corey too. I bet he's a mutant too, Kyle was to quick to try to get to talk to him alone. The day just gets more interesting every minute._


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 5, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Gabe, you have a cellular. I would like to call the coach. He knew more about me and Catherine than myself. I really have some question on how he learn all that. And maybe he will be able to help us from the outside, but I wouldn't bet on that."




Gabe turned to look at Andrew, frowning slightly. "I was thinking about calling him...but I'm wondering if that's what they want us to do. They were questioning me and Eleyna, asking how we'd managed to avoid being detected for so long. We didn't tell them anything...but if we call him, they'd only need to check the phone to find out things I'd rather they didn't know. Plus, like you said, I doubt he'd be able to help us from the outside." Gabe sighed and gestured to the bed. "But...I'm very tired, and maybe I'm just being paranoid. The phone's under the bed if you're sure this is what we should do." With that, he leant back against the wall again, looking exhausted and uncertain.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

"Yeah, it is surely under listening, but he put us here by leaving us in ignorance. Now, he owe us some explanation"

Andrew takes the phone but doesn't compose any number.

"But I am thinking about something... if we weren't the only mutant in the school. If they catch the coach, they may catch the others too."

Andrew finally start to compose a number, the one of the administartion of the school.

"Hi miss, I am Andrew Ward. I call because I won't be able to come in school tomorrow. I am sick, and my doctor said to keep bed for a time. I have a paper signed by him. I'll make sure you have a copy soon. And could you tell the coach Shelton that I won't be able to show up at his training this week and that my half day was cancelled. Thank you."

He closes the cellular.

"I hope he will understand. Dunno what good it will bring, but I think he will understand that what he tried to get me out happen finally."


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> "I hope he will understand. Dunno what good it will bring, but I think he will understand that what he tried to get me out happen finally."




Sammy had snatched the phone from Andrew. "You dumbass! I can't believe I'm in here for trying to save you and your stuck up girlfriend! Think you walking pile of mass! Cameras come down from the ceiling, and we have state of the art dog collars on us, you don't think they can hear us!? Freakin' Barney!!   Oohhhh...."  Sammy dropped to one knee with the sharp pain in his head from yelling. 

Sammy took several moments before returning to his feet and starts to whisper cautiously. "I'm cool. This must be what a bad hang over feelings like. Ok folks lets think, what type of locks or the doors holding us? Do they need a card or dial a code to get in or is it a standard key? If its a card swipe or dial then we should be able to use the recorder on the phone to record the frequencies of the code, then play it back...then we're out of these cells.....Maybe? If they're just key locks? Or the code audible isn't loud enough...well...someone else will have ta think of something.
Oh, and Gabe before we do anything, just in case erase that number off your phone."  Sammy handed Gabe his phone with a smirk.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Cheese, man I swear it you just want me to get fat. No wonder you're jealous, me looking so much better than you."




"Not jealous, just admiring," Lorenzo replied.  He waited for any other suggestions.  In the end, Lorenzo was still stuck with his head in the frig at a row of different types of cheeses.  Finally he grabbed three at random (not entirely at random - the orange with some red streaks looked kinda cool), and tossed them on the counter.  

"I'm off to check on the grill work . . . leave the beautiful ones in here to compare notes while I see if Kyle and Corey managed to set themselves on fire yet,"   Lorenzo added as he moved to the backyard.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2004)

"Well, if you are so bright Sammy, show us how you will get us out of here. Come on! We are waiting."


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> "Well, if you are so bright Sammy, show us how you will get us out of here. Come on! We are waiting."




Sammy turned sharp back at Andrew. "You dork, how old are you? You *are* older then me right? Football player and all that? Put your energy into freeing your _"wonderful" _ girlfriend and less at walking into something you can't finish!"

Whispering again but loud enough for Andrew to here; "Gabe with or without Mr. All-Star we have to get those girls and get outta dodge! What do you say try the cell or ya' got somethin' up your sleeve?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2004)

"Mr I-know-it-all, maybe you miss that, but I want us all out of here as much as you. So, when you'll put your plan into execution, don't forget one thing. We will have only one chance, because they will not give us another one. You can be sure of it. So your plan must be pretty good."


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> "Mr I-know-it-all, maybe you miss that, but I want us all out of here as much as you. So, when you'll put your plan into execution, don't forget one thing. We will have only one chance, because they will not give us another one. You can be sure of it. So your plan must be pretty good."




"Ya think? Thanks Mr. Positive! Now do you have any actual imput because if not I need complete silence for us to record the audiable sounds."

"Gabe unless you got something better bro, your gonna have to get sick fast. Have someone come in to check your well being...like they care."

Sammy looked at Gabe with a bit of nervousness.


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 8, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe finally responded to the growing argument betwee the two other boys.
"Look. At the moment, we can't escape. Firstly, we have no way of getting out of this room. Secondly, even if we did manage to somehow get the door open, there are a lot more of them than there are of us. They're trained professionals with weapons which I'm sure they won't hesitate to use on us. They think we're mutants, not kids. _If_ we weren't wearing these collars, maybe we could make a break for it; but even then, I'm not sure how good our chances would be. The government's been doing this for a long time. I'd imagine by now, they're pretty good at it. The best thing we can do at the moment is to wait, go along with it, and hope a chance to escape presents itself. I know it's not a great plan - in fact, it sucks. But I don't think we've got any other choice." As he finished speaking Gabe glanced at Eleyna again, seemingly loking for reassurance. He looked unhappy and tired, the apparent futility of their discussions of escape lingering in his tone. _'Who went and made me the mediator, anyways? It's not like I have any more idea of what to do..'_


----------



## kid A (Oct 8, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _...The best thing we can do at the moment is to wait, go along with it, and hope a chance to escape presents itself. I know it's not a great plan - in fact, it sucks. But I don't think we've got any other choice." As he finished speaking Gabe glanced at Eleyna again, seemingly loking for reassurance..._




She couldn't believe they were arguing.  Well, she supposed she _could_ believe it, considering their depressing situation.  But right now, Eleyna just wished that there was a little more maturity in their cell.  Gabe was the only one keeping his wits about him, and trying to keep Andrew and Sammy from each other's throats didn't seem to be helping much.

"Guys, c'mon, knock it off.  I mean...  Gabe's right.  There's not much we can do about it right now.  We've got nothing in here to help us.  Any phone calls we make could cause serious trouble for the person on the other end.  Listen...  If there _is_ a chance to escape, ever, we will do everything in our power to get out of here.  But let's not make things worse by arguing with eachother."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2004)

"So I was trying to tell him..." tell to himself Andrew. Seeing the point was made, Andrew just sit down on his bed and lay down, and stare at the ceilling.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 10, 2004)

_Kyle's Family's House_

While Kyle and Corey fired up the grill and discussed the days discoveries, Lorenzo, Jennifer and Amanda worked in the kitchen.  Lorenzo and Jennifer were spooked for a brief moment as an odd alarm sounded.  Luckily their reactions were minimal since it was only Amanda's cell phone.   It was pretty obvious it was her Mom as she continued to reassure her that she was fine and it was not a problem for her to be at Kyle's house.

She hung up the phone and looked at Lorenzo and Jennifer with wide eyes.  "Guess what you guys!  I just got off the phone with my mom and she's like all crazy to make sure I stay inside and don't go anywhere.  You know why?  The cops captured like 6 or 7 mutants and they're shipping them out of town tonight.  I guess they're in a big hurry because they got so many and they don't want anything to happen.  Isn't that wild?  I've gotta go tell Kyle!"




_Detention Center_

After a long time of coming up with escape plans it seemed that there was going to be no easy way out.  It was hard to keep track of time but it seemed like a few hours must have passed.  While Sammy tried to convince Gabe to fake being sick, the doors to both rooms sprung open and several guards filed into each room.  

They did not seem armed but they had full protective gear on over their blue jump suits.  It was odd but their human captors looked less than human with their face shields down, hiding their features.  Two guards walked up to each of the kids and put binders on their hands.  The binders covered both hands half way up to their elbows.  The binders were held together by a metal piece in the middle.  

Once that was done, their collar pieces were checked and they were walked out of their rooms.  Once in the hallway the two groups came together and were escorted by the entire group of guards.


----------



## kid A (Oct 11, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Once that was done, their collar pieces were checked and they were walked out of their rooms. Once in the hallway the two groups came together and were escorted by the entire group of guards._




She didn't fight the guards as they fitted her hands with the binders, nor did she speak as they secured the rest of her friends.  Instead, Eleyna followed instructions and co-operated without argument, all the while keeping a sharp watch about her for anything they might use to their advantage.

Once in the hallway, she moved indiscreetly to Gabe's side.  He looked so miserable, but despite his appearance, his presence truly comforted her.  Reassured her.  She felt herself blushing.  _Nice, Eleyna.  Real nice.  Way to keep a poker face._  Even though he had only been a room away, she realized how much she had missed him.  Grinning like an idiot, she directed her smile up at him, where she hoped it would be of some use.  "Hey!" she whispered quietly.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2004)

Andrew stare at the guards when they entered. He never opposate to what they did to him, he just kept his chin up and looked in the eyes the guards. They could treat him as a beast, but they would not take his dignity he thought to himself.

He took a look at Catherine, how she was faring. He couldn't take out the idea that she was here because of him. If he hadn't been curious...

In the corridor, he slips next to her, leaving his place next to Gabe to Eleyna. For a moment, an idea about Eleyna and Gabe flash in his mind, but it fastly dissapear when he look back at Catherine. He tries to smile at her, trying to make her understand that he was there, and she would not be alone.


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe went along silently with the guards, head bowed as he felt them secure binders on his hands. He brightened up slightly as the two groups met, immediately looked for Eleyna.



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Once in the hallway, she moved indiscreetly to Gabe's side.  He looked so miserable, but despite his appearance, his presence truly comforted her.  Reassured her.  She felt herself blushing.  _Nice, Eleyna.  Real nice.  Way to keep a poker face._  Even though he had only been a room away, she realized how much she had missed him.  Grinning like an idiot, she directed her smile up at him, where she hoped it would be of some use.  "Hey!" she whispered quietly.




Despite himself, Gabe couldn't help smiling back. He softly whispered in response. "Hey." Gabe just smiled at Eleyna for a few moments, his mood seeming to improve immediately. Then he whispered again, his smile taking on a sheepish, slightly sad quality. "I think this is where I'm supposed to crack a joke to make things seem better, but I can't think of any." Gabe glanced at the other kids as they walked and then back to Eleyna again. "And I have to admit, I haven't exactly come up with a master escape plan yet. Sammy seems to think it's all some sort of game, that we can bust our way out of here like some kind of superheroes. And Andrew..." He trailed off with a shrug and sighed quietly. "Eleyna, just...don't go anywhere, OK? I think you're the only thing keeping me in one piece at the moment." Gabe smiled sadly as he spoke, acknowledging the ineffectuality of his plea in a place where neither Eleyna nor himself had any say in where they were placed or with whom. Then he fell silent again, staying close to Eleyna as they continued on.


----------



## kid A (Oct 11, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _"Eleyna, just...don't go anywhere, OK? I think you're the only thing keeping me in one piece at the moment." Gabe smiled sadly as he spoke, acknowledging the ineffectuality of his plea in a place where neither Eleyna nor himself had any say in where they were placed or with whom. Then he fell silent again, staying close to Eleyna as they continued on._




Slowly walking the corridors, Eleyna felt very strange.  For the life of her, she could not stop smiling.  "Don't worry, Gabe.  I'm not gonna leave you."  They walked in silence for a few moments before she spoke again, "And, you don't need to crack jokes to make things seem better, y'know.  Not for me, anyways."  Nudging him playfully with her shoulder, she continued quietly, "I feel better just having you here with me."

For the moment, walking toward their fate, Eleyna could not shake the odd feeling that things were not as bad as they seemed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 11, 2004)

Kyle Graham


"So we alright with this?" he asks calmly. "Look, no one knows but me, I've not told anyone or will I till you say it's cool, so relax man.." offers his hand. "Now, you want steak or burgers, I think my uncle won't sweat us dipping into the cooler for a beer or two. You look like you could use one."


----------



## Keia (Oct 11, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

_Kyle's Family's House_



			
				Amanda said:
			
		

> She hung up the phone and looked at Lorenzo and Jennifer with wide eyes.  "Guess what you guys!  I just got off the phone with my mom and she's like all crazy to make sure I stay inside and don't go anywhere.  You know why?  The cops captured like 6 or 7 mutants and they're shipping them out of town tonight.  I guess they're in a big hurry because they got so many and they don't want anything to happen.  Isn't that wild?  I've gotta go tell Kyle!"




"Whoa, that's something," Lorenzo agreed, acting only mildly surprised.  "Go let Kyle know, he may have to put the skids on this outing and send us home.  Jennifer, I can give you and Corey a ride if you need it."

When Amanda leaves, Lorenzo moved to Jennifer and said quietly, "Guess we better get moving on a prison break plan."


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 11, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle Graham
> 
> 
> "So we alright with this?" he asks calmly. "Look, no one knows but me, I've not told anyone or will I till you say it's cool, so relax man.." offers his hand. "Now, you want steak or burgers, I think my uncle won't sweat us dipping into the cooler for a beer or two. You look like you could use one."




Corey will hesitantly shake Kyle's hand.  _How can he be so calm about this?  I guess he's been a mutant for awhile so he's used to it._ "Uh, gimme a burger." _I've never had a beer before._ "And sure, I'll take a beer." 

_He completely ignored my question about Amanda... why would he be so worried about her?_


----------



## Radiant (Oct 11, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's House_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Once Amanda has left them alone for a moment Jen starts to breath again. 
"Ok, did you hear that number? And now consider all of us. Such a nest of mutants on one strike? They are hunting them for years now, it should be impossible. Why did they never detect some of us before. Something strange is going on here."
She stays rather calm but decides it would be a good time to try why her parents think so high of coffee.
"Maybe someone knows more about this. But I have no clue who."
Despite herself she finds herself wondering where she migh get a gone or something. 
_We are talking about the police here. We can't exactly fight them free like in some movie. We're just kids._


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "Ok, did you hear that number? And now consider all of us. Such a nest of mutants on one strike? They are hunting them for years now, it should be impossible. Why did they never detect some of us before. Something strange is going on here."




"Yeah . . . and I don't understand it any better,"  Lorenzo offered.  "All I know is that right now it's only you, me, Corey and Kyle against the world.  Until someone proves otherwise . . . thats the way its got to be."

"Our first order of business should be getting the others out before they're shipped somewhere we can't help them from,"   Lorenzo continued.  From his tone, it seemed that Lorenzo had a plan . . . or at least the beginnings of one.  "To understand what we have to work with, we need to learn about how Corey can help."

Lorenzo was careful not to mention either their power and abilities or their plans very specific.  He was getting paranoid . . . and guessed that it was a good thing.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 14, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Yeah . . . and I don't understand it any better,"  Lorenzo offered.  "All I know is that right now it's only you, me, Corey and Kyle against the world.  Until someone proves otherwise . . . thats the way its got to be."
> 
> "Our first order of business should be getting the others out before they're shipped somewhere we can't help them from,"   Lorenzo continued.  From his tone, it seemed that Lorenzo had a plan . . . or at least the beginnings of one.  "To understand what we have to work with, we need to learn about how Corey can help."
> 
> Lorenzo was careful not to mention either their power and abilities or their plans very specific.  He was getting paranoid . . . and guessed that it was a good thing.




"Hey, if it's us agains the world then it should better hold tight to it's seatbelts. Never made a habbit of loosing and don't intend on starting it now. I bet Kyle will find out what's with Corey."
It takes her a second to think about the next part. It's still hard to even think like that.
"Once we know it's time to send the ...normal one's...home to get them out of this whole mess."
She doesn't even think of asking for a plan. She's not even sure she wants to know since their chances look so slim to her. They'll make it work...somehow.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 19, 2004)

_Kyle's Family's House_

Corey tipped the can back and tasted the odd flavor of the beer as it poured into his mouth.  

Kyle had fired up the grill and was cleaning off the surface when Amanda came rushing outside.  "Hey guys!  I was just talking to my mom and she said the cops caught a bunch of mutants and they are shipping them out of town tonight.  Kinda creepy, huh?  Anyway, Zo and Jen wanted me to tell you and see what ya thought."  

She moved closer to Kyle, as if to stay warm, brushing up against his arm.  "A beer?  Do you think I could have one?"  As she looked up at Kyle, he was looking back into the house where he also saw that Lorenzo and Jennifer were staring back at him.




_Detention Center_

They were treated roughly without being harmed as the guards moved them across the huge, indoor parking area.  A large, dark truck, with no markings, stood by in the center of the area.  The truck was definitely not off the dealer lot but also not fancy enough to get a second look on a crowded road.  

While the others whispered, Sammy listened to two of the guards talking.  They did not go into detail but if he understood them, it sounded like they would be travelling underground for about a mile before coming out onto the main road.  And it definitely sounded like they were going to Youngstown.  

The air in the garage was even cooler than that in their cells.  As they got closer to the truck they all quickly noticed there were no windows.  They were stopped and patted down before they got into the truck.  They were now close enough they could almost see inside.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 19, 2004)

Kyle smiles and pulls out a can. "Careful, don't get caught by your sister." he teases. "and drink slow, Corey. I know you had a bad day but you need to slow down a bit, you get sick and my uncle's 'I don't see I don't yell' rule goes out the window." Kyle sighs as he listens to Amanda. "Your sister will be checking at your house I'm sure, might want to check in with her at the least. As it is, everyone else is too far across town to make it before Curfew, but your place is just across the street." looks disappointed. "was hoping we could catch up later you know.."


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 19, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey takes a long gulp of the beer, and barely manages to keep himself from coughing.  _People actually like this stuff?  It tastes like... spoiled soda._  But he keeps his thoughts to himself, and continues drinking it at a slower pace.  

When Amanda comes outside, he listens intently.  "I wonder how many a bunch is." _Did Sammy live?  Is he one of those mutants?  I'll never see him again either way.  _ He takes another big gulp of beer.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrew stay silent, and stay alert to see if there would not be something that could help the group to escape during the travel... it may be the first true occasion to escape, he knew it.


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> While the others whispered, Sammy listened to two of the guards talking. They did not go into detail but if he understood them, it sounded like they would be travelling underground for about a mile before coming out onto the main road. And it definitely sounded like they were going to Youngstown.




Underground for that long? Wheres that at?  Sammy had thought. There aren't many places you can drive underground around this area. And Youngstown is a haul from here. Man, we've gotta determine a route and pray Gabe retaines his cell through this pat down.

Sammy' attention was flashed back to reality with a sharp tug from an officer.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 25, 2004)

_Kyle's Family's House_

Lorenzo and Jennifer managed to finish getting everything inside ready for dinner while trying to figure out how to even begin to plot the escape of their friends.  They were both determined in the belief that they could do something to help if only they had some kind of information to work with.  They both watched Kyle, Corey and Amanda out the window waiting to see what Kyle made of her news and what would happen next.  All they saw were three teenage kids drinking beer by the grill.

Amanda helped herself to a beer and smiled at Kyle after taking a drink.  Then she got serious and looked at Corey.  "So, you saw the mutant get captured?  Some kid from your school, right?  What was it like, were you scared?  I've never seen anything like that, it's got to be so cool."  She moved one of the plastic chairs over from the other end of the patio and sat near Kyle, facing Corey.



_Detention Center_

Although they each knew it was a genetic quirk that put them here, the pat down made them start to feel like criminals.  On of the guards found the cell phone on Gabe and was quick to share it with the others.  He held Gabe's shoulder with a steady grip while he spoke.  "Hey, look at this.  Must have been first shift that brought this kid in, he's got a cell phone on him!"  Another guard spoke up.  "Here, I'll take that to I.D., you know they're gonna wanna see it."  No more attention was given to Gabe and after a moment his blood no longer felt like ice and his heartbeat slowed back down.


----------



## kid A (Oct 25, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _..."Hey, look at this. Must have been first shift that brought this kid in, he's got a cell phone on him!" Another guard spoke up. "Here, I'll take that to I.D., you know they're gonna wanna see it." No more attention was given to Gabe and after a moment his blood no longer felt like ice and his heartbeat slowed back down._




Co-operating fully with the guards, Eleyna was irritated when they had to go through yet another pat-down at the truck.  _How many times do they need to do this?  It's not like we've had access to anything we could use to our advantage!_  She sighed audibly and feigned indifference despite her feelings of extreme uncomfortability.  When the guards reached Gabe however, her heart sank.  They had discovered his cell phone, but the worst part was that the last recorded number on it would be Andrew's call to Coach Shelton.  _Great,_ she thought.  _Now that idiot has probably gotten the coach in trouble._

She looked over at Gabe and very softly offered a sympathetic apology.  "Sorry about your phone, Gabe."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 25, 2004)

Kyle Graham


"It's kinda hard on us, actually, Amanada. You don't know most of the folks that well anymore, and well it is kind of a shock to see a freind carted off to one of those camps where mutants are worked to death. I mean, you can't really blame a person for their genes can you?" Kyle says gently. :I wonder what she thinks of mutants:


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 25, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Kyle's Family's House_
> Amanda helped herself to a beer and smiled at Kyle after taking a drink.  Then she got serious and looked at Corey.  "So, you saw the mutant get captured?  Some kid from your school, right?  What was it like, were you scared?  I've never seen anything like that, it's got to be so cool."  She moved one of the plastic chairs over from the other end of the patio and sat near Kyle, facing Corey.




Corey scowls at Amanda.

"Seeing the cops shoot down some criminal on tv is cool...  seeing them shoot down someone you know isn't."

Then he turns around and heads inside.


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy's head sunk low when he had watched the guard pull that phone from Gabe's possession. 

Sammy had looked over to the guard with defeat and a low tone. "Do we get to go to the restroom before our lil' trip?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 29, 2004)

_Kyle's Family's House_

Amanda looked at Kyle and Corey and her face quickly become red.  "Oh, I'm sorry.  I guess to me it is all kind of like seeing it on tv.  I wonder what all those people in Youngstown do, knowing that big mutant processing facility is right outside of town.  Do they get weirded out or do they just ignore it."  

Amanda shivered and sat down her beer.  "I think I'm gonna go back in.  It got kinda cold out here, ya know."




_Detention Center_

The guards finished their search and started to line the kids up when Sammy asked to go to the bathroom.  All of the guards seemed to make a face or roll their eyes.  The guard closest to Sammy pointed at a door on the nearby wall.  "Yeah, over this way."  The other guards moved the line over to the bathroom, knowing that a chain reaction had just began.  The driver of the transport vehicle walked back to the break room to freshen his cup of coffee.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

When he gets inside, Corey turns on the local news to see if there's anything about the mutant boom.  He remains standing in the living room, apparently looking at the wall above and to the left of the tv.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 29, 2004)

"Okay..and I'm sorry if I snapped at you, Amanada, you know how I am.. always the dogooder." let's her and Corey head in while he tends to the grill and stews on what, if anything, he could possibly do to help  his interred friends and coming up blank.


----------



## kid A (Oct 29, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _The guards finished their search and started to line the kids up when Sammy asked to go to the bathroom. All of the guards seemed to make a face or roll their eyes. The guard closest to Sammy pointed at a door on the nearby wall. "Yeah, over this way." The other guards moved the line over to the bathroom, knowing that a chain reaction had just began. The driver of the transport vehicle walked back to the break room to freshen his cup of coffee._




_Oh man, c'mon!_  It was bad enough that this was dragging out the way it was, but now they all had to go to the restroom, too?  Eleyna did need to go.  Not bad, but she probably would have needed to later during their transport to Youngstown.  The whole thing frustrated her anyway.  All she wanted was for this to be over.  The waiting was killing her.

At least Gabe was with her again.  Following him in line to the restroom, she spoke softly, "Gabe, what's wrong?  Why are you being so quiet?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 29, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Jen lays her feet on the table once they all went outside. For a second she wonders what Kyle would say to that but decides it is the last of her worries now.
"So what's your plan wise one? Who know's how long we have before they ship them of to, god knows where."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 29, 2004)

_I just hope he isn't planning something stupid_

Andrew follow the group, without a word, always having an eye on Catherine...


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo waited to see if Amanda actually went home or not before starting to speak with the others.  Once it was just Corey, Kyle, Jennifer and himself, Lorenzo would start talking.




			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> "So what's your plan wise one? Who know's how long we have before they ship them of to, god knows where."




"I'm guessing the where is to Youngstown, and the when is tonite," Lorenzo said.  "So . . . we don't have much time."

"I think everyone here needs to come clean . . . and I'll start,"  Lorenzo said.  "I think I can read thoughts . . . not much, but I guess its enough to get the camps.  I guess I can help with getting passwords or codes, if someone else knows about them, but that's about it."

Lorenzo waited to see if anyone else jumped in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 30, 2004)

Kyle sighs as he sits down. "I can .. you know.. pose as whoever we need to get in.." shudders at the thought of the pain of his changes. "And with your help we can get the codes and such right Lorenzo? Jen and Corey could be outside interfernce for us.. Corey you think you could spoof the phone system so all out going calls are intercepted? We could ..you know.. have you guys pose as my bosses and have me go in and walk them out with a fake warrant then."


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 31, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey simply gapes as Kyle and Lorenzo start casually discussing mutant powers and jailbreaks.  "Whoa, you mean e-everyone here is a mutant?  This is nuts.  Who is the 'them' you want to bust out?  Who'd they get other than Sammy?" _Andrew and Catherine?  They couldn't be talking about them._ "This is all f*cking crazy.  We, we're high schoolers, we'll just get shot or something. "  Even as he says it Corey feels a pang of guilt, remembering Sammy telling him to run while flying into a swat team.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 31, 2004)

Kyle Graham

"Look Corey, it's like this. I got two powers.. One hurts like all get out when I use it, and the other is a.. knack for knowing who is a mutant." looks him square in the eye. "Trust me, I grew up hearing how things used to be and what went wrong with this country." this is a new Kyle, more serious and focused than the school prankster. "I get to hear my aunt cry at night sometimes because she's can't have kids without a gene screen she's sure she'll fail. I got my uncle getting angry every time he sees a Sentinel on TV and who won't tell me a thing about my folks. I am pretty sure my dad was a mutant, almost as sure as I am that all of us are. I'm tired of watching and waiting to be rounded up. I am not asking anyone to come along with me, but I can't just walk in without support you know. So, can you do it or not?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 31, 2004)

Corey looks down at his feet as Kyle finishes speaking.  _It is crazy.  How did I get into this?  Just a bunch of bad luck.  No... a bunch of stuff that seemed like bad luck, but it all happened because I'm a mutant.  I'm a damn mutie.  Sammy wouldn't hesitate.  He's the one that had bad luck, lighting up in the middle of a stakeout.  I owe it to him to at least try.  Wish I knew how._ 

Corey looks up at Kyle again, and for once he sounds sure of himself, although he still stutters.  "Al-alright, I'm in."   His eyes wander across Jennifer and Lorenzo as he continues.  "I can run really fast.  And... I dunno.  I think.. I think I knocked out Dennis last month.  I don't know how to spoof a phone."   He frowns.  "I'm not e-even sure what that means.  But we can't just, walk in the place.  They've probably got.. m-mutant scanner thingies all over.  Maybe we could stop them on the way to Youngstown?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2004)

Kyle Graham 2/2 hp

"Good, we can get all grumpy and depressed about being MUTANTS later." Kyle says to Corey as he claps him on the shoulder.  "Let's see what we've got, a Telepath of some sort." nods to Lorenzo, "a speedster." looks to Jenn, "Any idea of your talents and me." puts a hand on his chest. "A mutant shapeshifter slash bloodhound."


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

"Doesn't sound like we're the frontal assault guys . . . and girl," Lorenzo said, smiling.  Even through all of this tense talk, he seemed really relaxed . . . calm.  He laid out the next issue with that same calm, as if he was just talking about what he liked on his pizza."Stopping them along the road would probably be the best idea.  There is a big drawback, though. Hitting them on the route is a one-shot deal.  If they try anything tricky, and we miss them, we've lost any shot at saving them."

"That said, I'm up for it," Lorenzo said.  "Now we need to know, where . . . and when . . . and develop a plan of some kind before that time.  Piece of cake."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle Graham 2/2 hp
> 
> "Good, we can get all grumpy and depressed about being MUTANTS later." Kyle says to Corey as he claps him on the shoulder.  "Let's see what we've got, a Telepath of some sort." nods to Lorenzo, "a speedster." looks to Jenn, "Any idea of your talents and me." puts a hand on his chest. "A mutant shapeshifter slash bloodhound."




"I don't know much about the mutant buisness but it looks like I'm tough to hurt. Couldn't even cut me with a knife then I tried. And if I get hit I actualy feel better."
She blinks.
"No nasty commmets please. ...
I think I can somehow blast away with the energy og whatever hit me. I just don't know how much damage I can take. So I hope I won't get shot or something but if I might even survive it. So if it comes to fighting it should be me."
Her expression is not too happy at that but she does her best not to look affraid. Corey appears nervous enough without her making it any worse.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "I don't know much about the mutant buisness but it looks like I'm tough to hurt. Couldn't even cut me with a knife then I tried. And if I get hit I actualy feel better."
> She blinks.
> "No nasty commmets please. ...
> I think I can somehow blast away with the energy og whatever hit me. I just don't know how much damage I can take. So I hope I won't get shot or something but if I might even survive it. So if it comes to fighting it should be me."
> Her expression is not too happy at that but she does her best not to look affraid. Corey appears nervous enough without her making it any worse.




"So like, if I hit you with a baseball bat, then you punched Kyle, it would be like I hit Kyle with the bat?"   Corey tries to shut out the mental image of himself whacking Jennifer with a baseball bat while she just stands there, but doesn't have much success. 

"Um, what if I hit you ten times?  Then could you, like, punch Kyle ten times as hard?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2004)

Kyle Graham hp 2/2

Kyle paces thinking on this a bit, a very strange sight considering most of the time Kyle is usually the class clown. After a few minutes of thinking. "Doubtful that we can pull off a really heavy handed snatch and grab, we're just a group of new mutants barely coming into our power. We sure as hell aren't the X-men or the Avengers.. besides look how they wound up." shakes his head. "We're going to need a bit of distraction and suberfuge. I can be the intial draw, if we pick the right look for me to run as, Lorenzo can get us the info we need once we stop them, Jennifer and Corey could be the way we stop the transport. Problem is like this... a: how do we find the transport? b. how do we get it to stop c. how do we protect our identies, I'm the only shapeshifter in the group d. most importantly how do we hide the others AFTER we get away? I mean by now the authorities might have rolled everything with a wrinkle in it for indentification purposes and know what they did when they were 5." Kyle sighs. "I have a ROUGH plan, but it's got a lot of holes in it. Anyone got any ideas?"


----------



## Keia (Nov 2, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> " . . . how do we protect our identities, I'm the only shapeshifter in the group d. most importantly how do we hide the others AFTER we get away? I mean by now the authorities might have rolled everything with a wrinkle in it for indentification purposes and know what they did when they were 5." Kyle sighs. "I have a ROUGH plan, but it's got a lot of holes in it. Anyone got any ideas?"




"Well, as for c:  I'm thinking dark shades, wigs and hats, . . . or less cool, halloween costumes and masks . . . I think I've got a Predator mask still at home from the Predator 5 movie a couple of years ago,"  Lorenzo smiled at the thoughts of the cool costume and party he went to . . . but he returned to reality soon enough.

"for d: let's worry about hiding them after their free . . . cart before the horse and all of that stuff,"  Lorenzo added.  "For the plan . . . the damsel in distress always seems to work in the movies . . . or, which would be really cool, Jennifer could ram the transport in a truck or something."

"Jenn, if you absorb impacts, you should be protected . . . and juiced up after the impact to blast anyone that tries to stop us.  I'm not certain how safe it would be . . . plus we'd need to disable the air bag in the truck, so that you could get out and all.  Maybe that's not a good idea."

Lorenzo grabbed one of the abandoned beers and took a hearty swig.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "So like, if I hit you with a baseball bat, then you punched Kyle, it would be like I hit Kyle with the bat?"   Corey tries to shut out the mental image of himself whacking Jennifer with a baseball bat while she just stands there, but doesn't have much success.
> 
> "Um, what if I hit you ten times?  Then could you, like, punch Kyle ten times as hard?"




The idea of getting hit with baseball bats doesn't appear too attracive too Jen and she winces about the idea of even repeating it.
"I'm not sure about you'r hobbies but getting beat up with baseball bats is not among mine so I have no idea what would happen. More importantly I would be very  happy if I don't have to find out."
She tries to pictures herself driving a truck headlong into a car full of people and fails miserably.
"No offense Lorenzo but that sucks. Hitting people with trucks isn't high in my to do list.And our firiends will be in that car too. But you're right, the damsel in distress could work. Maybe we can just fake an accident to get them to stop. They're still cops so they should feel like helping me. I hope..."
At least the idea of masks sounds better.
"Halloween? Never, but how to find a mask fitting to my outfit? I could spend the whole day looking for that..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 2, 2004)

Kyle Graham hp 2/2

"I think a 'distress' senario might work." Kyle says as he sits down. "But we need to think on how to apply our talents. I mean, I can be the one in distress, we got two folks who can do the blindesiding." Nods to Corey and Jennifer as he collects the beers to put them away. "we need to be thinking clear at this point, sorry. Lorenzo can do the mind bending stuff so we know what they are thinking, but how do we put it all together. I draw them out, you guys knock them down and Lorenzo helps with the cooridiantion?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2004)

_Detention Center_

Sammy, Gabe, Andrew, Eleyna and Catherine were moved to the truck and led inside one at a time.  Once inside they were strapped into a seat with a five point harness.  From there their feet were secured to the floor and their hands were left shackled in front of them in the metal restraints.  Lighting inside was not too bad.  There was not a lot of light but there was some and the glow of lights from the instrument panels and computer screens added to that.  It was slightly warmer in the truck but a chill remained.  The smell of the truck could best be described as stale.  

Four of the guards remained in the truck when the doors closed.  They talked among themselves, mostly.  Gabe slowly looked around the truck and made eye contact with Eleyna.  He asked how she was doing and one of the guards told him to knock it off.  After a bit it seemed they did not mind the kids talking as long as it was in soft tones.  Catherine answered one of Andrews questions and then looked at him.  "Andrew, I know you care about me but you don't have to look out for me any more.  Things have changed and you probably won't be able to for much longer.  Thank you for your love, you have been great to me.  I don't want to talk and fight about what's gonna happen.  Let's just talk about normal things for a little bit, okay?"

The truck began to move and the hearts of each of them seemed to stop briefly.    



_Kyle's Family's House_

They worked as they ate.  They brainstormed options and tactics while making burgers, fries, pizza rolls and chips.   They finished the meal and were nearly done with clean-up.  They were closer to a plan and had come to the decision that something would have to be done soon or they would be out of time.  While they made arrangements to finalize the plan, the phone rang. 

It was Amanda.  She told Kyle she was sorry for how she acted.  She had missed him and wanted to see him but never thought about how the day was affecting him.  She knew he needed to spend time with his friends and that was fine.  She was not going back to Philadelphia for a week and she would like it if he called her sometime.  

Corey did offer that if they needed a vehicle to use, Sammy's was at the mall and would simply get traced back to a captured mutant.  They had gotten serious and started making some hard choices.  Things would never be the same for any of them and right now, none of them seemed to care.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 3, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey frowns and looks down at his feet again after hearing Jennifer's response to his questions.  "I thought... sorry."   

He pulls a deck of cards out of his pocket and starts shuffling it on his knee as the others talk for a few minutes before chiming in again.  

"Um, I don't think we should expect them to stop just for a broken car on the shoulder.  You might want to, uh, get in the road, flag them down or something. ...  If it's like the van that was at the mall, there'll probably be two guys in front, and then most of them locked up in back.  I don't think there were, uh, windows.  If we could get rid of the front guys somehow, we just, like, open up the back with a buncha guns pointing in there.  If you could talk them out of the truck it could work."  As he speaks Corey deals out a game of solitare, and seems to be focusing all his attention on the cards.


----------



## kid A (Nov 3, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _The truck began to move and the hearts of each of them seemed to stop briefly._




Eleyna fumed as the guards shushed Gabe.  Desperately wanting to lash out at them, she held her toungue, knowing that it wouldn't help matters.  Instead, she gave Gabe a comforted look, trying to indicate to him that she was alright, that he shouldn't worry.

When the truck started moving, though, she knew she wasn't alright.  Her new-found abilities were gone, leaving her feeling empty inside, like part of her was missing or lost.  The only thing filling the void was an overbearing sense of dread about what would happen to them in Youngstown.  _What will they do with Gabe?  With Sammy?  With Catherine and Andrew?  There's gotta be a way out of this!_  She found herself scanning the truck for some kind of escape, knowing she wouldn't find anything useful.

Now, the only salvation from her depression was Gabe.  He seemed so calm, as though he knew that everything would be okay.  Eleyna knew better.  She knew he was probably suffering the same dread.  That he was keeping his cool facade for her sake.  Despite this, his presence still calmed her...  soothed her nerves.  She smiled at him, hoping it was enough to calm him as well.  

Looking around the truck, she saw Sammy on her other side.  She whispered to him, "Hey Sammy, how're you holding up?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 3, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe seemed to snap back into himself as the truck began moving, almost as if he'd just woken up. When he glanced around, the familiar look was back in his eyes; the look that said he hadn't given up. His response to Eleyna's meeting of his gaze was a slight nod, and a supportive smile, but he didn't speak, instead studying the guards out of the corner of his eye. Gabe surreptitiously tested the strength of the harness, and of the restraints securing their feet to the floor, though he wasn't expecting anything. _'OK, four guards in here, plus the driver, and we're powerless and are unable to move. Plus, I'm exhausted. There's got to be some way out, though..something we can do. Hey...I wonder what would happen if I pretended I had a power and it was activating, despite the collar? It might throw them off if they're so sure these collars stop us doing anything...but if that's the case, they might decide we're too dangerous to keep around and just shoot us. Still...it's the only plan I've got. If I do it at the right time...maybe it'd work. Help the others, at least.'_ Gabe kept looking around, searching for where they kept the keys to the harnesses.. 

(OOC: Nuke, a couple of quick questions here; 1) How does it look like the harnesses are undone? Key, computer, big red button? 2) How are we secured to the floor, and how does it look like that's undone? and 3) Where exactly are we in the truck and where are the guards? Where's Gabe in relation to the other kids? Is Eleyna next to him, directly opposite him, somewhere on the same or opposite side of the truck? I'm asking because I'd like to know my chances of whispering about my 'plan' to the others; presumably the chances of me being overheard when speaking to someone right next to me is slim..? Thanks!)


----------



## Radiant (Nov 3, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

"Well, we don't have guns Corey. But still we could try that. I don't want to think much about my chances against a trained cop but with my new little edge it might work. And if we take on only a few at a time we might even have a chance. What's the shortest route they can take?"
Jen starts up to get her coat.
"We should get moving, we can worry about the exact details once we're ahead of them. All this planning ain't worth crap if we just wait till they're gone."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 3, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Well, we don't have guns Corey. But still we could try that. I don't want to think much about my chances against a trained cop but with my new little edge it might work. And if we take on only a few at a time we might even have a chance. What's the shortest route they can take?"



"We don't, but the first two will have guns." Corey replies quietly.


> Jen starts up to get her coat.
> "We should get moving, we can worry about the exact details once we're ahead of them. All this planning ain't worth crap if we just wait till they're gone."




"Don't we need disguises first?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 3, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Don't we need disguises first?"





In best movie tradition Jen rips of the lower half of her shirt to get enough to wrap it arund the lower half of her face.
"Will do, and what sensible person ever goes out without sunglasses?"
She smiles at corey and flicks them out of her pocket.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2004)

Kyle Graham hp 2/2

"Don't worry about me, I got that covered for me." Kyle says as she looks to Jennifer. "So, you want to be one of the bushwackers or you going to be up front with me?" He asks as he considers who he could 'be' for the disquise.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> In best movie tradition Jen rips of the lower half of her shirt to get enough to wrap it arund the lower half of her face.
> "Will do, and what sensible person ever goes out without sunglasses?"
> She smiles at corey and flicks them out of her pocket.




Corey stares at her bared midriff for a second before responding.  "Um, me?"  Then he looks down at his own midriff. _I like this shirt._ "I, uh, hmm." Then he pulls off his own shirt, turns it inside out, and tries wrapping it around his head, leaving an opening to see out of.  "I n-need a safety-pin or something, it'll fly off if I, uh, run."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2004)

Andrew seems surprise by Catherine answer, but after a moment, he seems to relax. "Yeah; you're right... it's just I feel like the one resposible for all this. If I didn't had ask you to get out of school, if I hadn't been that curious about that accident. There is little we can do for now, but... you speak like if we will be split, maybe not... ... speaking of something else, normal things. It's just not easy to have a normal subject in that position, after that change in our life... I only hope it doesn't turn for the worst for both of us."


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

"Shades and a ballcap will have to do for me,"  Lorenzo replied.  ". . . unless we swing by my house for a couple of masks and stuff."

"A ski mask would probably work better than your shirt, Core,"  Lorenzo added.  He leaned back and stretched, his arms way over his head.  "Kyle should have something like that around here.  I can run everybody to the mall, we can enter, walk through the mall and exit out by Sammy's truck.  'Course it'd be good ta have the keys for the baby, unless someone can hotwire the vehicle.  And we may want to have my car somewhere to swap to if we get in a chase.  Cash might be important too.  I can stop at an ATM in the mall for some money."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 4, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Even trying as hard as she can Jen just can't surpress a laugh then Corey pulls up his shirt.
"Well, you would sure confuse those cops then you attack them like that... . Lorenzo's idea sound pretty good, let's follow the wise old man."
She gives Kyle a soft nudge to the shoulder.
"Of course I'll be up front with you. I'm allways right in the middle of the fun."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 4, 2004)

Corey puts his shirt back, looking more than a little red in the face.  He suddenly remembers what he thought the first time he saw the three of them this morning.



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> When he reaches the parking lot, he sees them talking to Kyle Graham and stops.  _Who am I kidding?  We just need Andrew Ward out here and it'll be the who's who of Whitmyer High School.  They don't want to hang out with me._




_But now they're stuck with me because I'm a mutant._ Corey stands there quietly and waits for the others to figure out their plan.


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> The truck began to move and the hearts of each of them seemed to stop briefly.




After the van had jerked into movement Sammy's breathing had stopped. A brief second to take in the air and for him to open his eyes. He watched to others; the look on their faces had matched his own feelings. 

Sammy sitting there. Helpless. Something has to be done. 





> "Hey Sammy, how're you holding up?"




Sammy whispered lightly, "I'm soild, you?  Hey Eleyna, just for future reference, if we ever get out of this alive all of us, together....I want my
parking space back."Sammy gave an airy chuckle and a quick wink.


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Sammy*
> _Sammy whispered lightly, "I'm soild, you? Hey Eleyna, just for future reference, if we ever get out of this alive all of us, together....I want my
> parking space back." Sammy gave an airy chuckle and a quick wink._




She stared incredulously for a second at Sammy.  _Is he serious?_  When he winked and laughed, however, she couldn't help it.  For some reason, it was the funniest thing she had ever heard.  Despite the possiblity of angry guards, Eleyna began giggling and couldn't stop for a few minutes.  

When she finally calmed down, she told him, "Right.  It's yours."


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jennifer said:
			
		

> Lorenzo's idea sound pretty good, let's follow the wise old man."[/color]




"Wise old man, my butt,"  Lorenzo responsed, grinned, then raised his hands and shaped them into claws, trying to look over-the-top menacing.  "Watch out little miss middle of the fun woman."

"Kore, my man, we've got a damsel in distress and a shifter for point on this one.  I've got interrogation and driver as my roles, what would you want to do?  Any ideas?"  Lorenzo asked.  "I don't have any idea just how fast you are, but I remember rumors of a punch . . . was that you?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 8, 2004)

_Kyle's Family's House_

The group continued to talk and plan as they took what they needed from the house and loaded into Lorenzo's car.  With everything going on Lorenzo did not worry as much about making sure he was obeying traffic laws, he just drove and talked and thought.  They arrived at the mall without incident and made their way inside.  They stopped to compare notes and checked to make sure they weren't forgetting anything, then they were off on their shopping spree.  

Hats, sunglasses, gloves, shirts and jackets were the main priorities.  It seemed that even though they had most of the items they needed they realized this could be their last bit of fun and they decided to enjoy it.  Impulse buys were made without hesitation, including a cd for the trip.  Lorenzo bought a map of the Ohio and Pennsylvania region to make sure they didn't get lost or miss an obvious route.  Kyle questioned Corey about Sammy's truck while shopping at Radio Hut and was confident he could override the entry code and automatic start with a simple purchase.  Jennifer picked up some snacks.  She was still pretty full from their buffet but figured if things took awhile they would need to eat later.  Not to mention if the plan actually worked who knew when the others had last been fed.

After they had completed their rounds of the mall, they met up outside the designated eating area where they found Lorenzo at an ATM.  While they waited around for him to finish they propped against the $2 photo booth that flashed images of couples and friends who had recently had their pictures taken and fed out on the 5 photo slip.  As they watched the images scroll by they saw Andrew and Catherine cuddling and kissing as well as 5 shots of Sammy trying to look tough and silly.

Regardless of how the mall had lifted their spirits, seeing some of their friends, maybe for the last time, had an impact on each of them.



_Prisoner Transport Truck_

They sat whispering to one another for a few minutes.  Gabe, Eleyna and Sammy on one side and Andrew and Catherine to their backs.  Three of the guards were sitting in the front of the area.  One of them reading the days paper.  The fourth was sitting at the back, in front of the door, asleep.  

Gabe, Eleyna and Sammy all noticed there was another hatch on the roof of the truck.  It was almost directly above them and looked even more secure than the back door.  Gabe had no luck loosening his straps.  Sammy guessed there was a small key that opened them but they had no idea where that would be.  Their feet were all strapped to the base of their seats.  It had looked like nylon and Velcro but it held extremely well.  

The truck started to angle and one of the guards said they were finally out of the tunnel.  It seemed he did not like being underground very much.  After about twenty minutes a beeping could be heard and one of the computers seemed to be downloading something.  An older guard with a big mustache, grey hair and a round belly walked over to see what it was.  

"Hey, we got some kind of message coming in from base.  Looks like it's coded so it's gonna take a minute to load."  He took a seat near the screen to wait.  Gabe was the closest but between the angle and the distance he really could not read anything that was on the monitor.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 8, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Pushing the worries about their friends and the danger they are going to face far back into her mind Jen just enjoys the shopping trip like she allways does. If she's going to fight anti mutant troups that are specially trained to handle people like her she might as well look good while doing it.
Plus she allways wanted those 120 bucks shades and thought them too expensive. Now she doesn't have to worry about spending the last of her money. Still it's pretty much under control since she buys only one outfit. 
Once statisfied with herself she makes it a priority to pick stuff for Corey. 
_The poor boy wouldn't regocnize fashion if it kicked him in his... . We have to do something about that._
"Hey Corey try these on. And these. And while we're at... .
Only once they are in the car her frantic activity stops and she allows herself to think of what lies ahead again.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 8, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Wise old man, my butt,"  Lorenzo responsed, grinned, then raised his hands and shaped them into claws, trying to look over-the-top menacing.  "Watch out little miss middle of the fun woman."
> 
> "Kore, my man, we've got a damsel in distress and a shifter for point on this one.  I've got interrogation and driver as my roles, what would you want to do?  Any ideas?"  Lorenzo asked.  "I don't have any idea just how fast you are, but I remember rumors of a punch . . . was that you?"




"..yeah, that was me.  I don't really know, like, how fast I am either.  I've never done it.. on purpose.  Uh, I was thinking I could like hide off the road, and get them from behind, if, uh.. yeah." _What am I gonna do, deck 'em?  I guess it worked on Dennis..._

When the group gets to the mall, Corey still seems pretty tense.  He goggles at Jen buying a $120 pair of sunglasses.  Then she starts giving _him_ clothes to try on.  At first he's bashful, but he quickly warms up and forgets his earlier reservations about the group.  Before he knows it, he's walking out of the mall with new shades and a dark blue jacket that's 'perfect'.  (She couldn't convince him to replace his well-worn jeans.)  He also picks up a box of donuts (energy food, if anyone asks) and a blue ski mask, since he's afraid anything else on his head will just fly off.  

Just as he's wondering what his parents will say about a $65 bill at the mall on his 'emergency' credit card, he sees the machine showing pictures of his schoolmates.  "Andrew and Catherine... the cops t-took them away from the mall too."  He tells the others after a furtive glance around.  He's subdued once more as they pile into Sammy's car to leave.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2004)

Kyle Graham

Kyle hangs back watching the others as he mulls over the sitatuation, trying to figure other options or tangents that he could use to minimize anyone getting hurt. He didn't really worry about buying anything since his clothes changed with the form change, though he wasn't REALLY looking forward to doing that again. It was so strange.. feeling the pain and yet.. it felt natural to shift, just that.. something was wrong.. if sort of felt like there was 'sand in his gears' sort of thing.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 9, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "..yeah, that was me.  I don't really know, like, how fast I am either.  I've never done it.. on purpose.  Uh, I was thinking I could like hide off the road, and get them from behind, if, uh.. yeah." _What am I gonna do, deck 'em?  I guess it worked on Dennis..._
> 
> When the group gets to the mall, Corey still seems pretty tense.  He goggles at Jen buying a $120 pair of sunglasses.  Then she starts giving _him_ clothes to try on.  At first he's bashful, but he quickly warms up and forgets his earlier reservations about the group.  Before he knows it, he's walking out of the mall with new shades and a dark blue jacket that's 'perfect'.  (She couldn't convince him to replace his well-worn jeans.)  He also picks up a box of donuts (energy food, if anyone asks) and a blue ski mask, since he's afraid anything else on his head will just fly off.
> 
> Just as he's wondering what his parents will say about a $65 bill at the mall on his 'emergency' credit card, he sees the machine showing pictures of his schoolmates.  "Andrew and Catherine... the cops t-took them away from the mall too."  He tells the others after a furtive glance around.  He's subdued once more as they pile into Sammy's car to leave.




"See, much better. Well we have to work on those jeans someday but it's the right direction."
She stands beside Corey in front of a mirror, noticing that he allready looks much less displaced beside her and the rest of her clique and loosing her worries in simpler thoughts.
Of course it doesn't last but even back in the car she just seems relaxed and lounches back to enjoy the ride. If she can't change it she might at least enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo enjoyed the mall, splurching on last minute items and having fun with his friends.  At the sports shop, he bought Corey a pair of black boxing gloves (or an aluminum bat), himself a spare pair of shades, and the group a four pack of the variable frequency walkie talkies (with batteries).  At the Spencers, he found a Rom the Spaceknight mask on closeout, and one of those monster voice synthesizers.  At the drug store, he bought a bag of large-sized zip-ties, a large roll of duct tape, and some gum.  Finally, he maxed out his ATM card at the machine, taking all that he could.

At his car, he pulled his black leather trenchcoat from his trunk, where it had been hidden for months (after his mom bought it for him after they had seen that old movie, Matrix).  He hadn’t worn it because it never really fit in except with the burners.

“Let’s do this before we change our minds,” Lorenzo said.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 9, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo enjoyed the mall, splurching on last minute items and having fun with his friends.  At the sports shop, he bought Corey a pair of black boxing gloves (or an aluminum bat), himself a spare pair of shades, and the group a four pack of the variable frequency walkie talkies (with batteries).  At the Spencers, he found a Rom the Spaceknight mask on closeout, and one of those monster voice synthesizers.  At the drug store, he bought a bag of large-sized zip-ties, a large roll of duct tape, and some gum.  Finally, he maxed out his ATM card at the machine, taking all that he could.
> 
> At his car, he pulled his black leather trenchcoat from his trunk, where it had been hidden for months (after his mom bought it for him after they had seen that old movie, Matrix).  He hadn’t worn it because it never really fit in except with the burners.
> 
> “Let’s do this before we change our minds,” Lorenzo said.




"Getting weak knees? Come on in that retro coat no one will ever recognize you. We'll get out again."
She pushes his shoulder softly but the slight shivering in her hand betrays that despite all her bravo and teasing she's not too well at all.
"Don't know any others from our school I'd like to have around more right now. Still, this will suck. Should have gone more often to that martial arts training my dad wanted me to visit."
She sighs as she realizes how senseless some self defense course would be in a situation like theirs.
"Let's hope they are surprised and at the very least we're smarter and way better looking than anyone who might wana stop us."


----------



## kid A (Nov 10, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Guard*
> _"Hey, we got some kind of message coming in from base. Looks like it's coded so it's gonna take a minute to load." He took a seat near the screen to wait. Gabe was the closest but between the angle and the distance he really could not read anything that was on the monitor._




Eleyna was curious about the incoming message.  _Did they find MORE mutants in Smalltown?_  She didn't know, but she hoped that if there were any more, they had managed to escape the gen-scan.  She nudged Gabe lightly with her elbow, and whispered to him, "Can you see anything?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Let's hope they are surprised and at the very least we're smarter and way better looking than anyone who might wana stop us."




"As long as we only have to face the fashion police, this'll be a breeze."  Corey's serious tone seems at odds with his lighthearted comment.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2004)

Andrew starts to be nervous about the situation... too much things out of his control, too much things he can't control or even affect. Too much change in one time. He can endure it pretty well, but that doesn't make him happy about it... he looks around, but in his position, not much can be done.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2004)

Kyle Graham

Kyle simply smiles at Corey. "Trust me.. some of us could be the fashion police. I think I could pretty mucyh take any human form I can imagine." Looks to Jennifer. "Think I should go with the fed I thought up earlier or something else?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 11, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna was curious about the incoming message.  _Did they find MORE mutants in Smalltown?_  She didn't know, but she hoped that if there were any more, they had managed to escape the gen-scan.  She nudged Gabe lightly with her elbow, and whispered to him, "Can you see anything?"




"I can't..quite...hang on a sec.." Gabe whispered back as he strained to catch a glimpse of the screen, striking a fine line between trying not to look like he was obviously snooping, and seeing what'd got the guards so interested. _'What could it be? More mutants? Or something else entirely?'_


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As the light on the monitor flickered Sammy tried in a not so noticable way to make out what was on the monitor. So much that his eyes were starting to feel crossed and strained in one direction. 

Stupid AM guard's head is in the way!

Sammy had tried a deep load sneeze to move the guards head...

"AAAAACHHHHHUUUUU!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 12, 2004)

_Mall Parking Lot_

They walked out of the mall, hopeful but not in the best of spirits.  Kyle felt obligated to make them laugh but was more concerned with getting into Sammy's truck.  He pulled out his purchase and fiddled with it briefly.  He held it up to the door of the truck, it beeped and the doors unlocked.  Lorenzo tucked his $350 into his wallet while Corey and Jennifer loaded up the truck.  After a short argument over who was driving, and some research on the map, they were off on the biggest adventure of their lives!




_Prisoner Transport Truck_

No sooner had Sammy sneezed than a hand smacked the back of his head.  He jerked it around to see a guard walking past him.  "Keep quiet kid.  Hey Mike, what's it say?"  The guard at the monitor hit a few keys and waited.  "It's finishing now.  Just anothe......HEY!  One of these kids is human!"  

"What!"

"No way!"

"How could that be!"  The guards were definitely surprised and the suspense was short lived.  

"Her, the one on the end.  Catherine's not a mutant!"


----------



## kid A (Nov 12, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Mike the Guard*
> _"Her, the one on the end. Catherine's not a mutant!"_




Eleyna's head whipped around at this statement.  "What?"  _How the hell did they screw *that* up?_  With great difficulty, she turned her attention behind her, to Andrew and Catherine.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 12, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle Graham
> 
> Kyle simply smiles at Corey. "Trust me.. some of us could be the fashion police. I think I could pretty mucyh take any human form I can imagine." Looks to Jennifer. "Think I should go with the fed I thought up earlier or something else?"




"Sadly Catherine and her girls still hold that title."
Jen smiles, thinking about the running battle she has with the other girl. It's even more entertaining because only one of them really cares about it and she herself just play the game to keep life funny.
"The fed rocks, I bet it will at least confuse them. You're good at surprising people, stick with it. You've been far too serious the whole day anyway."
She just grins as she looks at him, trying to let her expression show how much she appreciates who she has around herself right now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2004)

dube


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2004)

dube


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 12, 2004)

Kyle Graham

Kyle nods. "My normal skylarking wasn't appropiate at the time." closes his eyes and concentrates on the figure in his head, of the FBI agent who came to do the discussion and grits his teeth as the pain hits hard. 

Luckily he waited till he was in the car to do this, that way he had cover and someplace to sit, he wryly noted as his gut burned as bone, muscle, hair, and cloth all changed with a not quite audible griding sound. His hair lengthened and changed tint, and that was the easiest thing to notice as he was curled in a ball from the pain.

Finally Kyle sits up and pops the kinks in HER neck before brushing the hair out of her face. She smiles as she speaks, and it is clearly NOT his voice. "Well, let me tell you, this is still not a fun thing to do." looks over the new body she has and looks over to Lorenzo. "So, does the FBI agent sit up front or stay back here?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 12, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle Graham
> 
> Kyle nods. "My normal skylarking wasn't appropiate at the time." closes his eyes and concentrates on the figure in his head, of the FBI agent who came to do the discussion and grits his teeth as the pain hits hard.
> 
> ...




The sight of Kyle in his transformation is a bit too much even for Jennifer. She is torn halfway between running away and trying to comfort Kyle. Since she hasn't got a chance to run in the car and isn't sure how touching him would affect him while he shifts she does neither.
"Are..are you.. allright?"
It's not the smartest thing to say but the only thing she can come up with in the situation. Adventures are fun enough but her friends rolling over in pain is just not among the things she ever wanted to see.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 12, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey watches Kyle change with morbid fascination.  Hearing someone say the can shapeshift is entirely different from seeing it.  After the shift is over Corey manages to close his gaping mouth, but he still can't help mutely staring.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2004)

Andrew quickly turn his head in direction of Catherine to see her reaction... He then looks at the guards. And looks back at Catherine.

"I told you... you've passed the test this morning, they would have detected it at that moment... I just hope things willbe better for you thanb me."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 13, 2004)

Kyle Graham"Yeah, I'm fine." Kyle says with a clipper boston accent as she checks her new self over in the nearest mirror. "I just wish it wasn't so painful, something.. isn't right. Kinda feels like my power is an engine with sand in it.. I can feel the change go but something is interfering with it." sighs as she looks over to Corey. "You're staring Corey." she says with a smirk. "If I do ever figure out how to do it WITHOUT the pain, this would be the BEST way to prank there is. Problem is, while there is a LOT of info on the net about some types of mutants, shapeshifters typically AREN'T covered a lot. I've found a reference to one or two but nothing like the entries on other mutants and parahumans." shrugs and sits back. "I will figure this out though." she finishes with a resolute look on her face. "And hey, this time it was an INTENTIONAL form change, so I got something right."


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 14, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna's head whipped around at this statement.  "What?"  _How the hell did they screw *that* up?_  With great difficulty, she turned her attention behind her, to Andrew and Catherine.




Gabe's eyes widened as the guards spoke, the look of surprise clear on his face, though he said nothing, merely looking at Catherine. _'How did they manage to make a mistake like that? And if they did...is it something we might be able to use?'_


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 14, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle Graham"Yeah, I'm fine." Kyle says with a clipper boston accent as she checks her new self over in the nearest mirror. "I just wish it wasn't so painful, something.. isn't right. Kinda feels like my power is an engine with sand in it.. I can feel the change go but something is interfering with it." sighs as she looks over to Corey. "You're staring Corey." she says with a smirk. "If I do ever figure out how to do it WITHOUT the pain, this would be the BEST way to prank there is. Problem is, while there is a LOT of info on the net about some types of mutants, shapeshifters typically AREN'T covered a lot. I've found a reference to one or two but nothing like the entries on other mutants and parahumans." shrugs and sits back. "I will figure this out though." she finishes with a resolute look on her face. "And hey, this time it was an INTENTIONAL form change, so I got something right."



"I didn't know you could, ya know.."   Corey tears his eyes away and looks out the window of the truck, before finishing at an almost whisper. "be a girl."   _This is just too weird.  I'm going to wake up and be wondering what I ate any minute now._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 14, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp: 2/2*

"Trust me dude, it's even stranger being me now." Kyle says as she fishes out an ID and tucks it in the pocket of her jacket to show the FBI logo. "Try waking up with a huge body cramp and being one..and not knowing what the hell is going on. That wasn't fun." she finishes with a blush, trying HARD not to think of WHOM she was and what she wasn't wearing at the time. "Still, till I get the whole 'bucketload of pain' part was really not fun."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham hp: 2/2*
> 
> "Trust me dude, it's even stranger being me now." Kyle says as she fishes out an ID and tucks it in the pocket of her jacket to show the FBI logo. "Try waking up with a huge body cramp and being one..and not knowing what the hell is going on. That wasn't fun." she finishes with a blush, trying HARD not to think of WHOM she was and what she wasn't wearing at the time. "Still, till I get the whole 'bucketload of pain' part was really not fun."




Just the moment for a small picture showing Jen, her hair flying slightly in the wind from the open window and her eyes sparkling as she looks at the road ahead...


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 14, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey looks back at Kyle.  "Wow.  I guess that's worse than accidently knocking out a b-bully."  He falls back into his seat and closes his eyes.  "Are we there yet?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 14, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*


Kyle chuckles at that, "Just knocking out a bully, dude it must be so cool to have an active power. All I've got is the knack to be anyone I can imagine and the ability to 'sniff' out other mutants at close range."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 14, 2004)

Corey's eyes snap open again.  "I, I never really thought of it like that.  I don't even really know what I can do." He pauses in thought for a moment. "I wish we had someone here that could l-light on fire or something, like Sammy."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham hp 2/2*
> 
> 
> Kyle chuckles at that, "Just knocking out a bully, dude it must be so cool to have an active power. All I've got is the knack to be anyone I can imagine and the ability to 'sniff' out other mutants at close range."




"Hey why are you complaining. I can only do stuff then people try to hurt me. Not something I'm fond of even if I've been wearing a lot of leather the last few weeks."
She smiles faintly at the thought of Corey knocking one of the school bullies out. Maybe that helped his self esteem, he would need every last bit of it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 14, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*


"Yeah, but I happen to like you in leather, Jennifer." Kyle says with a smirk on her new face, her blush receading as she recovers a bit and grateful that Jennifer didn't ask what she 'woke' up as or in what. "But then, I always thought you looked cool in just about anything."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 15, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham hp 2/2*
> 
> 
> "Yeah, but I happen to like you in leather, Jennifer." Kyle says with a smirk on her new face, her blush receading as she recovers a bit and grateful that Jennifer didn't ask what she 'woke' up as or in what. "But then, I always thought you looked cool in just about anything."




Just as she was about to answer with some smartass comment about him getting a chance to see her in chains too if they glow this up Jen turns around to look into Kyle's new face and the words die in her throat. Seeing this "woman" who used to be one of her friends just seconds before is just a bit much to swallow. She shakes her head amazed.
"...yeah..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*


"This is freaking you out isn't it?" Kyle says as Jennifer gives him a look over and shakes her head. "I did ask what you thought I should be as." chuckles. "And well, at least I'm not wearing your form this time."


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo slid into the front seat of the truck, "Let's get 'er done."

Lorenzo looked over his crew as they pulled out of the parking lot.  "So we got the tools, the threads, and the wheels.  What's the plan and the place?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Chaos and Distraction remember?" she says as she pulls out the map of possible routes, I'll cobble somethign together to listen to the radio communcation, we pick a 'choke point' and stop the transport, after we restrain the guards and then I trip the lock and we spring the others." shakes her head. "Granted there will be a little more mayhem and screaming than the plan shows." smirks.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 15, 2004)

_Sammy's Truck_

Lorenzo smiled at the group that surrounded him.  Not the most elite team assembled but, they had hope and motivation.  Lorenzo had thought how things might have turned out if him and the others had been captured and Eleyna, Gabe and her group had found out.  On one hand he was pretty sure they would be doing the same thing.  On the other he hoped they would not risk their lives for him.  The last thing he would want to deal with was knowing that one of them gave their life to save his.  He reached over and turned up the stereo as they speed towards their fate.

Kyle looked over his new identity closer.  They change was uncomfortable, without a doubt.  It was slightly better doing it on purpose however, a closer study showed that he needed to tidy things up.  Two different colored shoes was the biggest give away.  After a moment or two of concentration he got his look under control.  Once in his fed-disguise it started to feel more natural, kind of like he had forced something that was supposed to happen anyway.

Corey didn't seem to be able to get over the transformation he had just watched.  It was truly amazing.  All the doubts he had earlier in the day about not belonging in this crowd were definitely vanishing.  He may not have been any part of this clique in school but, that wasn't the case anymore.  He belonged here.

Jennifer let the wind blow through her hair as she drove Sammy's truck onto the interstate.  There was a lot on her mind, not that she let any of it show.  To look at her, she appeared as relaxed and confident as she would going to pick up food or some friends at the mall.  Inside her head all of the days events ran through it.  It didn't distract her, it only seemed to make her more determined.  This may be the last thing she ever did and she had no real problem with that.  She was off to save those who needed saving and she was going to do it in style.




_Prisoner Transport Truck_

All eyes were on Catherine.  For a moment she was silent.   Simply staring back at everyone.  Then it was as if she had suddenly come back to life!

"Get me out of this chair.  Get me out of this chair, now!  Get me away from this filthy, nasty chair and out of this truck, right now!"

As Andrew tried to talk to her and calm her down, she just exploded.  "No!  I don't want to hear a word from you!  This is all your fault!  My life is ruined and who knows what kind of diseases I have, all because of YOU!  I said get me out of this chair, now!"

One of the guards finally became brave enough to approach her.  He looked to be in his late twenties and had a stern looking face and a shaved head.  "Miss, listen to me.  I can release your restraints but we can't let you up.  We are too far to turn back and we can't let anything happen to you if we were in a crash or something.  You are going to have to sit there until we get to Youngstown.  There's nothing we can do about that."

Catherine fussed and fumed and cussed until after what seemed like half an hour had passed.  The guard stayed there talking to her and calming her down.  He had a way of agreeing with her without saying so.  Once she agreed to relax and stay seated the truck was silent for a few minutes.  No one spoke at all.

Then an explosion was heard right outside the truck!

End Of Issue #1!
To Be Continued!!

Days of Future Past Issue #2 can be found here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1855721#post1855721


----------

